# Sticky  How to Request Your Folding Milestone Badge(s)



## ENTERPRISE

Hello Folders!

*Please Read:*


Forum Folding War Badges require you participated in the event, and completed at least 1 work unit.
Millionaire Badges require you to hit a points milestone under *ONE* folding name for team 37726.

Please fill out this form to request/correct your badges.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Is this a temporary fix?

And do we just do just fill in missing badges or all the badges we have + badges that need to be updated?


----------



## WiSK

I already have some badges, but I checked all the options anyway, just to be sure that adding new badges didn't result in losing previous ones


----------



## BWG

Request the badges you don't currently have that you should.

This is not a temporary fix. Badges are done manually. Millionaire badges used to be automated at one point, but aren't anymore.


----------



## Kevdog

When I tried to check only the one I needed it said required field for the blank ones and wouldn't submit until I checked them

Thanks for making that BWG!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Did you check n/a for the others?


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Did you check n/a for the others?


Guess not







I put in what I already have


----------



## BWG

Kevdogs Form Law?


----------



## ablearcher

Huh, I was curious where all of those went.


----------



## Majorhi

Awesome! Thanks BWG!


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Kevdogs Form Law?


I'm pretty sure I won't be the only one


----------



## JayKthnx

submitted my updates


----------



## Sethy666

Nicely done!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Since the Millionaire ones are manual, i am about 400k away from 25M so by the time this all get's sorted out, it will be fine.







Plus it will be another month or two till i get 30.


----------



## fragamemnon

Awesome!
Thank you for the initiative!


----------



## ZDngrfld

@BWG: Also, I don't need to 100 million badge since I have the 150... I'm assuming you don't want me to fill out the form for something like that since there isn't an option for it. I'm in the minority with this "issue" so don't spend much time on fixing it if it takes too long to sort out.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> @BWG: Also, I don't need to 100 million badge since I have the 150... I'm assuming you don't want me to fill out the form for something like that since there isn't an option for it. I'm in the minority with this "issue" so don't spend much time on fixing it if it takes too long to sort out.


I do want my 100mil one, I sorta feel like an oldtimer having the previous highest badge. I would not mind a 150 and 200 as well.








Still 155mil until my next mil-badge.


----------



## Kitler

Thank you BWG. Hopefully the automation gets fixed soon, so you don't have to do as much work.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

This is an excellent idea - great implementation BWG - foldathon badge submitted









Proof for you editors:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1441804/november-2013-foldathon-18th-20th/80#post_21213709


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Submitted ones I need right now, will need 35mil badge soon


----------



## Mitche01

Well its nice to see the badges are starting to appear...but is it possible to remove the old badges as awell as updating to the new badge?

Eg

I currently have 1 Million and 5 Million!

Which is great for the next 5 days as I have 6 million at the moment until about Friday!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Well its nice to see the badges are starting to appear...but is it possible to remove the old badges as awell as updating to the new badge?
> 
> Eg
> 
> I currently have 1 Million and 5 Million!
> 
> Which is great for the next 5 days as I have 6 million at the moment until about Friday!


I want a separate badge for each million


----------



## Kitler

I have a lot more PPD than when I made my request


----------



## BWG

Millionaire Badges should only show 1x. I will discuss this with Management.

No, we're not adding more badges other than what's listed currently.

We realize the manual processing creates timing issues, so if another badge is due to you before we process the one you've requested already, please fill out the form again.


----------



## error-id10t

How do I know how many foldathons I've been in?


----------



## BWG

We actually track those every year and implement them, but if you know you were in 10 of the 11, go ahead and request it for a review.


----------



## go4life

Submitted my response for 1mill badge


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> We actually track those every year and implement them, but if you know you were in 10 of the 11, go ahead and request it for a review.


when will the foldathon badges be issued? Any ideas?


----------



## BWG

Well, I have 7 out of 11 months. axipher is working on giving me a list for the 2 missing months. Once that's done, I'll give the list to Enterprise.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Well, I have 7 out of 11 months. axipher is working on giving me a list for the 2 missing months. Once that's done, I'll give the list to Enterprise.


I see - although I have posted in this thread, with all the respective links for me personally (if that helps)


----------



## hazara

How can I check if I submitted WU's for each foldathon?


----------



## hazara

NVM, found it, http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=198175 will submit my 2k13 badge and 6mil points!


----------



## go4life

I think I did something wrong, I should have had two chimp challenge badges. I was in the 2011 chimp challenge together with the 2013.
Should I submit new form or is this something you can solve?

When can I expect to get my millionaire badge? It's no rush, just wondering









Thanks!


----------



## dman811

Can I request to have my 7Mill badge removed? BTW, thanks for adding the 10Mill.


----------



## Majorhi

Waiting on my 10 mil badge but I might have to resubmit for 15.


----------



## BWG

Yep, just request them as their due. I cannot control the date of implementation myself, otherwise it would occur more frequently.


----------



## gboeds

hmmmm, still "under review"....spending a long time under the hood, ref, was it really that close?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Yep, just request them as their due. I cannot control the date of implementation myself, otherwise it would occur more frequently.


Are you responsible for the "pending review" or someone else?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Are you responsible for the "pending review" or someone else?


Somebody else.


----------



## WiSK

11 approved in a month. Maybe let BWG do it?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Someone needs to give bwg more access.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Someone needs to give bwg more access.


He got denied access. He asked, and was shot down faster a twinkie at weight watchers meeting.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> He got denied access. He asked, and was shot down faster a twinkie at weight watchers meeting.


Why the hell?
You and him do so much for the folding community - why can't he have access to that?
It's not even a privilege more of a "responsibility" - it's embarrassing for the admins or whoever is in charge for denying him this access. It is also shameful that they are doing it - almost like not appreciating his work.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Why the hell?
> You and him do so much for the folding community - why can't he have access to that?
> It's not even a privilege more of a "responsibility" - it's embarrassing for the admins or whoever is in charge for denying him this access. It is also shameful that they are doing it - almost like not appreciating his work.


I think its because he would have to have access to the Moderator's admin CP, and they don't like sharing that with non-moderators.


----------



## BWG

I do have some work to do on reviewing FAT badges for last year, and a few other miscellaneous requests. I'm sure they will be approved shortly. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I think its because he would have to have access to the Moderator's admin CP, and they don't like sharing that with non-moderators.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I do have some work to do on reviewing FAT badges for last year, and a few other miscellaneous requests. I'm sure they will be approved shortly. Sorry for the delay.


then make the man a "mod" then!
His a decent enough bloke, with enough experience. Can't see the problem here - just bureaucracy.


----------



## dman811

It all makes sense now...


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Soooo. BWG Folding Moderator, anubis and Axi as editors, arvidab as folding sherpa, and a bunch of groupies like myself then?









I sense winning in that combination. So much would get done.


----------



## Jbads

I really would like that 1 mill badge I think i resubmitted by accident.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Why the hell?
> 
> You and him do so much for the folding community - why can't he have access to that?
> 
> It's not even a privilege more of a "responsibility" - it's embarrassing for the admins or whoever is in charge for denying him this access. It is also shameful that they are doing it - almost like not appreciating his work.
> 
> 
> 
> I think its because he would have to have access to the Moderator's admin CP, and they don't like sharing that with non-moderators.
Click to expand...

The reason is he would most likely gain access to the full Admin panel (the one used by Admin, Chipp, ENTERPRISE and The_Manual), as you can imagine there is a need to keep access to the full panel limited.
Even forum mods do not have access to the award page, senior mods do but we don't have access to the tool to correctly issue the badges.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> The reason is he would most likely gain access to the full Admin panel (the one used by Admin, Chipp, ENTERPRISE and The_Manual), as you can imagine there is a need to keep access to the full panel limited.
> Even forum mods do not have access to the award page, senior mods do but we don't have access to the tool to correctly issue the badges.


Ah, thanks for clarifying. Its still pretty much what I thought, they don't want to give BWG access because in order to do so he would get access to a whole host of other areas not needed for awarding the badges.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> The reason is he would most likely gain access to the full Admin panel (the one used by Admin, Chipp, ENTERPRISE and The_Manual), as you can imagine there is a need to keep access to the full panel limited.
> Even forum mods do not have access to the award page, senior mods do but we don't have access to the tool to correctly issue the badges.


maybe it should be split then?
Somehow editors have certain level of access.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> The reason is he would most likely gain access to the full Admin panel (the one used by Admin, Chipp, ENTERPRISE and The_Manual), as you can imagine there is a need to keep access to the full panel limited.
> Even forum mods do not have access to the award page, senior mods do but we don't have access to the tool to correctly issue the badges.


Like Totally Dubbed has said, I think it would be a huge step in efficiency if the awards authority were shifted to a more 'local' staff member. With all the changes to the website I'm sure the full Admin have enough on their hands. Plus, from what I can see, the vast majority of award badges are for Folding milestones, it would make sense that an editor/moderator closer to the Folding secton would be in charge.

I know it'd be a tall-order changing up the various staff control panels to allow such a feature, but I can dream right?









EDIT: Thanks for stopping in and clarifying everything Bitemarks! Help smooth over us rowdy Folders!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Also think of the future.
More people - more folders - more hassle - more problems - more time taken for approving folding related things


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Also think of the future.
> More people - more folders - more hassle - more problems - more time taken for approving folding related things


Exactly^

"But guys, you might as well let it go, the Day that the Higher-Ups or Staff listen to us mere Mortals, is a Day that will never come."


----------



## fragamemnon

Rather it would depend on the architecture.
If Huddler doesn't allow for such flexibility in terms of access control, it can't be done. Or, to be more precise, the efforts put into doing this will outweigh by a wide margin the efforts needed to manually award badges.

I speak because I've collided with this problem on a platform for a custom built web-based catalogue I work with. It forced us to change the platform, and even _those_ efforts (read: exporting, formatting, importing, stress- and proof-testing of millions of records, not over-exaggerating, with every other index holding different categories and sub-parameters) were less than the ones needed in order to remodel the old platform to allow for finer grained access control.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Rather it would depend on the architecture.
> If Huddler doesn't allow for such flexibility in terms of access control, it can't be done. Or, to be more precise, the efforts put into doing this will outweigh by a wide margin the efforts needed to manually award badges.
> 
> I speak because I've collided with this problem on a platform for a custom built web-based catalogue I work with. It forced us to change the platform, and even _those_ efforts (read: exporting, formatting, importing, stress- and proof-testing of millions of records, not over-exaggerating, with every other index holding different categories and sub-parameters) were less than the ones needed in order to remodel the old platform to allow for finer grained access control.


I concur, but I am sure you will agree, while it might require more effort then the end result would warrant, it would certainly help out the [email protected] masses.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Rather it would depend on the architecture.
> If Huddler doesn't allow for such flexibility in terms of access control, it can't be done. Or, to be more precise, the efforts put into doing this will outweigh by a wide margin the efforts needed to manually award badges.
> 
> I speak because I've collided with this problem on a platform for a custom built web-based catalogue I work with. It forced us to change the platform, and even _those_ efforts (read: exporting, formatting, importing, stress- and proof-testing of millions of records, not over-exaggerating, with every other index holding different categories and sub-parameters) were less than the ones needed in order to remodel the old platform to allow for finer grained access control.
> 
> 
> 
> I concur, but I am sure you will agree, while it might require more effort then the end result would warrant, it would certainly help out the [email protected] masses.
Click to expand...











I am looking forward to exploring such a possibility.


----------



## neurotix

Looking for my 8 million badge.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Rather it would depend on the architecture.
> If Huddler doesn't allow for such flexibility in terms of access control, it can't be done. Or, to be more precise, the efforts put into doing this will outweigh by a wide margin the efforts needed to manually award badges.


Done it hundreds of times on this platform, very easy to limit or extend access beyond the "Default" if you know what you are doing.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Done it hundreds of times on this platform, very easy to limit or extend access beyond the "Default" if you know what you are doing.


Don't let the higher-ups know about this... They may suspect dissent in the ranks, and punish us with an even more lackadaisical badge updating policy.









But in all seriousness, this is a glimmer of hope that BWG may get the much deserved ability to address this ongoing problem.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Don't let the higher-ups know about this... They may suspect dissent in the ranks, and punish us with an even more lackadaisical badge updating policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness, this is a glimmer of hope that BWG may get the much deserved ability to address this ongoing problem.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Not gonna happen or Not deserved?


----------



## anubis1127

Both? I kid, not gonna happen.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

New goal :

Become better member of community
Become Moderator
Fix Folding issues
????
Profit.

P.S. Hope my 4p doesn't light on fire tonight. Probably _should_ have leak tested longer.


----------



## dman811

Well I just submitted for my 15Mill badge, EOC isn't updated yet, but Stanford is.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Well I just submitted for my 15Mill badge, EOC isn't updated yet, but Stanford is.










Congrats! I always love watching Stanford's 1h update schedule for milestones!


----------



## dman811

Ya, that is a pretty cool feature, maybe EOC will do that one day. Either way, 3 hours is fine too, I just wish it was in my timezone, then again everyone else probably wishes it was in theirs too.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Ya, that is a pretty cool feature, maybe EOC will do that one day. Either way, 3 hours is fine too, I just wish it was in my timezone, then again everyone else probably wishes it was in theirs too.


Maybe if you buy them newer, faster servers, and pay for their bandwidth, they may.


----------



## dman811

... Ya, no...


----------



## Chooofoojoo

^ That.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> ... Ya, no...


Oh, well what about this?


----------



## dman811

At that rate I would rather have a 64 Core 4P and a 48 Thread 2P for myself.


----------



## anubis1127

Then I guess you will just have to be happy with what they give you for free.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Oh, well what about this?


Also,  still waiting on my payment from December.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Just Donated!







Wooooooo!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Also,  still waiting on my payment from December.


I'm still waiting going back to last Oct, lol.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1444817/update-on-oc-net-prize-payments/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Just Donated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooooooo!


----------



## dman811

I'm fine with waiting until this October if it means I get the money... Actually that may be a little long, I would be happy to wait until my birthday and wake up to a nice surprise though.

EDIT:
Found this just now, I was 17 minutes late in finding it.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Also,
> still waiting on my payment from December.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting going back to last Oct, lol.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1444817/update-on-oc-net-prize-payments/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Just Donated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Aren't we all waiting....i could use the money.


----------



## Majorhi

Just built a franken folder with parts I had laying around. Woot woot another gpu added to the Folding cause. Up to 15 million now!


----------



## BWG

Hey guys. I removed Foldathon Badges from the form because those are awarded in a batch where we verify who registered points during 10 of the 11 foldathons via our stats site. I have 2013's data, and I just need to weed out those who didn't fold for the minimum number of foldathons.

Also, we are allowing 9 out of 11 if you competed in the Chimp Challenge still.


----------



## dman811

Sounds great, hopefully I will get one this year, although I am not sure, I fear I might miss July and possibly August due to my moving at the end of June to an area that has no internet or cable. If I have my laptop down there and can make it to Denny's every day like I do when there currently then I will submit a few units for each of those months. (Just realized I hadn't finished my thought)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice to hear progress


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Thanks @BWG!


----------



## lanofsong

Thank you BWG.


----------



## BWG

As long as it's real progress. I could have made it all up


----------



## Disturbed117

Interesting.


----------



## BWG

What part? Tell me more. Your post is so very vague and unintersting.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> What part? Tell me more. Your post is so very vague and unintersting.


Your Mom is uninteresting.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Your Mom is uninteresting.


oh oh oh oh no you didn't!!!!


----------



## error-id10t

I think I'm missing a chimp challenge badge but when I put in the details here it asked me to put in my millions too, I've already got that.


----------



## gboeds

woohoo! mine says "reviewed"!

maybe this means I will have mu 100 mil badge before I hit 150 mil?


----------



## BWG

So much reviewing. I'm sure Enterprise will get to them this week sometime. You'll have it soon enough


----------



## msgclb

I just added my request for the 150 million folding badge to the form.










It also asked about the chimp challenge that I believe that I participated twice but I'm not sure.


----------



## amang

I just submitted my request. My current badges are all over the shop


----------



## fragamemnon

Well.. Mine is being reviewed atm...
But I'm making it to an 8-digit, so I resubmitted a request for the 10M badge.
Should be done by tomorrow.


----------



## Kitler

I like how my badge was finally updated... but now I have double the points from when I requested it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Mine is reviewed...for a while now, still no news.
Folding editors have done everything they can.


----------



## bfromcolo

So now I have a 2M and a 3M badge, and a Chimp badge but no Foldathon badge? But thats OK by the time I catch up with Arvidab I'll have like 40 badges, 2M 3M 4M 5M... etc etc etc


----------



## amang

Mine has been fixed, thanks! But, no Foldathon 2013?


----------



## msgclb

My badges have been updated.









Thanks to the fixer.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> My badges have been updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the fixer.


Oooooooh - That badge looks good


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Still no foldathon badge......


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Still no foldathon badge......


Yeah i believe i am in order for one also, since i [email protected] all last year, Professionally lol


----------



## Chooofoojoo

BWG Said a week or two ago that they were going to do FAT badges as one big batch. I presume it's in the works to be done here sooner than later.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Hit my first Million finally (took 2 months)


----------



## WiSK

Congratulations DarthBaggins!


----------



## Mongol

About to hit 50!









Figure I'd request it now since...wel...you know.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Wow, das a lotta points, lol


----------



## *the_beast*

No need to tailor make a 35 mil badge for me. I've already made it past 40 mil mark.


----------



## DarthBaggins

At this rate might as well make mine a 2 mil badge instead of a 1, lol


----------



## NBrock

Sorry, I know I just got my 15 mil badge but I am at 20mil now...Just submitted request lol


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Prematurely put in for my 200M. About a week away.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

At this rate the new foldathon will be running whilst I still don't have mine from last year. #ocnproblems


----------



## Mongol

50mil badge please.


----------



## Loosenut

hit 5 mil during last foldathon still sporting my 1 mil badge


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> hit 5 mil during last foldathon still sporting my 1 mil badge


According to the spreadsheet you applied for 3 million badge, but it turned out there isn't a 3 million badge. Need to reapply for 5 million badge


----------



## Loosenut

did that before I posted but thanks for looking out


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> did that before I posted but thanks for looking out


Spreadsheet is slow to update


----------



## Loosenut




----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Need my 50mil now












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> At this rate the new foldathon will be running whilst I still don't have mine from last year. #ocnproblems


Indeed, same here.


----------



## Majorhi

Needing my 15 million badge.


----------



## NixZiZ

Does this cover all teams, or only the OCN team? I have folded on ~3 teams (seriously folded) and have 12 million points across all teams, but only 1.4 million on this team.


----------



## anubis1127

Its just team 37726 ocn for the milestone badges.


----------



## Mongol




----------



## NixZiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Its just team 37726 ocn for the milestone badges.


Alright, thank you


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NixZiZ*
> 
> Alright, thank you


You are 1337 right now.


----------



## anubis1127

Awesome.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Awesome.


Best


----------



## DarthBaggins

Guess only the special ones dont get badges, lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Put a request in for a million.. Finally hit it, whoo! ^_^


----------



## dman811

Just requested my 20mil badge.


----------



## Mitche01

Requested my 15mil badge!


----------



## anubis1127

I put in a request to get access to this spreadsheet, so I can start reviewing them, and hopefully you ladies and gentlemen will get your badges updated.


----------



## DarthBaggins

yup cause I just hit 3mill and think I requested last week for my 2Mil badge lol


----------



## anubis1127

Yeah, hopefully I'll get access to the spreadsheet today, so I can "review" them, and get that step done at least.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I put in a request to get access to this spreadsheet, so I can start reviewing them, and hopefully you ladies and gentlemen will get your badges updated.


Great to hear


----------



## DarthBaggins

Awesome


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yeah, hopefully I'll get access to the spreadsheet today, so I can "review" them, and get that step done at least.


Definitely great to hear!


----------



## NBrock

Just requested my 30mil badge. Will be @30+ today!!!


----------



## NixZiZ

2 million now.


----------



## Kitler

I want my 50 mil folding badge and I want it now!


----------



## DarthBaggins

You get nothing and like it! Lol


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> You get nothing and like it! Lol


I think I'm the only one that applies to. Rocking no badges like a boss.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I think I'm the only one that applies to. Rocking no badges like a boss.


Lemme get my 200M Mr. Boss.


----------



## Bridgypoo

Just hit 1m.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridgypoo*
> 
> Just hit 1m.


Nooooo, no catching up!







Here's hoping I have at least 1.5mil by now then... Must keep ahead of the Radeon! ^-^


----------



## Bridgypoo

It's delayed Wulfe... I actually have 1.17k now.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridgypoo*
> 
> It's delayed Wulfe... I actually have 1.17k now.


Eoc is still showing nothing from the past while. Have they fixed the stats servers yet? And you've gotten a bump? Good, now I'm really hoping to be up to at least 1.5mil *grins*


----------



## Bridgypoo

They have not fixed the servers, but my post was delayed... I just didn't get around to posting it, but realized that I had 1.1m before stats got screwy.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridgypoo*
> 
> They have not fixed the servers, but my post was delayed... I just didn't get around to posting it, but realized that I had 1.1m before stats got screwy.


Well, here's hoping I hold you off for a while longer!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm really curious as to when the foldathon badge will come through...


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm really curious as to when the foldathon badge will come through...


Never... So if they do show up my expectations are happily bested.


----------



## neurotix

Yay Bridgypoo! I hope you get your badge soon honey.


----------



## Wheezo

Someone took my badges away from me, could I have them back?










I mean... I can understand the delay in the new badges, but why take my current badges away?


----------



## hertz9753

Since we are almost out if active folding editors, How much do you think they get paid?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Someone took my badges away from me, could I have them back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean... I can understand the delay in the new badges, but why take my current badges away?


Well that certainly is odd. Not sure why that would happen. Can you request them on the spreadsheet, then I'll mark them as reviewed, and hopefully a moderator will give them back.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Someone took my badges away from me, could I have them back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean... I can understand the delay in the new badges, but why take my current badges away?
> 
> 
> 
> Well that certainly is odd. Not sure why that would happen. Can you request them on the spreadsheet, then I'll mark them as reviewed, and hopefully a moderator *ENTERPRISE* will give them back.
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## Wheezo

Thanks Bitemarks and Anubis.

It's mainly my 2012 Foldathon badge that is missing, everything else is requested on the spreadsheet on the first page.

I should have:

15 million badge
CC x 3 badge
2012 Foldathon Folder
2013 Foldathon Folder

I don't mind waiting like everyone else, I just don't want my badges (mostly 2012 Foldathon folder) to get overlooked.

Thanks again


----------



## DizZz

Time for a new badge


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Time for a new badge


Yes.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Woohoo, I'll be able to put in a request for a 2mil badge when I get home from work ^_^


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Thank you [insert responsible party here] for the latest wave of badge approvals.

My 200M will fit the bill for a while until the 250M rolls around.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Wooohoo, I have my 1mil badge! And now to put in for 2mil! ^_^


----------



## Bridgypoo

Thank you!


----------



## DizZz

Where's mine?!


----------



## DarthBaggins

There we go, lol


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Where's mine?!


anubis didn't review it before Enterprise approved everything.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> anubis didn't review it before Enterprise approved everything.


Lame! I'm impatient


----------



## Bridgypoo

Hey, team rankings and whatnot are down underneath the profile image... is that normal? :O


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridgypoo*
> 
> Hey, team rankings and whatnot are down underneath the profile image... is that normal? :O


... No... That isn't normal I don't think... @anubis1127, any idea why team ranking disappeared from underneath our avatars?


----------



## Bridgypoo

Thanks D. Also I get an error message when checking out peep's profiles. Hopefully it's just a hiccup!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridgypoo*
> 
> Thanks D. Also I get an error message when checking out peep's profiles. Hopefully it's just a hiccup!


Just submitted a bug report on it, hopefully you are right and it is just a hiccup.


----------



## Majorhi

Yay! 15 million badge!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

"I got my Foldathon 2013 badge" - said no one ever.


----------



## Sethy666

Thank you for my 15 mil badge. Much appreciated


----------



## Kitler

Me want my 50 mil badge.


----------



## Bridgypoo

Could I please have my 1m badge updated to 2m?







Thank you!


----------



## gboeds

request submitted for 150M badge


----------



## Kevdog

Hot Diggity Dog, someone snuk a 75mill badge onto my sig....









THANK YOU

Now if you can figure out how to get me a 2013 Foldathon Participant badge or maybe just make a 3x participant badge I'll be happy for longer than a day... lol


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Hot Diggity Dog, someone snuk a 75mill badge onto my sig....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU
> 
> Now if you can figure out how to get me a 2013 Foldathon Participant badge or maybe just make a 3x participant badge I'll be happy for longer than a day... lol


Hmm, I'll have to PM @BWG and @axipher to see what was going to happen with the 2013 FAT badges. I don't think its only you, I believe nobody has gotten one yet.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

At this point, I don't think I'll expect a badge until next year lol


----------



## BWG

BWG is done doing stuff. axipher sent me a list, but it appeared to be a 24 hour task to sort it all out because users were listed on an excel spreadsheet by quarter year.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> BWG is done doing stuff. axipher sent me a list, but it appeared to be a 24 hour task to sort it all out because users were listed on an excel spreadsheet by quarter year.


I don't blame you retiring as staff


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The pure logic....
I got now 2x CHIMP (I never did CHIMP 2x - only 1x), but still no foldathon 2013 badge.


----------



## Wheezo

Pretty sure you'll get your Foldathon badge when everyone else gets it. It has to be checked by someone to make sure you participated in the required number of foldathons so it takes some time...

At least you didn't loose a previously earned Foldathon Badge (my 2012 badge dissappeared and I doubt I will get it back in my sig), so take it easy soldier.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The pure logic....
> I got now 2x CHIMP (I never did CHIMP 2x - only 1x), but still no foldathon 2013 badge.


Hey, that was your fault for complaining you didn't have a CC badge when you did. You claimed you needed it still when in fact it was present, so I assumed that you needed two. Next round of updates I'll have ENTERPRISE put it back down to one.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Hey, that was your fault for complaining you didn't have a CC badge when you did. You claimed you needed it still when in fact it was present, so I assumed that you needed two. Next round of updates I'll have ENTERPRISE put it back down to one.


find me a place, where I was complaining of not having a CHIMP badge- please go ahead, find it.
Not once have I asked for my chimp badge on here.

That was your assumption and mistake, not mine -sorry to say.

In all honesty, I don't honestly care all that much about a badge - what I care about is the fact that I submitted my form in January:
"1/13/2014 12:06:24"

It's now May - and still nothing has been done.
That's what really annoys me.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

This is a volunteer run system, with severely limited power to make things happen. Everything is reliant upon the site administration for actual change to be enacted.

Badge compilation and issuing, while seemingly important to us, is likely regarded as trivial to the higher-ups as shown by their lackadaisical effort.

Am I annoyed that badges haven't been issued? Yea, I would like mine too. BUT I am understanding that our Editors are going through a rough time, yet are doing the best they can with the resources available to them.


----------



## DizZz

New badge


----------



## neurotix

Finally got 15 million, need my badge, not sure why I have two in my sig now.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Finally got 15 million, need my badge, not sure why I have two in my sig now.


Has Bridgett asked you to be more tidy? See what happens...


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Has Bridgett asked you to be more tidy? See what happens...


???


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> ???


You already had one folding badge, why did you need another? I'm just having fun.

I also had 2 folding badges about a year ago.


----------



## DarthBaggins

requested fro my 4mil lol


----------



## bonami2

Waiting for my first 1m badge







been like 1 month now


----------



## DarthBaggins

Takes a while, but you'll get it eventually.
Awaiting my 4mill badge but might just apply for my 5 since I'm folding off 2 rigs at the moment.


----------



## hertz9753

I could be a folding editor, but I don't want lose that post to rep%.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I could be a folding editor, but I don't want lose that post to rep%.


Your kinda an honourly editor anyway


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Your kinda an honourly editor anyway


You are to kind.


----------



## neurotix

Let's see if I get my 15 million badge *before* I get 20 million points, and have to make a request for that one.

Should have 20 million in less than a week.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

didn't get my 200M until after I got to 225M. No biggie.

Dan (anubis) has been working hard since BWG has retired, and has been on vacation for the past week. i'm sure you're request will be reviewed within a few days and approved by Enterprise within a week or two.

as they say, Patience is a virtue. In the mean time, keep yourself occupied via folding and folding related activities such as the Red vs Green competition.


----------



## neurotix

Aw, it's not a big deal. I'll get it when I get it... and then probably have to immediately request a new one. Two 290s = massive points weekly.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Aw, it's not a big deal. I'll get it when I get it... and then probably have to immediately request a new one. Two 290s = massive points weekly.


Two 290s eh? Sign up for team green HERE


----------



## neurotix

Sure, signed up for Team Red


----------



## msgclb

I've submitted a request for my 200 million folding badge.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Filed for my 5mil


----------



## DizZz

Congrats @msgclb


----------



## msgclb

Thanks @DizZz


----------



## PR-Imagery

finally get to get rid of that 10mil badge


----------



## bfromcolo

4 M, and how about that Foldathon badge?


----------



## DarthBaggins

What foldathon badge?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> What foldathon badge?


^this


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> 
> 
> 4 M, and how about that Foldathon badge?


You have to fold in everyone for an entire year. Even if you apply you probably won't get one.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You have to fold in everyone for an entire year. Even if you apply you probably won't get one.


Actually just one thing wrong in that - you can fold 9/12 + chimp to get it.
As for your second statement - that's bang on. lol


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You have to fold in everyone for an entire year. Even if you apply you probably won't get one.


Did that, I participate in all the [email protected] and BOINC events monthly and have for some time. Asking for the badge was something of a joke really.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Did that, I participate in all the [email protected] and BOINC events monthly and have for some time. Asking for the badge was something of a joke really.


Us [email protected] blokes have been a bit dry lately. Need to add the







for full joke-effect.









For real though, Congrats on the 4M! Hopefully someone makes @hertz9753 a darn editor already so he can properly pester Admin or Enterprise to take care of business.


----------



## DarthBaggins

He already does that, lol.


----------



## hertz9753

My favorite was when I compaired the the OCN prize thread to Wimpy from Popeye.






I should have used that video though.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Maybe I shoulda put in for the 20mil badge, maybe even the 50mil, both seem very likely by the time I actually get the 15mil badge


----------



## dman811

With 3x7970s and RavnKlaw? I'd put in for 100M.


----------



## bonami2

Got my badge thank you


----------



## NEvolution

1Mil milestone request placed...but I guess 2Mil is already on the way lol.



Off Topic: Do I need to be folding only on 1 rig in order to join a team?


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEvolution*
> 
> 1Mil milestone request placed...but I guess 2Mil is already on the way lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic: Do I need to be folding only on 1 rig in order to join a team?


you can fold with all the computer you want


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> you can fold with all the computer you want


I believe he means Team Competition, in which case, you can fold on all the computers you want, just the specific piece of hardware you are folding for TC needs a separate passkey from everything else.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEvolution*
> 
> 1Mil milestone request placed...but I guess 2Mil is already on the way lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic: Do I need to be folding only on 1 rig in order to join a team?


My EOC "bane" speaks! Get off my warning list!







Nice PPD btw ^-^


----------



## NEvolution

Haha just realized that I managed to get on your EOC Threats list yet you're miles away in terms of Total Points.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEvolution*
> 
> Haha just realized that I managed to get on your EOC Threats list yet you're miles away in terms of Total Points.


Quite true. You're still putting out a good amount of PPD though ^-^ It has been fun watching the esyitimated time bounce around all over the place on the radar though ^-^


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Still have 2x chimp (should be 1x only) and no foldathon badge

Update: Re-submitted....I submitted back in January, that has disappeared


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Still have 2x chimp (should be 1x only) and no foldathon badge
> 
> Update: Re-submitted....I submitted back in January, that has disappeared


You already know why you have two CC badges, it was from complaining you were missing it when you already had it.

Thank you for resubmitting the request with the correct number, it be applied the next time updates are done.

The 2013 foldathon badges have not been given out.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You already know why you have two CC badges, it was from complaining you were missing it when you already had it.
> 
> Thank you for resubmitting the request with the correct number, it be applied the next time updates are done.
> 
> The 2013 foldathon badges have not been given out.


Nope - as said about 10x now - that was YOUR mistake in thinking I was missing a chimp badge, not mine.
Furthermore it was listed in the form as 1x chimp not 2x chimp.
Don't put the blame on me, when you're the culprit - it really pisses me off.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nope - as said about 10x now - that was YOUR mistake in thinking I was missing a chimp badge, not mine.
> Furthermore it was listed in the form as 1x chimp not 2x chimp.
> Don't put the blame on me, when you're the culprit - it really pisses me off.


Literally the only reason it got moved to 2x from 1x was from you saying you were still missing it. I guess that is my bad?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Literally the only reason it got moved to 2x from 1x was from you saying you were still missing it. I guess that is my bad?


Please show me where I said that - I would love to see it.
I have no idea why on earth I would say it - and/or if that was miscomprehended from you


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Please show me where I said that - I would love to see it.
> I have no idea why on earth I would say it - and/or if that was miscomprehended from you


The post was in this thread, on 4/15/14. It has since been deleted, otherwise I would post a screenshot of it.

[edit]

nvm, you were talking about foldathon 2013, yeah, those still haven't been handed out. The part that threw me off was the "over a year" bit, that made me think it was the CC badge, because I remember it took forever to for you to get that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> The post was in this thread, on 4/15/14. It has since been deleted, otherwise I would post a screenshot of it.


So despite having submitted my request and inputted my exact requirements in January on the form, you took something that was posted in April?
Well the logic there...escapes me lol


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So despite having submitted my request and inputted my exact requirements in January on the form, you took something that was posted in April?
> Well the logic there...escapes me lol


I just took the "over a year" bit, and assumed you meant CC badge, so it was my bad. I also didn't have access to view the spreadsheet for this thread at that point. This thread is for millionaire, and chimp challenge badge requests.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I just took the "over a year" bit, and assumed you meant CC badge, so it was my bad. I also didn't have access to view the spreadsheet for this thread at that point. This thread is for millionaire, and chimp challenge badge requests.


Told ya bud!








Anyway, what's the site rep on these foldathon badges? Still with Enterprisomundo?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Told ya bud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what's the site rep on these foldathon badges? Still with Enterprisomundo?


Naw, it hasn't even gotten to him. I haven't gotten a copy yet either, I think BWG, and axipher have copies, but maybe just axipher.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Naw, it hasn't even gotten to him. I haven't gotten a copy yet either, I think BWG, and axipher have copies, but maybe just axipher.




Reaction to the chain of that process.


----------



## ZDngrfld

They should just get rid of the badges. No more complaining, no more laying the blame on someone, no more problems. It seems like the higher ups don't really care about them anymore anyways.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Why aren't the million badges automated anymore anyway?

Is updating badges something an editor can do?

Do you need somebody to deal with just badges?

I'm not saying I'll do it, but I'm not saying I won't either.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Why aren't the million badges automated anymore anyway?
> 
> Is updating badges something an editor can do?
> 
> Do you need somebody to deal with just badges?
> 
> I'm not saying I'll do it, but I'm not saying I won't either.


Apparently they shouldn't have been before, or its a mystery as to how it was even working, and now it is a low priority issue to fix/implement.

No, a Forum Manager needs to do it.

No, it gets done around once a week by a Forum Manager, which should be sufficient.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Mmmm, delicious 5 million points with a side of cookies.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> They should just get rid of the badges. No more complaining, no more laying the blame on someone, no more problems. It seems like the higher ups don't really care about them anymore anyways.


It's not that management doesn't care.

They cannot do anything until they have been given a list of people who require the badge.

From what I know only 2 people have the info needed to make a list, 1 is retired and the other is not very active.

Also the info would take a while to sort through IIRC.


----------



## hertz9753

Oh well... I will not go crazy on this thread.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> It's not that management doesn't care.
> 
> They cannot do anything until they have been given a list of people who require the badge.
> 
> From what I know only 2 people have the info needed to make a list, 1 is retired and the other is not very active.
> 
> Also the info would take a while to sort through IIRC.


I'm not going to start an argument or anything but when badges take around a year to show up, they're an insanely low priority and/or management doesn't really care about them. If that's the case they should just scrap the whole system so they don't have to worry about them any longer.


----------



## hertz9753

The 2 people are BWG and axipher.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

We all know exactly what needs to be done: power of badge giving, given to editors.
This would literally fix everything that's wrong with the current system.
Huddler need to find a way around this.
Considering it is a big folding community here, it is shameful to see things like this - thus why I quit in revolt


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

What do you expect that to fix?

Giving the editors access to apply badges wouldn't solve anything.

I'll say it again the editors need to create a list from the info at axihub.
Without this list no one can apply the badges.


----------



## BWG

Axihub generated 4 separate excel spreadsheets listing 3 months of participants. Those 4 lists need merged together. After that, you determine who's qualified. Its a lengthy process.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

^^^^ exactly.

So Dubbed giving editors the ability to apply badges will not get the foldathon badges any quicker.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Finally!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Why not?
The excel is out, the form is approved...so only thing missing is applying the badge to the user.
That's proven to be impossible, because they need to be done by a handful of busy higher up people.
Expanding the chain of command and authority in the subject would allow a speedier process.
It's still a manual task, but the responsibility can be shared with and thus spread.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Again the excel sheets show who folded in what month.
So for example

January

A
B
C
D
February
B
C
D

All that data needs putting together to be able to say who folded in the required number of foldathons.

With each month having over 200 folders that is a lot of data to sort through.


----------



## bfromcolo

I use Excel all the time, if you get me the spreadsheets I can compile the data for you.


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Finally!!


Massive congratulations! (In amongst the current big debate!)


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Massive congratulations! (In amongst the current big debate!)


Thank you.







I think I just picked the wrong time...typical me


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Again the excel sheets show who folded in what month.
> So for example
> 
> January
> 
> A
> B
> C
> D
> February
> B
> C
> D
> 
> All that data needs putting together to be able to say who folded in the required number of foldathons.
> 
> With each month having over 200 folders that is a lot of data to sort through.


Sounds exactly like how I enjoy spending my free time


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Finally got the certificate thingy to work!


----------



## Edibrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> With each month having over 200 folders that is a lot of data to sort through.


Use this and save some time. Use this plus a macro and save all the time.
=COUNTIF(Table,Username)


----------



## neurotix

Applied for 25m.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edibrac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> With each month having over 200 folders that is a lot of data to sort through.
> 
> 
> 
> Use this and save some time. Use this plus a macro and save all the time.
> =COUNTIF(Table,Username)
Click to expand...

Fo realz.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Finally!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Massive congratulations! (In amongst the current big debate!)


Yes congrats. Though I think that Downshift was just waiting for the perfect time to insert a "My Little Pony" avatar into the middle of that discussion. Perfectly timed IMHO lol.

@DownshiftArtist, My daughter approves of this avatar. Congratulations (on my daughter approving but also for the milestone lol).


----------



## hertz9753

I'm so close to 150...


----------



## lanofsong

2 more days Hertz and you will have - now the badge will take just a little bit longer


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> Yes congrats. Though I think that Downshift was just waiting for the perfect time to insert a "My Little Pony" avatar into the middle of that discussion. Perfectly timed IMHO lol.


How'd you know?








Quote:


> @DownshiftArtist, My daughter approves of this avatar. Congratulations (on my daughter approving but also for the milestone lol).


Thank you, to you and your daughter. The avatar approval definitely trumps the milestone in my book


----------



## lawrencendlw

@Hertz, lol that's awesome. My daughter said "Oh no. She's going to hurt someone!"

@Downshift, I figured that it would. I'll let her know. 9 year olds are rarely wrong about these things.


----------



## hertz9753

I made it to 150 million!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I made it to 150 million!


I watched that entire video expecting for there to be some sort of joke or parody involved but nope. Thanks for wasting 3 minutes of my life that I will never get back







There is no way that anyone is ever that happy and chipper. All of her "friends" are smiling and laughing because she is their crack whore drug dealer and gives them the good stuff. That's the only explanation that I can come up with. There is something seriously wrong with you Hertz. I think that you need to get heavily medicated and check yourself into one of those fancy country club places that give you those jackets that strap in the back and make you hug yourself all day. Oh and your room is covered in mattresses so you can bounce off the walls all day.


----------



## hertz9753

Do you remember the girl from from that spoof?


----------



## DizZz

Congrats Hertz!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Congrats Hertz!


Thank you!


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I made it to 150 million!


Congrats!







I'll be up there one day...actually at this rate it will take about 10+ years


----------



## lanofsong

Way to go Hertz.


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats Hertz!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Congratz!

Anubis, I see you're the OP now!
Thanks for sorting out my Chimp problem finally.


----------



## msgclb

Quote:
Originally Posted by *hertz9753* 

I made it to 150 million!








delete, delete, delete










>


Congratulation hertz on your 150 million!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be up there one day...actually at this rate it will take about 10+ years


You'll get better hardware eventually, who knows, if you don't feel like buying new you could buy used from one of us.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You'll get better hardware eventually, who knows, if you don't feel like buying new you could buy used from one of us.


I'm sure of it. Actually, after we buy our house, I'm doing a completely new build. I'm not sure what CPU socket I'll be using yet (1150 or 2011, but who knows what 's going to be out 8-12 months from now), but I'll definitely be using a 780 or 780ti for the GPU. Then I'll be able to post some respectable numbers


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I made it to 150 million!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Took you long enough, lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Woaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
2013 Foldathon badge - never thought I would see the day!
Thanks, finally!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Woaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
> 2013 Foldathon badge - never thought I would see the day!
> Thanks, finally!


Woo hoo!


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Woaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
> 2013 Foldathon badge - never thought I would see the day!
> Thanks, finally!


----------



## hertz9753

I also got one those.


----------



## dman811

Almost time for me to request my 25m badge


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Almost time for me to request my 25m badge


Do it now.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Wonder where my FAT badge is


----------



## anubis1127

Dammit, now I have one.

I'll trade you PR.


----------



## PR-Imagery

In protest I shall stop folding... eventually


----------



## bfromcolo

Wow a foldathon badge, I'm somebody now!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Don't be a jerk ;-) lol


----------



## BWG

More flair!


----------



## dman811

About to request my 25M badge!!! Requested


----------



## lanofsong

Way to go there Dman


----------



## dman811

Now for the 30M. Probably after I move though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm about two weeks or so away from my 10 mil... That counts right?


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats dman!


----------



## dman811

Thanks guys!


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Congrats dman


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Congrats dman


Thanks Downshift, you'll be there in no time.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> In protest I shall stop folding... eventually


I just checked axi's list, you are on there, so you'll get the badge... eventually.


----------



## PR-Imagery

But I want it now!

Also, 20mil incoming

Nearly 7k work units crunched


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> But I want it now!
> 
> Also, 20mil incoming
> 
> Nearly 7k work units crunched


I know, I have no power to do anything though. Hopefully ENTERPRISE does more of these this weekend, along with the regular millionaire badges, there are quite a few piling up. Maybe I can get him to remove my FAT 2013 badge while he's at it...hrmmm.


----------



## DarthBaggins

filed for my 6 Mill


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> filed for my 6 Mill


Well that makes it easy for me to review it, haha. Congrats!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Wait... I totally missed the fact there were individuals up until 10mil, lol... I am so filing for my 8mil...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Thanks, takes a while since I'm only folding my CPU at the moment, guess I need to fire up the other half's rig since it has a r9 270x in it at the moment


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Thanks, takes a while since I'm only folding my CPU at the moment, guess I need to fire up the other half's rig since it has a r9 270x in it at the moment


Congrats on 6 million Darth!









270x...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Congrats on 6 million Darth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 270x...


Bingo









Also - Congrats there Darth


----------



## Slink3Slyde

2 million points up! Only took me 6 months


----------



## anubis1127

OK, all 2013 Foldathon badges have been applied. If anybody feels they did not get a badge, and should have, please PM me. Some usernames may have been spelled incorrectly, or the badge system may have goofed on some usernames.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> 2 million points up! Only took me 6 months


Congrats! reviewed.


----------



## dman811

You had to fold 11/12 months to get the FAT badge right?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You had to fold 11/12 months to get the FAT badge right?


10.


----------



## dman811

I started in March


----------



## PR-Imagery

And CC?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> And CC?


What about CC?


----------



## PR-Imagery

10+CC to get the badge?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 10+CC to get the badge?


I thought it was just participate in 10 Foldathons. I thought whenever there was a CC we didn't have a FAT that month.

I don't know man, I just type reviewed after verifying millions. CC stuff I have no control over, or interest in.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I've read somewhere it was 10+CC or 11.


----------



## PR-Imagery




----------



## WhiteWulfe

Mmmmm, delicious nine million points ^_^


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Mmmmm, delicious nine million points ^_^


Reviewed. Maybe you'll get the badge before you hit 10..maybe.


----------



## dman811

With a 780? Unlikely.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> With a 780? Unlikely.


IKR.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I dunno, I got the 8mil like the day I requested it


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I dunno, I got the 8mil like the day I requested it


You just got lucky on the timing with that one, there were requests going back two weeks before they were applied.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You just got lucky on the timing with that one, there were requests going back two weeks before they were applied.


Oh, I know. Just thought it was awesome! ^_^


----------



## ZDngrfld

Put in my request for 200 million. We'll see if I end up folding again and need some new ones


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Put in my request for 200 million. We'll see if I end up folding again and need some new ones


Congrats!! Reviewed.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Put in my request for 200 million. We'll see if I end up folding again and need some new ones


Buns in the oven. Thank you for coming back and folding with us.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Mmmmm, delicious ten million point cookies... I mean points for [email protected] ^_^


----------



## anubis1127

Lol.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Mmmmm, delicious ten million point cookies... I mean points for [email protected] ^_^


So instead of a dog thinking of something and SQUIRREL, you're the type of person who's talking and when COOKIES.


----------



## Majorhi

To make verifying easier....


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> To make verifying easier....


Congrats! I like it, that does make verifying easier.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Congrats! I like it, that does make verifying easier.


Should we start doing that?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> So instead of a dog thinking of something and SQUIRREL, you're the type of person who's talking and when COOKIES.


Dog? @hertz9753 is the one with a dog in his av/pic. Mine's technically of a semi-modified dsd fennec from SecondLife that I need to retexture to get all the markings correct









@anubis1127 I would include pics but three quarters of the time their site won't give me a proper point count on the certificate (aka it reads as zero points most of the time)


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Should we start doing that?


You don't have to, it just saves me from having to do it myself though.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Dog? @hertz9753 is the one with a dog in his av/pic. Mine's technically of a semi-modified dsd fennec from SecondLife that I need to retexture to get all the markings correct


Well then... Not what I meant exactly, what I was assuming was that you have ADHD.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Well then... Not what I meant exactly, what I was assuming was that you have ADHD.


Oddly enough, I do have adhd. When I'm hyper I'm a dangerously unpredictable scout in tf2 *grins fiendishly* even odder is that I usually can't play the scout all that well - I'm more of a pyro or heavy kinda guy.


----------



## dman811

If I play TF2 (hardly ever cause I'm not a big fan) I'm a decent scout. I think Soldier is my best though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If I play TF2 (hardly ever cause I'm not a big fan) I'm a decent scout. I think Soldier is my best though.


I can't hit the broadside of a barn as the soldier  They are fun to play as..... Well, disguise as if you're a spy!!

Speaking of ahooters I really need to pick up Battlefield 4 one of these days...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I can't hit the broadside of a barn as the soldier  They are fun to play as..... Well, disguise as if you're a spy!!
> 
> Speaking of ahooters I really need to pick up Battlefield 4 one of these days...


I reinstalled it last night into this morning and planned on playing tonight but had a power outage right after I left to take my dad to physical therapy and my computer was off for the 2 hours I had left today.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I reinstalled it last night into this morning and planned on playing tonight but had a power outage right after I left to take my dad to physical therapy and my computer was off for the 2 hours I had left today.


Ouch. Power outages suck!


----------



## DarthBaggins

yup power outages suck


----------



## Mongol

Can I just request my 75mil now since I'm almost there and it takes a week to get a badge anyhoo? lol


----------



## anubis1127

I mean you could, if you wanted to.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I just requested my 25 million badge but I figured that I would make it easier for you guys and post my certificate's here too. So here they are...




Thanks for sorting out my badges guys. I hope to get my 30 million one very soon too.


----------



## JayKthnx

who actually updates the badges these days btw? jw


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Anubis checks the list and ENTERPRISE applies the badges







.


----------



## dman811

anubis has too much work on his hands hence his crankiness.


----------



## JayKthnx

poor enterprise must be busy as hell since he's in charge of so many things on the forum. figured I'd ask since a couple of my badges are incorrect and wanted to see if I could get them corrected since there aren't options for the changes on the form. need my fat badge for 2013 instead of 2010 and only need the 50m badge for milestones. lol


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> anubis has too much work on his hands hence his crankiness.


I'm not cranky.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> poor enterprise must be busy as hell since he's in charge of so many things on the forum. figured I'd ask since a couple of my badges are incorrect and wanted to see if I could get them corrected since there aren't options for the changes on the form. need my fat badge for 2013 instead of 2010 and only need the 50m badge for milestones. lol


Ahh, yeah, a few others got the 2010 badge instead of 2013. I'll add you to the list and forward it off to E.


----------



## JayKthnx

thanks, as always!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I'm not cranky.


The way you've been posting makes you sound cranky.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The way you've been posting makes you sound cranky.


Nou.


----------



## hertz9753

To much posting about tea and cookies...


----------



## PR-Imagery

There's tea and cookies? Loose leaf? Homemade?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> There's tea and cookies? Loose leaf? Homemade?


I have about a dozen types of loose leaf tea blends.... ^_^


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> There's tea and cookies? Loose leaf? Homemade?


Check out my TC thread. I had to rename it.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

The nubs never has enough work.









For real though. Just went and got Tea. Irony? Maybe. Delicious? Yes.

Thread relevancy : 235M. 15 until new badge time.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> The nubs never has enough work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For real though. Just went and got Tea. Irony? Maybe. Delicious? Yes.
> 
> Thread relevancy : 235M. 15 until new badge time.


To be fair, I don't do much around here. I could do more, but I have a job, and life and such.


----------



## dman811

You'd be well on your way to 300M if Curecoin hadn't happened.


----------



## anubis1127

Pffft. He does 300k in an afternoon.


----------



## dman811

Shhh...............


----------



## Chooofoojoo




----------



## dman811

Shhhhhhh................


----------



## DarthBaggins

Time for 7Mil


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats Darth!


----------



## lanofsong

WTG Darth


----------



## Ithanul

Crud it. Time for me to clam a millionaire badge, my chimp challenge badge kind of lonely down there.


----------



## JayKthnx

love the icon man. also, I think you've missed like 8 badges so far. lol


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> love the icon man. also, I think you've missed like 8 badges so far. lol


Thanks, I actually soon need to switch it since I just found out I am going to be allowed to cross train into a computer career field. So happy right now. No more JP-8, oil, hydro, and other stinky stuff on me from a aircraft ever again.


----------



## JayKthnx

What airframe?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> What airframe?


C-17 was my main airframe, but I worked on the KC-10 as well.


----------



## BWG

Give me all the badges.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Thanks, I actually soon need to switch it since I just found out I am going to be allowed to cross train into a computer career field. So happy right now. No more JP-8, oil, hydro, and other stinky stuff on me from a aircraft ever again.


Stinky doesn't describe anywhere near effectively enough what comes out of any kind of turbine engine after a 25 or 50 hour!! I swear, I'd rather smell the stuff that the NDT guys use to peel paint off of various things when inspecting! ...Then again, used oil isn't insanely corrosive to human flesh... Still can't believe I had a summer gig years ago where I was literally paid to watch paint peel.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Stinky doesn't describe anywhere near effectively enough what comes out of any kind of turbine engine after a 25 or 50 hour!! I swear, I'd rather smell the stuff that the NDT guys use to peel paint off of various things when inspecting! ...Then again, used oil isn't insanely corrosive to human flesh... Still can't believe I had a summer gig years ago where I was literally paid to *watch paint peel*.


Did they at least supply some form of *entertainment*?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Stinky doesn't describe anywhere near effectively enough what comes out of any kind of turbine engine after a 25 or 50 hour!! I swear, I'd rather smell the stuff that the NDT guys use to peel paint off of various things when inspecting! ...Then again, used oil isn't insanely corrosive to human flesh... Still can't believe I had a summer gig years ago where I was literally paid to watch paint peel.


Well, you sure would not want the hydro from a KC-10 on you. Stuff is corrosive, and easily start a red rash on a person's skin if it got on them. Worse case if enough gets on ya, it can eat the skin. One dude by accident got soaked in that hydro fluid when the hose off the servicing cart for the main center gear blew off. He had to go to the hospital to get cleaned off good.

I am just very glad I no longer have to climb into the under belly of a C-17, crap taking out all the insulation down there for a stinking inspection card. All that fiberglass, plus soaked insulation in water or hydro. Probably got fiberglass in my lungs to this day now. (Really want to find the stupid who wrote that work card, and ask why there is no requirements for masks or even masks with filters when dealing with that stuff)


----------



## dman811

Any glass dust should require a mask.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Any glass dust should require a mask.


Yeah, that what I thought, but since the work cards had no warning or caution notes for requirement of masks. More or less we where told to deal with it, and just get the insulation taken out or installed.







Best we could do was find dust masks, but those still barely helped.

Only thing worst during taken or installing the insulation. Doing it on the flight line in 100F+. You fell like ya are cooking inside the under belly.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Did they at least supply some form of *entertainment*?


I brought my own books as well as a sketchpad. Spent most of the time outside anyways, because even with ventilation you have no choice but to let the room vent for 5-10 minutes after application (and that was even with a respirator on, PLUS thick chemical gloves!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, you sure would not want the hydro from a KC-10 on you. Stuff is corrosive, and easily start a red rash on a person's skin if it got on them. Worse case if enough gets on ya, it can eat the skin. One dude by accident got soaked in that hydro fluid when the hose off the servicing cart for the main center gear blew off. He had to go to the hospital to get cleaned off good.
> 
> I am just very glad I no longer have to climb into the under belly of a C-17, crap taking out all the insulation down there for a stinking inspection card. All that fiberglass, plus soaked insulation in water or hydro. Probably got fiberglass in my lungs to this day now. (Really want to find the stupid who wrote that work card, and ask why there is no requirements for masks or even masks with filters when dealing with that stuff)


I've never had to deal with larger airplane stuff - only ever helped dad out with his work on light helis. Sounds like some pretty nasty stuff though!


----------



## dman811

I meant some special entertainment. anubis can concur.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I've never had to deal with larger airplane stuff - only ever helped dad out with his work on light helis. Sounds like some pretty nasty stuff though!


Yeah, the heavies can have nasty stuff, plus be dangerous if you don't mind certain things.

Still though, probably the thing I always enjoyed the most was standing ground for the power runs (going above idle or deploying thrust reversers). Craziest one I did was at night when they had to check for faults with the thrust reversers (things have bad habit of binding in the heat when they go to the desert, o course they come back state side and they are fine without the heat). Was at night with a slight side wind, so I got quite the show. Sparks in the inlets, side wind tunnels going out of the inlets on the side of the aircraft then of course number one engine decides to do a compressor stall. Loudest thing I ever heard, and I had double hearing protection on, plus bright! The guys running the engines up in the flight deck thought the breaks had caught on fire because the flash looked like it came from the noise from their view point.

Hehe, though you know when the military fire department is bored. They hear breaks on fire, and ever one of them will show up.


----------



## JayKthnx

Yeah skydrol is some pretty nasty stuff. Luckily, I haven't really had to deal with it. Currently, I work slick c-130h's and used to work on f-15's. Hercs are pretty benign for the most part when it comes to toxic chemicals since they only have hydro, engine oil and jp-8. My old eagles had LCS fluid though which was pretty terrible. The e models had a newer mix that's not too bad, but the c models still had the old mix that was somewhat guaranteed to give you cancer if it got on/in you. Really miss working 15's. I have a lot more space to work on hercs, but very little job satisfaction by comparison.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

@JayKthnx you sound like my dad when he goes by gate guards on bases, except he was commenting about voodoo2's which aren't nearly as glorious as f15's ^-^ I'm still contemplating about getting into a civilian m1/m2 gig (light/medium aircraft) but I don't want to live in BC for two years for the training just to apprentice.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> @JayKthnx you sound like my dad when he goes by gate guards on bases, except he was commenting about voodoo2's which aren't nearly as glorious as f15's ^-^ I'm still contemplating about getting into a civilian m1/m2 gig (light/medium aircraft) but I don't want to live in BC for two years for the training just to apprentice.


Is Canada's civilian side for aircraft the same as the USA? I know that the military side is different. Here we are split by different career fields focused on certain systems of the aircraft, while what I heard that Canada's military only has two split career fields for the aircraft, white glove and black glove. Some times I really think they just combine jet mechs and crewcheifs into one whole career field here, since on the civilian side you have to know power plant and airframe anyway.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Is Canada's civilian side for aircraft the same as the USA? I know that the military side is different. Here we are split by different career fields focused on certain systems of the aircraft, while what I heard that Canada's military only has two split career fields for the aircraft, white glove and black glove. Some times I really think they just combine jet mechs and crewcheifs into one whole career field here, since on the civilian side you have to know power plant and airframe anyway.


I honestly don't know, but ~technically~ as best I recall anyone with an AME M1/M2 license can work on either fixed or rotary wing. In all honesty, I paid slightly more attention to the pilot side of things than I did dad's end - something about how that yes, twisting wrenches is fun and all, but nothing beats flying (says the guy with no license). I do believe type certification is required to sign off on any work though (both type certification for mechanic, as well as the AMO itself). if I get into twisting wrenches, I'll probably just go with automotives, since I enjoy cars (just a case of deciding whether I'm willing to deal with their per-diem payscale).


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I honestly don't know, but ~technically~ as best I recall anyone with an AME M1/M2 license can work on either fixed or rotary wing. In all honesty, I paid slightly more attention to the pilot side of things than I did dad's end - something about how that yes, twisting wrenches is fun and all, but nothing beats flying (says the guy with no license). I do believe type certification is required to sign off on any work though (both type certification for mechanic, as well as the AMO itself). if I get into twisting wrenches, I'll probably just go with automotives, since I enjoy cars (just a case of deciding whether I'm willing to deal with their per-diem payscale).


Huh, so a bit different. I never dealt with the civilian mechs, but here A&P license is required for any engine and airframe work on the civilian side. I could of got qualified for the Powerplant part since I worked almost six years as a jet mech, but then I still would have to get the Airframe part. Though, I switched tires, panels, hoses, fuel pumps, etc. all those years, ya think they could work it out easier for us military mechs to switch to civi side. But o well, I get to go work on computers instead now.







I am so going to enjoy being in a air cooled building instead of hot or cold flight line or hanger.

Yeah, I would take the auto over the aircraft. Just for the fact that JP-8 stinks like nothing else, and hard to get that smell out of the cloths. You could always tell which peeps where fuel cell (so very glad I did not get put into that career field, crap crawling in a fuel tank).

I actually flew a small private aircraft for a short bit, much fun, plus great way to see how the landscape looks below. Florida actually very nice to look at from above. Though, only got to turn the aircraft a few times.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'll stick with working on auto, at least if something goes wrong you can roll the car to the side of the road


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Huh, so a bit different. I never dealt with the civilian mechs, but here A&P license is required for any engine and airframe work on the civilian side. I could of got qualified for the Powerplant part since I worked almost six years as a jet mech, but then I still would have to get the Airframe part. Though, I switched tires, panels, hoses, fuel pumps, etc. all those years, ya think they could work it out easier for us military mechs to switch to civi side. But o well, I get to go work on computers instead now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so going to enjoy being in a air cooled building instead of hot or cold flight line or hanger.
> 
> Yeah, I would take the auto over the aircraft. Just for the fact that JP-8 stinks like nothing else, and hard to get that smell out of the cloths. You could always tell which peeps where fuel cell (so very glad I did not get put into that career field, crap crawling in a fuel tank).
> 
> I actually flew a small private aircraft for a short bit, much fun, plus great way to see how the landscape looks below. Florida actually very nice to look at from above. Though, only got to turn the aircraft a few times.


After 20 years in the service, my dad's re-qualification as a civilian AME took about 9 months, but he apparently had a few extra courses to take due to his varied experiences (Voodoo-2's, CF-18's, Kiowas, Twin Hueys, and Bell B412 "Griffon" are the main ones he's talked about). I won't lie - I like the sound of twisting wrenches on twin helis, but it isn't the prettiest field to work in, and the main reason I didn't get into it is I don't want to be twisting wrenches out in the middle of the bush because the heli broke at a camp!

I'd love to fly civilian aircraft, but our city decided that instead of keeping the municipal airport open (the first one opened in Canada, and by *** May to boot) that some elaborately designed cityscape was better to go there. I used to have the local flying club about a ten minute walk from home, but now they're a 40 minute drive away! Also, I don't think a Cessna or Diamond has the same feeling as riding shotgun in a Twin Huey, but that experience was "clouded" by being 8 years old and the coolest thing in the world at the time (benefits of growing up on an air force base!)









Definitely have to agree that seeing the landscape from above is rather lovely!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'll stick with working on auto, at least if something goes wrong you can roll the car to the side of the road


Hence why aircraft have rigourous maintenance schedules, and automobiles have recommended (but not mandatory) maintenance. Sadly, no matter how hard you will it, when an engine dies you can't just park a plane on a cloud!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> After 20 years in the service, my dad's re-qualification as a civilian AME took about 9 months, but he apparently had a few extra courses to take due to his varied experiences (Voodoo-2's, CF-18's, Kiowas, Twin Hueys, and Bell B412 "Griffon" are the main ones he's talked about). I won't lie - I like the sound of twisting wrenches on twin helis, but it isn't the prettiest field to work in, and the main reason I didn't get into it is I don't want to be twisting wrenches out in the middle of the bush because the heli broke at a camp!


Dang, I wish it was 9 months for us to get A&P cert. Even with my six years as jet mech in military, I would still have to take up to a year to get full cert. Hehe, yeah, aircraft maintenance sure is not pretty, considering it only took a day for my boots to turn a darker shade of color when I did the oil (I was usually the one to do all the oil on all four engines since I was pretty dang fast at it. Fastest I ever managed was all four IDGs, main oil filters, and starters in eight hours with a short damn 15min lunch).
Quote:


> Definitely have to agree that seeing the landscape from above is rather lovely!
> Hence why aircraft have rigourous maintenance schedules, and automobiles have recommended (but not mandatory) maintenance. Sadly, no matter how hard you will it, when an engine dies you can't just park a plane on a cloud!


Yep, can't park them up there. Rigorous can be consider a understatement. Never ever looked forward to what we called the Super Six, every work card for the aircraft had to be done, plus a refurb on top, sometimes if unlucky we had to work up to seven to eight days straight on 12 hour shifts. Longest I think our shop did was up to 14 day because of a certain C-17 that wanted to be piece of crap. Ugh, we never liked that certain one when it showed up, seem like always something major wanted to break on it when the aircraft was in our shop. Though, there was a second one that was about as bad too, sucked that one time because we had to get it ready for the airshow up in Sacramento that year. No fun having to deal with one aircraft for two weeks, with two other aircraft in the shop as well.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Nope kinda hard to park in a cloud lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Nope kinda hard to park in a cloud lol


Or as my dad likes to say, "Far as we know we haven't left one up in the sky!"


----------



## Duality92




----------



## anubis1127

Congrats, marked reviewed.


----------



## Sethy666

@Duality92 - Congrats and well done!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Muh account on Stanford site has not quite updated to the certificate saying 1 mil yet. I'll post it when it does. Much excite. Such happy


----------



## Duality92

When do the badges appear?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> When do the badges appear?


They typically get applied once every week or two.


----------



## Duality92

Alrighty, thanks


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Woot woot ^_^



Ended up finishing at 1.1M after the last few units finished this morning... hopefully I can fold some more soon after I get this testing done...


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats!!


----------



## xDorito

I've been passively folding for awhile now. Thought I may as well comment


----------



## dman811

Nice, what's your hardware?


----------



## xDorito

i5 4670k and a r9-290x

I've been in the middle of some hardware updates so I haven't built a sig rig yet. But yeah, I kinda just downloaded [email protected] and have been running it when idle and well, here I am.


----------



## Sethy666

@HoneyBadger and xDorito; Congratz!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> @HoneyBadger and xDorito; Congratz!


Think I'll be passing 2M in no time at this rate:


----------



## JayKthnx

Congrats you guys! If you're ever feeling competitive, feel free to join us in the folding teams competition. We could always use more members.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Congrats you guys! If you're ever feeling competitive, feel free to join us in the folding teams competition. We could always use more members.


I'll have 2 EVGA GTX 760 ACX SC ready to fold soon (one is already folding). I'd join any team


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Congrats you guys! If you're ever feeling competitive, feel free to join us in the folding teams competition. We could always use more members.


I'd have no idea which team to join







and I dunno how much they'd like my sure-to-be intermittent folding habits, at least until winter arrives.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I'll have 2 EVGA GTX 760 ACX SC ready to fold soon (one is already folding). I'd join any team


----------



## Danbeme32

Finally reached the 3mil mark after years not folding..







But am back at it again..


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally reached the 3mil mark after years not folding..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But am back at it again..


Welcome back and congrats!


----------



## ledzepp3

I think I've requested two badges since my 7 million milestone a few months back, and I haven't gotten any responses...

Wat


----------



## DarthBaggins

Badges we don't need no stinkin badges, lol


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Badges we don't need no stinkin badges, lol


anubis would approve of that statement.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally reached the 3mil mark after years not folding..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But am back at it again..


Congrats!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Badges we don't need no stinkin badges, lol


But they so fancy though!







lol


----------



## DarthBaggins

That they are, just got my 7mil intime for me to request my 8mil, lol


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> That they are, just got my 7mil intime for me to request my 8mil, lol


LOL I think by the time I get one I'll be at least 2M ahead of it unless I have to stop folding due to weather in a couple days, apparently we're supposed to get widespread thunderstorms that would keep me outta the game, so to speak, if they are as bad as they're saying they might be. I'll be over 4M by the time I get home tomorrow morning from work, and my 2M has yet to appear ^_^ not that I mind, once I hit 10M, whenever that is, it won't need updating til I hit the next 10 after that...

Who makes them anyway? They should just do up a 10M one for me & save it for sometime in September or late this month







lol


----------



## Sethy666

Thanks for my 20 million badge


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> I think I've requested two badges since my 7 million milestone a few months back, and I haven't gotten any responses...
> 
> Wat


Your current badge says 20mil.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> LOL I think by the time I get one I'll be at least 2M ahead of it unless I have to stop folding due to weather in a couple days, apparently we're supposed to get widespread thunderstorms that would keep me outta the game, so to speak, if they are as bad as they're saying they might be. I'll be over 4M by the time I get home tomorrow morning from work, and my 2M has yet to appear ^_^ not that I mind, once I hit 10M, whenever that is, it won't need updating til I hit the next 10 after that...
> 
> Who makes them anyway? They should just do up a 10M one for me & save it for sometime in September or late this month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Anubis is in charge of the folding section, or one of the mods


----------



## dman811

Anubis just approves them, ENTERPRISE applies them.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

@anubis1127 warm me up a 250M badge. I'll be there in about a week.









p.s.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> @anubis1127 warm me up a 250M badge. I'll be there in about a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.


I would post my "I'm coming for you" thing, but realistically I'll probably never actually catch you







too many points in between & by the time I'd have the chance to, newer hardware will be out. lol Hi


----------



## DarthBaggins

told you got my 7mil just in time for me to get my 8mil, lol


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> told you got my 7mil just in time for me to get my 8mil, lol


That's my guy! Congrats.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Grats Dbag


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> Grats Dbag


No! I'm the Dbag.







That guy is Darth.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Hit 5M before shutting her down. Today will be the 280X testing day, should get some folding units through them before the end of the day but my points for the next 48hrs will be minimal.


----------



## dman811

My birthday's on Monday


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> My birthday's on Monday


I'd post the Selena Gomez Birthday song video but I have a feeling I'm the only one that would enjoy it









Happy early birfday man! Still have a few months for mine.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> My birthday's on Monday


I could photoshop that milestone later.









Good luck with your move and I will post something while you are gone.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> No! I'm the Dbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That guy is Darth.


lmao


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> I'd post the Selena Gomez Birthday song video but I have a feeling I'm the only one that would enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy early birfday man! Still have a few months for mine.


No idea what that one is, but.... I can't resist, even if it's two days early












<3 Arrogant Worms ^_^


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> I'd post the Selena Gomez Birthday song video but I have a feeling I'm the only one that would enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy early birfday man! Still have a few months for mine.


Maybe, maybe not, I like looking at Selena.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I could photoshop that milestone later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your move and I will post something while you are gone.


I'm sure you will, and thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> No idea what that one is, but.... I can't resist, even if it's two days early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3 Arrogant Worms ^_^


LMAO I should've expected that from you.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Well, I warned ye, it's film from her 21st birthday she put together, has mostly her close friends in it (including Ashley Benson, I think):





 ~ I don't know if it's questionable content as far as TOS is concerned or not so not gonna post the whole video thingymabob. No bad lyrics just... somewhat racy video, to some people.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> LMAO I should've expected that from you.


They're fairly funny in person... If they still tour Canada. They do a lot of sillier songs too... As for the birthday song, it was practically tradition back in the day when I lived with my parents!


----------



## XanderTheGoober

So i have my folding team RidgewaterCST and we have done a lot of points, however does this qualify for any of these badges then?
here is a link to the folding stats right off of the stanford website so it is not to any other forum sites. hope this is allowed. > http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=223989
i kinda want to display this but it is not really spelled out anywhere, for the icon below the trader rating.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> So i have my folding team RidgewaterCST and we have done a lot of points, however does this qualify for any of these badges then?
> here is a link to the folding stats right off of the stanford website so it is not to any other forum sites. hope this is allowed. > http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=223989
> i kinda want to display this but it is not really spelled out anywhere, for the icon below the trader rating.


The badges are for people who fold for the overclock.net team, 37726.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

So what does it mean when a person has a displayed folding team rank? a team rank within the OCN team ranking?

example below highlighted with red outline


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> So what does it mean when a person has a displayed folding team rank? a team rank within the OCN team ranking?
> 
> example below highlighted with red outline


Yes it does. Within the ocn team..


----------



## XanderTheGoober

well that explains that then. thanks for the info. shame it would take a while to rebuild all those points on the OCN team.


----------



## DarthBaggins

But building the points is the fun part


----------



## PR-Imagery

And now they're easier to get than ever!!


----------



## JayKthnx

I suppose I should put in for my 75m badge. gonna be there pretty soon


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> well that explains that then. thanks for the info. shame it would take a while to rebuild all those points on the OCN team.


If you don't change your Stanford username you will still see all of your points on their website. Quite a few of us came from other teams. You can still use your current forum username here and your Stanford username and passkey to fold with OCN.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I suppose I should put in for my 75m badge. gonna be there pretty soon


Early congrats for my new found friend.









Sometimes I come on like Scrappy Doo.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> If you don't change your Stanford username you will still see all of your points on their website. Quite a few of us came from other teams. You can still use your current forum username here and your Stanford username and passkey to fold with OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early congrats for my new found friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I come on like Scrappy Doo.


Indeed. If you take a look at my stats, you'll also see points I've racked up for evga's team to get myself store credit with them. lol

My thanks hertz!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I finally got something other than a P9201 on my 280X Vapor-Xs







P10467, worth a juicy 171K PPD. TPF is ~ 5m42s @ 1111MHz, not bad considering a 290X gets about 4m30s TPF with ~225K PPD. Not bad at all


----------



## DarthBaggins

I've been gettin 13000's on my 270x


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I've been gettin 13000's on my 270x


I Want some







lol

Just ordered an official looking donation box from Amazon for $15, gonna set it up at work with the purpose of funding further folding endeavors, specifically hardware. I think it'll do well, just gotta get the boss's okay







and make a nice page to display on it.

Edit: lol just check HFM, I got some at home running now. 7m15s TPF on the 280X @ 1111MHz


----------



## hertz9753

I've got a 10469 right now. The 1300x's are with the advanced flag that Darth won't let go.

The wu that I'm running is showing close to 200k ppd. They are big.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well I ditched the flag for the 270x so we will see what numbers the 270 churns out now, but I might ditch it on the i7 since it keeps getting 7502's which can cause system instability and are what has been causing the reboots.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Yea hits my first P13000 on R9 280Xs, already put it on our GPU Database list, dunno how I managed to get one without any flags. It's running quite a bit lower TPF than the other R9 280X listed though, but there's also a decent clock difference to consider.


----------



## PR-Imagery

13000s suck. 24hours for 67k points...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup and if it fails you're out for that day in points


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yup and if it fails you're out for that day in points


I'm actually gonna swap out for the 290Xs after this last P9201 finishes on the other slots, then just let one of those finish the P13000 since it's about 2 mins less TPF on those... want to get back to pushing hard for the top 500 on the team









Congrats to PR & LarsL for their gigantic milestones


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> If you don't change your Stanford username you will still see all of your points on their website. Quite a few of us came from other teams. You can still use your current forum username here and your Stanford username and passkey to fold with OCN.


I changed the name I'm folding under simply because the one I was using about 3yrs ago when I lasted folded was out of date, so to speak, and it didn't match my user name anymore anywhere after I changed it... It "only" had 9M points anyway, I'll be passing that in a few weeks/days


----------



## Chooofoojoo

@PR-Imagery


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @PR-Imagery
















































































@Chooofoojoo


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Chooofoojoo












































































































@anubis1127 128M!


----------



## anubis1127

Lol.


----------



## JayKthnx

putting in for 75m...


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Well now that I only have 1 R9 290X for a while, my PPD average will be down a bit, once I get the dedicated folder (Q9650) system up & running I should be able to get back in to the 400-600K PPD range though, assuming weather permitting. I'll be running the 3 280Xs, 1 290 & 1 290X, of course the 290X will be part time cuz I'll be gaming on it... but just the 3 280Xs should net ~450K PPD average, then the 290 will get... no idea, but probably over 200... and the 290X folding at least 1 unit a day (assuming P1300Xs) will get me an extra 80-90K... shouldn't be too bad.

I need to fine tune clocks on these 280Xs with how cool they run, get as much PPD out of them as I can without failing units. Once I get that sorted, I might finally be able to actually join the TC.


----------



## anubis1127

So many R9s.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

There are quite a few R9 280X Vapor-Xs exactly like mine (probably in better shape, mine required massive mounts of cleaning because they were disgusting when they got here, and I got sick from the dust that was on them, yuckay) on EBay right now, quiet & cool & sub $200/card. If I wasn't trying to pay things down I'd be racking them up & getting another build together to run more of them since they seem to hit the nail right on the head in terms of a 1W/1K PPD usage, or thereabouts... 290Xs do too, but getting them is twice as expensive & they only get about 33% more PPD at most.


----------



## anubis1127

Yeah, they are pretty good in terms of PPD/Watt, I had two 7970 Lightnings under water for a while, but they were on the power hungry side once I got to overvolting and OCing, and were low PPD producers clock for clock vs other 7970s.

The Pitcairns I have right now are descent PPD/watt. I tested running two r9 270s with a z97 / g3258 combo, case fans, HDD, etc at the wall it was pulling ~250-260W while folding.

I have one that is a stinker though, right now I am running 1200Mhz/5600Mhz effective on two 7870s, similar p9201 WUs, in the same PC, my Gigabyte 7870 is getting an estimated 106k PPD, and the XFX 7870 is getting ~86k PPD. I don't understand it. I still don't understand how the PPD varies so much card to card on the same WUs at the same clocks, noticed that on various Tahiti cards, and again on these Pitcairns.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yeah, they are pretty good in terms of PPD/Watt, I had two 7970 Lightnings under water for a while, but they were on the power hungry side once I got to overvolting and OCing, and were low PPD producers clock for clock vs other 7970s.
> 
> The Pitcairns I have right now are descent PPD/watt. I tested running two r9 270s with a z97 / g3258 combo, case fans, HDD, etc at the wall it was pulling ~250-260W while folding.
> 
> I have one that is a stinker though, right now I am running 1200Mhz/5600Mhz effective on two 7870s, similar p9201 WUs, in the same PC, my Gigabyte 7870 is getting an estimated 106k PPD, and the XFX 7870 is getting ~86k PPD. I don't understand it. I still don't understand how the PPD varies so much card to card on the same WUs at the same clocks, noticed that on various Tahiti cards, and again on these Pitcairns.


I got two P9406s like that on the two 280Xs, one was worth 200K PPD the other was worth 140K PPD lol


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> I got two P9406s like that on the two 280Xs, one was worth 200K PPD the other was worth 140K PPD lol


9206 is one of the wu's that I'm looking for. Which 10xxx wu's did you get that had a high PPD?

I know about the data base, tell me what you think of the new 10xxx wu's.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 9206 is one of the wu's that I'm looking for. Which 10xxx wu's did you get that had a high PPD?
> 
> I know about the data base, tell me what you think of the new 10xxx wu's.


Some are great, some are meh. They all heat up about the same, some are identical to P9201s in terms of length etc, some are slightly shorter than P1300Xs. For the 290Xs I prefer the 1300Xs because they're consistent & give good PPD, For the 280Xs P9201s give pretty darn good PPD most of the time.

I'm hoping in about three months or so I can get a 295x2 (may well get it sooner, I want the one that comes with the free 500GB Samsung Evo SSD). If it gets the same PPD as 2 290Xs and I can keep it from throttling, that'll be sick.


----------



## hertz9753

Thank you.


----------



## Danbeme32

4 mil and raising..







Still waiting on my 3 mil badge..









Edit. Didn't realize I got my 3 mil badge..


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm thiking of putting in for 9mil myself, might hit it before the month is up, lol 2mil 1 month maybe.







might help that i have both rigs fully foldingand working on getting the 8350 underwater and into the reboot, then what to put the 6100 in


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> 
> 
> 4 mil and raising..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on my 3 mil badge..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit. Didn't realize I got my 3 mil badge..


Congrats on 4 million.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> 
> 
> 4 mil and raising..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on my 3 mil badge..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit. Didn't realize I got my 3 mil badge..


Congrats!! Heh, yeah, sometimes they take a while.


----------



## Danbeme32

5 Mil.. Today


----------



## anubis1127

Reviewed, and Congrats!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Mil.. Today


Congrats!









Also thank you for joining the TC.


----------



## error-id10t

Are the badges automatically updated nowadays?


----------



## Sethy666

I believe its still a manual job.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Are the badges automatically updated nowadays?


Nope, still have to use the form in the OP, I review it, then a moderator needs to apply it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I believe its still a manual job.


You sir are correct.


----------



## error-id10t

ah okey dokey done that now. Just would like the 10M changed to 15M.


----------



## Danbeme32

Hit the 6 mil today..


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Hit the 6 mil today..


Congratz! Your a credit to the cause!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> 
> 
> Hit the 6 mil today..


took you long enough, lol







congrats!

filed for 9mil, but still climbing fast to 10


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Approaching 100mil


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> Approaching 100mil


Nice! Did you see the posts on the Slammers TC thread?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Nice! Did you see the posts on the Slammers TC thread?


Thanks. I have now, thanks again.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Congats ALUCARDVPR!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

At 9.1M & climbing. Can't wait til I get back to full power folding wise.


----------



## LarsL

Still waiting for my 150mil badge







@anubis1127


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Still waiting for my 150mil badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @anubis1127


You were added to the list on 8/20/2014. Anubis did add you, but it's not up to him to give you a new badge. Editors can't do that.


----------



## Danbeme32

7 mil...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Still waiting for my 150mil badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @anubis1127


Am still waiting on my 4,5,6 badges.. But it's a process..


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> 
> 
> 7 mil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am still waiting on my 4,5,6 badges.. But it's a process..


You are flying through these badges at the rate of one every 4 days or so







Congrats.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Yeeees 10M is when things slow down... speaking of sucha number, just passed it yesterday meself


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just hit 10mil as well, started the month just above 7mil as well ?


----------



## JayKthnx

all good guys. keep up the great work!


----------



## DarthBaggins

And boom, been a really good month


----------



## Sethy666

Nicely done Darth! Congratz


----------



## JayKthnx




----------



## Danbeme32

Just hit the 8 mil.. mark








Guess I can keep it up till I reach 10 mil..


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> 
> 
> Just hit the 8 mil.. mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I can keep it up till I reach 10 mil..


At this rate I've a feeling you'll be surpassing me!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Edit: it says 3rd of September, what? lol


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: it says 3rd of September, what? lol


Congrats.....


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Made it!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Congrats Dan & ALU, let's keep the big numbers going


----------



## JayKthnx

for science!


----------



## dman811

Folding! With my hardware that is currently folding (mom's Athlon II X2 260 @stock) I'll get to 30M in about 3 years maybe more.


----------



## DarthBaggins

last I checked I think I have 5 or 6 clients running lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Folding! With my hardware that is currently folding (mom's Athlon II X2 260 @stock) I'll get to 30M in about 3 years maybe more.


Beats my current estimate of infinity. Stupid power bills. And heat. Thankfully heat is going away...


----------



## Lee17

I need to update my badge... and it will need to be reupdated soon since I can fold 5 full day a week now.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> 
> 
> I need to update my badge... and it will need to be reupdated soon since I can fold 5 full day a week now.


Congrats Lee17







Cranking out some nice points there on that rig of yours.


----------



## Lee17

Thanks lanofsong! It was a while since I was able to fold correctly, and the first time with my R9 290s. I didn't fold on the 3770k because the PPD is too low compare to the R9 290 PPD and I can't be 100% of it stability. Since the computer isn't in my house right now (controlling it with teamviewer during the week). I will be able to do that until Christmas, then I might be able to start folding again but not as hard as this automn!

I hope to get few milestone


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> Thanks lanofsong! It was a while since I was able to fold correctly, and the first time with my R9 290s. I didn't fold on the 3770k because the PPD is too low compare to the R9 290 PPD and I can't be 100% of it stability. Since the computer isn't in my house right now (controlling it with teamviewer during the week). I will be able to do that until Christmas, then I might be able to start folding again but not as hard as this automn!
> 
> I hope to get few milestone


Good to see you back folding.


----------



## Danbeme32

Hit another mil.. 9 mil and raising..


----------



## JayKthnx

keep'em coming you guys. make the moderators work for their position!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> 
> 
> Hit another mil.. 9 mil and raising..


Congrats.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> keep'em coming you guys. make the moderators work for their position!


Most of the the staff works for free. I do understand your point though.


----------



## dman811

I get payed by knowing that I help members out on a daily basis (except that three weeks while I was in NC







)


----------



## JayKthnx

Both of you are editors. You're not the ones that have to approve badges. And most forum staff on the internet work either for free or very minimal fringe benefits. Lol


----------



## Chooofoojoo

My normal work is almost entirely fringe benefits. i.e. free power and a/c for my 4p!


----------



## JayKthnx

I'm in the same boat, though I might have to start paying utilities if I live off base next year. haha


----------



## dman811

Utilities suck here in CT, probably a lot of other places too, in NC they are a lot more affordable, I could probably have a new computer or at least a few new parts off of what I wouldn't be spending on them.


----------



## JayKthnx

that's crappy. from what I hear, they're pretty expensive in okinawa as well. might cut into my funds to keep folding, but no real reason to speculate until I get there I suppose.


----------



## Danbeme32

Finally hit the 10mil...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally hit the 10mil...


Congrats!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally hit the 10mil...


Congrats on that major milestone









Should be 17M by morning... I'm thinking because of heat & probably swapping out parts, I'll cut off folding around 20M & resume once I have the setup I want running... So another week & a half and I'll be down for a few weeks I think. Estimating of course, based on my HFM.net saying I'm banking 377k/day so that's basically 1M every 3 days, 9 1/2 days to 20M, roughly.

I'm HOPING nothing goes wrong so I can pick up a 295x2 for my b-day & see if it can fold on both cores without throttling.

Been kinda not around the forums lately cuz of being engrossed in CS:GO... lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on that major milestone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be 17M by morning... I'm thinking because of heat & probably swapping out parts, I'll cut off folding around 20M & resume once I have the setup I want running... So another week & a half and I'll be down for a few weeks I think. Estimating of course, based on my HFM.net saying I'm banking 377k/day so that's basically 1M every 3 days, 9 1/2 days to 20M, roughly.
> 
> I'm HOPING nothing goes wrong so I can pick up a 295x2 for my b-day & see if it can fold on both cores without throttling.
> 
> 
> Been kinda not around the forums lately cuz of being engrossed in CS:GO... lol


I was wondering what happened to you!







...Says the guy who's been playing a lot of GuildWars2, Starcraft 2, as well as benchmarks...


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I was wondering what happened to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Says the guy who's been playing a lot of GuildWars2, Starcraft 2, as well as benchmarks...


I've played about 200hrs already, pretty sure I've barely had the game 2 months, maybe a bit less.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> I've played about 200hrs already, pretty sure I've barely had the game 2 months, maybe a bit less.


I've thought about picking it up, but I haven't played since the CS1.6 days, so things are probably a bit different... Like how I have LCDs on my desk now, instead of CRTs I got off of a friend (for free) that originally were $1,500 each brand new... I so miss those CRTs, but when you have to turn them on, then wait 15 minutes for them to warm up it was time for them to be retired... Wonder how CS:GO is compared to how things were back in the day...


----------



## Simmons572

Just applied for my 4 mil!


----------



## Freelancer852

I requested my 2 million badge a while ago, never got a PM about it, and it hasn't been updated for me even though it shows in the "responses" chart in the OP.

Halp?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Still awaiting my 10mil badge, but getting closer to my 15mil right now


----------



## hertz9753

BWG will be training me on this and other things on Saturday.


----------



## BWG

So, I'm dying to know the answer to this question @hertz9753. Did your Mom go to College? Folding Editor 101 requires mental sharpness.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> So, I'm dying to know the answer to this question @hertz9753. Did your Mom go to College? Folding Editor 101 requires mental sharpness.


Don't make me post Pink Floyd again.


----------



## JayKthnx

You've got something against Pink Floyd?


----------



## hertz9753

Nope.


----------



## JayKthnx

I meant Greg. lol


----------



## hertz9753

So who is BWG? I'm happy BWG/Greg is back and can teach me how to do things. He does need some training for the TC though.







JK, we will get all of this sorted soon.


----------



## Lee17

My goal this semester was to hit the top 500 in the OCN team... I set my goal to easy since I got it in 3 weeks









Lets set a more realistic goal, 20M maybe


----------



## msgclb

I have no more goals as 500 million is way out of my league!









I just submitted a request for my 250 million folding badge.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I have no more goals as 500 million is way out of my league!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just submitted a request for my 250 million folding badge.


Whoa!!!! Way to go there msgclb


----------



## DarthBaggins

Half way to 500mil there msg


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I have no more goals as 500 million is way out of my league!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just submitted a request for my 250 million folding badge.


We need a 300M, and 400M badge.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> We need a 300M, and 400M badge.


Na just more cookies and ice cream


----------



## xDorito

10 mil! And still folding.


----------



## Diffident

I'm still a noob.


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> I'm still a noob.


Not a noob, only a new one starting the great endless adventure of folding!

Also, congrats!


----------



## BWG

These should be reviewed within the next few days by dman811. Once dman811 reviews your submission for accuracy, Enterprise will assign your badge within 2 weeks. You'll start seeing badges in about 2-3 weeks.

As for Foldathon Badges, it's going to take us a bit longer to compile the list of people who met the minimum participation requirements. I'm asking axipher for help with that list for one of us to audit. I'll try and keep you updated with our progress. Thank you for being so patient.

@ENTERPRISE dman811 will PM you when he does his first review in the GDocs Spreadsheet.


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> These should be reviewed within the next few days by dman811. Once dman811 reviews your submission for accuracy, Enterprise will assign your badge within 2 weeks. You'll start seeing badges in about 2-3 weeks.
> 
> As for Foldathon Badges, it's going to take us a bit longer to compile the list of people who met the minimum participation requirements. I'm asking axipher for help with that list for one of us to audit. I'll try and keep you updated with our progress. Thank you for being so patient.
> 
> @ENTERPRISE
> dman811 will PM you when he does his first review in the GDocs Spreadsheet.


Thank you for the update, it is appreciated


----------



## dman811

Would anyone happen to know who the person folding under the name "Sockskeepyouwarm" is on OCN? Or if Sockskeepyouwarm could step forward I'd appreciate it.


----------



## BWG

I'm pretty sure the OCN User name is Foot or Feet?


----------



## dman811




----------



## BWG

Ditto


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Hi! My name is Greg. I TCOB. I rock. That is all.


This ^


----------



## dman811

Pretty big milestone there @u3b3rg33k! Congrats on the 75M!


----------



## sakae48

i'm participating foldathon and achieved 330 points, 4 work units in total..can i request my chimp challenge badge?..i'm in doubt


----------



## JayKthnx

The chimp challenge badge is for the Chimp Challenge event, not for the foldathons. Sorry about that.


----------



## sakae48

ah..i got it..i thought it was for any challenge lol


----------



## dman811

Nope, if it is requested it will just get immediately denied.


----------



## sakae48

got it..thanks for the explaination


----------



## msgclb




----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*


Ya, but what's his OCN name?


----------



## Wheezo

This chap probably - http://www.overclock.net/u/169775/socks-keep-you-warm


----------



## dman811

on my part. Didn't think to space the name out while I was tired last night. Thanks Wheezo!


----------



## Wheezo

Anytime, dman. And thanks for the +rep, been a while since I got one


----------



## dman811

Catching something I couldn't is something I felt deserved one so I gave it


----------



## Danbeme32

Hit another milestone.. 15 mil...







.. Still waiting on my other badges but its a process..


----------



## dman811

Reviewed and ready for approval. Do you need a x2 Chimp Challenge badge or just the one you've got?


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Reviewed and ready for approval. Do you need a x2 Chimp Challenge badge or just the one you've got?


Great Thanks..







I really don't remember if I did 2 chimps.. I know i did the first one oc did.. I have to check my old thread if I did..Am at that age I forget things..


----------



## dman811

Alright, if two, just let me know and I'll make the change.


----------



## DarthBaggins

we didn't have a Chimp this year did we? or was that way May's records were so messed up in the TC

still awaiting my 10mil but gaining on my 15 so not too concerned lol


----------



## dman811

No Chimp this year but no May TC either cause stats were set not to run due to it thinking that it was Chimp time. At least that was my understanding of it at the time.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

@dman811 Think you could update my to badge to 50Million? requested it a little while back.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## BWG

Your 50 million badge was reviewed by dman811 on Wednesday. The badge request was PM'd to ENTERPRISE. ENTERPRISE will add your badge within the next 2 weeks. Thank you, please drive through.


----------



## dman811

Editors can't give badges, only review them and I get a text every time an entry is added for review. I have sent the PM to ENTERPRISE letting him know badges are ready to be distributed and it's out of my hands past there.


----------



## JayKthnx

keep up the great work dman811! we appreciate all of your hard work and dedication to the OCN [email protected] team.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Your 50 million badge was reviewed by dman811 on Wednesday. The badge request was PM'd to ENTERPRISE. ENTERPRISE will add your badge within the next 2 weeks. Thank you, please drive through.


You forgot to ask if he would like to value size his order







lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I actually kind of miss the whole "would you luke fries with that"...


----------



## BWG

Every pending badge request except for foldathon badges should be done now.


----------



## dman811

Awesome, I'll keep checking for submissions daily now that my phone doesn't like to receive the texts.


----------



## BWG

Get Google Docs for android.


----------



## dman811

Funny boy.


----------



## BWG

We live in a phone and tablet world now.







Someday, your kids will look at pictures of your PC and say whats that thing? It's so big...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> We live in a phone and tablet world now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday, your kids will look at pictures of your PC and say whats that thing? It's so big...


Tracfone all the way baby!!! - only downside, is that it charges me even if i look at it







, even more if i make a call







. Can't beat about $10 month.


----------



## JayKthnx

$14/month for my softbank flip phone. unlimited texting, but the voice plans is stupid and convoluted. good thing I never call anyone.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Every pending badge request except for foldathon badges should be done now.


Nicely done! Awesome work guys


----------



## JayKthnx

can I get someone to fix my foldathon badge to 2013 please?


----------



## BWG

We still don't have the data we need to implement 2013 FAT badges, so we might have to wing it.


----------



## JayKthnx

roger that. no big worry since it's been on 2010 for some time and it's really only off by one digit. not like anyone reads my badges anyways. lol.


----------



## BWG

I really need to figure out a solution though. We wont have this problem with 2014. Axipher fixed that on his stats site.


----------



## Lee17

I will leave this here and ask for a new badge... I should have wait because I just receive my 4M badge


----------



## lanofsong

You won't have to wait long now, what with all the active folding editors that we have


----------



## dman811

Folding editors can't apply the badges, we just review them and ENTERPRISE still has to apply them.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Hmmmm... we need to fimd a way to send brownies, cookies, and Red bull along with all the extra, "newer and more efficient" paperwork handlers so he can keep up ^-^


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Instead of coffee this morning I had a berry smoothie with a red bull blended in. 9/10 would recommend.


----------



## dman811

RedBull doesn't give you wings.


----------



## LarsL

You know if we had good working folding editors we would not have to beg for badges


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> You know if we had good working folding editors we would not have to beg for badges


I can screenshot the spreadsheet to show you we are working.


----------



## LarsL

I know you have been working on this I'm just having a little fun


----------



## dman811

Ya, it needs to be automated again.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

wonder if they'll start working on fixing things since the site re-design got put on hold.


----------



## dman811

I learned a while ago that if I don't breathe for a while, I faint.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I learned a while ago that if I don't breathe for a while, I faint.


Glad to hear that your high school edumacation is paying off.


----------



## dman811

High school? Or High school?


----------



## LarsL

Yes


----------



## hertz9753

Yes.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Glad to hear that your high school edumacation is paying off.


Too funny







nice one Larsl


----------



## mica3speedy

10 Mil hit, will be a while until I hit 15 Mil for my next one







.


----------



## dman811

Badge request reviewed


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Lemme get that 300M badge... oh wait.


----------



## dman811

You've got a while to wait


----------



## bfromcolo

5 M hit.


----------



## Danbeme32

hit the 20 mil mark !!!!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You've got a while to wait


I'll just photoshop my own 300M badge and put it in my sig.

p.s. this could get interesting considering I'm at 1 million PPD now. A new million er day!


----------



## thrgk

Request send for 5million badge mark, and ill take my foldathon folder badge also hehe!

That was one awesome foldathon


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Request send for 5million badge mark, and ill take my foldathon folder badge also hehe!
> 
> That was one awesome foldathon


You gotta participate in 10 Foldathons for the year to get that badge. 10 because there's the Chimp Challenge and FFW. Congrats on 5mil!


----------



## maximus7651000

Hit 75 mil during the FaT.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

I just hit...... 5 MILLION!



wait, wrong picture....



That's better


----------



## JayKthnx

congrats! keep up the great work


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Thank you


----------



## dman811

Submit a request


----------



## JayKthnx

I'll need to submit a new badge request soon as well. probably monday or so.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I'll need to submit a new badge request soon as well. probably monday or so.


Oooooh, a big one


----------



## dman811

Just under 3 days left at your current production rate Jay.


----------



## Lee17

Still didn't get my 10M, did I need to resend it?


----------



## dman811

No need, it will probably be applied in a few days. I made sure to review it the second I saw it. I check requests around ~3 times a day.


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> No need, it will probably be applied in a few days. I made sure to review it the second I saw it. I check requests around ~3 times a day.


Thanks! You do an excellent job!


----------



## Wheezo

25 Million Badge applied for.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> 25 Million Badge applied for.


Reviewed.


----------



## Kitler

I want my 100 mil badge and I want it now!!!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> I want my 100 mil badge and I want it now!!!


Congrats there Kitler - A cool 100 mil badge on its way you (when the mods ok it







)


----------



## JayKthnx

Submitted for a 100mil as well


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Submitted for a 100mil as well


Congrats to you also JayKthnx









2 x 100million badges in one day -


----------



## DarthBaggins

Finally getting closer towards my 15mil


----------



## JayKthnx

indeed. now I just need to overtake kitler. lol


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> indeed. now I just need to overtake kitler. lol


I will cut you. Just kidding.









However, I think you might have just declared war. Better up your production


----------



## Mongol

BOTH OF YOU STINK FOR OVERTAKING ME! I WILL HAVE REVENGE!

lol...










Can I request my 100mil as well? Almost there, and judging from how things usually go, I'll be well past it by the time you give me the badge .


----------



## dman811

Do not request the badge until you've got 100 million, that makes my job more difficult than it needs to be. I check badge requests every day at least 3 times a day and when a new one gets requested I review it ASAP.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongol*
> 
> BOTH OF YOU STINK FOR OVERTAKING ME! I WILL HAVE REVENGE!
> 
> lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I request my 100mil as well? Almost there, and judging from how things usually go, I'll be well past it by the time you give me the badge .


Going to blow on right by you in 2 to 3 weeks time







We will hit 100mil around the same time


----------



## Mongol

Ppfftt!

Lol

I need this 2P rig up and running already.


----------



## Simmons572

Just put in for my 10 mil!

I think stanford's site is blocked here at work, so I can't post the certificate


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Just put in for my 10 mil!
> 
> I think stanford's site is blocked here at work, so I can't post the certificate


I believe you







Congratz Simmons


----------



## Simmons572

Thanks lan







And I look forward to these folding fights in the next couple months.

Ninja EDIT:


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Just out of curiosity, how long does the badge usually take to update?


----------



## dman811

I review it and it gets updated when ENTERPRISE gets around to it, normally about 2 weeks.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

ok cool, thanks


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I review it and it gets updated when ENTERPRISE gets around to it, normally about 2 weeks.


Well someone should tell Enterprise to hurry-up. This is a major e-peen situation here.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Going to blow on right by you in 2 to 3 weeks time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will hit 100mil around the same time


What are you folding on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongol*
> 
> BOTH OF YOU STINK FOR OVERTAKING ME! I WILL HAVE REVENGE!
> 
> lol...


Psh. Talk to me when you have some more firepower.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Well someone should tell Enterprise to hurry-up. This is a major e-peen situation here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you folding on?
> Psh. Talk to me when you have some more firepower.


Just a 980 at the moment but will have my 780Ti back folding in a few days


----------



## hertz9753

I got a slice of cherry pie and my first 1 million point day on DC-Stats today. Since you can't see me I'm doing the Snoopy dance right now.


----------



## JayKthnx

Good work hertz!


----------



## hertz9753

That was pretty cool, but I was looking for possible badges and I found some.









@msgclb I still know what time to get the DC Stats.


----------



## msgclb

Holy Batman, who the masked crusader?


----------



## DarthBaggins

hoping to hit my 15mil by the end of this week


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> I got a slice of cherry pie and my first 1 million point day on DC-Stats today. Since you can't see me I'm doing the Snoopy dance right now.


Congratz Hertz, very impressive for a GPU folder







Although, it is getting much easier with these now 900 series GPU's


----------



## DarthBaggins

Took you long enough @hertz


----------



## hertz9753

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=milestones&proj=fah&team=37726 I don't enter DC Stats there but that is what I was looking at.

Lol, to mention me you need the 9753.


----------



## Mongol

I'm at 100mil but the certificate comes up 0.









Other proof:


----------



## dman811

Stanford is having issues right now.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongol*
> 
> I'm at 100mil but the certificate comes up 0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other proof:


Noooooooooo - you beat me to 100mil.
Congratz Mongol


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Stanford is having issues right now.


Stanford is always having issues... may it should see a councillor









Congratz Mongol! Nicely done.


----------



## fragamemnon

Requesting a shyly 15M update.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Requesting a shyly 15M update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is there a 15m badge? It's been so long since I passed that number that I can't remember any more...either that, or I just don't pay enough attention!


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Requesting a shyly 15M update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats! I hope to hit that number before the end of the month


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Requesting a shyly 15M update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a 15m badge? It's been so long since I passed that number that I can't remember any more...either that, or I just don't pay enough attention!
Click to expand...

Well I actually wondered the same for a while, but I decided to trust my gut that I've most likely seen it somewhere.








Still, I wouldn't bet anything I care for on that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Requesting a shyly 15M update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I hope to hit that number before the end of the month
Click to expand...









Go for it!


----------



## dman811

Yes, there is a 15M badge, but I can't review it if there is no request for it through the Google Doc in the OP.


----------



## fragamemnon

Oh yeah








I kind of forgot.


----------



## dman811

And it's reviewed now.


----------



## Mongol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Stanford is having issues right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Stanford is always having issues... may it should see a councillor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz Mongol! Nicely done.
Click to expand...

Ty sethy and lan.









New...firepower...being prepped.









HEY, LOOKY WHAT FINALLY FIXED:


----------



## dman811

My new firepower is in too! Well this one is still 1156, so not exactly new. 3570K isn't here yet, but it'll get here soon.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

One of these days I'll get to 15mil *shifty eyes* Wouldn't even take a week if I did it now... Hmmm...


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> One of these days I'll get to 15mil *shifty eyes* Wouldn't even take a week if I did it now... Hmmm...


Sounds to me like... _it's time_. The Brass Bottom Boys await.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Sounds to me like... _it's time_. The Brass Bottom Boys await.


Well, since dman gave the go-ahead... Just waiting to be officially re-added to the site ^_^


----------



## LarsL




----------



## JayKthnx

show off


----------



## hertz9753

@LarsL Congrats!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Only a few more days and I'll finally be able to put in for the 15mil, yay ^_^


----------



## scubadiver59

@LarsL congrats as well!!!


----------



## Sethy666

@LarsL

Look at you with all dem points!

Congratz!


----------



## LarsL

Thanks Guys


----------



## PR-Imagery

Thurty million


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Thurty million
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WooHoo!!!


----------



## LarsL

@PR-Imagery


----------



## Danbeme32

25 mil..woohoo..


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats PR and Dan!


----------



## Zen00

I'm at 300k points so far, by next week I'll be applying for my first 1 million point card.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Finally putting in for 15 million! ^_^


----------



## Simmons572

Congrats wulfe! Looks like I will be there in a couple days as well


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Dan and Wolfe


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Congrats wulfe! Looks like I will be there in a couple days as well


Yup, and EOC says you'll also FINALLY be off my radar in about 4 days







Just hurry up and pass me! *laughs*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats Dan and Wolfe


As a gentle note, it's Wulfe. My name doesn't include any of the letter "o" ^_^


----------



## PR-Imagery

^I remember when he was on my radar, but then I want into maximum hyper overdrive. Should be back for my 40mil in about 2 weeks or less.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

If I had watercooling I could probably hold him off for longer. Eh, oh well, such is life - in four to six months JägerWulfe will hopefully be pushing 3x the PPD it is currently, and then work on Wulfenbane Reborn will happen shortly after that, bringing about even more PPD (and points on HWBot) to the table ^_^


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yup, and EOC says you'll also FINALLY be off my radar in about 4 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hurry up and pass me! *laughs*


That soon, eh?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If I had watercooling I could probably hold him off for longer. Eh, oh well, such is life - in four to six months JägerWulfe will hopefully be pushing 3x the PPD it is currently, and then work on Wulfenbane Reborn will happen shortly after that, bringing about even more PPD (and points on HWBot) to the table ^_^


The funny thing is, my TC card (7970) is running at a steady 59 C on air, and I know if the voltage wasn't locked, I could push it much harder... I have been told I could flash the bios on this card and push it to the max, but I haven't been able to find any guides on how to flash my specific card. Maybe if I figure it out, I will have to look into putting it on water.


----------



## JKuhn

I'm just curious, when can we expect the badges to be updated?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Once a week or never, nobody really knows when the magical editor dudes will get around it.


----------



## dman811

Magical editor dudes are 100% up to date on it, I review the spreadsheet at least 3 times per day. I requested for badges to be applied.


----------



## JKuhn

Thanks. I sent in the request a while ago (not sure when), and it says "reviewed". So I just have to wait a bit for the badge to be applied?


----------



## dman811

Pretty much.


----------



## Simmons572

Looks like I'm putting in for 15 mil already


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Looks like I'm putting in for 15 mil already


Congrats


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats


Thanks Lars


----------



## shelter

Just put in for my 75 million badge











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> We still don't have the data we need to implement 2013 FAT badges, so we might have to wing it.


Also, any word on this? It's almost 2015 and I'm still waiting for my 2013 foldathon badge.


----------



## dman811

I believe there is a list somewhere, but I had thought we took care of everyone that was still missing theirs. @BWG


----------



## DarthBaggins

Boom! and can't wait to hopefully get my FaT Participant badge soon as well (well once 2014 season is over)


----------



## Sethy666

Congratz Mr Baggins. I hope you get your 2014 Folder badge too, you have earned it!


----------



## dman811

@fatty35 you don't need to submit more than one request, I have reviewed it and it will be applied on the next round.


----------



## JayKthnx

the badges take a bit of time to get updated on your sig bar. you get used to the wait.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm used to it, just means B the time I get it means it should be time to file for another


----------



## Maintenance Bot

My millionaire badge says 75 million, it should say 7 million


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well looks like you have some catching up to do, lol

Awesome, that was a quick on the badge


----------



## dman811

Actually it should say 6 million, since you just submitted for 7.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well looks like you have some catching up to do, lol
> 
> Awesome, that was a quick on the badge


Lol it was.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Actually it should say 6 million, since you just submitted for 7.


Jesus my bad, I got excited, too much turkey can make a bot abnormal.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well looks like you have some catching up to do, lol
> 
> Awesome, that was a quick on the badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol it was.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Actually it should say 6 million, since you just submitted for 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus my bad, I got excited, too much turkey can make a bot abnormal.
Click to expand...

My dad hates turkey so we had beef.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Brisket?


----------



## dman811

Yup.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

You silly Americans and being late with Thanksgiving... Oh wait, it's another excuse for us to do a SECOND ROUND! *laughs*

...I just realized... That if I did that... Turkey once a month for three months..... Hmmm, technically not bad.


----------



## Sethy666

Happy Thanksgiving to my North American brethren


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> My dad hates turkey so we had beef.


I would take beef over yard bird anyday.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I could've gone for some nice juicy steaks, but we had a baked turkey and ham along w/ all the goodies


----------



## dman811

Oh we had all the goodies (except apple pie, my mom replaced that with chocolate cake) plus the beef.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah I could've gone for some nice juicy steaks, but we had a baked turkey and ham along w/ all the goodies


Last year we fryed a turkey in peanut oil, very unhealthey but well worth it.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Oh we had all the goodies (except apple pie, my mom replaced that with chocolate cake) plus the beef.


I want to relive yesterday now after reading that.


----------



## DarthBaggins

yeah Fried is definitely the way to go, soo tasty









Yeah we had Apple, Pecan , & Chocolate pound cake. . (homemade as well)


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Oh we had all the goodies (except apple pie, my mom replaced that with chocolate cake) plus the beef.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to relive yesterday now after reading that.
Click to expand...

If it means me going back in time, I'd rather not get up at 1pm yesterday and work a 3am-noon shift on Black Friday without any sleep.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Ouch.


----------



## dman811

Ya, that was a bad idea. The real rush didn't start until around 9 and I was on my 2nd cup of straight black coffee mixed with Monster at that point.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Should switch to DeathWish Coffee


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Oh we had all the goodies (except apple pie, my mom replaced that with chocolate cake) plus the beef.


Thanks for reminding me I had a deep dish apple pie sitting ready to go! ...Gotta love sales.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Should switch to DeathWish Coffee


If only it wasn't so darned expensive!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Should be back for my 40mil in about 2 weeks or less.


Damn, gonna be ~2.5mil short


----------



## DarthBaggins

Should be a jump in numbers in another week, which reminds me I need to get the others up and running for FFW


----------



## Zen00

Just hit my first million, huzzah!

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Zen00&pts=1034008


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Just hit my first million, huzzah!
> 
> http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Zen00&pts=1034008


Congrats!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Just hit my first million, huzzah!
> 
> http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Zen00&pts=1034008


Congratz! And may you have many more!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> Just hit my first million, huzzah!
> 
> http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Zen00&pts=1034008


Gratz!!


----------



## lanofsong

200 million for Hertz!!! A big congrats!


----------



## scubadiver59

Congratz Hertz on that milestone!!!


----------



## Simmons572

Congrats Hertz!

- - -



Oh man, this one kinda creeped up on me


----------



## msgclb

Congratulations hertz!



That's a cool 200M!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Congrats Hertz!
> 
> - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, this one kinda creeped up on me


Nice Simmons -


----------



## Danbeme32

Finally hit the 30 mil..


And congrats hertz on the 200 mil...


----------



## dman811

Congrats guys! Requests that have been submitted have been reviewed.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Congrats guys! Requests that have been submitted have been reviewed.


Better hurry it up, or I'll have my 2 million point badge before you even get to my 1 million!


----------



## dman811

That just means that I'll put "Superceeded" in your 1M submission and Reviewed in your 2M.


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That just means that I'll put "Superceeded" in your 1M submission and Reviewed in your 2M.


Can I get Derp in mine?


----------



## dman811

Nope.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I think I might wait till I hit the 10M mark, at the rate I'm folding, and will soon fold at, the 1M markers are too close together...

Curious, anyone on here fold with two CPUs and three GPUS (one system - not multiple)? If so what is your average PPD?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Those who fold w/ multiple CPU's in on rig tend to be running the Big Adv projects (which end soon) and have the high possibility of nearly 1 mil a day which is all dependent of the setup.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> I think I might wait till I hit the 10M mark, at the rate I'm folding, and will soon fold at, the 1M markers are too close together...
> 
> *Curious, anyone on here fold with two CPUs and three GPUS (one system - not multiple)? If so what is your average PPD?*


You might want to look at the thread(s) for the EVGA folders...those that fold on the SR-2 and SRX motherboards and ask what they're folding at.

There are very few here that fold on 4Ps, since we all fold on Linux, and you need to assign threads to the GPUs, and I don't know if that's possible in Linux.

Choofoojoo might know.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Also @blademaster would know as well


----------



## Chooofoojoo

My SR2 dual x5690 system (oh it was short lived...) with 3x 680s put up like 300k ppd combined _not on bigadv_, and with awful ram, no OC or anything fun.

Ended up selling it to a co-worker as a workstation platform and I'm back on my 3930k setup in Box.

4ps are awesome, but i would suggest no one build one with current climate of folding. Buy stacks on stacks of gtx 970s. fold them, sell them, buy stacks on stacks of big-maxwell cards. Win.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I just want the 970/980's due to their low power consumption


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Also @blademaster would know as well


You aren't very good at this @ system are you? @TheBlademaster01


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol nope I forgot the "The" at the beginning so it didn't pop the correct name up for me to select.


----------



## dman811

And you forget 9753 on @hertz9753's name all the time.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Didn't realize people were getting 1M/day on the BigAdv projects, I read about them once but couldn't find them again. Right now what I'm doing is building a smallish home server with possible gaming capabilities but since I don't like turning my computer off I fold... it's a X10DAX board with 2630 v3 (8-core HT) and 3x 980s (not fully built yet). Well even if they are doing away with those projects I'm going to take what Chooofoojoo said and possibly fold around 300k - more than what I make now on my 3930K and 780.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Didn't realize people were getting 1M/day on the BigAdv projects, I read about them once but couldn't find them again. Right now what I'm doing is building a smallish home server with possible gaming capabilities but since I don't like turning my computer off I fold... it's a X10DAX board with 2630 v3 (8-core HT) and 3x 980s (not fully built yet). Well even if they are doing away with those projects I'm going to take what Chooofoojoo said and possibly fold around 300k - more than what I make now on my 3930K and 780.


3x980 approx 1.2mil PPD + 3930K and 780 = Darn close to 1.5mill PPD. Nice


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> 3x980 approx 1.2mil PPD + 3930K and 780 = Darn close to 1.5mill PPD. Nice


Thanks, well if that's the case I have one other computer that may see some folding too only because I'm having a hard time selling it. The 3x 980 will fold 24/7 or until I decide to turn off the computer for the day, the 3930k and 780 will only be shut off if I'm trying to conserve energy or I'm gaming, and the other guy an AMD FX-8320 and Radeon 7870 might fold as well (havn't decided). Figure I'd put my non-selling computer to work as well... only reason I fold is to help the cause (main reason) and of course I don't like my machines being off... I'm in that old habit of spinning HDDs and life spans.


----------



## PR-Imagery

40 million


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 40 million


GRATS!!!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 40 million


Way to go


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats PR!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 40 million


Whooo!!







Nice Work.


----------



## LarsL

Congrats @hertz9753


----------



## Darkness Sakura




----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*


Grats!!


----------



## scubadiver59

Come to think of it, I think I cracked the 300m barrier the other day...

Totally forgot about it!!!











And come to think of it, why am I sporting 100m and 250m? Seems redundant...just the 300m would be sufficient!!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Come to think of it, I think I cracked the 300m barrier the other day...
> 
> Totally forgot about it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And come to think of it, why am I sporting 100m and 250m? Seems redundant...just the 300m would be sufficient!!


Congrats to you







I will say this in another 3 weeks or so when you earn your next badge - 400 million.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congrats to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this in another 3 weeks or so when you earn your next badge - 400 million.


I will come down for a day or so with four of my machines when I configure my Spotswood beast, *Skeletor*!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Come to think of it, I think I cracked the 300m barrier the other day...
> 
> Totally forgot about it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And come to think of it, why am I sporting 100m and 250m? Seems redundant...just the 300m would be sufficient!!


Nicely done!


----------



## bfromcolo

Hit 6M with the FFW going on.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> 
> 
> Hit 6M with the FFW going on.


Gratz!!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Come to think of it, I think I cracked the 300m barrier the other day...
> 
> Totally forgot about it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And come to think of it, why am I sporting 100m and 250m? Seems redundant...just the 300m would be sufficient!!


WOW! Congrats!


----------



## Zen00

Noticed mine is visible now, thanks much!


----------



## Sethy666

Thanks dman, much appreciated. CU again at 30m


----------



## dman811

I'm not the one applying them, that would be ENTERPRISE, I just review them and let him know they are ready.


----------



## lanofsong

@Sethy666 Wow, that is a lot of badges you have. We need a new badge called the "A lot of Badges" badge







.


----------



## Duality92

5 million!









http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Duality92&pts=5049617


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> 5 million!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Duality92&pts=5049617


Great work, Duality92. Keep it up


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Great work, Duality92. Keep it up


thanks


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm not the one applying them, that would be ENTERPRISE, I just review them and let him know they are ready.


Oh, okay... Thanks Enterprise!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> @Sethy666 Wow, that is a lot of badges you have. We need a new badge called the "A lot of Badges" badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Now, thats not a bad idea...

Im pretty sure though that would send the admins totally off the edge


----------



## tictoc

Passed 20 million during the FFW.


----------



## muels7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Passed 20 million during the FFW.


Congrats!! I hit 30mil myself. Keep on folding


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Passed 20 million during the FFW.


Grats!!!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Passed 20 million during the FFW.


Congrats Tictock


----------



## Gavush

I've been out of town since Monday and left my rig folding since I didn't want to stop early during the ffw and I wanted to catch my coworkers 3.5m points. I assume everything is fine so long as it keeps putting down numbers. I surpassed 3m and filled out the form for the badge - is there anything else I need to do? I've only got my iphone all week and the mobil version doesn't show badges, etc.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muels7*
> 
> Congrats!! I hit 30mil myself. Keep on folding


Congrats on the 30mil Muels7


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I've been out of town since Monday and left my rig folding since I didn't want to stop early during the ffw and I wanted to catch my coworkers 3.5m points. I assume everything is fine so long as it keeps putting down numbers. I surpassed 3m and filled out the form for the badge - is there anything else I need to do? I've only got my iphone all week and the mobil version doesn't show badges, etc.


Just need to wait


----------



## dman811

Like Duality said, all you need to do is wait.


----------



## DarthBaggins

yup just patiently await your badge(s) lol


----------



## dman811

Lately it hasn't been much of a wait at all. No more than a week realistically.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Lately it hasn't been much of a wait at all. No more than a week realistically.


Are we going to do badges for the FFW?


----------



## dman811

Good question. @BWG might have an answer for that, cause I unfortunately don't.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

So while I'm waiting to finish my 2P build I've decided to use my 980 to do some folding, the EVGA -2981 seems to fold fairly well compared to my 780; get about 150k on the 780 and 240k on the 980. Soon, I plan to upgrade to 4 980 (EVGA -2983) so I can fold and do an occasional Bitcoin mine since apparently they can keep up with the ASIC chips and maintain relatively low power consumption... my other computer (2P board) will be running 3x 980 also (EVGA 2981).


----------



## 47 Knucklehead




----------



## lanofsong

You 980 could be getting 350K PPD in Windows or so if your core speed is in the 1500+Mhz region


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*


Congrats and a new badge for you (i think)


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*


Nice to see you back posting here. Enjoy your new 75 mil badge.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> You 980 could be getting 350K PPD in Windows or so if your core speed is in the 1500+Mhz region


I'm only at 1328MHz or so (stock boost, esentially) and P9201's are giving me 326k PPD... ^_^ Love these cards!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm only at 1328MHz or so (stock boost, esentially) and P9201's are giving me 326k PPD... ^_^ Love these cards!


Mine is clocked at 1252MHz, lowest clock of the 980s sold by EVGA, I guess if I were to over clock it I'd be alright but I'm still building my water cooling setup and this specific 980 will be teamed up with 2 others but not overclocked due to wanting to keep stability in the system. My 4-way SLI 980s may be over clocked...


----------



## dman811

Stability on those cards is easy into the 1400+, near 1500MHz range.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Stability on those cards is easy into the 1400+, near 1500MHz range.


Out of curiosity is that on air cooled setups or watercooled setups?


----------



## dman811

Air.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Did a clean overclock of 205MHz, running at 1470MHz... so far I'm at 247k but stedily climbing (1 min 45 sec TPF). My temps aren't too bad for the stock ACX cooler, 63*C @ 60% fan operation.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Stability on those cards is easy into the 1400+, near 1500MHz range.


Oh, I wouldn't doubt it. I'd just rather be near the computer when I'm dabbling with the overclocks due to wanting to be able to potentially resolve any issues with said overclock before it becomes a bad unit.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Yeeha, about to crack 5MIL







woohoo. And team rank isn't looking too shabby now... can't wait to get under the 500 marker.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Yeeha, about to crack 5MIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woohoo. And team rank isn't looking too shabby now... can't wait to get under the 500 marker.


Welcome to the club


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup complete another project and you'll be @ 5 mil


----------



## bfromcolo

I assume the Foldathon badge for 14 will happen automagically, or do I need to submit something?

Thanks


----------



## msgclb

Congratulations.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz!!! @BenjaminBenj


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Thanks gang! Time to push to 10 Million! When does the deeper desire to raise the bar ever end!?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks gang! Time to push to 10 Million! When does the deeper desire to raise the bar ever end!?


What?









@bfromcolo You need to fill out the form in the op. 10 million is the last one you can get.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks gang! Time to push to 10 Million! When does the deeper desire to raise the bar ever end!?
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @bfromcolo You need to fill out the form in the op. 10 million is the last one you can get.
Click to expand...

2014 badge, not 14 million. I asked BWG.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks gang! Time to push to 10 Million! When does the deeper desire to raise the bar ever end!?
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @bfromcolo You need to fill out the form in the op. 10 million is the last one you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2014 badge, not 14 million. I asked BWG.
Click to expand...

I misread that post..


----------



## fragamemnon

Does this mean that I could get my badge as well if I haven't folded through all 12 events this year?








If 12/12 is not a requirement, then I could also probably apply for a 2013 badge too.









Edit: 2,000 posts!
P.S. If I had waited for two more days, this post could've been my 25Mil badge application!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Does this mean that I could get my badge as well if I haven't folded through all 12 events this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If 12/12 is not a requirement, then I could also probably apply for a 2013 badge too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 2,000 posts!
> P.S. If I had waited for two more days, this post could've been my 25Mil badge application!


11 Foldathons or 10 Foldathons + FFW qualifies you for the 2014 badge.


----------



## DarthBaggins

looks like I'll be getting a FaT badge


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 11 Foldathons or 10 Foldathons + FFW qualifies you for the 2014 badge.


Sweeeeeeet!!!!!! Excellent news since I missed jan/feb but was in the ffw.


----------



## Ryahn

Finally 2 million


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> Finally 2 million


Congrats!

Curious, where is your avatar from?

Edit - NVM guess I am not up on my Navy Seals info, USAF vet here from a long time ago, Google'd it.


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Curious, where is your avatar from?


Its a custom patch I found. Its similar to a friend of mine but just modified the wording around it.


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> Its a custom patch I found. Its similar to a friend of mine but just modified the wording around it.


For a bit of a holiday present, check your PM


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> Its a custom patch I found. Its similar to a friend of mine but just modified the wording around it.
> 
> 
> 
> For a bit of a holiday present, check your PM
Click to expand...

Are you talking to yourself here or am I too tired and missing something? I might very well be too tired after a 14 hour shift.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Curious, where is your avatar from?
> 
> Edit - NVM guess I am not up on my Navy Seals info, USAF vet here from a long time ago, Google'd it.


aircraft maintainer here. what was your afsc?


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Curious, where is your avatar from?
> 
> Edit - NVM guess I am not up on my Navy Seals info, USAF vet here from a long time ago, Google'd it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> aircraft maintainer here. what was your afsc?


I'm curious as well now.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> aircraft maintainer here. what was your afsc?


We called it tech control, as I recall it was officially Telecommunications Systems Control Specialist 30750. But that was the tail end of the Vietnam era, this old job description was replaced long ago.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Whooo, another day or two and I'll hit 20 mil!


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> We called it tech control, as I recall it was officially Telecommunications Systems Control Specialist 30750. But that was the tail end of the Vietnam era, this old job description was replaced long ago.


the old comm squadron has come a long way since your era brother. for a while, almost all the comm jobs got lumped up into a 3Dxxx umbrella for cyberspace command. seems like someone way up didn't like how things were running with that organisation, so ground radar systems and airfield systems have splintered back off into 1C8Xx about a month ago. regardless of all of this, I thank you for your selfless service.

I should be able to pick up the 125m badge in about a month. just in time to move.


----------



## dman811

Move? Where to?


----------



## JayKthnx

different part of the country. down south. going to be talking to greg soon about finding a temp while I'm busy.


----------



## dman811

I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## JayKthnx




----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Lately it hasn't been much of a wait at all. No more than a week realistically.










It's been a month for me and no badge yet?


----------



## dman811

11/22/2014 9:14:32 sheltershelter_ocnFolding Millionaire75 MillionN/A  

APPROVED



That's what I'm seeing right now. Nothing gets switched to approved unless ENTERPRISE applies badges... He might have missed yours, not sure. Please reapply for your 75M and I will try to make sure it gets applied in the next round.


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That's what I'm seeing right now. Nothing gets switched to approved unless ENTERPRISE applies badges... He might have missed yours, not sure. Please reapply for your 75M and I will try to make sure it gets applied in the next round.


Ok done. Thanks dman.


----------



## dman811

Reviewed and added a note in saying "Badge didn't get applied previously". I went back and found your request, so I know that is correct.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Soooooo close to 20million!! But I'll have to wait until the morning to apply is how it looks. Oh well ^-^


----------



## JKuhn

I just put in my request for 3 Million.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Request for 20mil submitted!


----------



## fragamemnon




----------



## dman811

Both reviewed!


----------



## fragamemnon

Spoiler: dman811's secret costume







Awesome, thanks.


----------



## dman811

I'd prefer this one, but I can accept that too I guess.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I'd go for Heath Joker over Flash


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Reviewed and added a note in saying "Badge didn't get applied previously". I went back and found your request, so I know that is correct.


Hmm I wonder if this is also why I never received my 2013 foldathon badge.


----------



## DarthBaggins

So I guess after this FaT I should receive my FaT Participant badge?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Reviewed and added a note in saying "Badge didn't get applied previously". I went back and found your request, so I know that is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I wonder if this is also why I never received my 2013 foldathon badge.
Click to expand...

I added that into the note, so when the next round of badges gets applied, you should have your 2013 badge, if not, send me a PM and I will see what we can make work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> So I guess after this FaT I should receive my FaT Participant badge?


FaT participant badges take a while longer to process than regular millionaire badges, mostly because we have to figure out how many events each person folded for, then we have to cross check it against people who claim they folded the amount needed, but were incorrect. Over all, this year should be easier than last year apparently was with a new system we've got that will find us most of the information we need.


----------



## Sethy666

Hmmm, not sure I'll qualify for a 2014 FaT bagde this year


----------



## error-id10t

Isn't FAT badge easy to calculate.. just check the users profile at extremeoverclocking and that'll show if they did 10 months minimum?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Hmmm, not sure I'll qualify for a 2014 FaT bagde this year


I'm pretty sure you will.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Isn't FAT badge easy to calculate.. just check the users profile at extremeoverclocking and that'll show if they did 10 months minimum?


http://www.overclock.net/t/367058/aussie-ocn-hot-tub/0_20 I have been known to post on that thread. Who has summer in December?


----------



## Darkness Sakura

So to get FAT all you have to do is 10 months folding? Well I won't get that this year but I should be able to get it next year... just started folding in October.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> So to get FAT all you have to do is 10 months folding? Well I won't get that this year but I should be able to get it next year... just started folding in October.


Actually you have to take part in 10 foldathons.


----------



## dman811

JKuhn is correct, a user must participate in 10 months of foldathons + FFW or 11 months of foldathons.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> JKuhn is correct, a user must participate in 10 months of foldathons + FFW or 11 months of foldathons.


I basically looked at previous posts and added common sense. Thanks for giving the exact requirements.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> JKuhn is correct, a user must participate in 10 months of foldathons + FFW or 11 months of foldathons.


And if you do all 12 Foldathons plus the FFW do you get a giant blinking zircon encrusted badge?


----------



## dman811

Lol, I wish.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Lol, I wish.


Why not?


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Well then, I'll be seeing you all at the next series of foldathons...

Although I might add, it's a good thing I'm near the 10M spaced area, I'm starting to average 400K PPD, can't wait to get my other 980s ordered.


----------



## valvehead

Time for a new badge.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Time for a new badge.


Congrats







on the 150mil and top 25 on the team.


----------



## dman811

Congrats valve!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All Badges have now been assigned. Any entries made now will be assigned after the new year. Thanks guys for all your contributions. You ALL ROCK !


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> All Badges have now been assigned. Any entries made now will be assigned after the new year. Thanks guys for all your contributions. You ALL ROCK !


Thanks Enterprise! Wishing everyone a fab Christmas and a safe and happy New Year.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> All Badges have now been assigned. Any entries made now will be assigned after the new year. Thanks guys for all your contributions. You ALL ROCK !










We should have the list for Foldathon badges compiled about 3 weeks into the new year, maybe less.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Great Stuff









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> All Badges have now been assigned. Any entries made now will be assigned after the new year. Thanks guys for all your contributions. You ALL ROCK !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should have the list for Foldathon badges compiled about 3 weeks into the new year, maybe less.
Click to expand...


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Good way to end the year.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Congrats


----------



## Mitche01

Just requested 40 mil.


----------



## Widde

First mil


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> First mil


Welcome to the Millionaire club!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congratulations guys!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Should hit 20mil in 10 days+/-


----------



## WhiteWulfe

And I'm steadily moving towards 25mil yaaay


----------



## Mitche01

Well done everyone.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should have the list for Foldathon badges compiled about 3 weeks into the new year, maybe less.


Stunning, good stuff


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Months and issues later than I planned, but I may be back soon... hopefully 

Working on a deal to acquire some R9 295x2s, if it comes to fruition, chances are at least one will be put to folding part time since y'know... they don't sound like leaf blowers like certain other cards I got rid of... lol


----------



## dman811

It's good to have you back! Feel free to keep using the Dropbox info I gave you for HFM.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It's good to have you back! Feel free to keep using the Dropbox info I gave you for HFM.


I think I uninstalled it cuz it kept trying to reenable itself after I'd turned it off since I wasn't folding anymore... I'll get the details from ya again if/when I need it.

Right now I'm looking at either reacquiring some more 290s (I sold all the cards I had except the 290 I'm still using, which is a stock blower, and one 280X that I put in my dad's new system), or if I can manage this deal, I'll have the 295s to play with... With the 390X looming over the horizon & looking like a beast from leaked info so far, I'm very tempted to just wait, but GTA V & replaying games that love Crossfire beckon...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Months and issues later than I planned, but I may be back soon... hopefully
> 
> Working on a deal to acquire some R9 295x2s, if it comes to fruition, chances are at least one will be put to folding part time since y'know... they don't sound like leaf blowers like certain other cards I got rid of... lol


We missed you! ...And I think I passed you too







Glad to see you back!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> We missed you! ...And I think I passed you too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see you back!


lol, hopefully I'll be back folding sooner rather than later... gonna try to hash out that deal for the 295x2s tomorrow and if it don't work out, I'll get the 290s on the way. I am really curious to see how the 295s handle folding temps wise, but I may never find out at this rate, the price on those 290s is pretty sick, & being from a reputable seller here on OCN, I trust they're in working order more than I'd trust someone on eBay by a long shot.


----------



## Zen00

I'm at 3.3 million points now, I'll ask for a new badge one of these days.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> I'm at 3.3 million points now, I'll ask for a new badge one of these days.


You do qualify for 2mil and 3mil badges ^_^

...Another day and a half or so and I can put in for my 25mil, yay!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Submitted for 25mil.

Also, even though it was earlier this week.... 1k work units, w00t.


----------



## dman811

Reviewed.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Reviewed.


My my, you're a quick and efficient one! ^_^ I would have included a pic of the certificate from stanford, but once again the blasted thing gives me 0 points. Silly website. I just hope I can do another 400k day today, but at the same time, well.... I've this insane urge to bench. or maybe FINALLY check my WoW garrisons again as it's been a few days, and I'm letting that subscription lapse (other games are just a lot more fun)...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> My my, you're a quick and efficient one! ^_^ I would have included a pic of the certificate from stanford, but once again the blasted thing gives me 0 points. Silly website. I just hope I can do another 400k day today, but at the same time, well.... I've this insane urge to bench. or maybe FINALLY check my WoW garrisons again as it's been a few days, and I'm letting that subscription lapse (other games are just a lot more fun)...


Your postbit tells me all I need to know.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Your postbit tells me all I need to know.


True enough. Guess for me I just find it odd that, well, that website doesn't give me the certificates if I ask for them!

....Like I pay attention to them that much these days. I used to, ten years ago, but...


----------



## hertz9753

I had to use your passkey.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I had to use your passkey.


Yaaaaay, many thanks Hertz! +1 virtual cookiedough rep!

....Now I'm really craving cookies.


----------



## dman811

I was thinking brownies.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I was thinking brownies.


.... .....I was going to be doing a supply run anyways... Yup, in -30C weather, eep... Brownies sound REALLY awesome right about now...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> .... .....I was going to be doing a supply run anyways... Yup, in -30C weather, eep... Brownies sound REALLY awesome right about now...


Congrats


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Can I hash 10 million badge? Lol


----------



## Simmons572

Submitting for 30 mil


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Can I hash 10 million badge? Lol


Request it using the form in the OP and I will review it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Submitting for 30 mil


Reviewed.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Submitting for 30 mil


Congratz Simmons -


----------



## dman811

I should be able to submit for my 40M badge in 4 days myself.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Request it using the form in the OP and I will review it.
> 
> Reviewed.


There's a form now? Okie :-D Will do.

Edit: Donezo


----------



## dman811

We've had it since like... the beginning of January last year...


----------



## M4ng03z

Submitted for 10 Million.
Had no idea we did incremental badges. Last I checked it was 1, 5, 10, but that was LONG ago lol


----------



## dman811

Reviewed. I like the quote in your sig.


----------



## Widde

Sent for 3m ^^


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Reviewed. I like the quote in your sig.


Wow, that was quick









And thanks! It was a reply to one of my first posts on OCN. It's good advice and makes me chuckle every time I read it.


----------



## Ramstone

Thanks for the badge. You always remember your first million.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> We've had it since like... the beginning of January last year...


So all this time no one told me there was a form? WOOOOOOOOOW no wonder it took me forever to get my 6M badge! Jeeeeeeeeeeeez lol

Sidenote: they have arrived, testing card 1 now:



Upside down picture ftw


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ooooh, more pics more pics!


----------



## dman811

It went through @DNMock


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ooooh, more pics more pics!


Sadly when I get in to the nitty gritty of mounting stuff I tend to forget to take pictures much. I already unmounted one of them after running QuadFire for a bit, at my resolution and with the games I play it's unfortunately not needed and I can't justify the power draw & stress it puts on my system when it doesn't really give proper rewards. Debating whether I'm going to resell the second card or keep it around for a bit & possibly fold with it.

It had a kink in the tubing from whenever the guy put it back in the box (the one he took out, the other one it was obvious hadn't been taken out at all), but it straightened itself out pretty quickly, but not completely. Works fine & temps are the same as the other card, so I don't think it effects performance, but it does make me very weary of reboxing it & having to worry about it showing up to someone else like that & them having a cow... SO that's probably the card I will keep if I end up reselling one... and that was mounted as the bottom card so that means I'll have to swap cards tomorrow, not doing it today because my back is killing me from what I've already done & all the crouching & bending involved.




I love how quiet & cool the cards run though. The radiator does throw out insane amounts of heat even though I'm only peaking in the 50s C, I can imagine what kind of hot hellfire air it'd be spitting out if I were getting up in to the high 60s like some people have reported. Mounting both radiators on top as exhaust does mean I don't really have to "deal" with any of the heat as much though, it ends up being one with my ceiling. lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Not going to lie, they do look mighty pretty. Bet they'd be even sexier in an EK block ^_^ One of these days I think I'll get at least one....


----------



## maximus7651000

Passed 100 mil @ 9am this morning!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*
> 
> Passed 100 mil @ 9am this morning!


Boom! A cool One Hundred Mil badge heading your way - Congratz!!!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*
> 
> Passed 100 mil @ 9am this morning!


Gratz!


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Boom! A cool One Hundred Mil badge heading your way - Congratz!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Gratz!


Thanks!


----------



## dman811

Reviewed!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*
> 
> Passed 100 mil @ 9am this morning!


Woot Woot! Movin' on up!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Finally made the 15M mile marker, just working toward the 20, but I should be able to do that sometime this Sunday now - folding at roughly 1.1M PPD.


----------



## dman811

I'll be submitting for my own 40M badge when I wake up.


----------



## hertz9753




----------



## Ryahn

Reached my 4 million. It seems to be like every 2-3 weeks I reach a new million.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Applied for my 4 million, too. It wouldn't take me long to get 5mil but not folding at the moment, money a bit tight at the moment so gotta save wherever we can.


----------



## LarsL

Last badge I'll get for a long time.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last badge I'll get for a long time.


Well done, well done.







Getting those big boy numbers.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz @larsl

@Darkness Sakura - at your folding rate, you will have the very same badge in August of this year


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I hope you're right, I got this once in a lifetime itch to build something awesome for my family, well I think I may have over done it - but I won't have to change anything for the next 5-10 years or so but for now I'll use them for a good cause - and a friendly competition.

If you were truly wondering, I should be right up there with Rockhopper (1.1M PPD currently).


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> I hope you're right, I got this once in a lifetime itch to build something awesome for my family, well I think I may have over done it - but I won't have to change anything for the next 5-10 years or so but for now I'll use them for a good cause - and a friendly competition.
> 
> If you were truly wondering, I should be right up there with Rockhopper (1.1M PPD currently).


By the beginning of the FAT, i hope to be close to your numbers.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> I hope you're right, I got this once in a lifetime itch to build something awesome for my family, well I think I may have over done it - but I won't have to change anything for the next 5-10 years or so but for now I'll use them for a good cause - and a friendly competition.
> 
> If you were truly wondering, I should be right up there with Rockhopper (1.1M PPD currently).
> 
> 
> 
> By the beginning of the FAT, i hope to be close to your numbers.
Click to expand...

That sounds like a new 980 might be joining the family.


----------



## lanofsong




----------



## Darkness Sakura

Well then, welcome to the 980 family @lanofsong, you WON'T be disappointed. Not to mention these don't use a whole lot of power and keep fairly cool temps.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Well then, welcome to the 980 family @lanofsong, you WON'T be disappointed. Not to mention these don't use a whole lot of power and keep fairly cool temps.


Oh he already knows, he's got one as is right now. Top spot in GPU-E too.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Well then, welcome to the 980 family @lanofsong, you WON'T be disappointed. Not to mention these don't use a whole lot of power and keep fairly cool temps.


Yup, I figure mine folding at 1561 Mhz, is pulling around 110w to 120w (220w system draw as per killawatt meter).
I used to have 2 660ti folding and the system draw was about 440w using same killawatt meter.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Is that 1561 MHz under water or air cooling?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Is that 1561 MHz under water or air cooling?


Air, but it is the only GPU in the case.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Ah I see, it wouldn't be throwing a bunch of hot air around. I know one of my 980s will fluctuate a bit due to getting warm a bit but that's because the other two are stacked right next to it, hence why I'm going water cooling (once my fittings get here).


----------



## thatsboot3101

Can a guy get help with his first million?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatsboot3101*
> 
> Can a guy get help with his first million?


Submit a request with the form on the first page and I'll review it. Also, if you'd like a Folding Postbit under your username, you can go to your profile and add in your folding name.


----------



## thatsboot3101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Submit a request with the form on the first page and I'll review it. Also, if you'd like a Folding Postbit under your username, you can go to your profile and add in your folding name.


Should be submitted. Thanks!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatsboot3101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Submit a request with the form on the first page and I'll review it. Also, if you'd like a Folding Postbit under your username, you can go to your profile and add in your folding name.
> 
> 
> 
> Should be submitted. Thanks!
Click to expand...

And reviewed.


----------



## Dimensive

Think I hit my million yesterday, and submitted. Felt good, felt real good. Now on to 50!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatsboot3101*
> 
> Should be submitted. Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Think I hit my million yesterday, and submitted. Felt good, felt real good. Now on to 50!


Congrats you two on your first million.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Congrats you two on your first million.


Thanks!


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats @LarsL


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'll be submitting for my own 40M badge when I wake up.


Even editors have to wait. Why didn't you post the certificate here?


----------



## dman811

I was too busy to think about it at the time.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Finally hit an average of 575K PPD, almost there...


----------



## JayKthnx

oh wow. I guess I moved up to 34 on the team and I should hit 125m by the end of the week. lol

congratulations to thatsboot3101, Dimensive, dman, LarsL, and anyone else I've missed!


----------



## LarsL

Thanks everyone. Next goal top ten on the team.

Congrats to our 2 newest millionaires


----------



## PimpSkyline

Put in for my 50 Mill badge and also need my 2x Chimp and 2014 Foldathon Badge.


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats @PimpSkyline


----------



## dman811

@axipher, how is compiling that spreadsheet of 2014 badges going? Also which CC years do you need @PimpSkyline


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Congrats @PimpSkyline


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @axipher
> , how is compiling that spreadsheet of 2014 badges going? Also which CC years do you need @PimpSkyline


The last 2 years, 2013 and 2014. I already have one of them, but i forget for which year lol


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last 2 years, 2013 and 2014. I already have one of them, but i forget for which year lol


I thought the 2014 CC was cancelled.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Well, I hit my goal before the end of January. After this month my PPD is gonna plummet. Oh well










Stanford's certificate is still showing 290,000,000 or else I would have posted that...

Edit: Oops. I didn't realize there wasn't a 300 million badge!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last 2 years, 2013 and 2014. I already have one of them, but i forget for which year lol
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the 2014 CC was cancelled.
Click to expand...

It was


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Well, I hit my goal before the end of January. After this month my PPD is gonna plummet. Oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanford's certificate is still showing 290,000,000 or else I would have posted that...
> 
> Edit: Oops. I didn't realize there wasn't a 300 million badge!


Well either way, congrats on 300M.


----------



## dman811

Well if it's any consolation I've got a big event planned to sort of replace the CC set for May or June I hope.


----------



## lanofsong

A big congrats to you @ZDngrfld


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Well if it's any consolation I've got a big event planned to sort of replace the CC set for May or June I hope.


Is beef jerky involved?


----------



## dman811

It probably will be. If not beef jerky, then I'm sure I'll have some games in the prizing. Maybe even a single $60 game. If I do that, then it will be a game of the winners choice and cannot exceed $64.04 after anything tax related. And if I do that, then it will likely be a PC game. Might still have some ability for employee discount at GameStop.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Well, I hit my goal before the end of January. After this month my PPD is gonna plummet. Oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanford's certificate is still showing 290,000,000 or else I would have posted that...
> 
> Edit: Oops. I didn't realize there wasn't a 300 million badge!


Thats fantastic! Congratulations.


----------



## hertz9753

I missed Zac. I owe you a can of Slim Jims.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

How long does it take to get the badge? I requested my 4 million a few days a go, was just wondering what the queue time is


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> How long does it take to get the badge? I requested my 4 million a few days a go, was just wondering what the queue time is


Depends on Enterprise, they are the ones to approve the badge and apply it, if it's been reviewed it may take a week or more depending on how busy they are.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Usually you'll see it within two weeks, although lately they seem to have been a week or less.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I think I'll be putting in for my 20 very soon at the rate my 970's going







Just need [email protected]'s mobo to come back from RMA which was just delivered today to Gigabyte


----------



## hertz9753

My last one only took a couple of days. I would like to think that @ENTERPRISE likes me.


----------



## dman811

Up to date with all requests.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last 2 years, 2013 and 2014. I already have one of them, but i forget for which year lol
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the 2014 CC was cancelled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, duh. lol







Well just the Foldathon and 50 Mill then.


----------



## juano

Submitting for 50 million, as well as Chimp Challenge x3 2011, 2012 and 2013 of which 2013 is the one I didn't have the badge for. Is there anyway to see how many FaTs we've participated in? I think it's right that only hit all of them for 2012 but I'm not sure.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Submitting for 50 million, as well as Chimp Challenge x3 2011, 2012 and 2013 of which 2013 is the one I didn't have the badge for. Is there anyway to see how many FaTs we've participated in? I think it's right that only hit all of them for 2012 but I'm not sure.


Congrats on the 50 million milestone


----------



## dman811

I'm not sure if we still have all the FaT information from pre-2013, but if we do @ENTERPRISE would be the one to ask I think.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

So my GPU failed today... has anyone else run into the problem? I'm going to guess it was a bad work unit because when I removed and added the GPU back it went to folding like normal. It is overclocked but it doesn't exceed 60*C at any time... I've got another that hits 70* constantly but it went okay. I dunno, I'm pretty sure it was a fairly bad work unit...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> So my GPU failed today... has anyone else run into the problem? I'm going to guess it was a bad work unit because when I removed and added the GPU back it went to folding like normal. It is overclocked but it doesn't exceed 60*C at any time... I've got another that hits 70* constantly but it went okay. I dunno, I'm pretty sure it was a fairly bad work unit...


What exactly happened? To check on a failed unit, go to log and sort using the folding slot.
From time to time, I get a failed unit - sometimes it is a bad overclock, sometimes temp related and every so often it is actually a Bad work unit (not your fault).

Glad to see it is up and running again.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm not sure if we still have all the FaT information from pre-2013, but if we do @ENTERPRISE would be the one to ask I think.


The amount of Data I would have to sift through to find that would be immense, so I will say that we do not have that information.


----------



## juano

That's alright, I'll just assume that I only did every FaT in 2012.

Darkness Sakura, a failed work unit is most often caused by an unstable (for folding at least) overclock. You can verify this by going to the log tab of the folding advanced control window and then ticking the "warnings and errors" check box to filer for problems. You'll likely see an UNSTABLE_MACHINE error which is a sign of the unstable overclock.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> What exactly happened? To check on a failed unit, go to log and sort using the folding slot.
> From time to time, I get a failed unit - sometimes it is a bad overclock, sometimes temp related and every so often it is actually a Bad work unit (not your fault).
> 
> Glad to see it is up and running again.


Well the log said nothing about a bad overclock, just a bad check point. Thanks, I too am glad it's up and running again - also reassured that my GPU was still functioning.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> That's alright, I'll just assume that I only did every FaT in 2012.
> 
> Darkness Sakura, a failed work unit is most often caused by an unstable (for folding at least) overclock. You can verify this by going to the log tab of the folding advanced control window and then ticking the "warnings and errors" check box to filer for problems. You'll likely see an UNSTABLE_MACHINE error which is a sign of the unstable overclock.


From what I read through the log the work unit was faulty enough to cause a bad state checkpoint (error received). It had a bunch of previous retries before failing out the GPU, then the GPU itself (I'm guessing) faulted out and reported errors (basically stopped folding).


----------



## DarthBaggins

Sooo close!!


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Well the log said nothing about a bad overclock, just a bad check point. Thanks, I too am glad it's up and running again - also reassured that my GPU was still functioning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read through the log the work unit was faulty enough to cause a bad state checkpoint (error received). It had a bunch of previous retries before failing out the GPU, then the GPU itself (I'm guessing) faulted out and reported errors (basically stopped folding).


Bad state checkpoint errors often indicate borderline instability. It's not enough to outright fail in the short term, but it's very likely that it will cause a unit to fail eventually. Back your clock down in small steps until you no longer get any errors.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Bad state checkpoint errors often indicate borderline instability. It's not enough to outright fail in the short term, but it's very likely that it will cause a unit to fail eventually. Back your clock down in small steps until you no longer get any errors.


Well the thing is it failed on the GPU that was barely overclocked, if at all.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Well the thing is it failed on the GPU that was barely overclocked, if at all.


You may need to sneak your volts up a smidge... see if that helps.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Alright applied for my 20mil


----------



## dman811

Reviewed!


----------



## Ryahn

Now up to 5 million


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> Now up to 5 million


Same here ^^


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> Now up to 5 million


Grats!


----------



## error-id10t

Cracked 20M, badge update please









http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=error%2Did10t


----------



## dman811

I can't even review it unless you submit a request using the form on the first page.


----------



## error-id10t

D'oh, done now, thanks.


----------



## dman811

Up to date and reviewed!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Submitted for mine again - I think mine got missed out last time


----------



## dman811

You submitted for 4 Million? I see one at the bottom of your post.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You submitted for 4 Million? I see one at the bottom of your post.


I hadn't even noticed - not posted much! I was expecting a PM or notification or something! oh wow.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> D'oh, done now, thanks.


Badge hasn't updated..?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Badge hasn't updated..?


DMan811 has reviewed it, but a senior administrator has to actually apply it. Can take a while. Waiting for my 75M as well


----------



## dman811

Trust me, I wish I could just click a button and apply it for you.


----------



## LarsL

They do come I just got my shinny new 250 badge.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Almost close enough to submit my 30M badge...


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Only 70M to go...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> 
> 
> Only 70M to go...


Congratz!!
It looks like I will be congratulating you every week or so on your new folding milestones








Awesome PPD


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz!!
> It looks like I will be congratulating you every week or so on your new folding milestones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome PPD


Thanks! I hope I can maintain this through the year, or at least most of it.


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats @Darkness Sakura









I also think more rigs shoud have bunny in their name.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Bunnies are food!







Or something ^_^


----------



## DarthBaggins

Bunnies Are Tasty


----------



## hertz9753

Some day my dog will catch one those cotton tails that come into the yard. She has to learn how to turn on a dime before that happens. I doesn't help that she cant leave the yard.


----------



## LarsL

Congrats @Darkness Sakura







30 mil so fast. I see your on my radar in 1.3 years you will pass me if I don't get any more 980's.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Some day my dog will catch one those cotton tails that come into the yard. She has to learn how to turn on a dime before that happens. I doesn't help that she cant leave the yard.


One of my dogs (I don't have her anymore) used to be able to catch them, and she'd bring them in for lunch and eat it behind the couch. 3 days later we were always wondering what the horrible smell was.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Congrats @Darkness Sakura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think more rigs shoud have bunny in their name.


Thanks! I think I only named this one "bunny" because it almost wants to look like one. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats @Darkness Sakura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 mil so fast. I see your on my radar in 1.3 years you will pass me if I don't get any more 980's.


Thanks as well!

I might shorten that up a bit, one of my 980s folds on Windows because I don't have space for it on my Linux machine [yet}. Not to mention I finally finished the ordering of parts for my other rig... it contains another 3x 980s. So what I'm hoping for is to get everything built and running before the February FaT - I'm shooting for 2.8M PPD...

1.3 years is a long time, I wonder if I can shorten that.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Some day my dog will catch one those cotton tails that come into the yard. She has to learn how to turn on a dime before that happens. I doesn't help that she cant leave the yard.


My dig Wilson could help with that, basset's are very good at finding bunnies lol


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yay double mobile post


----------



## hertz9753

So your dig is named Wilson and you have basset furniture that can find bunnies?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol,dog - good job auto correct


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All badges are now up to date


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> All badges are now up to date


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> All badges are now up to date


I do not agree sir!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Any ETA on the FaT 2014 badges







?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Any ETA on the FaT 2014 badges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Please speak to one of the Folding Editors about this


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Any ETA on the FaT 2014 badges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Any ETA on the FaT 2014 badges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please speak to one of the Folding Editors about this
Click to expand...

Specifically @axipher


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Any ETA on the FaT 2014 badges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Does that require that you have participated in all 12? or any specific number?


----------



## dman811

10 Foldathons+FFW or 11 Foldathons


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 10 Foldathons+FFW or 11 Foldathons


Soooo can't wait to get a new badge thingy! Whoooo


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Soooo can't wait to get a new badge thingy! Whoooo


Me as well, looking forward to getting a FaT badge.


----------



## Simmons572




----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*


Wow, congratulations!


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Wow, congratulations!


Thanks


----------



## dman811

Reviewed!


----------



## LarsL

Congrats @Simmons572 on the 40 mil







keep on folding and soon you will be in the top 100


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats @Simmons572


----------



## Sethy666

Nicely done Simmons572! Congratz


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Reviewed!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Congrats @Simmons572


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Nicely done Simmons572! Congratz


Thanks everyone!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats @Simmons572 on the 40 mil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep on folding and soon you will be in the top 100


heh, I'll do my best!


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Congrats Simmons572 that's amaze!









I just made 5 million in a year and a month , go me!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> Congrats Simmons572 that's amaze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just made 5 million in a year and a month , go me!


Absolutely, Go you! Thats 5 mil worth of research that could make a difference. Thanks for your efforts


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Absolutely, Go you! Thats 5 mil worth of research that could make a difference. Thanks for your efforts


Thanks, I know







All contributions are valuable of course! I just came here all excited to register my 5 million points up and saw 40 million and a got a little PPD envy. I'd love to join the team competition sometime but I can't currently run anything 20 hours a day in my present situation. I keep on folding what I can of course


----------



## Mitche01

Every little counts mate...well done!


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Every little counts mate...well done!


Ta mate, I'm not about to stop anytime soon so I'll Tortoise onwards


----------



## Duality92

Waiting for my 10 mil to submit again, should be soon!


----------



## notyettoday

@hertz9753 suggested I post this here for additional pats on the back:


----------



## dman811




----------



## notyettoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*


----------



## dman811

I can live with the extra PPD my new HD 7870 is giving me as well. I did forget how much I hate AMD drivers though.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> @hertz9753 suggested I post this here for additional pats on the back:

















Congrats


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> @hertz9753 suggested I post this here for additional pats on the back:


Congrats







I told that 580 classy can fold.


----------



## Simmons572

Wow congrats on 200m!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

It would seem that @Klue22 has caught up to my PPD... I wonder what he's folding on...


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> It would seem that @Klue22 has caught up to my PPD... I wonder what he's folding on...


I've been thinking of firing up a few more of my multi-socket rigs now that there's "many-core" WUs available...


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I've been thinking of firing up a few more of my multi-socket rigs now that there's "many-core" WUs available...


So they didn't fully do away with BA work units, they merely just changed them to something else? I have one 2P system that I plan on folding on once it's finished but I was still under the belief that the BA WU are no more... maybe I might be able to put my 2620's to work.


----------



## dman811

Yes, now they are considered "Large Work Units".


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Yes, now they are considered "Large Work Units".


Do you still have to set the CPUs to BigAdv, or will it automatically pick up the "Large Work Units?"


----------



## dman811

That one I'm not sure of, I'd ask one of the people folding the 2P or 4P systems. Coremaggedon related threads would be the place to ask. Like this one.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 10 Foldathons+FFW or 11 Foldathons


Where is this listed? AFAIK it's 10 foldathons and that's it. Quick google finds a hit from 2010 which says 10 foldathons or 9 + CC.


----------



## hertz9753

Their is no CC anymore.


----------



## dman811

2013 I believe is when we changed it.


----------



## Dimensive

I've come for my 10 million badge and I'll be back in a few months for 100 million!


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I've come for my 10 million badge and I'll be back in a few months for 100 million!


Nice, congrats!


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Nice one


----------



## dman811

Reviewed!


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Nice, congrats!


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> Nice one











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Reviewed!


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Simmons572

Congrats Dimensive!


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I've come for my 10 million badge and I'll be back in a few months for 100 million!


Congrats way to rack up the points.


----------



## dman811

Reviewed it Mike! @hertz9753


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Reviewed it Mike! @hertz9753


Thank you! It's true that made the the top 300 list for Stanford and moved to #12 on the OCN team. Their was something else that I can't remember.


----------



## dman811

The fact that you are no longer #1 in Trader Rating?


----------



## hertz9753

Yes! I worked so hard to stay #1 in the the trader rating.


----------



## Darkness Sakura




----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*


Nice, congrats! Reached 51 mill pretty quick.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Could've been all those 980's lol


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Could've been all those 980's lol


Only 3 good sir, only 3.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Only 3 good sir, only 3.


ONLY -








Nice work Darkness Sakura


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> ONLY -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work Darkness Sakura


Thanks everyone.
















The other three aren't folding, and the fourth is folding in Windows...


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other three aren't folding, and the fourth is folding in Windows...


WHY NOT?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other three aren't folding, and the fourth is folding in Windows...


You mean to tell us... you're holding back!? I'll be glad to take one off your hands and fold with it 24/7.


----------



## Duality92

10 Million!









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=660149

(don't have access to my stanford profile from work anymore)


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> 10 Million!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=660149
> 
> (don't have access to my stanford profile from work anymore)


Nice one, congrats.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> WHY NOT?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> You mean to tell us... you're holding back!? I'll be glad to take one off your hands and fold with it 24/7.


To answer both questions: no I'm not purposely holding back, I SHOULD be at an approximate 2.8M PPD from the 7 of them... but I'm having issues with one system not wanting to install Ubuntu and load it properly while the other is my "spare" and is working just fine, not to mention I game on that one with games I don't feel like trying to fight in Linux.

So at the moment, what you see in EOC - Folding Stats is not an accurate depiction of my true PPD...


----------



## Ithanul

Still, that is some impressive amount of PPD, even if one is acting up.

Right now I getting the fun of crappy power outages in the country side.








I really need to get a hold of a UPS.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Still, that is some impressive amount of PPD, even if one is acting up.
> 
> Right now I getting the fun of crappy power outages in the country side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to get a hold of a UPS.


It is a bit much, just sucks that I don't have them all running. Although in your situation I'd opt for a generator if I'm out in the boonies.


----------



## dman811

I recommend the generator as well. Hotspot when needing to download/upload units.


----------



## PR-Imagery




----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*


Congrats PR on the 50mil and making the top 100.


----------



## dman811

Reviewed!


----------



## hertz9753

Congtats @PR-Imagery


----------



## PR-Imagery




----------



## Darkness Sakura

Sadly, they don't make a 60M badge, so I guess I'll have to wait till 75M.


----------



## dman811

Give it 10-12 days, and you'll probably have 75M.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Give it 10-12 days, and you'll probably have 75M.


This








And then 20 or so days after that - another badge


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Give it 10-12 days, and you'll probably have 75M.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then 20 or so days after that - another badge


Then months after that, the badges really get spaced after 100M... yay.


----------



## Diffident

WoooHooo!


----------



## dman811

Congrats Diffident!


----------



## Simmons572

Good work Diff!


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats @Diffident


----------



## lanofsong

Congrats @Diffident


----------



## LarsL

Way to go @Diffident


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'd have put in for my 30mil by now, but noooo, this darn plague of core 15's!!! Oh well.... Such is life.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'd have put in for my 30mil by now, but noooo, this darn plague of core 15's!!! Oh well.... Such is life.


Sounds like you too should switch over to Linux...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Sounds like you too should switch over to Linux...


From a PPD standpoint it makes sense. From a usable computer perspective? Nope. I'm not saying Linux isn't usable - I'm saying that for what I do with my rig, it's not even an option.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> From a PPD standpoint it makes sense. From a usable computer perspective? Nope. I'm not saying Linux isn't usable - I'm saying that for what I do with my rig, it's not even an option.


Dual boot?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Dual boot?


That would mean rebooting anytime I wanted to use any part of the various software suites (or games) I have since they're all windows/mac only for most of them, and I'm definitely not willing to deal with such.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That would mean rebooting anytime I wanted to use any part of the various software suites (or games) I have since they're all windows/mac only for most of them, and I'm definitely not willing to deal with such.


Well you could always dual boot for the monthly foldathons, either way best of luck in finding a solution. If find anything I'll let you know.


----------



## Ryahn

Havent submitted in a bit. Now up to 11mill from the 6mil


----------



## dman811

Reviewed!


----------



## Dimensive

How long does it normally take for the badge to show up?


----------



## dman811

I review a badge and then ENTERPRISE has to approve it. Normally it's instant once it's been applied.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> How long does it normally take for the badge to show up?


Depends on how busy Enterprise is, posted my 50M badge a while ago, it's all a matter of waiting really. Don't worry, if you start producing stupid amounts of PPD, such as myself, Rockhopper, and @lanofsong - who has passed me and put me in second place, then badges are very close tother until you hit the 100M+ badges...


----------



## dman811

Everything's been approved.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Don't worry I've got another one coming sometime this week, or the beginning of the next.


----------



## Danbeme32

Finally hit the 40 mil spot..











planning on building another folding system.. The extra pc I had I give it to my daughter as she needs it.. Any ideas on a card.. that 980 is pulling some pdd..


----------



## dman811

970s are the best cards for the money, and they get the best PPD for the money as well. That is if you don't care about the *stupid* 3.5GB problem on them.


----------



## Dimensive

I agree with dman, the 970 is perfect for the price/PPD ratio. I am curious what the GTX 960 does though.


----------



## dman811

Around 180-190K. I think @msgclb has one.


----------



## Dimensive

Not bad for the price/PPD either.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I agree with dman, the 970 is perfect for the price/PPD ratio. I am curious what the GTX 960 does though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Around 180-190K. I think @msgclb
> has one.


I got two of those. Running both at stock boost right now 1440 mhz, getting about 175k each.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> I got two of those. Running both at stock boost right now 1440 mhz, getting about 175k each.


Oh man, can you push them to the limits?? 200K has to be attainable.


----------



## dman811

If 200K is attainable, I'll say screw my yearly budget.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 970s are the best cards for the money, and they get the best PPD for the money as well. That is if you don't care about the *stupid* 3.5GB problem on them.


I really don't care to much for the memory thing. Thanks Am going to start to look into it.. Which one of them is the best to overclock..


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> I really don't care to much for the memory thing. Thanks Am going to start to look into it.. Which one of them is the best to overclock..


970 = 300K+ in Linux
980 = 400K+ in Linux

Nice OC's on GPU will get you even more


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Oh man, can you push them to the limits?? 200K has to be attainable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If 200K is attainable, I'll say screw my yearly budget.


I will for sure crank those babies up once I get the fans figured out


----------



## dph314

Hello everyone







. Just checking in for my first of many. 980 is quite the folder


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just checking in for my first of many. 980 is quite the folder


nice







soon you will have a new badge.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just checking in for my first of many. 980 is quite the folder


Congrats, you made your first million


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon you will have a new badge.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Congrats, you made your first million


Thank you both. Off to work on the next one


----------



## dman811

980? You could get a new badge every 2.5 days almost.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Pretty much. At least if stanfords servers are kind to you


----------



## dman811

Come to the dark side. We've got snacks of all kinds, and strictly Core 17 units.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Come to the dark side. We've got snacks of all kinds, and strictly Core 17 units.


I dunno, I heard you guys had weird cookie flavours like pistachio







...Actually, pistachio cookies could be neat, but still


----------



## dman811

We probably do, not that I'll eat them.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Come to the dark side. We've got snacks of all kinds, and strictly Core 17 units.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I dunno, I heard you guys had weird cookie flavours like pistachio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Actually, pistachio cookies could be neat, but still


Plenty of 17's for everyone. including you WhiteWulfe or would you rather eat
















Your 980 could be doing these all day long


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Plenty of 17's for everyone. including you WhiteWulfe or would you rather eat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your 980 could be doing these all day long


I dunno, it's kind of fun holding the Windows 7 record in the database... Provided it hasn't been beaten. For now, I'll deal with any issues that might come up with core 15's, because I seriously don't want to learn a new OS or deal with swapping things around every single time I want to do something with any of my software on my rig.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I dunno, it's kind of fun holding the Windows 7 record in the database... Provided it hasn't been beaten. For now, I'll deal with any issues that might come up with core 15's, because I seriously don't want to learn a new OS or deal with swapping things around every single time I want to do something with any of my software on my rig.


When you can get your TPF down to 1:18 on 9201's then come talk to me about records


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> When you can get your TPF down to 1:18 on 9201's then come talk to me about records


If he doesn't, I'll be sure to.







I'm on a roll and I ain't stoppin'.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> If he doesn't, I'll be sure to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on a roll and I ain't stoppin'.


@LarsL is right, 1:18 is not easy attain, and even more difficult to sustain for long periods of time which is required to win the GPU-E. Nice work with your GPU Larsl


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> When you can get your TPF down to 1:18 on 9201's then come talk to me about records


We'll see what happens in the future. Eventually watercooling will happen - so I keep telling myself... Right now I'd rather get the saltwater tank I want up and running a great deal more than I want my computer to be watercooled.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I dunno, it's kind of fun holding the Windows 7 record in the database... Provided it hasn't been beaten. For now, I'll deal with any issues that might come up with core 15's, because I seriously don't want to learn a new OS or deal with swapping things around every single time I want to do something with any of my software on my rig.


Yeah that would be a pain switching over everytime you wanted to fold, especially if you do alot of work on Windows.


----------



## dman811

I've done it for a long time, and I'm starting to do it again. Although I'm dual booting 7 and 8.1 this time.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 980? You could get a new badge every 2.5 days almost.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Pretty much. At least if stanfords servers are kind to you


Definitely would've hit the milestone early last week if it wasn't for the incredible streak of 76xx's I ran into. Ever since last night though, been nothing but 9201's all night and today. Going to hit 1.5mil in a couple hours


----------



## JKuhn

I just submitted my form for a 4M badge.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Mmm, 30 million.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Mmm, 30 million.


Nice


----------



## dman811

My own 10M intervals will be getting shorter and shorter soon I think. I no longer have the 7870 though. I sent that to a friend in Texas who was in desperate need of a GPU.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> My own 10M intervals will be getting shorter and shorter soon I think. I no longer have the 7870 though. I sent that to a friend in Texas who was in desperate need of a GPU.


You and me both.


----------



## dman811

Yours are insanely short. Mine will still take a little over a month.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I hoping to change mine next month (next week or two), hopefully I'll get it down to just over every 3 days (pending clocks).


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I just submitted my form for a 4M badge.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Mmm, 30 million.


Congrats to both of you!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Getting close to 25mil


----------



## Darkness Sakura

75M submitted today, next goal - 100M.


----------



## dman811

Everything is reviewed so far!


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> 75M submitted today, next goal - 100M.


Congrats! I just hit 20 million today, I'll be looking to 100 million before I go for another badge.


----------



## hrockh

5 tasty millions


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> 5 tasty millions


Only needs to be submitted once.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Congrats! I just hit 20 million today, I'll be looking to 100 million before I go for another badge.


Thanks! Congrats to you as well, I take you don't plan on doing the in-between badges?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Thanks! Congrats to you as well, I take you don't plan on doing the in-between badges?


Nah, going 1, 10, 100, then 1 billion.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Nah, going 1, 10, 100, then 1 billion.


Got a long way to go for that 1 billion... but then again well all do; to include Deeeebs.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Got a long way to go for that 1 billion... but then again well all do; to include Deeeebs.


Yea, at this rate it'll take me 9-10 years to make it to 1 billion.


----------



## dman811

You'll be neck and neck with msgclb within 730 days if your current production stays that way all through the next two years, and even less if it goes up.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Don't think I'll make 1 billion this year, but I will have it by the middle of next year [hopefully], going to fold like crazy (~3M PPD) soon and I'm currently in a state equivalent to that of a young child at Christmas.


----------



## Simmons572

Just subitted for 50 mil!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Just subitted for 50 mil!


Nicely done!


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Just checked the list.. Yea sorry about the double request.. the first submission popped up with a message like "Failed to load" or something, and knowing my schools terrible on campus internet during peak load time... it probably didnt go through... so yea.. i submitted again. Anyways, First million


----------



## Ithanul

Hit 30mil finally.


----------



## Simmons572

Congrats @Ithanul


----------



## lanofsong

Congrats @Ithanul


----------



## DarthBaggins

Took you long enough lol congrats

Oh just noticed I hit 25mil myself lol


----------



## lanofsong

Congrats to you also @DarthBaggins
Lots and lots of badges being handed out these days - the Nvidia 9xx GPU's really do help


----------



## DarthBaggins

That they do, glad I snagged one but now I want another lol


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Took you long enough lol congrats
> 
> Oh just noticed I hit 25mil myself lol


Yeah, would of been there sooner, but can't really 24/7 fold currently. Hopefully later this year or next I can. Because I still need to kick the butt out of this 7970 some more, before I later on replace it. Though, my Titans are doing well when I fold on them when I sleep. Just need to get around to overclocking them.


----------



## dman811

Requests that have been submitted have been reviewed.


----------



## error-id10t

No love for 2014 foldathon badges yet?


----------



## dman811

You guys would have them already if axipher would have sent me the spreadsheet, but he's disappeared again.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Congrats @DarthBaggins and @lanofsong







I'm finally back to folding after quite a long break so hopefully I can get to 10 Mil soon.....which would be like 2 or 3 months


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You guys would have them already if axipher would have sent me the spreadsheet, but he's disappeared again.


Maybe he got lost in the arctic circle being a Canadian and all.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Maybe he got lost in the arctic circle being a Canadian and all.


Most of Canada is below the arctic circle as a note. Most of us don't go anywhere near Yellowknife or Inuvik


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Most of Canada is below the arctic circle as a note. Most of us don't go anywhere near Yellowknife or Inuvik


Haha, I know. Though, so much of Canada is still untouched which makes it a very desirable place to hike for me. I actually really like the country even though I have only seem a small part of it and have always wanted to go to Inuvik. There aren't many places in the world like it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Haha, I know. Though, so much of Canada is still untouched which makes it a very desirable place to hike for me. I actually really like the country even though I have only seem a small part of it and have always wanted to go to Inuvik. There aren't many places in the world like it.


Not many cities like Inuvik... Not something one hears every day, especially the desire to go there!







most of us here in Alberta use Inuvik as a comparison when its cold... "at least we aren't as cold as Inuvik!" Is a common saying in the winter when it goes below -20C here...


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Almost in the top 50...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Almost in the top 50...


Almost at 100 million points - jeez, so fast


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Almost at 100 million points - jeez, so fast


Thanks, it'll be nice to see what I will net by the end of the year.


----------



## dman811

I'll be at 50M within 7 days.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'll be at 50M within 7 days.


Nicely done good sir, halfway to 100M.


----------



## dman811

That is if I don't stop to game. It might be slightly longer than 7 days if I spend 8 hours playing Dragon Age: Inquisition. But I work 9-4 tomorrow and Friday, so I don't see that happening.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Watched the wife play Inquisition, not a bad game; the others aren't bad except I wasn't a fan of the second one - everything looked the same. But yeah, she's beaten it but still has to do all the dragons...


----------



## dman811

I killed the Ferelden Frostback already, but I've got a lot left to the game. I'm playing it by doing all the side quests in the midst of doing the main quests too.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Not a bad way of doing it, will make beating the end of the game fairly easy, but yeah those dragons are no joke [compared to the main game].


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Do I have to fold EVERY month this year to get a foldathon badge? I missed January and February (although i did bring in like 700K points to make up)


----------



## dman811

10 Foldathons + the FFW or 11 Foldathons will earn you a Foldathon badge.


----------



## Edibrac

Or they just magically appear. I got a 2013 foldathon even though I joined OCN in September of 2013.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Guess no word on the FaT badges







lol

Only if Axipher would come out of hiding


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Guess no word on the FaT badges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Only if Axipher would come out of hiding


I've sent like 10 facebook messages to him and they each get seen, but never any replies, and I've sent a few on here.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I've sent like 10 facebook messages to him and they each get seen, but never any replies, and I've sent a few on here.


axipher is a good man but I think his privileges need to be granted to either you or hertz.


----------



## dman811

His stat site is his, not OCN's so...


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> His stat site is his, not OCN's so...


Ahhh... I didn't realize that's how the badges are determined. That makes sense now.


----------



## dman811

He has to export the file and send it to me. I was promised it on January 8th and no later, then January 23rd and no later, then February 10th and no later. Nothing since then.


----------



## DarthBaggins

well as per usual he'll get around to it when he can, I know there are other things occupying his time at the moment


----------



## Darkness Sakura

100M reached, and right during a FaT.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> 100M reached, and right during a FaT.


Congrats - and so fast


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congrats - and so fast


Thank you, I've got 1.7 months to 200M according to EOC's stats.


----------



## dman811

OK @Deeeebs 2.0


----------



## lanofsong

Congrats to @msgclb on 400 million


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congrats to @msgclb on 400 million


Wow that's impressive. Congrats to everyone. Just put in for my 100 million badge.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Congrats @msgclb and @Shelter!


----------



## msgclb

Thanks guys!

With all the pain I've had lately I really haven't been paying any attention to my folding.

Checking my stats led me to two milestones!

First, although no badge there's this...



But then I see I made the move into the top 200.



Again thanks.


----------



## Simmons572

Holy cow









Congrats!


----------



## Sethy666

Some magnificent efforts happening here. Congrats to everyone.









For myself, I've just cracked 30m during this FaT


----------



## dman811

50M for me.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Some magnificent efforts happening here. Congrats to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For myself, I've just cracked 30m during this FaT


Congrats, Sethy!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 50M for me.


Congrats, dman!!

Congrats to everyone else that has hit a big folding milestone!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Congrats DMan & Sethy. . working towards my 30mil now, just need to swap back to linux to see my real numbers again. Also close to cracking into the top 200


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 50M for me.


Congrats! One of these days I'll catch up and finally surpass *gtins*


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Congrats! One of these days I'll catch up and finally surpass *gtins*


Trying to play leap-frog?


----------



## She loved E

Whoa just realized mine is way out of date. 20mil me please!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Trying to play leap-frog?


He's been in my sights for a while, and I've gotten close twice now. Those breaks here and there from folding that I've taken didn't help


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> He's been in my sights for a while, and I've gotten close twice now. Those breaks here and there from folding that I've taken didn't help


Get a few 980s, @dman811 won't stand a chance at keeping up with you - even during breaks.







JK JK, just don't let him out of your reach this time.


----------



## bfromcolo

Can't access the request form from work







But I did hit my goal during the FAT.



Looking at some of the recent milestones in here, I really need mo better hardware.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Can't access the request form from work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I did hit my goal during the FAT.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at some of the recent milestones in here, I really need mo better hardware.


Grats! Don't worry about everyone else's milestones - just keep folding and you'll most likely pass em', half of people on the upper listings don't even fold anymore or they are displaying "0." There are only a few you may have a hard time catching up to... those are the people I'm trying to catch - they know who they are.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Congrats, Sethy!!
> Congrats, dman!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone else that has hit a big folding milestone!


Thanks Wolfsbora!

Hopefully Ive have this rig underwater by the next next FaT or shortly thereafter









Thanks also dman for the fast badge approval


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Get a few 980s, @dman811 won't stand a chance at keeping up with you - even during breaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK JK, just don't let him out of your reach this time.


Who knows what the future will hold. I'm currently debating between the ideas of dual Titan X's, a Titan X with two 980's, or triple 980's... So many options out there one can dream up. Dual Titan x's will probably have the most power for gaming, but the 1+2 idea means wo cards are always folding.... All depends on what how much I'm willing to work with SLI's fun moments...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Get a few 980s, @dman811 won't stand a chance at keeping up with you - even during breaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK JK, just don't let him out of your reach this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows what the future will hold. I'm currently debating between the ideas of dual Titan X's, a Titan X with two 980's, or triple 980's... So many options out there one can dream up. Dual Titan x's will probably have the most power for gaming, but the 1+2 idea means wo cards are always folding.... All depends on what how much I'm willing to work with SLI's fun moments...
Click to expand...

I think your best bet would be to get a Titan X and let me "borrow" a 980 for a while.







Plz?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I think your best bet would be to get a Titan X and let me "borrow" a 980 for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plz?


If anyone's being "loaned" my GTX 980 it's my husband







I do like the idea of two-card SLI Titan X's though, as that could easily chew through 1440p surround... Or so one would hope, since a number of games get 40-55fps in 4k surround at medium


----------



## hertz9753

So many big milestones.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Who knows what the future will hold. I'm currently debating between the ideas of dual Titan X's, a Titan X with two 980's, or triple 980's... So many options out there one can dream up. Dual Titan x's will probably have the most power for gaming, but the 1+2 idea means wo cards are always folding.... All depends on what how much I'm willing to work with SLI's fun moments...


Well if I were to be in that situation I'd opt for the Titan X and then two 980s for the sake of what you mentioned - one for gaming and the other two constantly fold. Hell, that's what I'm doing at the moment but all of mine are 980s, even with that I still only game on my secondary rig and not my main; main makes 1.7M PPD and the other 900K PPD so I'm not too bothered when I game as the other will pick up the slack enough to keep me above 1M PPD.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Personally, I'm considering replacing my dual underwater 780 Ti SCs for a single underwater Titan X. Smart move or should I stick with the 780 Ti SCs for a while?

Edit: Current PPD is in the range of 500K to 550K.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Well if I were to be in that situation I'd opt for the Titan X and then two 980s for the sake of what you mentioned - one for gaming and the other two constantly fold. Hell, that's what I'm doing at the moment but all of mine are 980s, even with that I still only game on my secondary rig and not my main; main makes 1.7M PPD and the other 900K PPD so I'm not too bothered when I game as the other will pick up the slack enough to keep me above 1M PPD.


Odds are the dual Titan X setup will be more likely to happen simply because of the fact that I can guarantee the two cards will be the same height. My current 980 as well as my preferred flavour of aftermarket custom pcb (Classified!) are probably going to be taller and wouldn't line up all that well for the use of one of them connector block thingies ek makes. I would consider reference designs but not only are they not as willing to be pushed as far (it feels like more of a lottery than it is with custom pcbs), the CSQ blocks are only available in acrylic







Also, I have a thing for Classified cards. Then again, reference is upwards of $200 CAD cheaper (gaming 4G is currently $190 CAD cheaper than Classified atm), but the MSI Gaming 4G and even the Strix cards aren't that much more than reference for costs...

Single Titan X plus two Gaming 4G's is still looking at easily $2700 CAD though, which is about the same cost for two Titan X's, and with the Titans I can SLI thek for games.

Also, I might be contemplating the idea of folding in Linux, but such means I'd only be folding when I'm asleep or at work because I'm not willing to constantly be dancing between two operating systems.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Personally, I'm considering replacing my dual underwater 780 Ti SCs for a single underwater Titan X. Smart move or should I stick with the 780 Ti SCs for a while?
> 
> Edit: Current PPD is in the range of 500K to 550K.


Is that total between the two cards? If so if you don't feel like spending an arm and a leg rock a 980 or two and net 900K. Not to mention they are great power savers and problem consuming less wattage than your current 780s.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Odds are the dual Titan X setup will be more likely to happen simply because of the fact that I can guarantee the two cards will be the same height. My current 980 as well as my preferred flavour of aftermarket custom pcb (Classified!) are probably going to be taller and wouldn't line up all that well for the use of one of them connector block thingies ek makes. I would consider reference designs but not only are they not as willing to be pushed as far (it feels like more of a lottery than it is with custom pcbs), the CSQ blocks are only available in acrylic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have a thing for Classified cards. Then again, reference is upwards of $200 CAD cheaper (gaming 4G is currently $190 CAD cheaper than Classified atm), but the MSI Gaming 4G and even the Strix cards aren't that much more than reference for costs...
> 
> Single Titan X plus two Gaming 4G's is still looking at easily $2700 CAD though, which is about the same cost for two Titan X's, and with the Titans I can SLI thek for games.
> 
> Also, I might be contemplating the idea of folding in Linux, but such means I'd only be folding when I'm asleep or at work because I'm not willing to constantly be dancing between two operating systems.


Define "pushed as far?" The reference design 980s can be pushed quite far unless you're talking something way up there like in the 1600Mhz+ range; all of my 980s are reference and clock nicely under air and awesomely under water. But like I may have mentioned before, Titans are a dual function card - not sure if you'd use the other function but if it's mainly gaming I'd rock a 980 but that's just my 2 pence. Although, let me know if/when you get those Titan Xs, I want to see what PPD you net from them, also want to see the benchmarks and gaming performance.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Is that total between the two cards? If so if you don't feel like spending an arm and a leg rock a 980 or two and net 900K. Not to mention they are great power savers and problem consuming less wattage than your current 780s.


That is the total between the two cards. It's a shame considering they cost more than the 980 and I've only owned them for 6 months. Stupid technological advances







. I'd rather hold out for the next generation or go big Maxwell. No specific reasons, just cause haha.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> That is the total between the two cards. It's a shame considering they cost more than the 980 and I've only owned them for 6 months. Stupid technological advances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd rather hold out for the next generation or go big Maxwell. No specific reasons, just cause haha.


Oh if you just bought them, you can leave them in the machine, if you have room, and then still get a 980 to fold with them (Linux isn't bias). Apparently there's "word" going around that there will be a 980 Ti soon... guessing the PPD from that would probably be in the 500-600K PPD range if so. Although if that PPD is both cards that kinda sucks, no offence. Are you clocking them up?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Oh if you just bought them, you can leave them in the machine, if you have room, and then still get a 980 to fold with them (Linux isn't bias). Apparently there's "word" going around that there will be a 980 Ti soon... guessing the PPD from that would probably be in the 500-600K PPD range if so. Although if that PPD is both cards that kinda sucks, *no offence*. Are you clocking them up?


Haha, none taken! I've got them clocked to 1279 in Precision X. They're running hotter than they ever have been at 43c right now. I'm also running the most PPD I ever have right now at 615K. 1279 is typically what I clock them to when folding. Otherwise I run them stock for everything else.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Haha, none taken! I've got them clocked to 1279 in Precision X. They're running hotter than they ever have been at 43c right now. I'm also running the most PPD I ever have right now at 615K. 1279 is typically what I clock them to when folding. Otherwise I run them stock for everything else.


I'm guessing those are under water, yes? Not bad for keeping up a bit with 960s and 970s (I believe), no 980 but then again you'd really have to push them to get them to produce a normally clocked 980. Hell you're really close to the stock power of an EVGA 2981 (cheapest 980); not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> I'm guessing those are under water, yes? Not bad for keeping up a bit with 960s and 970s (I believe), no 980 but then again you'd really have to push them to get them to produce a normally clocked 980. Hell you're really close to the stock power of an EVGA 2981 (cheapest 980); not bad, not bad at all.


Thanks! Yeah, they are under water. I've got the loop temp regulated by an Aquaero, haven't touched it since I set it up. I think that I am getting some dust accumulation and that is adding to the slightly higher temps. They rarely reached 40 even. I put a lot of time and effort into getting a very efficient, dual OC'd 780 Ti, OC'd i7 3770k loop crammed into a Corsair 550D. A while ago I was able to clock the cards just passed 1300 but Core15s started throwing errors. Had to clock them back down.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Define "pushed as far?" The reference design 980s can be pushed quite far unless you're talking something way up there like in the 1600Mhz+ range; all of my 980s are reference and clock nicely under air and awesomely under water. But like I may have mentioned before, Titans are a dual function card - not sure if you'd use the other function but if it's mainly gaming I'd rock a 980 but that's just my 2 pence. Although, let me know if/when you get those Titan Xs, I want to see what PPD you net from them, also want to see the benchmarks and gaming performance.


What do you mean Yitans are dual function? They nerfed dual precision pefformance on them in order to be better gaming cards.

As for what I mean about not as willing to be pushed.... Reference can't easily raw as much power (I want dual 8-pin's at minimum), and the VRM sections are nowhere near as robust as custom solutions such as the Strix and the Classified setups. I'd aso add in the gaming 4g since if there's enough airflow across it (and ambients are like 18C or so) I can get it to fold at a fairly decent speed.

Biggest perk is that the Strix and Classifieds have readily available tools for overclocking them nicely.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> What do you mean Yitans are dual function? They nerfed dual precision pefformance on them in order to be better gaming cards.
> 
> As for what I mean about not as willing to be pushed.... Reference can't easily raw as much power (I want dual 8-pin's at minimum), and the VRM sections are nowhere near as robust as custom solutions such as the Strix and the Classified setups. I'd aso add in the gaming 4g since if there's enough airflow across it (and ambients are like 18C or so) I can get it to fold at a fairly decent speed.
> 
> Biggest perk is that the Strix and Classifieds have readily available tools for overclocking them nicely.


Although it is advertised as a high intensity gaming card, the other reason for it being so powerful is it not only handles games like no other but it also has the capability to run programmes such as AutoCAD and other visual intensive professional software - this is its "secondary" function. Your average "enthusiast" card won't get in the price range of a Titan for this reason, part of that card was built for professional use as well as gaming use, think of it as a bridge between a 980 and a Nvidia Tesla K40. Although some of the 980s have reached in the price range of $600-$650 they still won't compete with the Titan but then again you get what you paid for right? That is my logic on it, but yes its main purpose is for gaming but it has the slightly added attribute of also doing professional work, just not nearly as good as a Tesla or Firepro (AMD).

I see, so power consumption isn't an issue for you? Well to each their own, you could always put your non-reference cards on PCI risers and then water cool them with the universal waterblocks or do like one person did and mod his Titan casings and then put in a universal waterblock and then just pipe them outside of it - looked quite clean, I believe they are on here too.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Power consumption is still an issue for me - except when I'm benching! ^_^ In other words, I still want to keep the rig under 850 watts or so used (preferably closer to 650 watts) when folding or gaming, but having access to things like the Classified tool really do help tremendously with benching.

We'll see about the Titan X's though, since I can get two additional Gaming 4G's ($660 CAD each) or two Strix ($690 CAD or so each) GTX 980's for around the same cost as one Titan x ($1350 CAD each, ouch). Even tougher to decide is the fact that three msi gaming 4G's would allow quite a few more benchmarks that I could run, essentially tripling how many benches are possible... And duual card SLI 980's trounce a single Titan X at 1440p gaming, and even in some 4k situations..

But that 35-45% increase when comparing single card performance!!!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Power consumption is still an issue for me - except when I'm benching! ^_^ In other words, I still want to keep the rig under 850 watts or so used (preferably closer to 650 watts) when folding or gaming, but having access to things like the Classified tool really do help tremendously with benching.
> 
> We'll see about the Titan X's though, since I can get two additional Gaming 4G's ($660 CAD each) or two Strix ($690 CAD or so each) GTX 980's for around the same cost as one Titan x ($1350 CAD each, ouch). Even tougher to decide is the fact that three msi gaming 4G's would allow quite a few more benchmarks that I could run, essentially tripling how many benches are possible... And duual card SLI 980's trounce a single Titan X at 1440p gaming, and even in some 4k situations..
> 
> But that 35-45% increase when comparing single card performance!!!


I still suggest the 980 if power is still an issue. Although I've heard the 980s are still working out the kinks for 4K but that may be the only current problem, other than that looks like the 980 is your best bet and it give you that redundancy factor.

*Edit:* I finally got my PPD high enough to show Deeeebs at 11.8 months for overtake; at his current PPD of course.


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Although it is advertised as a high intensity gaming card, the other reason for it being so powerful is it not only handles games like no other but it also has the capability to run programmes such as AutoCAD and other visual intensive professional software - this is its "secondary" function. Your average "enthusiast" card won't get in the price range of a Titan for this reason, part of that card was built for professional use as well as gaming use, think of it as a bridge between a 980 and a Nvidia Tesla K40.


If you're suggesting the Titan X is spendy because of its compute capability, it isn't. As WhiteWulfe mentioned, double precision isn't what it was w/OG Titan/Titan Black. Source.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> *Edit:* I finally got my PPD high enough to show Deeeebs at 11.8 months for overtake; at his current PPD of course.


The best part of this competition is the amount of completed projects that you have knocked out in the process.


----------



## dman811

I'm almost at 15000.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm almost at 15000.


Wow, I don't come anywhere close to that.


----------



## dman811

2958 done this month.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> If you're suggesting the Titan X is spendy because of its compute capability, it isn't. As WhiteWulfe mentioned, double precision isn't what it was w/OG Titan/Titan Black. Source.


Not exactly suggesting it's pricey because of it's compute capability, I'm saying that they put a little "extra" into the Titan than other enthusiast cards giving that extra umph of power that lets say a 980 or 780 Ti can't or won't put out. It's not literally split down the middle, as mentioned here, it wouldn't be wise to use it as a workstation GPU but they aren't completely saying that it can't be used as one as it has the similar build, or rather portions (mainly in memory), to that of a Tesla or FirePro; this would be mainly in 3D design opposed to 2D. Again not suggesting it's price to capability, just they added extra bits that make it more than just a consumer, or prosumer as they mentioned, GPU. I guess in my personal opinion for what they plan to do with it versus the need to also save in power consumption I wouldn't opt for it, but in that same aspect they did mention that they preferred the dual 8-pin power input that for say the 980 doesn't have which is reasonable. But again, for power saving consumption, I'm sure the Titan X, Z, Black or whatever Titan they come out with won't be nearly as power conserving as a lower GPU that functions more in the range of the average/above average consumer unless your beginning to get in to AutoCad but don't want to spend the money quite yet on a full out workstation card such as a Tesla K40.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> The best part of this competition is the amount of completed projects that you have knocked out in the process.


I guess I could see that, but then that would be a bit impossible for me to do in my situation versus others who have been folding for years but only doing smaller valued work units... meaning my GPUs make too much per work unit to make the 15k that Derick has made (I even passed him in points). I guess I could play catch up to Derick's 15K but that'd take me a bit since I only started back in late October in folding and have a measly 3.2K. Give me a few more years and I'll catch up to 15K, but more than likely I'll also be over 1 billion in points...


----------



## dman811

I kind of cheated. NaCl gets the units up there very fast.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I kind of cheated. NaCl gets the units up there very fast.


But still, I see work units are part of the game but it's a part that I can't participate in until I get up there but then again, by the time I catch up to most everyone else I'll be well into the billion range; I'll kindly take my low work units and keep the total points.


----------



## RushiMP

Should break 250 million today...



Darkness Sakura is going to roll over me in a couple of months, unless.....


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Should break 250 million today...
> 
> 
> 
> Darkness Sakura is going to roll over me in a couple of months, unless.....


Don't worry you still have time before I leap-frog.







Hopefully none of my cylinders fail, already lost one and don't plan to lose another.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Should break 250 million today...
> 
> 
> 
> Darkness Sakura is going to roll over me in a couple of months, unless.....


Congrats RushiMP








Yup @Darkness Sakura is rolling over all of us, too soon for me. WTG DS


----------



## DarthBaggins

Any news on the 2014 FaT status?


----------



## dman811

Progress has been made. I'll say that much. Might be interesting figuring out who participated in what month though. Figure out what the screenshot below means.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congrats RushiMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup @Darkness Sakura is rolling over all of us, too soon for me. WTG DS


Thank you, don't worry, you still have some time too before I leap-frog you...


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Progress has been made. I'll say that much. Might be interesting figuring out who participated in what month though. Figure out what the screenshot below means.


You work off of a data dump that is exported into Excel, correct?


----------



## DarthBaggins

10363 lines/blocks of user info to sort through?


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Progress has been made. I'll say that much. Might be interesting figuring out who participated in what month though. Figure out what the screenshot below means.


Gene id group number, for humans.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/gene/10363


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Progress has been made. I'll say that much. Might be interesting figuring out who participated in what month though. Figure out what the screenshot below means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You work off of a data dump that is exported into Excel, correct?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> 10363 lines/blocks of user info to sort through?


Yup yup


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Yup yup


I'd be more than happy to whip up some SQL to try and help sorting through that.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

120M and counting...


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's all?! Lol congrats


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> That's all?! Lol congrats


Hey, it's a work in progress. I'm in the top 40 now, just working my way up... it's starting to gap really badly up there with Deeeebs way far in the lead and a 11.1 month passing date.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Hey, it's a work in progress. I'm in the top 40 now, just working my way up... it's starting to gap really badly up there with Deeeebs way far in the lead and a 11.1 month passing date.


I know I just passed 300 mil and you should overtake me in 3 months if I'm only running my 780's.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> I know I just passed 300 mil and you should overtake me in 3 months if I'm only running my 780's.


I've changed my payments for my electric bill to meet the needs of my computers just so I don't have to turn them off, we'll see if I can leap-frog over a few of you.


----------



## She loved E

Anyone know how long it takes for the badge request to go thru?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Anyone know how long it takes for the badge request to go thru?


dman usually approves them right away but it takes a while (maybe a week) for them to be posted after the approval. I think ENTERPRISE is who posts them.


----------



## DarthBaggins

After seeing the Linux PPD numbers I want a Titan X next, think it and my 5930k would get some beautiful numbers along side the 4790k and 970


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> After seeing the Linux PPD numbers I want a Titan X next, think it and my 5930k would get some beautiful numbers along side the 4790k and 970


What kinda PPD are we talkin' about?? I'm considering dumping at least one of my 780 Ti SCs for one and then grabbing a second down the road.


----------



## DarthBaggins

looks like its been recorded to hit 672k PPD if I saw correctly (not sure which optimizations are being implemented but I'm sure it could be stretched further







)


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> looks like its been recorded to hit 672k PPD if I saw correctly (not sure which optimizations are being implemented but I'm sure it could be stretched further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


+1 Wow... Just one of those does 100k better than both of my cards combined.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> I know I just passed 300 mil and you should overtake me in 3 months if I'm only running my 780's.


Congratz Larsl, 300million is just a crazy number.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Anyone know how long it takes for the badge request to go thru?


All badges have been reviewed, yours was the first after the previous round of badges was applied. Could take up to 2 weeks from the request date, but normally about 5-7 days.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> +1 Wow... Just one of those does 100k better than both of my cards combined.


Does 350k better than my 970 on a good day in Linux lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Does 350k better than my 970 on a good day in Linux lol


And upwards of 400k ppd better than an average day for my 980 in windows!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I still question the Titan X, yeah it alone produces 600k+ PPD but if it fails you're out $1k (USD). For instance, assuming you net a solid 650k PPD (going a bit conservative) on a total of 6 Titan Xs, that's $6k not including tax; you produce a solid 3.9M PPD - sounds nice, not going to lie since that's pretty beefy. We'll look at the 980 now, same price will be spent which will net you you, from Newegg, just under 11 total for them. With that said assuming fairly decent clocks and solid PPD, let's say 420K which is what I get on my average cards, you can net roughly 4.2M on the same cost. Now, the power consumption, I don't know what the true power consumption is for a Titan X under folding conditions but I had read a article from Tom's Hardware here that shows under idle the X does better than the 980 but under gaming and torture the 980 will use less power, not much but enough to possibly make up for what the Titan X will consume. *Remember, this is just my opinion.* Not to mention I'm a man of redundancy... I'd feel safer folding on 10-11 980s versus 6 Titan Xs due to just the number on hand... and the price of course. Although if they come out with a 980 Ti and it keeps up that'll be interesting, I'm sure it won't be cheap either but hey, you get what you paid for.

End of rant...


----------



## hertz9753

The Titan X is not on the short list for the TC. Fred I think you need a Snickers candy bar.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol, I just want one to bump my non tc ppd.







and could use it for some photo rendering


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> I still question the Titan X, yeah it alone produces 600k+ PPD but if it fails you're out $1k (USD). For instance, assuming you net a solid 650k PPD (going a bit conservative) on a total of 6 Titan Xs, that's $6k not including tax; you produce a solid 3.9M PPD - sounds nice, not going to lie since that's pretty beefy. We'll look at the 980 now, same price will be spent which will net you you, from Newegg, just under 11 total for them. With that said assuming fairly decent clocks and solid PPD, let's say 420K which is what I get on my average cards, you can net roughly 4.2M on the same cost. Now, the power consumption, I don't know what the true power consumption is for a Titan X under folding conditions but I had read a article from Tom's Hardware here that shows under idle the X does better than the 980 but under gaming and torture the 980 will use less power, not much but enough to possibly make up for what the Titan X will consume. *Remember, this is just my opinion.* Not to mention I'm a man of redundancy... I'd feel safer folding on 10-11 980s versus 6 Titan Xs due to just the number on hand... and the price of course. Although if they come out with a 980 Ti and it keeps up that'll be interesting, I'm sure it won't be cheap either but hey, you get what you paid for.
> 
> End of rant...


I think for power consumption it was mentioned in the Anandtech review three 980's are similar to two Titan X's, but I can't remember if that was including overclocks or stock.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The Titan X is not on the short list for the TC. Fred I think you need a Snickers candy bar.


I could go for one...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Lol, I just want one to bump my non tc ppd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and could use it for some photo rendering


They are good for 3D but I'm not sure about 2D rendering... but maybe they changed it for the X versus the old Titan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think for power consumption it was mentioned in the Anandtech review three 980's are similar to two Titan X's, but I can't remember if that was including overclocks or stock.


Well if that's the case, for every 3 980 you can have two Titan X's because they can produce nearly the same value of PPD (~1.2M PPD).


----------



## DarthBaggins

@irda123 Reviewed you request, just awaiting approval


----------



## valvehead




----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*


Get R' Done!


----------



## Ithanul

That some nice points for the X, but I rather wait out for the next round of cards from Nvidia. Plus, more curious what AMD's new cards are going to do. Think it time for my 7970 to get replaced.

Would not doubt Nvidia might try the same stupid crap they did with the original Titan. Release later small improved versions then gimp it down the road with driver support.







Because a they hate seeing a two year old card still sell second hand for over 700+, plus with custom BIOS still keep on trucking.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz @valvehead


----------



## LarsL

Way to go @valvehead your 980 is cranking out some very nice points, Keep up the good work.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*


Congrats on the 200mil


----------



## dman811

Reviewed!


----------



## DarthBaggins

@mica3speedy 20mil badge review, just awaiting approval. Congrats BTW







Keep it up!!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

It looks as though @RushiMP has swapped places with @Maintenance Bot...


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> It looks as though @RushiMP has swapped places with @Maintenance Bot...


I will be sliding in to that third slot soon with 1mil + ppd


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> I will be sliding in to that third slot soon with 1mil + ppd


Nice









And since when was 500K PPD not good enough for a Top ten position







#11 for me and what with these Titan X's folding, i won't be there much longer.

From the EOC stats page, i see we have 3 newish heavy hitters in the TOP 20 - nice


----------



## LarsL

Now go and recruit those new top folders for TC.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> I will be sliding in to that third slot soon with 1mil + ppd


That's what I like to hear, them 7 digit PPD numbers!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since when was 500K PPD not good enough for a Top ten position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #11 for me and what with these Titan X's folding, i won't be there much longer.
> 
> From the EOC stats page, i see we have 3 newish heavy hitters in the TOP 20 - nice


We start getting more of these Titan X's folding I may have to step my game up a bit, I've still got a spare Xeon that needs a home and two vacant slots on Kittens. But likewise, congrats to all the new heavy hitters!


----------



## RushiMP

Pretty much stuck in Windowz at the moment, so that is slowing me down, otherwise I expect I would be putting up 2+ million PPD. At some point I will remember to get a 32 GB USB 3 stick and start folding on that.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Now go and recruit those new top folders for TC.


Working on it, helping one w/ his AMD chip at the moment


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Pretty much stuck in Windowz at the moment, so that is slowing me down, otherwise I expect I would be putting up 2+ million PPD. At some point I will remember to get a 32 GB USB 3 stick and start folding on that.


I guess I really do need to step up my game... I'm usually at about 2.6M at the moment; I'm hoping to get an additional two 980s to get me up to 3.4M but we'll see as I have another project back in the states that has been neglected for the past year or so...

I guess at your rate I'll be holding down the fort at 2nd from now on... I don't have nearly the GPU power...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well testing new ubuntu mate 15.04 beta, so far I love it


----------



## Danbeme32

Finally hit the 50 mill...



In the process in building another folding rig.. Got all the parts except the video card..I will be going over to the green side on that one.







Still debating 970 or 980.. It will be sli. I never played around with nvida cards before so there be a lot of learning with them..


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Finally hit the 50 mill...
> 
> 
> 
> In the process in building another folding rig.. Got all the parts except the video card..I will be going over to the green side on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still debating 970 or 980.. It will be sli. I never played around with nvida cards before so there be a lot of learning with them..


Sli 980's and fold in Linux for 850K PPD - all that PPD and using less than 500w.
PS.Congrats on 50 million:thumb:


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Finally hit the 50 mill...
> 
> 
> 
> In the process in building another folding rig.. Got all the parts except the video card..I will be going over to the green side on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still debating 970 or 980.. It will be sli. I never played around with nvida cards before so there be a lot of learning with them..


Do note, SLI doesn't have any affect in [email protected] As for netting 850K in Linux on a 980, that is definitely doable. You may actually net 900K if they stay steady at roughly 440K + 10-12K (with a few hundreds) CPU at 6 (mine could be ran higher).


----------



## dman811

SLI (and Crossfire) can actually have adverse effects if enabled while Folding.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Do note, SLI doesn't have any affect in [email protected] As for netting 850K in Linux on a 980, that is definitely doable. You may actually net 900K if they stay steady at roughly 440K + 10-12K (with a few hundreds) CPU at 6 (mine could be ran higher).


Am going to be needed a lot of help with linux.. I know zero..







But willing to learn it..


----------



## dman811

There are a ton of helpful people here who can help with Linux. Myself not realistically included. I can point the people out though.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> SLI (and Crossfire) can actually have adverse effects if enabled while Folding.


I had no idea I been hurting my folding while cross firing my x280..


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well done guys for all the Folding efforts. I am finally getting back into the game and getting another 3 rigs up. Total of 6x Nvidia 960's. 960's are what I call a nice low power consumption alternative. These will be 24/7 Folders. I fold a good 14 hours a day on my other Rig. (4.9Ghz 4790K & AMD 295x2 ). All for the cause, gotta find better treatnents or even a cure for Huntingtons Disease, that's my main goal.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Well done guys for all the Folding efforts. I am finally getting back into the game and getting another 3 rigs up. *Total of 6x Nvidia 960's*. 960's are what I call a nice low power consumption alternative. These will be 24/7 Folders. I fold a good 14 hours a day on my other Rig. (4.9Ghz 4790K & AMD 295x2 ). All for the cause, gotta find better treatnents or even a cure for Huntingtons Disease, that's my main goal.


Should have gone the 980 route.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Well done guys for all the Folding efforts. I am finally getting back into the game and getting another 3 rigs up. *Total of 6x Nvidia 960's*. 960's are what I call a nice low power consumption alternative. These will be 24/7 Folders. I fold a good 14 hours a day on my other Rig. (4.9Ghz 4790K & AMD 295x2 ). All for the cause, gotta find better treatnents or even a cure for Huntingtons Disease, that's my main goal.
> 
> 
> 
> Should have gone the 980 route.
Click to expand...

If you mean for 6 Gpu's...no lol. Initial outlay would have made the project non viable, while I want to fold, I have a life too lol

If you mean my main rig, the maxwell architecture was for me a sidegrade. Until they release big maxwell, I will remain ovservant as to what Nvidia has to offer with regards to High End GPU's, Right now they do not offer anything thrilling


----------



## lanofsong

@ENTERPRISE There may be a couple of TC teams interested If you could fold solely on your 4790K 24/7 - still a strong performer in I7









lanofsong
The PPD Police - FTW


----------



## dman811

I'd be interested in a 960 folder for Still in Beta.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I can fold in a team for the 960's but not for the 4970K as that wont be a 24/7 folder as its used for other multimedia.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> If you mean for 6 Gpu's...no lol. Initial outlay would have made the project non viable, while I want to fold, I have a life too lol
> 
> If you mean my main rig, the maxwell architecture was for me a sidegrade. Until they release big maxwell, I will remain ovservant as to what Nvidia has to offer with regards to High End GPU's, Right now they do not offer anything thrilling


I'm guessing the Big Maxwell would be referring to the G200 chipset, the ones found on Titans? If so fair enough, me I went the 6 GPU route... I intend to get more once I've saved up enough to obtain them. Still needing another 2 to fill up the other computer, and 4 more to fill my other 2620v3 CPU.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I think I may get out produced by @RushiMP... it was a good run I had.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> I think I may get out produced by @RushiMP... it was a good run I had.


WHAT?! You're throwing in the towel??? NO. You pick yourself up by your bootstraps and get more 980s!


----------



## lanofsong

Meh, I don't know about that. It will be close though.


----------



## RushiMP

Real close


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like I need to push to 4.8 on the 4790k or redo my optimizations


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Looks like I need to push to 4.8 on the 4790k or redo my optimizations


I think you need to go big!


----------



## Ithanul

Well, hopefully I will have a GTX980 soon to add to my GPU army. Really hope it shows up before this month's foldathon.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> WHAT?! You're throwing in the towel??? NO. You pick yourself up by your bootstraps and get more 980s!


Not throwing the towel just yet, I fortunately/unfortunately have a spare E5-2320v3 that isn't being used; it needs a motherboard and ram. Once I get that, I'll have availability for 4 additional 980s, which will be bought at some point - just not now (or maybe...). Anyways, don't count me out quite yet, I've still got a few tricks up my sleeves...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Meh, I don't know about that. It will be close though.


His numbers are more consistent, I'm pretty sure we're most likely neck and neck. Although I'm actually producing 2.6M not all of it shows up 24/7 so I get 2.4M instead.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Looks like I need to push to 4.8 on the 4790k or redo my optimizations


Like lanofsong said, "Go big!" and you know you the rest...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Going bigger


----------



## dman811

What does it take in voltage for 5GHz?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> 
> 
> Going bigger


AWESOME background!


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Mike








No badge for this but still a nice milestone to make for the Team


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Not throwing the towel just yet, I fortunately/unfortunately have a spare E5-2320v3 that isn't being used; it needs a motherboard and ram. Once I get that, I'll have availability for 4 additional 980s, which will be bought at some point - just not now (or maybe...). Anyways, don't count me out quite yet, I've still got a few tricks up my sleeves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His numbers are more consistent, I'm pretty sure we're most likely neck and neck. Although I'm actually producing 2.6M not all of it shows up 24/7 so I get 2.4M instead.
> Like lanofsong said, "Go big!" and you know you the rest...


Its all in the spirit of folding. I only had one machine folding and was so impressed with your rate of gain that I decided to at least try and see what I could do. All my machines have other purposes either work or gaming. Unfortunately, they all run Windows 8 and 2012 Server. Dual booting most of them is not a viable option.

I will create a dedicated Linux folder at some point. I sold off my old 'GPU graveyard' (Rampage III Extreme) and will likely create a new one at some point. Might take some inspiration from the miners and create a rackmount GPU folder based on a server or workstation board.

I have a bunch of old SGI C-bricks laying around packed with Itaniums, just have no idea if they can even be used in this manner.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz @hertz9753







300mil - nice


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> AWESOME background!


Thanks, Christine finds it a tad disturbing lol, then I showed her BioShock which now she understands there are more disturbing things from that game set lol









Congrats @hertz9753


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Its all in the spirit of folding. I only had one machine folding and was so impressed with your rate of gain that I decided to at least try and see what I could do. All my machines have other purposes either work or gaming. Unfortunately, they all run Windows 8 and 2012 Server. Dual booting most of them is not a viable option.
> 
> I will create a dedicated Linux folder at some point. I sold off my old 'GPU graveyard' (Rampage III Extreme) and will likely create a new one at some point. Might take some inspiration from the miners and create a rackmount GPU folder based on a server or workstation board.
> 
> I have a bunch of old SGI C-bricks laying around packed with Itaniums, just have no idea if they can even be used in this manner.


In that spirit of folding, you've definitely done well good sir; this makes me want to also step up my game. As for creating a rackmount, the moment you do that I'll be holding a very distant second but gaping third.







Either way, I like the competition, it's no fun when I don't have other numbers to compete against. I still have my reasons for folding but one of them is the competitiveness... I plan to hold my #1 spot.


----------



## Achpoques

Coming up on 16 million points. Upgrading the 680 to a 980Ti once they're out...then my 3930K build will be back to folding with the Ti.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> In that spirit of folding, you've definitely done well good sir; this makes me want to also step up my game. As for creating a rackmount, the moment you do that I'll be holding a very distant second but gaping third.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, I like the competition, it's no fun when I don't have other numbers to compete against. I still have my reasons for folding but one of them is the competitiveness... I plan to hold my #1 spot.


Well, I can make it increasingly difficult if you wish...







.

At least until I get tired of cooling that room in the Florida heat LOL.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Well, I can make it increasingly difficult if you wish...


I do what I can, even if I reach my goal of 12 total 980s I don't think I'll be able to keep you down from what it sounds like. The only thing would be that I fold literally 24/7 - 365, unless you do the same.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> I do what I can, even if I reach my goal of 12 total 980s I don't think I'll be able to keep you down from what it sounds like. The only thing would be that I fold literally 24/7 - 365, unless you do the same.


I have never really bought hardware just to fold, folding helps me to justify my 'need' for hardware.

So far I estimate I fold about 20+ hours a day with minimal downtime. I have the capacity for 4 more GPU at the moment, but it would require some power supply and UPS upgrades.


----------



## Ithanul

Hehe, then worry if I ever get more than one 980. The 7970 I have folded none stop since the first day I got it. The GTX980 I will be getting will be doing the same.







And I have plans to grab more GPUs down the road. My addiction to computer hardware is only beat by my addiction to art supplies.









Also, congrats Hertz!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I have never really bought hardware just to fold, folding helps me to justify my 'need' for hardware.
> 
> So far I estimate I fold about 20+ hours a day with minimal downtime. I have the capacity for 4 more GPU at the moment, but it would require some power supply and UPS upgrades.


Originally I bought my 980s to build a machine that I thought would be one of those "because I could" builds, folding, like you, gave me a "need" as well. But, I do buy stuff to fold, as I don't exactly donate to charities...


----------



## hertz9753

Thank you for the congrats.


----------



## hertz9753

I forgot to say congrats to @Klue22! 500 million.


----------



## Simmons572

I missed the 60 mil mark, but better late then never









EDIT: Doi, there's no 60 mil badge









Back to folding!


----------



## lanofsong

Wow - Congratz @Klue22 on 500 million points - just WOW!!
Way to go there @Simmons572 on 60 million


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Congrats @Klue22 and @Simmons572! Knocking them numbers out of the park!


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Nice work @Simmons572 ! and @Klue22 !


----------



## RushiMP

Damn @Klue22, almost 78000 WU, that is just insane. Deeeebs looks like he has stopped for a while, but it looks like its going to be a race to a billion.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Damn @Klue22, almost 78000 WU, that is just insane. Deeeebs looks like he has stopped for a while, but it looks like its going to be a race to a billion.


Maybe I'll be #1 in that race to 1 billion, leap frogging everyone else in the process. According to EOC if I fold consistently like this for the next year I'll be at 996M... it's game time.


----------



## msgclb

I just noticed @hertz9753 giving kudos to the second OCN folder to reach 500 million.









Congratulations @Klue22 on your 500 million.









Hope to make it #3 soon.


----------



## LarsL

Congratulations @Klue22 500 million


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I just noticed @hertz9753
> giving kudos to the second OCN folder to reach 500 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations @Klue22 on your 500 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to make it #3 soon.


I know your total combined points though.


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I just noticed @hertz9753
> giving kudos to the second OCN folder to reach 500 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations @Klue22 on your 500 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to make it #3 soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know your total combined points though.
Click to expand...

Wow! I do have over 500 million total points!









I completely forgot about those TPU points!


----------



## hertz9753

Thats when points were harder to get. I remember 353 and 511 points for GPU wu's. I could be wrong. I'm sure that their was no QRB, the faster you could complete them the more points your got for the day.


----------



## Ithanul

Hit 40mil now. Got a new GPU to add to my army, so 50mil will probably not take long to get to.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hit 40mil now. Got a new GPU to add to my army, so 50mil will probably not take long to get to.


Cangrats, and yeah these 970/980's really rack up the points fast


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hit 40mil now. Got a new GPU to add to my army, so 50mil will probably not take long to get to.


Congrats Ithanul!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Cangrats, and yeah these 970/980's really rack up the points fast


I'll know soon enough.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm already at 29mil now should hit 30 soon, also finally under 200 in ranking


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'm already at 29mil now should hit 30 soon, also finally under 200 in ranking


Congrats on breaking over 200 rank. I'm slowly edging up to over 100. Got 40 more spots to knock past.


----------



## dman811

I have 1.


----------



## hertz9753

I have 11.


----------



## dman811

No, -89.


----------



## hertz9753

No, my bad 2 1's.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I have 1+1+1+1+1+1?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Why? I have 32 but I'm thinking of only going with 23.


----------



## hertz9753

3x GTX 980
2x GTX 970
1 GTX 780
1 GTX 770
1 GTX 960

Those are my GPU's folding in Win7 on 5 rigs.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 3x GTX 980
> 2x GTX 970
> 1 GTX 780
> 1 GTX 770
> 1 GTX 960
> 
> Those are my GPU's folding in Win7 on 5 rigs.


Ok, your GPU army beats mine. But I will slowly grow my army.

Mine is just these three babies: 2x vanilla Titans and 1 GTX980.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 3x GTX 980
> 2x GTX 970
> 1 GTX 780
> 1 GTX 770
> 1 GTX 960
> 
> Those are my GPU's folding in Win7 on 5 rigs.


Nice grouping. Mike was a Combat Engineer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ok, your *GPU army* beats mine. But I will slowly grow my army.
> 
> Mine is just these three babies: 2x vanilla Titans and 1 GTX980.


That army though...









^ that editing though...


----------



## DarthBaggins




----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*


Congrats good sir, you're getting up there.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Thanks, this 970 has really helped in my gains, even though my 270x and 7870 would av. close to 100k a piece which is nothing compared to the 970. So next I want another 970 and a 960 or just sell the 970 and waterblock and get a 980 and save for a BP water block for it


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Thanks, this 970 has really helped in my gains, even though my 270x and 7870 would av. close to 100k a piece which is nothing compared to the 970. So next I want another 970 and a 960 or just sell the 970 and waterblock and get a 980 and save for a BP water block for it


Or you just buy all of them.







Congrats on 30 million!


----------



## dman811

I agree with Mike.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yaaaaay, 40 million. Apparently I got it while I was out checking out one of the newer fish stores in town. Sweet.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yaaaaay, 40 million. Apparently I got it while I was out checking out one of the newer fish stores in town. Sweet.


Grats!


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yaaaaay, 40 million. Apparently I got it while I was out checking out one of the newer fish stores in town. Sweet.


Nice


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Nice work guys









Will soon have my completed Folding rigs, just some more components and then I am done woop.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well chop chop, lol


----------



## dman811

No, what I really need to chop chop on is the Foldathon list. That's a ton of people to go through. Definitely not all of them folded in every FaT either.


----------



## DarthBaggins

more than likely a few are a month or two short of obtaining the badge


----------



## dman811

10 months + FFW or 11 months were necessary to get it. I guarantee that 50 percent or more only folded in one FaT. I think 10% of the people on the list might be getting a badge. That's a guesstimate based on what I've gone through already.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I get a badge, gimme my badge


----------



## dman811

I've gone through and found most of the 24/7 people.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I won't be on that list until December as I only started folding in October 2014 and FaT's in December... but I will get my badge.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I've gone through and found most of the 24/7 people.


I have been Folding pretty much non stop since 9/21/12. Minus the random card fire, hydro loss and ISP blackout.


----------



## Ithanul

You count me as one that not getting one. Had that move so missed a few months foldathons during last year.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I get a badge, gimme my badge


Me too! Not a 7/24 person but I did not miss any events.


----------



## dman811

I do believe you are correct.


----------



## Dimensive




----------



## dman811

Congrats!


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Nice work @Dimensive.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Well done good sir.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Whoa!! @Dimensive is catching up to me!! Congrats! It was a proud moment when I hit 40 mil. It's the first tier that starts the every 10 million badges instead of 5 mil. Keep on going!!


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Congrats!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Nice work @Dimensive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Well done good sir.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Whoa!! @Dimensive is catching up to me!! Congrats! It was a proud moment when I hit 40 mil. It's the first tier that starts the every 10 million badges instead of 5 mil. Keep on going!!


Thanks! Going for 100 million before the end of the year!


----------



## Duality92

15 million!









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=660149


----------



## Zen00

I just recently hit 10,000,000. I need to bother posting my cert to get my new badge.


----------



## dman811

That's not how it works. You can post it, and it's helpful for us when verifying, but you must request it with the form in the OP.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> 15 million!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=660149


Congrats!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks ^^


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> 15 million!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=660149


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> I just recently hit 10,000,000. I need to bother posting my cert to get my new badge.


Awesome work guys!


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats to all of you.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> No, what I really need to chop chop on is the Foldathon list. That's a ton of people to go through. Definitely not all of them folded in every FaT either.


I think I barely made it into that list since I missed two foldathons but I was with bbq for the ffw ^_^


----------



## hertz9753

That could be a problem.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That could be a problem.


How so?


----------



## hertz9753

Folding Is Magic... Just having some fun.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Folding Is Magic... Just having some fun.


Cheating ponies. We'll thoroughly roast you buggers next time, and we've got PLENTY of time to figure out some sort of seasoning!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Folding Is Magic... Just having some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating ponies. We'll thoroughly roast you buggers next time, and we've got PLENTY of time to figure out some sort of seasoning!
Click to expand...

I'm a normal folder and I can't see the future.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

200M.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> 200M.


Congrats!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Thank you. Now to get to 250M.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> 200M.


Congratz on 200million


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> 200M.


Great Job.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I'm a normal folder and I can't see the future.


boasting doesn't require the ability to see the future!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> 200M.


Niiiiiice.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz on 200million


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Great Job.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> boasting doesn't require the ability to see the future!
> Niiiiiice.


Thank you all!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Thank you all!


You are crushing the competition! Thank you for putting so much effort and resources into so many work units.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Electric bill doesn't like me but it's worth it, I'm currently working on a project that will be able to fold at least 6M ppd... we'll see how that goes.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Electric bill doesn't like me but it's worth it, I'm currently working on a project that will be able to fold at least 6M ppd... we'll see how that goes.


I'd love to make a folding farm like yours( or one as much at 10M), but thats way too much dosh for me, plus I would be scared of the electric bill too. I dont even know if this old house can supply that much power in one room









I look forward to your farm pics.


----------



## dman811

My house doesn't like the idea of 3 rigs all folding and then a printer going at the same time. I also share a breaker with my bathroom. and the hallway. Lights flicker whenever I print something.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> My house doesn't like the idea of 3 rigs all folding and then a printer going at the same time. I also share a breaker with my bathroom. and the hallway. Lights flicker whenever I print something.


That's not electricity causing the flickering, your printer is possessed.


----------



## dman811

When I print I push my 20A breaker very far. I've seen as high as 2100W on my Kill-a-watt when printing. That's with the TC rig, my main rig, and printer going. Then I've got the rigs in my closet (or I did until my motherboard died), and 8 lights. 5 of those are not energy efficient and draw 60-70W, 3 only draw 8W. Plus a few other things.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I switched all my bulbs in my house to HFL/LED, definitely worth it







I know there will be a serious drain whenever I get to firing up JAC lol


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> When I print I push my 20A breaker very far. I've seen as high as 2100W on my Kill-a-watt when printing. That's with the TC rig, my main rig, and printer going. Then I've got the rigs in my closet (or I did until my motherboard died), and 8 lights. 5 of those are not energy efficient and draw 60-70W, 3 only draw 8W. Plus a few other things.


Wow, dman, that's a lot of draw on one breaker!! No wonder you have issues with the lights flickering!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah I switched all my bulbs in my house to HFL/LED, definitely worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there will be a serious drain whenever I get to firing up JAC lol


Gotta love HFL lights! I plan to switch everything to LED. Still waiting on the prices to come down (though, they have dropped by 2/3 since last year).


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> I'd love to make a folding farm like yours( or one as much at 10M), but thats way too much dosh for me, plus I would be scared of the electric bill too. I dont even know if this old house can supply that much power in one room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to your farm pics.


Thank you. I'm sure once it's built I will kill my bill even more but all in the spirit of folding. Will most likely make a thread on it as well.


----------



## dman811

I can get a new 30A and be fine, but the wiring is so shoddy that I don't completely trust it and would prefer to replace it at the same time.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Wow, dman, that's a lot of draw on one breaker!! No wonder you have issues with the lights flickering!
> Gotta love HFL lights! I plan to switch everything to LED. Still waiting on the prices to come down (though, they have dropped by 2/3 since last year).


I noticed at HomeDepot near me had LED's for a 3 pack for $10


----------



## dman811

Staples has single pack LED bulbs for 25¢ a piece. I'd buy them but these lights don't work properly with LED bulbs.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I can get a new 30A and be fine, but the wiring is so shoddy that I don't completely trust it and would prefer to replace it at the same time.


If you don't trust the wiring I would be looking to reduce load and not getting a larger breaker.


----------



## dman811

That's why I don't turn the lights on often. And normally I'll turn the rig in the closet off when I need to print. My dad and I will be redoing all the wiring throughout the house once we've got a workshop built on the master bedroom deck.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> When I print I push my 20A breaker very far. I've seen as high as 2100W on my Kill-a-watt when printing. That's with the TC rig, my main rig, and printer going. Then I've got the rigs in my closet (or I did until my motherboard died), and 8 lights. 5 of those are not energy efficient and draw 60-70W, 3 only draw 8W. Plus a few other things.


Dang, and here I thought my parents' trailer probably have sucky wiring. So far I can have both folding rigs going, and everything else is not bothered.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Staples has single pack LED bulbs for 25¢ a piece. I'd buy them but these lights don't work properly with LED bulbs.


Huh, is the light fixtures just to old or something? I been slowly switching out my parents' lights in the trailer with LEDs. So far the ones I got are working very well considering its a 25+ year old single wide (And I mean a old style single wide, the new ones are huge inside compared to this one).


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Staples has single pack LED bulbs for 25¢ a piece. I'd buy them but these lights don't work properly with LED bulbs.


These are the ones I had bought: LED Pack


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> When I print I push my 20A breaker very far. I've seen as high as 2100W on my Kill-a-watt when printing. That's with the TC rig, my main rig, and printer going. Then I've got the rigs in my closet (or I did until my motherboard died), and 8 lights. 5 of those are not energy efficient and draw 60-70W, 3 only draw 8W. Plus a few other things.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, and here I thought my parents' trailer probably have sucky wiring. So far I can have both folding rigs going, and everything else is not bothered.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Staples has single pack LED bulbs for 25¢ a piece. I'd buy them but these lights don't work properly with LED bulbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh, is the light fixtures just to old or something? I been slowly switching out my parents' lights in the trailer with LEDs. So far the ones I got are working very well considering its a 25+ year old single wide (And I mean a old style single wide, the new ones are huge inside compared to this one).
Click to expand...

Factory built and transported out here, and I think that the guys that owned the house did the wiring themselves. My dad can improve upon it 10x over. Hell, I could improve upon it.

Ya, the lights they currently use are the ones that have the little wire in them and are full of mercury.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Factory built and transported out here, and I think that the guys that owned the house did the wiring themselves. My dad can improve upon it 10x over. Hell, I could improve upon it.
> 
> Ya, the lights they currently use are the ones that have the little wire in them and are full of mercury.


if you're re-wiring the house it'll be the best time to wire some CAT5/6


----------



## dman811

I plan on ordering 250 feet of it. Unfortunately my ISP (CenturyLink) uses DSL and forces you to use their crappy modem/router. That means no 16 port switch for me.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I plan on ordering 250 feet of it. Unfortunately my ISP (CenturyLink) uses DSL and forces you to use their crappy modem/router. That means no 16 port switch for me.


Yick, though what the heck you use 16 port switch for? Kind of funny though, CenturyLink is down here, but even they don't provide internet to my parents place.







O well, I never knew I would miss my 60 buck Comcast internet bill at least it was cheaper and no data cap.

Though, I should be glad the satellite provider we currently got allows my ASUS router to work with it. I know my parents love my router since it provides wi-fi throughout the whole trailer with ease. Just wish they allowed a higher data cap considering what I am paying for the internet connection.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Staples has single pack LED bulbs for 25¢ a piece. I'd buy them but these lights don't work properly with LED bulbs.


Where are these mythical $0.25 LED bulbs, I don't see them on their web site or at my local store? Were you by chance talking about CFLs?


----------



## dman811

Nope, LEDs. They might just be at my store. Or they might have been on sale. I can't find them on the site either.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Nope, LEDs. They might just be at my store. Or they might have been on sale. I can't find them on the site either.


Hmmm interesting, you should buy a $1 worth and put them up as a prize, I would be very interested in what they are and how much light they put out. I mess around with LED lighting for bike lights and flash lights, but 200+ lumen LEDs are $3 or so even from Chinese sources selling rejects for color imperfections.


----------



## dman811

If they are still available tomorrow I'll get the exact SKU number for you and I'll buy some for next month's prizing.


----------



## RushiMP

I had to run 2 25A circuits to my office to keep the voltage sag down, I can still drop it to ~113. Next house I am going to try and get some 220V in my office.


----------



## Diffident

10 Million, 10 Million Whoop, Whoop.









Now that summer electric rates are in effect, my folding is limited to foldathons.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Million, 10 Million Whoop, Whoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that summer electric rates are in effect, my folding is limited to foldathons.


Good hard points earned


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Million, 10 Million Whoop, Whoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that summer electric rates are in effect, my folding is limited to foldathons.


Congrats Dif!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Million, 10 Million Whoop, Whoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that summer electric rates are in effect, my folding is limited to foldathons.


Well done!









Well I almost hit 70M for the month of April... might be able to hit it this month instead.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congrats !

All those who have submitted for their updated badges will have them this evening


----------



## dman811

I'll continue reviewing badge requests until I have to go to work.


----------



## bfromcolo

Made it to 8, now its time to BOINC!


----------



## fragamemnon

Gimme my 50.








Hm, for some reason I can't open the stanford.edu stats and link a certificate, but the postbit should do the trick.


Took a while, but here's to many more.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Made it to 8, now its time to BOINC!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Gimme my 50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, for some reason I can't open the stanford.edu stats and link a certificate, but the postbit should do the trick.
> 
> Took a while, but here's to many more.


Good folding guys


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I almost hit 70M for the month of April... might be able to hit it this month instead.


And it seems like only yesterday you reached 10 million, but....when you clear the shelves of 980's, I guess the points rack up fast.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> And it seems like only yesterday you reached 10 million, but....when you clear the shelves of 980's, I guess the points rack up fast.


This is true, my first 10M was roughly in late December... 5 months later and I'm just past 200M. But then again, my electric bill has also shown it's true colours... all for the art of folding.


----------



## hertz9753

@Darkness Sakura is such a crazy folder. He thinks I'm normal because I only got 38 million last month.


----------



## Ithanul

I hope to get up to higher output hopefully later this year. Though, doing a 11mil last month was a very nice boost up.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @Darkness Sakura is such a crazy folder. He thinks I'm normal because I only got 38 million last month.


Remember, I plan to make that number higher. 70M is my goal this month.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

@Panther Al - Congrats on 100M!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

@RushiMP Congrats on 300M!


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats to all of the recent milestones!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congrats guys !


----------



## dman811

Just a request for those requesting these badges. Please make sure that you have the amount of points you are requesting a badge for before you request. I normally check by EOC, and if I see that the points are a little bit off, I will check with Stanford, but if that shows that you do not have enough points for the badge then it may get denied. Normally I'll hold off on doing so, but if there is a backlog of requests I will typically deny it. Also, for those requesting the Chimp Challenge badges, these are meant for a competition that ended in 2013, they are not a badge signifying that you participated in a single Foldathon.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Ithanul

Woot! Just hit 50mil! Maybe I can hit 100mil by the end of the year.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Woot! Just hit 50mil! Maybe I can hit 100mil by the end of the year.


Congrats!


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Woot! Just hit 50mil! Maybe I can hit 100mil by the end of the year.


Nice folds there!


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Please make sure that you have the amount of points you are requesting a badge for before you request.


But I wanna billion points badge like the cool kids!


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol can't have it just yet


----------



## dman811

I'm talking about the people that request a 50 million badge when they are at 45 million. Before I was an editor, I'd say go for it, submit the request early, but that was when requests were being reviewed once a month or less. I review them daily at least 3 times a day, normally more.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Bout to say if they were reviewed twice a week I could get away with that...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Latest approved badge requests have just been assigned


----------



## dman811

5 minutes before I reviewed the most recent ones


----------



## dman811

Well, I had to deny one for the reason written above. Requesting the badge before you have the amount makes things difficult.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Do not fear as I will check again tomorrow


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's right you will







lol


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats @Ithanul


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Is it me or have the 9411s disappeared? I'm only getting 9201s now... or least that's what I'm seeing at the moment.


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, I can go look and see what Black Dragon been munching on. Currently though it has a 9201 WU as well.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Maybe they are making a comeback. 3 out of the last 4 wu's here have been 9201. Before that I have not seen a 9201 in a few weeks it seems like.


----------



## lanofsong

Congrats @Ithanul

I picked up a 9411 WU after a few 9201's.


----------



## dman811

It's probably just a unit shortage.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Haven't touched a 9411 in a day or so now, just 9201s. Must be a really bad shortage of them, not that I mind but hey just thought I'd ask if anyone else is getting them as that's all mine keep picking up.

*Edit* Picked up a 9411, thought that they had did away with them.


----------



## fragamemnon

My 50M request isn't getting submitted.









What happen?


----------



## dman811

Not 100% sure. I wonder if anyone else has tried submitting requests and hasn't been able to. I entered yours manually @fragamemnon and if anyone else has noticed that their request didn't go through, please PM @DarthBaggins, @hertz9753 and myself with your Folding name, and what badge you need in a single PM.

EDIT:

It would seem that I may need to create a new request form, this one isn't communicating with the data sheet.

EDIT2:

Working on creating a new form and spreadsheet. Now just to get it so that new requests go to the bottom of the sheet automatically. Does anyone know how to do that on Google Docs?


----------



## dman811

Alright, badge request form and spreadsheet are now new and working. All stats from the previous one are migrated to the new one.


----------



## Ithanul

So that means the past few days the old one was not working? Should re submit?


----------



## dman811

It would appear that the old one stopped taking submissions on 5/6/15. If you submitted after that, then please resubmit.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

71M to go until my next badge... this is going to take a while.


----------



## dman811

250M is your next badge. There is no 300M or 400M, just 500M, 750M, 1B, 5B.


----------



## Ithanul

That going to be nuts once you get that 1B badge, DarkS.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 250M is your next badge. There is no 300M or 400M, just 500M, 750M, 1B, 5B.


That's depressing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> That going to be nuts once you get that 1B badge, DarkS.


I don't think I'll get it this year, but there is a more definite chance next year - more guaranteed after I finish this ESC8K build.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> 71M to go until my next badge... this is going to take a while.


1M to go until my next badge, this is going to take a while! Congrats you are putting up some incredible numbers!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> 1M to go until my next badge, this is going to take a while! Congrats you are putting up some incredible numbers!


Thank you and happy folding on getting that next million.


----------



## dman811

@numbrs your badge request went through just fine on 5/6/15. I have reviewed it, they just haven't been applied yet. The three submitted within 1 minute also went through.


----------



## numbrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @numbrs
> your badge request went through just fine on 5/6/15. I have reviewed it, they just haven't been applied yet. The three submitted within 1 minute also went through.


My bad


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All Folding Badges up to date


----------



## fragamemnon




----------



## dman811

Thank you Kim. Sorry I had to create a new form and spreadsheet, but with a little bit of help, it's pretty much the exact same thing.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Thank you Kim. Sorry I had to create a new form and spreadsheet, but with a little bit of help, it's pretty much the exact same thing.


No problem,practically the same anyway so navigating was not difficult


----------



## joeh4384

Hello 30 million and top 200 in team ranking.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Hello 30 million and top 200 in team ranking.


Congrats...


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Hello 30 million and top 200 in team ranking.


Nice!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Thank you Kim. Sorry I had to create a new form and spreadsheet, but with a little bit of help, it's pretty much the exact same thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Thank you Kim. Sorry I had to create a new form and spreadsheet, but with a little bit of help, it's pretty much the exact same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem,practically the same anyway so navigating was not difficult
Click to expand...

I knew it!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Knew what lol ?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Knew what lol ?


That you are like Jake from State Farm at 3 in the morning.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Ok I am officially confused lol


----------



## hertz9753

I can't find a better one.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find a better one.


Exactly. Because he is a guy.


----------



## dman811

I think the new spreadsheet somehow unlinked as well. I need to get some sleep.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I think the new spreadsheet somehow unlinked as well. I need to get some sleep.


Yes, sleep


----------



## hertz9753

That is the real one. It's real Insurance company in the US.

We did get a little off topic though. It was my fault.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find a better one.


Lol I get It Now


----------



## Simmons572

Submitting for 75 mil









Man these badges are getting further and further apart


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Submitting for 75 mil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man these badges are getting further and further apart


Congratso good sir, as you know they only get further apart from there.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Congratso good sir, as you know they only get further apart from there.


Thanks! I know, I know... Looking forward to getting your numbers one of these days


----------



## DarthBaggins

Still Have just the 4790k chomping away for my 40mil, guess I need to finish getting JAC online









And reviewed your request @Simmons572







just need approval from Enterprise


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Still Have just the 4790k chomping away for my 40mil, guess I need to finish getting JAC online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And reviewed your request @Simmons572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need approval from Enterprise


You need to get a 980 on some of those units, or a Titan X.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I was looking at the Titan Black on the marketplace, but I do want to up to a pair of 980's for JAC and put the 970 into Christen(R.C70)


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, its nuts what a 980 can put out. I will soon have mine back to folding soon.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Still Have just the 4790k chomping away for my 40mil, guess I need to finish getting JAC online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And reviewed your request @Simmons572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need approval from Enterprise


Thanks Darth


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just glad I can still review via my phone lol.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Looks as though EOC is having trouble...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Badges up to date


----------



## WiSK

Thank you


----------



## Darkness Sakura

4 away from the top 10 and a super long time till my next milestone... but for now 250M has been hit.


----------



## Mitche01

Finally made it over the 50mil mark!!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> 4 away from the top 10 and a super long time till my next milestone... but for now 250M has been hit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Finally made it over the 50mil mark!!


I remember when both of you started folding.









Congrats guys!









WiSK I didn't forget about you.


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I remember when both of you started folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WiSK I didn't forget about you.


Thanks Hertz,

Its been about 2 years 24/7!

I am now looking into upgrading to 3x 960s...ahem


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I remember when both of you started folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WiSK I didn't forget about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hertz,
> 
> Its been about 2 years 24/7!
> 
> I am now looking into upgrading to 3x 960s...ahem
Click to expand...

That will not be silent but they can put up some good points. I used to have one.


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That will not be silent but they can put up some good points. I used to have one.


They will be when I mod them!

my GTX650Tis all have passive heatsinks on them that keep them max 75 degress C in the summer. (TDP of the GTX650Ti is 110W. I plan on using the same cooler mod to cool the GTX960s (TDP 120W with 98 degrees C thermal limit, should be OK!)


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I remember when both of you started folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WiSK I didn't forget about you.


Last October... of course my numbers were much smaller then. "Started from the bottom now I'm here..."

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Thanks Hertz,
> 
> Its been about 2 years 24/7!
> 
> I am now looking into upgrading to 3x 960s...ahem


I'd try for some 970s if you can get em', or if you're lucky get some 980s, they will only do you justice (in folding).









Congrats by the way.


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Last October... of course my numbers were much smaller then. "Started from the bottom now I'm here..."
> I'd try for some 970s if you can get em', or if you're lucky get some 980s, they will only do you justice (in folding).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats by the way.


Thanks Darkness, Congrats to you too.

Of course getting 980s or 970s would be great, but I go for max PPD with lowest noise possible

(http://www.overclock.net/t/1426246/build-log-low-power-folding-farm-in-a-boring-beige-box-also-known-as-the-green-folder)

So as my current set up is close in tdp and temps to the 960s hence I think they will be better for me.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Thanks Darkness, Congrats to you too.
> 
> Of course getting 980s or 970s would be great, but I go for max PPD with lowest noise possible
> 
> (http://www.overclock.net/t/1426246/build-log-low-power-folding-farm-in-a-boring-beige-box-also-known-as-the-green-folder)
> 
> So as my current set up is close in tdp and temps to the 960s hence I think they will be better for me.


I see what you did there, nice job on build and sound levels. Definitely not the prettiest thing in the world but function over form I always believe, always.


----------



## Duality92

20 million









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=660149


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> 20 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=660149


Congrats.


----------



## Duality92

Thanks


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> 20 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=660149


Nicely done, although when you hit your goal of 5M PPD... that'll soon go quicker than you think.


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats Duality92.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Awesome, Duality!!


----------



## Mitche01

Well done duality!


----------



## dman811




----------



## DarthBaggins

Congrats man, took you long enough lol


----------



## Duality92

Liés! I practically just got this 15 nil badge a month ago


----------



## hertz9753

It takes you a month to get 5 million points? How do you live like that?


----------



## dman811

I used to get less than that, and now I've got this 970.


----------



## Danbeme32

Finally reached 75mil...


----------



## Ithanul

I need to try to get up to that one before mid June. Since I will be away from the rigs for about two weeks.

Could probably do it if I allow all four GPUs to just go full tilt till then.


----------



## dman811

I should have 75M by around... June 10th? If I stop playing The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt and avoid all core 15s.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Finally reached 75mil...


Congrats!


----------



## Dimensive

I have come for my 50 million badge!


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I have come for my 50 million badge!


Congrats..


----------



## Ithanul

Congrats, knew you had to be getting close since I do see you behind me at times.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Finally reached 75mil...


Nice fold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I have come for my 50 million badge!


Nice work.


----------



## JKuhn

I just submitted my request for a 5M badge.


----------



## dman811

I'll review the new ones now, been busy and haven't had the chance to do it in a few days.


----------



## Dimensive

Can badges be removed? I don't need both the 10 and 50 million ones, just the 50.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol what you put them together you get 60


----------



## dman811

I'll make note for ENTERPRISE to remove them both when you request for your 60M badge.


----------



## Dimensive

Next one I'm going for is 100 million.









Shouldn't take as long once I get the new folding rig up and running with 2xGTX 970's.


----------



## dman811

Alright, I'll tag @ENTERPRISE and see what he can do for you.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I will adjust badges when your next request comes through


----------



## Dimensive

Alright, thank you @ENTERPRISE!


----------



## Duality92

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=660149
25 million!


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=660149
> 25 million!


Nice work. I have a feeling once your folding farm grows you will be making more frequent submissions


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Nice work. I have a feeling once your folding farm grows you will be making more frequent submissions


Up until he hits 250M... then they'll be few, far and in-between.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Nice work. I have a feeling once your folding farm grows you will be making more frequent submissions


When I start to get parts!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Up until he hits 250M... then they'll be few, far and in-between.


Yeah. When I hit 250 million. It'll be a while.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Yeah. When I hit 250 million. It'll be a while.


Not if you net that 5M PPD you want, trust me it only took me a little under 5-6 months to get to where I am now.


----------



## dph314

Almost forgot to grab my 10M







http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cached-certs/cert.dph314.12626406.jpg
Been flying with this 980Ti


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Almost forgot to grab my 10M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cached-certs/cert.dph314.12626406.jpg
> Been flying with this 980Ti


Should be in the top 20 producers yes? Do you make roughly 600K ppd? Just curious as I'm wanting to verify this as an actual and not speculation anymore. Otherwise, congratulations.


----------



## hertz9753

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=672087

We love EVGA folders on OCN.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=672087
> 
> We love EVGA folders on OCN.


I'm getting lazy with my research lately...


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Almost forgot to grab my 10M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cached-certs/cert.dph314.12626406.jpg
> Been flying with this 980Ti
> 
> 
> 
> Should be in the top 20 producers yes? Do you make roughly 600K ppd? Just curious as I'm wanting to verify this as an actual and not speculation anymore. Otherwise, congratulations.
Click to expand...



I get over 500k in some of the x18's. I sometimes see close to 40% higher PPD on the 980Ti compared to the 980 when they get the same WU, and the 980 is folding at 1500mhz too.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> 
> 
> I get over 500k in some of the x18's. I sometimes see close to 40% higher PPD on the 980Ti compared to the 980 when they get the same WU, and the 980 is folding at 1500mhz too.


But you're not folding for OCN!


----------



## DarthBaggins

yup team needs to be set to 37726


----------



## dph314

Yeah I just happened to be getting my monthly 1.5 million in for EVGA at the time of the screenshot









OCN gets the other 28.5 days of the month.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> 
> 
> I get over 500k in some of the x18's. I sometimes see close to 40% higher PPD on the 980Ti compared to the 980 when they get the same WU, and the 980 is folding at 1500mhz too.


I see, 980 Ti seems like a beast. I've been thinking of getting a set (yes a set), but there's talk of the Pascal chipset being more beastly than Maxwell so I'm in wait for that... if no difference (or bad at folding) I'll be definitely nicking a few 980 Ti GPUs and getting my PPD through the roof.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> 
> 
> I get over 500k in some of the x18's. I sometimes see close to 40% higher PPD on the 980Ti compared to the 980 when they get the same WU, and the 980 is folding at 1500mhz too.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, 980 Ti seems like a beast. I've been thinking of getting a set (yes a set), but there's talk of the Pascal chipset being more beastly than Maxwell so I'm in wait for that... if no difference (or bad at folding) I'll be definitely nicking a few 980 Ti GPUs and getting my PPD through the roof.
Click to expand...

I would just go with the Ti for now. Think of all the points you'll lose out on waiting for Pascal. Plus you'll be able to get most of what you spent back when you sell the Ti's

That's just my way of thinking though. I don't have any patience, don't like spending any time waiting. Not the most cost-effective method though, admittedly..


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I would just go with the Ti for now. Think of all the points you'll lose out on waiting for Pascal. Plus you'll be able to get most of what you spent back when you sell the Ti's
> 
> That's just my way of thinking though. I don't have any patience, don't like spending any time waiting. Not the most cost-effective method though, admittedly..


I make 2.5-2.9M PPD... I can wait.


----------



## dph314

Ha, nice. Yeah I'd say so. I get this itching though as soon as another card comes out, and there's only one way to scratch it...


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Oh I agree, I've thought about it, we'll see about the Pascals, if there isn't much improvement then I'm going to go with the 980 Ti because most likely the price will drop as well. Either way I still have to get at least two additional 980s to make my current "set" complete; I will have 8 980s folding for me. After it's all said and done my goal in the next year to reach a 10M PPD... not exactly looking forward to that electric bill.


----------



## dman811

I get the itch, but if I start scratching I normally am missing a leg or an arm at the end.

Oh and I'm now a 75millionaire.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I get the itch, but if I start scratching I normally am missing a leg or an arm at the end.
> 
> Oh and I'm now a 75millionaire.


Congrats good sir.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

One of these days I'll reach 50 million. So glad it's forecasted to be a "cold" week (aka 16-20C all week)


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I get the itch, but if I start scratching I normally am missing a leg or an arm at the end.
> 
> Oh and I'm now a 75millionaire.


Nice work congrats.


----------



## JKuhn

I just submitted my request for a 6M badge.

I hope I don't have to wait for the points to show on OCN.


----------



## DarthBaggins

You get nothing and like it!! lol I'll review it now


----------



## DarthBaggins

40Mil Badge time


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Nice work!


----------



## joeh4384

I will hit 40 mill sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Dimensive

Congrats Darth and joeh!


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats on 40 million!







I also hit 40 million.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

New record weekly production for me: 17,802,932.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> New record weekly production for me: 17,802,932.


So, about 1,800 points per minute


----------



## Dimensive

That's just impressive!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> New record weekly production for me: 17,802,932.


You're the person we'll have to create an "It's over 9 BILLION" badge for.


----------



## LarsL

Congrats on the 40 mil Darth & Joe.








Congrats Mike on the 400,000 mil


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Watching the daily numbers of Darkness, RushImp and Hertz fold reminds me of this http://www.usdebtclock.org/


----------



## dman811

^Yes.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats on the 40 mil Darth & Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Mike on the 400,000 mil


Thank you. Rockhopper/msgclb should be at 500 million in a week if it doesn't get to hot.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> So, about 1,800 points per minute


Never thought of it that way... that's pretty cool.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> That's just impressive!


Thank you.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You're the person we'll have to create an "It's over 9 BILLION" badge for.


Hmm... combine myself, Hertz and Rushi you might.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Watching the daily numbers of Darkness, RushImp and Hertz fold reminds me of this http://www.usdebtclock.org/


I completely forgot about the US debt clock... I guess between the three of us we produce about 6.42M and 11.642M between those who put up 1M+ (#1-7).

Edit:

Over the past few days I've been watching my total PPD average and it looks to be floating between 2.8M and 3.1M, I don't think I can say it anymore but these new work units are quite high in PPD... I have a feeling what may be here in the next day or so will put me in a different level of folding.


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats on the 40 mil Darth & Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Mike on the 400,000 mil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Rockhopper/msgclb should be at 500 million in a week if it doesn't get to hot.
Click to expand...

First, Mike congratulations on the 400 million.









It has been getting miserable here so I shut down a couple of rigs.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Congrats on 40 million!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also hit 40 million.


400 Mil, nice fold!!


----------



## lanofsong

Just want to say congrats to @Darkness Sakura for passing 300million and to @hertz9753 for passing 400miliion - awesome work guys


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Just want to say congrats to @Darkness Sakura for passing 300million and to @hertz9753 for passing 400miliion - awesome work guys


Thank you good sir.


----------



## BWG

I only have 40 million.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I only have 40 million.


You can have some of mine.


----------



## BWG

May I just have 1 point?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> May I just have 1 point?


For you, BWG, you can have 2 points.


----------



## Danbeme32

got that 100mil badge..Finally ....


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> got that 100mil badge..Finally ....


Awesome! Welcome to the 100M+ range, that next badge is a bit of a stretch but you'll get there.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> got that 100mil badge..Finally ....


Looking Good. Congrats!


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz @Danbeme32


----------



## Dimensive

Congrats @Danbeme32!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Another one bites the dust... #12 now.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Another one bites the dust... #12 now.


As long as there is not some sort of gpu rapture, it looks like your going to pick off a few more really soon.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> As long as there is not some sort of gpu rapture, it looks like your going to pick off a few more really soon.


I'll agree to that, already have to send in one GPU to EVGA... I could be folding ~400K higher but that one was DOA. Right now, my main goal and with the support of my fellow folders is to reach 1B before the end of November.


----------



## Dimensive

Time to get some Ti's in your mix!


----------



## dman811

I'm going for a case and then maybe I'll grab something big for myself.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

And another one goes, and another one goes... another one bites the dust. These guys are really starting to spread apart... making things difficult to pass. It's like being in 5th gear and your foot to the floor but the car ahead of you is so far ahead of you and you're in the middle of Kansas (where you can see them for miles).

#11


----------



## Dimensive

Wow, which ones are you folding with?


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Wow, which ones are you folding with?


Just the 6x 980, 780, and 2620v3 @ CPU: 8...


----------



## Duality92

30 Million please! (last +5M increment)









oh and top 200 soooooon!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> 30 Million please! (last +5M increment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and top 200 soooooon!


Congrats! And yes this is where it starts spacing out... I almost don't like being @ 300M because my next one isn't till 500M.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I get to put in for my 50mil soon, Yaaay!


----------



## Ithanul

Soon, very soon for the 75mil one. Just 4mil more to go. Would fire up the 980, but the Alabama Summer heat is starting to fire up. Hopefully be able to get a water block soon for it.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> 30 Million please! (last +5M increment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and top 200 soooooon!


Congratulations!


----------



## BWG

Great job!


----------



## dman811

Requests have all been reviewed! Except in the case of BWG, who is shy of his 40M badge.


----------



## BWG

You passed the test.


----------



## hertz9753

It's true, you are are a troll like me.


----------



## BWG

Actually, here is what led me to request the badge, but I should have known better:


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Only 9 more to go.


----------



## hertz9753

I can't post mine here.


----------



## BWG

Did you check your PayPal?


----------



## dman811

Hey, you can't receive +Rep anymore.


----------



## hertz9753

He didn't have retired staff before. I think don't anybody was giving him +rep.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

8... and the fire has just started.


----------



## BWG

Yeah I unretired from my retirement badge.


----------



## valvehead

Finally hit 250M



It's going to be a long stretch for the next one.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Finally hit 250M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a _long_ stretch for the next one.


Congrats!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Finally hit 250M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a _long_ stretch for the next one.


Great stuff!


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Finally hit 250M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a _long_ stretch for the next one.


Congratulations!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Finally hit 250M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a _long_ stretch for the next one.


Awesommmmmeeeeeee

Edit : oh "poop", I just hit top 200!!!


----------



## lanofsong

congrats @valvehead


----------



## msgclb

I put in a request for my 500 million badge!



And congratulations to all you guys that are eventually gonna catch me!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I put in a request for my 500 million badge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And congratulations to all you guys that are eventually gonna catch me!


Well done.


----------



## BWG

That's pretty amazing.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Finally hit 250M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a _long_ stretch for the next one.


Congrats @valvehead








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I put in a request for my 500 million badge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And congratulations to all you guys that are eventually gonna catch me!


Congrats @msgclb


----------



## Darkness Sakura

So far so good, currently testing the new GPUs before swapping to water. Will give them until the others arrive and then it'll be time to do a full swap of cases and press from there; the new GPUs are on the AMD machine.



Edit:

GPUs work just fine, still waiting for the others... once verified they will all be under water.


----------



## NBrock

I should be at 100 million before the day is over


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> I should be at 100 million before the day is over


Awesome! I hope to be there in a few months.


----------



## Alex132

Just hit 10mil


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Just hit 10mil


Congrats! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Dimensive

To add another, I just hit 70 million!


----------



## bfromcolo

9M







Not keeping up with you guys but its something I guess, off on a business trip 10M is going to have to wait.



What's the story with the Foldathon badges?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

More than likely will be hitting fifty million overnight - if I remember to turn it on again.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> 9M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not keeping up with you guys but its something I guess, off on a business trip 10M is going to have to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the story with the Foldathon badges?


Many complications.


----------



## NBrock




----------



## Dimensive

Congrats @NBrock!


----------



## NBrock

Thanks!


----------



## shelter

Congrats to everyone. Some very impressive scores here


----------



## Ithanul

Ugh, crap it. This weekend all beasts will be released. Just having one card fold is slow (The heat inside what keeping me from letting them all go full tilt). But dang it I want my next badge.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ugh, crap it. This weekend all beasts will be released. Just having one card fold is slow (The heat inside what keeping me from letting them all go full tilt). But dang it I want my next badge.


Folding with a GTX 980 and 960?


----------



## dman811

I'm guessing both Titans too.


----------



## Ithanul

O, I will be letting all four go full tilt this weekend (960, 980, and both OG Titans). With these new WUs I should get a very nice PPD dump over the weekend. Just going to hope the temps don't go crazy high in the house. Bad enough it been hitting over 91*F inside...









Though, kind of looking forward to tech school for four months, maybe get lucky and if there is internet connection I will bring the folding rig along.







(Main rig would be way to much of a pain in the rear to move)

Got over 75mil now. Woot.


----------



## xDorito

Breaking 30m here!


----------



## JKuhn

Just submitted my request for a 7 mil badge.


----------



## Dimensive

Congrats xDorito & JKuhn, keep up the great work!


----------



## irda123

Finally broke 100mil !


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Congrats, not to mention you're showing up on my radar; great points you're putting up.


----------



## DarthBaggins

@Thumper@Shogon

@irda123 Reviewed you Requests for badges, just awaiting approval, Congrats


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irda123*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally broke 100mil !


Congrats on the 100mil









I better crank up my 980's so you won't pass me in 8 months


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats guys!


----------



## NBrock

Hey, Where my 100 Mill badge at? lol.









Tryin to get my brag on


----------



## JKuhn

I'm now at 8 million, so you can replace my 7 mil request with the one I just put in.


----------



## dman811

Done.


----------



## bfromcolo

OK made it to 10M, you can replace my request for 9M with this one.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> OK made it to 10M, you can replace my request for 9M with this one.


Congratz on 10M


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> OK made it to 10M, you can replace my request for 9M with this one.


Congrats








Keep on folding


----------



## dman811

Congrats bfromcolo! Your request has been reviewed.


----------



## dman811

So uh, the next unit I submit will put me over 100 Million.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> So uh, the next unit I submit will put me over 100 Million.


By the looks of it, you're over the 100 million mark. Congrats!


----------



## dman811

Yup, it only took 2 years 4 months 27 days compared to Darkness Sakura's 9 months 12 days for almost 400M.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Wish I could pump out a Mill a day lol


----------



## irda123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Yup, it only took 2 years 4 months 27 days compared to Darkness Sakura's 9 months 12 days for almost 400M.


Sounds like 2 years 4 months 27 days well Spent!


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats dman.









Once you get to 1 million PPD, you want 2 million PPD. If you fall down to lower numbers it feels like you are not doing anything.

You have to take a step back to understand that you are still folding and helping.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Yup, it only took 2 years 4 months 27 days compared to Darkness Sakura's 9 months 12 days for almost 400M.


Congratz dman


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Congrats dman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get to 1 million PPD, you want 2 million PPD. If you fall down to lower numbers it feels like you are not doing anything.
> 
> You have to take a step back to understand that you are still folding and helping.


This is very true. I have 500K. I want 500M PPD. But that is unlikely in this day and age unless I start doing nefarious things. I am not about that life.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Yup, it only took 2 years 4 months 27 days compared to Darkness Sakura's 9 months 12 days for almost 400M.


Congrats! Took me that long to get to 10M


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Congrats dman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get to 1 million PPD, you want 2 million PPD. If you fall down to lower numbers it feels like you are not doing anything.
> 
> You have to take a step back to understand that you are still folding and helping.
> 
> 
> 
> This is very true. I have 500K. I want 500M PPD. But that is unlikely in this day and age unless I start doing nefarious things. I am not about that life.
Click to expand...

A Folders got to do what a Folders got to do! 500 Mill it is!


----------



## joeh4384

I hit 50 million over July's FAT.


----------



## dman811

Nice!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

400M... unfortunately no badge for that.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> 400M... unfortunately no badge for that.


----------



## Alex132

Hit 15 million today


----------



## dman811

Congrats!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Hit 15 million today


Congrats!


----------



## Dimensive

Looks like I hit 90 million today, should be hitting 100 million before the end of the month!


----------



## DarthBaggins

nice, I'm hoping to be closer to 50mil myself


----------



## Dimensive

Judging by the rate you're going, you should hit that 50 million before the end of the month.


----------



## LarsL

Awesome job guys keep on folding and you will make your goals.


----------



## JKuhn

I just submitted my request for a 9 mill badge. I could have done it a bit earlier, but I was too lazy to get on this thread a click a few times.









Oh, and it sure would be nice to get 400 million in 9 months...


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I just submitted my request for a 9 mill badge. I could have done it a bit earlier, but I was too lazy to get on this thread a click a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and it sure would be nice to get 400 million in 9 months...


At what expense... I've spent just at or over $5k in just video cards in the past year, not saying it's not worth it but if you don't make much that's an expensive hobby.


----------



## irda123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> At what expense... I've spent just at or over $5k in just video cards in the past year, not saying it's not worth it but if you don't make much that's an expensive hobby.


I feel ya, I've spent about 4k on GPU's this year not including CPU's, motherboards, and miscellaneous stuff to power them. Its expensive but addicting!


----------



## dman811

I've spent... $900? No, $1000 on GPUs and miscellaneous hardware this year.


----------



## TremF

I've not been folding long and have only been doing 1 WU per day generally on my i7 4930K CPU and 2 x TX GPU's but I recently applied for my 1 million badge.

I haven't folded in a couple of days due to illness so not using my pc and, not being water cooled, prefer not to fold for too long due to the heat my system gives out, on already warm days, and the noise of the fans.


----------



## RushiMP

Party is just getting warmed up...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Party is just getting warmed up...


Whoa!!! 500+ million points - Way to go







. Only 4 months from #1 spot, with @Darkness Sakura hot on your tail.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Party is just getting warmed up...


You're keeping ahead of me but I can't get my GPUs to run any faster with the heat so I'm stuck. Great job on the 500M+ mark though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Whoa!!! 500+ million points - Way to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only 4 months from #1 spot, with @Darkness Sakura hot on your tail.


I'm keeping it competitive, currently 100M behind him so as long as I stay where I'm at it'll be a fairly nice distance to keep at.


----------



## RushiMP

"Though I Fly Through the Valley of Death, I Shall Fear No Evil, For I am at 80,000 Feet and Climbing!"

(Entrance Sign At an SR-71 operating base in Kadena, Japan.)


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> "Though I Fly Through the Valley of Death, I Shall Fear No Evil, For I am at 80,000 Feet and Climbing!"
> 
> (Entrance Sign At an SR-71 operating base in Kadena, Japan.)


Your feet have been off the ground and climbing through the Valley of Death OCN and now you're about to run out of oxygen!









Unless you flame out you'll pass me on the next update to become the #3 OCN folder.

Congratulation when you do!









And for all whose interested you can follow @RushiMP sprint to be the #1 OCN folder here!


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> Your feet have been off the ground and climbing through the Valley of Death OCN and now you're about to run out of oxygen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you flame out you'll pass me on the next update to become the #3 OCN folder.
> 
> Congratulation when you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for all whose interested you can follow @RushiMP sprint to be the #1 OCN folder here!


Thank you.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Still haven't gotten my 2014 Foldathon Badge.









Also working my ways towards the 75 Mill Badge, just a few more weeks.


----------



## JoshuaB123

One day I will fold...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshuaB123*
> 
> One day I will fold...


Uhm, kinda the wrong place for that sir lol Your looking for this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/672820/new-folder-introduce-yourself/3250_50#post_24299769


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Still haven't gotten my 2014 Foldathon Badge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also working my ways towards the 75 Mill Badge, just a few more weeks.


Yup. I know this.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Still haven't gotten my 2014 Foldathon Badge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also working my ways towards the 75 Mill Badge, just a few more weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. I know this.
Click to expand...

Just checking up on you guys.


----------



## hertz9753

Those stats come from another editor and dman has a couple of black labs out looking for him.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Those stats come from another editor and dman has a couple of black labs out looking for him.


Oh i see, well you could always just trust my wisdom, assuming you can't find the guy.


----------



## dman811

I have the CSV. It is a mess and horribly disorganized. If someone has experience with database dumps of the messy kind, let me know and I can forward it to them.


----------



## Dimensive

Finally made it!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Finally made it!










Excellent. Now on to 200million points


----------



## Zen00

At my current speed I should be getting to 100m in about 10 years. :/


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> At my current speed I should be getting to 100m in about 10 years. :/


That's not to terribly bad.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> That's not to terribly bad.


I...I did it in 8 months.


----------



## LarsL

@Dimensive Congrats on the 100 mil


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> @Dimensive Congrats on the 100 mil


Thanks Lars, now on to...one billion! This is going to take awhile.


----------



## muels7

I there a way to request the foldathon folder badge? I am pretty sure that I have participated in every foldathon since I have been a folder, but I only have the badge from 2011


----------



## dman811

There is no way to request it and there will not be a way to request it. I have received the CSV file dump for 2014, just can't work my way through it. As for the other years, I'd need to see if @axipher still has those archived.


----------



## Ithanul

Congrats to everyone.

I soon or later get to 100mil, currently just broke 85mil. But it just the 960 running atm, but watch out once I am done with tech school and back with my rigs. Have full plans to let all four GPUs all full blast. Who knows may even have one or two extras beasts to join in by then.


----------



## JKuhn

I just submitted my request for a 10 mill badge, I've been too lazy to do it earlier.


----------



## Simmons572

Just noticed this while resubmitting for the 24/7 club


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats.


----------



## Dimensive

Congrats @Simmons572!


----------



## msgclb

Congratulations guys


----------



## Mitche01

Congrats everyone.


----------



## irda123

Just hit 200mil!


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irda123*
> 
> 
> 
> Just hit 200mil!


Congrats!


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irda123*
> 
> 
> 
> Just hit 200mil!


Whoa, congratulations! What kind of PPD are you pumping out there?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irda123*
> 
> 
> 
> Just hit 200mil!


Darn nelly, congrats.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *irda123*
> 
> 
> 
> Just hit 200mil!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, congratulations! What kind of PPD are you pumping out there?
Click to expand...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=657664

2.3


----------



## Dimensive

Quite impressive. He has taken the OCN folding team by storm this year.


----------



## irda123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Congrats!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Whoa, congratulations! What kind of PPD are you pumping out there?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Darn nelly, congrats.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=657664
> 
> 2.3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Quite impressive. He has taken the OCN folding team by storm this year.


Just glad to be part of the team!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irda123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Whoa, congratulations! What kind of PPD are you pumping out there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Darn nelly, congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=657664
> 
> 2.3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Quite impressive. He has taken the OCN folding team by storm this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just glad to be part of the team!
Click to expand...

i envy you.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> i envy you.


Until you see his electric bill. I know when I was doing over 2M I was using at least 1.7kW of power an hour just trying to make it happen.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> i envy you.
> 
> 
> 
> Until you see his electric bill. I know when I was doing over 2M I was using at least 1.7kW of power an hour just trying to make it happen.
Click to expand...

Well the 3-4 980 Ti's you need for it use less then 3 480's worth of power, so idk how high it would be.


----------



## hertz9753

Cody be nice. You have a good GTX 98.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well the 3-4 980 Ti's you need for it use less then 3 480's worth of power, so idk how high it would be.


3-4 Ti's will create at least .7-1kW, I would know I own 3 (now only two). At my highest, when using upwards of 1.7-2kW of power I was making 3.6-4.2M but that was only brief as I wasn't able to fold on all my Ti's properly and the 980s were doing what they could.


----------



## hertz9753

If all of us had DeLorean's...


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> If all of us had DeLorean's...


Sorry I'm not producing what I used to Mike, but I'm not out of the game just yet... just have a few priorities that need to be resolved first then I'll be back in it. At the moment I'm trying to leave the UK, after that it'll be up in the air what happens next but I'm hoping to stay in OK when I get back, hopefully I'll finish my first project and then I'll be back to being on top - but I'll let these few pass me for the time being... should hit at least 500M before I leave.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> i envy you.
> 
> 
> 
> Until you see his electric bill. I know when I was doing over 2M I was using at least 1.7kW of power an hour just trying to make it happen.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> If all of us had DeLorean's...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Cody be nice. You have a good GTX 98.


Hey now Mike, i love it, but as always i want MOAR PPD.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> If all of us had DeLorean's...


If i had one, i would take a 980Ti back to when we had the 8057 WU's and break a Million on one card! Awwh, those were the days.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> i envy you.
> 
> 
> 
> Until you see his electric bill. I know when I was doing over 2M I was using at least 1.7kW of power an hour just trying to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> If all of us had DeLorean's...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hey now Bloody, hold your horses. I will get to 1.21GiggaWatts of Folding some day.


----------



## dman811

You and I both Pimp.


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irda123*
> 
> Just hit 200mil!


Congratulations.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irda123*
> 
> 
> 
> Just hit 200mil!


Congratz. 200million so fast.


----------



## bigblock990

Just made it to 25mil


----------



## PimpSkyline

Would it be to early to apply for my 75 Mill?


----------



## Dimensive

Congrats bigblock! And PimpSkyline, you have to reach that milestone before applying.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz bigblock


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Just made it to 25mil
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats on the 25 mil


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Congrats bigblock! And PimpSkyline, you have to reach that milestone before applying.


well it usually takes a while to go through so thought i would ask lol


----------



## dman811

I would have to deny it.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I would have to deny it.


Fair enough, i understand.


----------



## dman811

I used to get a lot in a day, back when I did, I would review them multiple times per day, now I just get bursts with a good amount of time in between requests, so I only check like once every 3 days or so.


----------



## JayKthnx

putting in for 150m today~


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> putting in for 150m today~


Awesome!


----------



## HITTI

Is this a badge, this icon here? How would one require it. I'd imagine it's just an icon to show your folding scores and not a badge?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Is this a badge, this icon here? How would one require it. I'd imagine it's just an icon to show your folding scores and not a badge?


You need to add your folding username to your profile and have 50,000 points for OCN. It looks like that.


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You need to add your folding username to your profile and have 50,000 points for OCN. It looks like that.


ty.

I am at 85k. I just put my name in my profile.


----------



## hertz9753

You were a little under 55,000.


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You were a little under 55,000.


Where have found this info?

I looked here.
http://folding.axihub.ca/foldathonone.php?user=HITTIOCN
http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=HITTIOCN


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hertz9753




----------



## dman811

Every badge request has now been reviewed!


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to @Weber for blowing through 300million point mark







and in just over a week, flying past me - crazy numbers there.

Some team needs to recruit this folder


----------



## hertz9753

Just asking.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> Just asking.


No! You need 500 million points. Sorry.


----------



## hertz9753

That is just wrong.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> No! You need 500 million points. Sorry.


You mean this? By the way, I may have fallen from the top three but I will be back once I get my cards back, still need to RMA my bad 980 too (before the warranty expires).


----------



## bigblock990

Congrats!!


----------



## Dimensive

Awesome, congratulations!


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz there DS


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats @Darkness Sakura I'm not talking to myself anymore!


----------



## msgclb

There are two guys from OCN on my threat list, @Darkness Sakura and @hertz9753.

The former is about 4 months and the later is 8 months.

But tonight I say congratulations for a job well done.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> There are two guys from OCN on my threat list, @Darkness Sakura
> and @hertz9753
> .
> The former is about 4 months and the later is 8 months.
> 
> But tonight I say congratulations for a job well done.


CONGRATS.....


----------



## dman811

All of these are reviewed. Congrats guys!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Congrats!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Awesome, congratulations!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz there DS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Congrats @Darkness Sakura I'm not talking to myself anymore!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> There are two guys from OCN on my threat list, @Darkness Sakura
> and @hertz9753
> .
> The former is about 4 months and the later is 8 months.
> 
> But tonight I say congratulations for a job well done.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> CONGRATS.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> All of these are reviewed. Congrats guys!


Thanks everyone, I don't fold nearly as hard as I used to (as you all know) but I'm still in for the cause.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Dman811, now may i have my 75 Mill badge?


----------



## hertz9753

No!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> No!










Oh for pete sake...


----------



## PimpSkyline

How about now?


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz!!


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> How about now?


Congratz...


----------



## dman811

I'll mark it as reviewed. But it won't be applied yet.


----------



## hertz9753

I still own part of the GTX 98 and that is why I keep saying NO!

Congrats @PimpSkyline!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz!!


Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> How about now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz...
Click to expand...

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'll mark it as reviewed. But it won't be applied yet.


Well thats fancy, i assume i might be close to 100 mil by the time i get my 75?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I still own part of the GTX 98 and that is why I keep saying NO!
> 
> Congrats @PimpSkyline!


Oh gee thanks, and I am liking the ol' GTX 98, now i have an itch for another...


----------



## dman811

No, it should be applied in a day or two.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> No, it should be applied in a day or two.


Okay awesome. Sorry to bug you at the end there, i got excited.


----------



## fasttracker440

At this rate i will have to apply for 100m badge and probably wont even have my 75 mil yet whats going on? JK







I know what its like to have a million things on one plate


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Don't worry, both you two will start skipping badges like I had to...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> At this rate i will have to apply for 100m badge and probably wont even have my 75 mil yet whats going on? JK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what its like to have a million things on one plate


Not even close to true. If I were reviewing badges daily like I was a month or two ago when I had a lot of extra time, everything would be all good. Don't spread rumors that badges take months to be applied. They did back in 2014 , but there were different editors at that point. We all have stuff going on in our lives that takes up our time outside of OCN.


----------



## dman811

@PimpSkyline check your signature.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @PimpSkyline
> check your signature.


My Sig or the Badges below it?


----------



## irda123

Last badge for me for a while


----------



## msgclb

I can't keep up with all of the millions of points that you guys are putting up!









Congratulations all.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @PimpSkyline
> check your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> My Sig or the Badges below it?
Click to expand...

I call the whole area the signature. But the badges.


----------



## bigblock990

Congrats irda123!!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> My Sig or the Badges below it?


A nice, new, shiny 75 million point badge


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @PimpSkyline
> 
> check your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> My Sig or the Badges below it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call the whole area the signature. But the badges.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, i can understand why you do that. Np. Thanks for the Shiny new Badge.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> My Sig or the Badges below it?
> 
> 
> 
> A nice, new, shiny 75 million point badge
Click to expand...

Yep looks good, who knows when i will hit 100, but i am gonna try for it next.


----------



## hertz9753

I told myself that I was going to stop when I got to 100 million...


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I told myself that I was going to stop when I got to 100 million...


I guess you missed that goal by 381,275,338 and still counting!









Keep it going. I marvel at folks like you.


----------



## Danbeme32

Finally reach the 150 mil mark...









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=334376

I tried to get the certificate from the site but it comes up saying 0 points..


----------



## LarsL

Congrats


----------



## irda123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Finally reach the 150 mil mark...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=334376
> 
> I tried to get the certificate from the site but it comes up saying 0 points..


Awesome Grats!


----------



## hertz9753

@irda123 could I get you to put your folding TC team name in your profile?

Congrats Dan be me for 150 million on OCN.


----------



## irda123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @irda123 could I get you to put your folding TC team name in your profile?
> 
> Congrats Dan be me for 150 million on OCN.


Done!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irda123*
> 
> Done!


The PPD Police - wear it with pride









Also, congratz to @Danbeme32 with 150Million and @notyettoday with 300million -


----------



## DarthBaggins

Time for my 50Mill


----------



## hertz9753

I read that as 500 million. Congrats Darth!


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol not quite there yet


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Time for my 50Mill


Congrats Darth....


----------



## LarsL

Way to go Darth


----------



## DarthBaggins

Thanks, funny how fast I got it once I fired the 970 back up at 1496


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irda123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @irda123 could I get you to put your folding TC team name in your profile?
> 
> Congrats Dan be me for 150 million on OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
Click to expand...

It took 2 days for it to show up on the list and I just approved it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well, once I get my client working again (and alternating two weeks on BOINC, two weeks on [email protected])..... So can't wait to put in for that 50mil badge that I'm so close to. ^_^


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, once I get my client working again (and alternating two weeks on BOINC, two weeks on [email protected])..... So can't wait to put in for that 50mil badge that I'm so close to. ^_^


http://www.overclock.net/t/1568965/fah-client-no-available-gpus/0_20

That is the thread I should have sent you.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1568965/fah-client-no-available-gpus/0_20
> 
> That is the thread I should have sent you.


I'll try some of the solutions in there, but my client doesn't even load, or show in the task manager. I'll still try the uninstall followed by rebooting then reinstalling trick though. ^_^ ...Tomorrow, because I really REALLY should be getting some sleep.


----------



## BWG

Fantastic achievements everyone!


----------



## HITTI

Well guys, once it updates I will be at 1million.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=HITTIOCN

I'd like to request a millionaire badge once updated.


----------



## bfromcolo

Is there a 10,997,286 badge? 15M is really a long ways from here...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Oh they get a lot further apart than that too lol


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Oh they get a lot further apart than that too lol


So thats a no then...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Oh they get a lot further apart than that too lol
> 
> 
> 
> So thats a no then...
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Well guys, once it updates I will be at 1million.
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=HITTIOCN
> 
> I'd like to request a millionaire badge once updated.


Yay! I hit 1mil.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Yay! I hit 1mil.


Nice!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Yay! I hit 1mil.


Congratz







, make sure you fill out the form on the first page.


----------



## bigblock990

Just applied for 50m badge. I'll wait until 100m for the next one.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Took you long enough lol. . congrats


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Yay! I hit 1mil.


Congrats on your first mil


----------



## hertz9753

I still remember all 3 of my first 1st one million points.

Congrats @HITTI and @bigblock990


----------



## 455buick

Finally!!

100 Million



I'm glad I'm back in the game...


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats @455buick!


----------



## 455buick

Congrats BigBlock!!!

You are on my threat list too!


----------



## 455buick

Congrats Hitti!!









I remember my 1st million. Long, long ago and so far away...

Keep them coming...


----------



## Dimensive

Congrats to everyone hitting milestones!


----------



## hertz9753

Don't answer the door it's a land shark...


----------



## dman811

All badge requests have been reviewed.


----------



## hertz9753

Could I get 250 million quarters instead. I need to do laundry.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Could I get 250 million quarters instead. I need to do laundry.


How about 1.25M dollars. You'll have to convert it for your quarters.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *455buick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Could I get 250 million quarters instead. I need to do laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> How about 1.25M dollars. You'll have to convert it for your quarters.
Click to expand...

I like that.







Maybe I should ask for nickels and trade them for dimes because nickels are bigger.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should ask for nickels and trade them for dimes because nickels are bigger.


Just don't take wooden nickels.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ding, 50mil. (finally







)


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ding, 50mil. (finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Congrats, Wulfe! Now the long haul to 75 million!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Congrats, Wulfe! Now the long haul to 75 million!


Now that summer's over, I'm fairly certain it won't take anywhere near as long as the 40-50mil badge did







Well, except now I alternate between folding and BOINC, but I digress







I don't run my card's clocks anywhere near what I used to though, since my case isn't quite as close to the window as it used to be - but who knows, an EK Predator 360 with an MSI 980 block miiiiiight be in my future, we'll have to see.


----------



## Dimensive

hertz, congrats at hitting the 500 million mark!


----------



## lanofsong

lots of love for @hertz9753







Now remember to fill out the form on the first page


----------



## fragamemnon




----------



## Dimensive

Also, congrats Wulfe and fragamemnon!


----------



## dman811

Don't worry Kevin, he remembered.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Don't worry Kevin, he remembered.


I was going to say that *"I will review the application later"*


----------



## HITTI

Thank you for my 1mil badge!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Thank you for my 1mil badge!


Congrats on hitting a million!


----------



## Danbeme32

I realized that I has giving the wrong badge.. Am at 150 mil not 250 mil..It will be a while but I'll get there one day..


----------



## dman811

Please resubmit with a 150M badge request again.

@Yey09, yes all 3 requests came through just fine.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Please resubmit with a 150M badge request again.
> 
> @Yey09
> , yes all 3 requests came through just fine.


ok resubmitted for the 150 mil..


----------



## irda123

No Badge for it, but have to share


----------



## bfromcolo

WOW! Congrats! That had to take a while.


----------



## bigblock990

Congratz irda123!!


----------



## dman811

I'm halfway there.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm halfway there.


Congrats dman...


----------



## LarsL

Congrats Dman on the 150 mil and Big Congrats Irda on 300 mil


----------



## bigblock990

Congratz dman


----------



## dman811

Thanks guys!


----------



## 455buick

Allow me to add my Congrats as well...









Great job, Folding and being a Mod. I would not want the latter position.

Take care,


----------



## bigblock990

Made it to 100 million.


----------



## Dimensive

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Made it to 100 million.


100 million great job.


----------



## Danbeme32

Congrats bigblock......


----------



## lanofsong

Congrats @bigblock990


----------



## LarsL

Way to go @bigblock990


----------



## bigblock990

Thanks everyone


----------



## joeh4384

Going for 75,000,000.


----------



## tictoc

Passed 50 mil over the weekend.


----------



## dman811

Congrats tictoc!


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz @tictoc


----------



## bigblock990

Good work tictoc!!


----------



## Zen00

Hmm, I need to get my 20 million point badge now.


----------



## dman811

If you haven't already, please vote!


----------



## Ithanul

Congrats Tictoc.


----------



## LarsL

Congrats @tictoc


----------



## Danbeme32

Hit that 200 mil mark....


----------



## Dimensive

Congrats tictoc and Danbeme!


----------



## james41382

Made the 20M mark this week! Moving on up...


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats @james41382


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz James41382


----------



## DarthBaggins

Congrats, and looks like someone beat me to reviewing so just awaiting approval


----------



## dman811

Yup, pretty sure everything is ready for approval.


----------



## Ithanul

O yeah, finally hit it.

100mil!



Gimme Badge.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Congrats tictoc!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz @tictoc


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Good work tictoc!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Congrats Tictoc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congrats @tictoc


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Congrats tictoc and Danbeme!


Thanks everyone.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> O yeah, finally hit it.
> 
> 100mil!
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme Badge.


Congrats on the 100 mil.







That is a nice big milestone.


----------



## bigblock990

Congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## lanofsong

Ooooh, a nice new shiny badge on its way to you @Ithanul - Congratz on 100 million


----------



## Simmons572

Congrats everyone!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Could I get 250 million quarters instead. I need to do laundry.


That's $625,000 right? Or am I ******ed?

$62.5m?


----------



## tictoc

It is actually 62.5 million dollars.


----------



## hertz9753

I just wanted to have fun. What if each quarter=one dollar?


----------



## tictoc

If each quarter equals one dollar, then you my friend should start collecting quarters, and turn that 62.5 million into 250 million.









My fee for this advice is only 62.5 million "hertz" quarters.


----------



## Ithanul

That some expensive quarters. Hmmm, maybe that means the pennies have actually value worth their use.


----------



## hertz9753

I got that one about ten years ago from a local store with my change. I think somebody got into the coin collection and maybe @dman811 would like to have it.


----------



## bfromcolo

Hit 15M!

For some reason when I tell the [email protected] site to give me the certificate it still says 14M but I really do have 15M...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Hit 15M!
> 
> For some reason when I tell the [email protected] site to give me the certificate it still says 14M but I really do have 15M...


Congratz.... A shiny new badge on the way for you


----------



## PR-Imagery

Think I'm close to 80m now


----------



## irda123

Finally Made it!


----------



## bigblock990

Congrats irda123


----------



## PR-Imagery




----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*


Give the man his 75mil badge!! Awesome job!! I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## Ithanul

Ou, congrats irda123 and PR-Imagery.


----------



## james41382

I hit 30 million this week. http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cached-certs/cert.james41382.30401305.jpg Can anyone view this link? Do anyone know if they expire eventually?


----------



## tictoc

Congrats on the 30 million.









The link is good. I am pretty sure that once you reach the next level that one will be gone. I think that the certs get cached until you reach the next million, and then the previous cert is replaced with the new one.

Now it will live on forever


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congrats on the 30 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link is good. I am pretty sure that once you reach the next level that one will be gone. I think that the certs get cached until you reach the next million, and then the previous cert is replaced with the new one.
> 
> Now it will live on forever


That works too!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I have a question... Any word on when the 2014 FAT badges are going to be given out?


----------



## WiSK

I'm not so active on the forum anymore, but still got a 970 plugging away


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I'm not so active on the forum anymore, but still got a 970 plugging away


Nice.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I'm not so active on the forum anymore, but still got a 970 plugging away


Awesome job


----------



## Mikezilla

Oh man, if I put a request in to get my postbits adjusted a bit, will I lose my championship team one?


----------



## bigblock990

Time for a new badge


----------



## LarsL

Congrats @bigblock990


----------



## NBrock

Just requested my 150,000,000 badge!


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz @bigblock990 and @NBrock


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hello all,

There will be a small delay regarding Folding Badge updates. Please bare with us and we will have them updated as soon as possible.

Thanks,

E


----------



## NBrock

No worries, I know you guys are busy.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> No worries, I know you guys are busy.


Agreed.


----------



## Mitche01

Here here.

Also congrats to all for a sterling effort.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

After 6 long years I finally just submitted my WU that should put me at 1,000,000 points for OCN









Not impressive compared to lots of scores here but I'm happy to finally get there


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> After 6 long years I finally just submitted my WU that should put me at 1,000,000 points for OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not impressive compared to lots of scores here but I'm happy to finally get there


Points mean nothing in the big picture. You're contributed more than most have to the cause to cure these things. Keep it up!









I'll be waiting for you to hit 2 million.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*
> 
> Points mean nothing in the big picture. You're contributed more than most have to the cause to cure these things. Keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be waiting for you to hit 2 million.


1 Million [email protected] points and 2 OCN flames on the same day, some heavenly light is shining down on me today









I bet I can do 2 million pretty fast now that I have multiple PCs and better hardware. I folded on and off since 2010 with a Phenom and CFX 5770s, meanwhile a few weeks of folding with my current rigs got me way more points than that setup ever did










I'll see if I can hit 2 million by the end of the forum folding war in february


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> 1 Million [email protected] points and 2 OCN flames on the same day, some heavenly light is shining down on me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet I can do 2 million pretty fast now that I have multiple PCs and better hardware. I folded on and off since 2010 with a Phenom and CFX 5770s, meanwhile a few weeks of folding with my current rigs got me way more points than that setup ever did


I know that feeling that it's not as many points as the /other guys/, but I'm not to the point where the points are cool and all, but those blog articles that happen occasionally about a breakthrough being made, that was helped by folding, that's the real gold. I get a little giddy.

Gratz on 2 flames as well.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*
> 
> I know that feeling that it's not as many points as the /other guys/, but I'm not to the point where the points are cool and all, but those blog articles that happen occasionally about a breakthrough being made, that was helped by folding, that's the real gold. I get a little giddy.
> 
> Gratz on 2 flames as well.


I know what you mean, at least I can contribute to something real just by clicking a button on my PCs. You never know, some major world changing breakthrough in research may happen thanks in part to all of us folders!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I know what you mean, at least I can contribute to something real just by clicking a button on my PCs. You never know, some major world changing breakthrough in research may happen thanks in part to all of us folders!


Who knows! That Pentium 4 in your closet could technically fold that wu that cures something.


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I know what you mean, at least I can contribute to something real just by clicking a button on my PCs. You never know, some major world changing breakthrough in research may happen thanks in part to all of us folders!


It all counts...that is the spirit!

Congratulations on the 1mil! Remember all the guys above you have been there...so you can get to their position too!


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*
> 
> Who knows! That Pentium 4 in your closet could technically fold that wu that cures something.


I actually have a Pentium 4 HT on a test bench right next to my closet door, how did you know, get out of my head!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> It all counts...that is the spirit!
> 
> Congratulations on the 1mil! Remember all the guys above you have been there...so you can get to their position too!


Thanks! I would like to get a dedicated folding rig, between my work and the kids always playing with my other desktops, it's hard to get my fold on consistently at all.

Excuse for a new PC maybe?


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, I remember when I got my first mil. Think that was back on a GTX590 or GTX680. At least it kept the house warm during winter.







Now with these Maxwells they spit points out like crazy.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I actually have a Pentium 4 HT on a test bench right next to my closet door, how did you know, get out of my head!
> Thanks! I would like to get a dedicated folding rig, between my work and the kids always playing with my other desktops, it's hard to get my fold on consistently at all.
> 
> *Excuse for a new PC maybe?*


Folding is an excellent excuse for new hardware


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> 1 Million [email protected] points and 2 OCN flames on the same day, some heavenly light is shining down on me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet I can do 2 million pretty fast now that I have multiple PCs and better hardware. I folded on and off since 2010 with a Phenom and CFX 5770s, meanwhile a few weeks of folding with my current rigs got me way more points than that setup ever did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can hit 2 million by the end of the forum folding war in february


To give you an idea of how fast you reach various "milestones," I started back in Oct 2014... I'm now just shy of 590M; I slowed my folding the closer I got to leaving the UK due various things (like packing). Anyways, although my numbers were awesome, so was that electric bill... BUT if you enjoy it then the cost won't matter (trust me, I plan to find my spot again in the top 20).


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> To give you an idea of how fast you reach various "milestones," I started back in Oct 2014... I'm now just shy of 590M; I slowed my folding the closer I got to leaving the UK due various things (like packing). Anyways, although my numbers were awesome, so was that electric bill... BUT if you enjoy it then the cost won't matter (trust me, I plan to find my spot again in the top 20).


There are a lot of very BIG folders this month; I am about to be removed from the TOP 20 myself. I am going to have to bring another 980 into the fold


----------



## BWG

Reviewing this list now... And done. PM'd Enterprise for implementation


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> After 6 long years I finally just submitted my WU that should put me at 1,000,000 points for OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not impressive compared to lots of scores here but I'm happy to finally get there


Congrats on your first of many millions of folding @ home points.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> There are a lot of very BIG folders this month; I am about to be removed from the TOP 20 myself. I am going to have to bring another 980 into the fold


I'm sure I'll be back in the mix once I get my 980 Ti's back... but for now it's moving time (literally) and then back to the states I come.


----------



## BWG

Where are you moving from/to and why? Hiring someone or diy?


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Where are you moving from/to and why? Hiring someone or diy?


From the UK to Oklahoma because the USAF told me I can no longer stay here; they are paying for my move as well because they are forcing the move.


----------



## RushiMP

@BWG

Going to have to cook up a fancy billionaire tag soon....


----------



## Ithanul

No kidding. Mad props to them for that many points. That a butt load of WUs.


----------



## BWG

Yes you are! You're chasing klue22 down!


----------



## bajer29

Just reached my first mil


----------



## BWG

Great job!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Just reached my first mil


Nice!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Just reached my first mil


Congratz


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Just reached my first mil


Congrats..







i remember my first mil...


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Just reached my first mil


Grats







I just hit the mark myself, now full steam for 5 million (next goal)


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Grats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hit the mark myself, now full steam for 5 million (next goal)


Congrats to you too...


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Great job!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*
> 
> Nice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Congrats..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i remember my first mil...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Grats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hit the mark myself, now full steam for 5 million (next goal)


Thanks guys! Hoping to pull much further ahead of that in the next few weeks with all the folding events going on


----------



## Ithanul

Congrats on the first mil.


----------



## joeh4384

Just put in for 100 million.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Just put in for 100 million.


Congrats on the big milestone!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Just put in for 100 million.


I hope one day to be as point-rich as you. Nice job!


----------



## Mitche01

Well I managed to make a personal goal yesterday - 1 million points in 24 Hours!



980 Ti @ 1475Mhz
980 @ 1500Mhz

Damn close to 75Mil now!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Well I managed to make a personal goal yesterday - 1 million points in 24 Hours!
> 
> 
> 
> 980 Ti @ 1475Mhz
> 980 @ 1500Mhz
> 
> Damn close to 75Mil now!


Very nice.

Need to get around and fully get all five of my GPUs going.

Though, been thinking some crazy ideas about smacking the old Titans onto a spare board and run seven GPUs at once. Think I blow a fuse if I did a stunt like that.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> Need to get around and fully get all five of my GPUs going.
> 
> Though, been thinking some crazy ideas about smacking the old Titans onto a spare board and run seven GPUs at once. Think I blow a fuse if I did a stunt like that.


I have 6 maxwell gpu's in two rigs pulling 1500w (kill-a-watt measured) on a single outlet, no issues so far


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Well I managed to make a personal goal yesterday - 1 million points in 24 Hours!
> 
> 
> 
> 980 Ti @ 1475Mhz
> 980 @ 1500Mhz
> 
> Damn close to 75Mil now!


Look @axipher someone users your site!


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I have 6 maxwell gpu's in two rigs pulling 1500w (kill-a-watt measured) on a single outlet, no issues so far


Bet those wires getting toasty. I had to split my rigs onto two circuits, a 20A and a 30A.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Bet those wires getting toasty. I had to split my rigs onto two circuits, a 20A and a 30A.


15a @ 110v is good for 1650watts. Hasn't tripped the breaker yet, and its been several months of use


----------



## RushiMP

I was tripping my 15A routinely and getting alot of differential voltage sag. So ran some new wires from the breaker and its been 2 years solid folding.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I was tripping my 15A routinely and getting alot of differential voltage sag. *So ran some new wires from the breaker* and its been 2 years solid folding.


Obligatory comment for anybody out there looking to get more power out of a breaker, make sure the line from the breaker is rated to handle the amperage you're looking to get as I suspect RushiMP did instead of just changing to a higher output circuit if you don't want your house to turn into a pile of ashes







. -Your neighborly fire safety guy.


----------



## RushiMP

Correcto. Ashes bad.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I have 6 maxwell gpu's in two rigs pulling 1500w (kill-a-watt measured) on a single outlet, no issues so far


The two old Titans are not maxwell, so they can pull some serious Watts all by themselves.








Reason I'm liking the 980Tis. Pull way less Watts and they OC very well. Got one cruising at 1558MHz, the 21s where not wanting to play ball above that.
Though, seems some 18s are being funky with the clocks at times.

I just not really want to push a 30+ year old single wide trailers wires... (Darn thing older than me)


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> The two old Titans are not maxwell, so they can pull some serious Watts all by themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reason I'm liking the 980Tis. Pull way less Watts and they OC very well. Got one cruising at 1558MHz, the 21s where not wanting to play ball above that.
> Though, seems some 18s are being funky with the clocks at times.
> 
> I just not really want to push a 30+ year old single wide trailers wires... (Darn thing older than me)


I think I'll have to flash my 980Ti Bios for some more volts. Limited options in Linux software.







I've gotten some error states around 1460Mhz.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I think I'll have to flash my 980Ti Bios for some more volts. Limited options in Linux software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten some error states around 1460Mhz.


Bought these two of another peep here. Seems they already have modified BIOS. They max up to 1.274 volts on full load.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I think I'll have to flash my 980Ti Bios for some more volts. Limited options in Linux software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten some error states around 1460Mhz.


Same results here. Been running mine at 1445mhz. I'm on air, so I don't have temp headroom to push for more voltage than stock.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Same results here. Been running mine at 1445mhz. I'm on air, so I don't have temp headroom to push for more voltage than stock.


Hmm I have some temp headroom. It's at less than 50% fan speed.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Hmm I have some temp headroom. It's at less than 50% fan speed.


I'm running two in the same pc, so the top card gets warm. Top gpu at 75% fan, bottom at 60% Top card gets to mid 70's for temp on core21 units.


----------



## Danbeme32

even tho I have the badge already given to me by mistake.. I finally hit the 250 mil mark...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> even tho I have the badge already given to me by mistake.. I finally hit the 250 mil mark...


Well............Congratz again


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> even tho I have the badge already given to me by mistake.. I finally hit the 250 mil mark...


Congrats!

Now on to the long stretch to 500M!


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> even tho I have the badge already given to me by mistake.. I finally hit the 250 mil mark...


Holy cow! At this rate I'll match that in the year.. let's see.. 5.75 years for 1,000,000 points * 250 = 1437.5 years aka June 3453









mega congrats!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Holy cow! At this rate I'll match that in the year.. let's see.. 5.75 years for 1,000,000 points * 250 = 1437.5 years aka June 3453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mega congrats!


Haha, by then your phone will get 10mil PPD.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Haha, by then your phone will get 10mil PPD.


Will I still be able to opt for a flip phone? I don't have a smart phone in 2016


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Will I still be able to opt for a flip phone? I don't have a smart phone in 2016










You not the only one. I still rock a slider phone. I like my cheap phone bill.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You not the only one. I still rock a slider phone. I like my cheap phone bill.


I also like being able to drop my phone and not have a panic attack, and I also like looking at the mortal world when I'm outside


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I also like being able to drop my phone and not have a panic attack, and I also like looking at the mortal world when I'm outside


Yeah, my Mom got a smartphone. She already busted the camera lens on it.







Whats annoying, she keeps asking me to show her how to work the darn thing.

LoL, so true. I have actually seen people either come close to smacking signs or into people or actually straight up smacking a sign into their face.







Well, actually had one dumb nut come close to smacking the rear end of my truck a few days ago.









I envy our tech dude who has a jammer. Hehe, he uses it when he goes to the movies.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, my Mom got a smartphone. She already busted the camera lens on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats annoying, she keeps asking me to show her how to work the darn thing.
> 
> LoL, so true. I have actually seen people either come close to smacking signs or into people or actually straight up smacking a sign into their face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually had one dumb nut come close to smacking the rear end of my truck a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I envy our tech dude who has a jammer. Hehe, he uses it when he goes to the movies.


Haha. I got my mom to settle on a tab for when she's home and a flip phone for when she's out and about, she's happy with that combo and it saves me a fortune on the family plan.

oh man, I need one of those Jammers! ::how to get your female dates attention 101, kill her phone::


----------



## Mitche01

75Mil done...


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> 
> 
> 75Mil done...


Congrats..


----------



## Simmons572

Now back to the TC








Speaking of which, Full Auto could really use a dedicated i7 folder...


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the TC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, Full Auto could really use a dedicated i7 folder...


Congratulation ..


----------



## Dhoulmagus




----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*


Congrats.....


----------



## DarthBaggins

Congrats, now fold more!!


----------



## jimjim975

Its not much, but its something my gtx 960 can do


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjim975*
> 
> 
> Its not much, but its something my gtx 960 can do


Congrats.. Keep folding on....


----------



## james41382

Just hit 40M...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm going to hit 65 million overnight!


----------



## bigblock990

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Congrats to all who've submitted, I've reviewed your submissions just awaiting Enterprise's approval


----------



## RushiMP

Man, this thing is getting tight...


----------



## lanofsong

Yes it is. This is one race i am watching


----------



## mmonnin

Both have stepped it up in the past week. Going to be tight. May have to check Stanford's updates for the hourly updates.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Yes it is. This is one race i am watching


^ This


----------



## drew630




----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drew630*


Congrats....


----------



## drew630

Thanks


----------



## Nick the Slick

Trying to figure out why my request for 1 mil badge got denied? It says "Cannot find" as the reason, but my name pulls up fine on both the [email protected] website and the axihub? I noticed I accidentally put my OCN user name as Nick_the_Slick (which is my donor name, which was correct on the form) but should be Nick the Slick (without underscores). Is that why? No big deal, just curious. Submitted for my 5 mil badge with correct info though, so hopefully this will go through lol.


----------



## jimjim975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> Trying to figure out why my request for 1 mil badge got denied? It says "Cannot find" as the reason, but my name pulls up fine on both the [email protected] website and the axihub? I noticed I accidentally put my OCN user name as Nick_the_Slick (which is my donor name, which was correct on the form) but should be Nick the Slick (without underscores). Is that why? No big deal, just curious. Submitted for my 5 mil badge with correct info though, so hopefully this will go through lol.


Your username is nick-the-slick, not nick_the_slick.


----------



## DarthBaggins

no it is nick_the_slick (Reviewed and awaiting approval):


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> no it is nick_the_slick (Reviewed and awaiting approval):


Thanks for the quick response and for taking care of that. Sorry for my noobness


----------



## jimjim975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> no it is nick_the_slick (Reviewed and awaiting approval):


Sorry, I meant his Overclock.net username. In the URL bar it shows nick-the-slick.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Oh lol


----------



## BWG

Sure...


----------



## Duality92

My 75 million badge is where? I'll reach 100 before I get it it seems









Submitted the 20th!


----------



## DarthBaggins

You'll never get it, lol









Also all recent submissions have been reviewed just awaiting big bosses' approval


----------



## BWG

Thank you Darth


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Thank you Darth


no problem I try to check the submissions daily


----------



## Wyllliam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> You'll never get it, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also all recent submissions have been reviewed just awaiting big bosses' approval


any idea when the big boss might approve them?
Do i have to request a new badge every time i achieve a milestone?
I probably hit 5 M within this week (due to FFW)


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wyllliam*
> 
> any idea when the big boss might approve them?
> Do i have to request a new badge every time i achieve a milestone?
> I probably hit 5 M within this week (due to FFW)


I can answer that second one.

Yes, each time you hit a milestone you must request the new badge. Otherwise you will not get the badge.

But just be patience the badge will show up in due time.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wyllliam*
> 
> any idea when the big boss might approve them?
> Do i have to request a new badge every time i achieve a milestone?
> I probably hit 5 M within this week (due to FFW)
> 
> 
> 
> I can answer that second one.
> 
> Yes, each time you hit a milestone you must request the new badge. Otherwise you will not get the badge.
> 
> But just be patience the badge will show up in due time.
Click to expand...

Don't hold your breathe.


----------



## mmonnin

I was at 20+ mil before I got the 10mil badge at around 400k PPD. I didn't bother requesting again until hitting 50 since it takes so long.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah no clue on the time frame of the badge dist, I can say many are in line for acceptance of their badges


----------



## james41382

I have also noticed that it takes a while before the badge is updated. I think I'll hit 50M before I receive the 40M badge.







I will probably start request less frequently as well.. maybe every 25M instead of every 10M.


----------



## hertz9753

@ENTERPRISE I think these folders are calling you.

He should be up in about 6 or 7 hours.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @ENTERPRISE I think these folders are calling you.
> 
> He should be up in about 6 or 7 hours.


I don't really care that much tbh. I have just noticed a couple people mention it recently so I thought I'd say that I've also noticed too.

With that being said I think it's exciting for new folders to reach those initial milestones like 10 and 20 million, but once you hit 100 I imagine it's less exciting and you just wait for the larger milestones like 100, 150, 200, etc.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys.

Badges will be distributed on Monday







. Actually I found some free time and they are up to date as of now. Please be aware that we apply awards generally in steps of 5 Million, so those with in between amounts will default to lower amount Badge.

Sorry for any delay.


----------



## BWG

Thank you.


----------



## fasttracker440

I there another place to request foldathon folder I did not see it on the first page Looking for the 14 and 15 badge.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, when are the 2015 badges getting handed out. I managed to actually do them all last year.


----------



## Anthony20022

Reached 10 million yesterday


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> I there another place to request foldathon folder I did not see it on the first page Looking for the 14 and 15 badge.


I'm curious as well, since I'm still waiting on my 2014 badge. 2015 I'm pretty certain I didn't qualify for due to heat issues preventing me from being in a few of them.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> Reached 10 million yesterday


Congratz on 10 million points


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> Reached 10 million yesterday


Congrats.


----------



## bajer29

8mil I was hoping to reach 10 by the end of the FFW, but oh well. I guess I'll just have to do some other events


----------



## Wyllliam

I reached 5 million during the FFW.
Basge is requested


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> I there another place to request foldathon folder I did not see it on the first page Looking for the 14 and 15 badge.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as well, since I'm still waiting on my 2014 badge. 2015 I'm pretty certain I didn't qualify for due to heat issues preventing me from being in a few of them.
Click to expand...

I am waiting on both the 2014 and 2015 ones, but a Folding Editor said it would be a big hassle to go through the records of both years, but someone needs to do it. Folding non stop for 2 yrs isn't easy or cheap. lol


----------



## Wyllliam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> 8mil I was hoping to reach 10 by the end of the FFW, but oh well. I guess I'll just have to do some other events


You and me both


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, when are the 2015 badges getting handed out. I managed to actually do them all last year.


I have not received a list from the Editors to action as of yet. Please contact BWG regarding this.


----------



## BWG

I just got full access to axihub. It's a long and tedious process. I'll post here when I provide the list to Enterprise.


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I just got full access to axihub. It's a long and tedious process. I'll post here when I provide the list to Enterprise.


Will you be scrubbing 2014 as well? or just 2015?


----------



## BWG

Both


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I am waiting on both the 2014 and 2015 ones, but a Folding Editor said it would be a big hassle to go through the records of both years, but someone needs to do it. Folding non stop for 2 yrs isn't easy or cheap. lol


I've been waiting since it was mentioned as having been started being sorted through back in Feb 2015. Definitely agree that it isn't cheap on the electric bill.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Both


Yay, glad to hear about this! As for my previous comment about 2014 being sorted through hopefully whoever was doing such was able to pass on their work to you so it isn't quite as tedious (aka making you start from the beginning again).

Obviously, staffing changes may have made such a feat more of a dream, but I still hope there was a head start to work from


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I am waiting on both the 2014 and 2015 ones, but a Folding Editor said it would be a big hassle to go through the records of both years, but someone needs to do it. Folding non stop for 2 yrs isn't easy or cheap. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting since it was mentioned as having been started being sorted through back in Feb 2015. Definitely agree that it isn't cheap on the electric bill.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, glad to hear about this! As for my previous comment about 2014 being sorted through hopefully whoever was doing such was able to pass on their work to you so it isn't quite as tedious (aka making you start from the beginning again).
> 
> Obviously, staffing changes may have made such a feat more of a dream, but I still hope there was a head start to work from
Click to expand...

Glad to hear it as well!

And don't get me wrong, I would [email protected] even if there was no Badges, but I at least want people to know I have been dedicated for years now.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Glad to hear it as well!
> 
> And don't get me wrong, I would [email protected] even if there was no Badges, but I at least want people to know I have been dedicated for years now.


Same. Kind of makes me wish I had folded for ocn back in the day instead of oc.com, and an rl racing team, and some photographers, etc....


----------



## Diffident

20 Million finally.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> 
> 
> 20 Million finally.


\

Congrats...


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> 
> 
> 20 Million finally.


Well done


----------



## Mitche01

Just hit 100mil...nice


----------



## BWG

Very nice!


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Just hit 100mil...nice


Congrats....


----------



## bigblock990

Congratz to both Diffident and Mitche01


----------



## james41382




----------



## bigblock990

Congrats


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*


Congrats...


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Congrats


Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Congrats...


Thank you.


----------



## Mitche01

Well done James41382


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Well done James41382


Thank you.


----------



## juano

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Still waiting for Finally got my 75m badge but its time for a 100m badge










It really bugs me that folding.stanford.edu doesn't take you to folding.stanford.edu/home, like why even have that first landing page


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Because that initial landing page is all about getting you into follllllding in spaaaaaaaace... I mean.. No idea either.


----------



## tictoc

75 Million


----------



## bigblock990

Congratz tictoc!


----------



## LarsL

Way to go @tictoc


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> 75 Million


Nice one tictoc


----------



## Danbeme32

Congrats tictoc


----------



## bfromcolo




----------



## BWG

Stop chasing me down.

Great job.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Should fold more Greg.

Also, windows: Monday evenings, Fridays all day, Wednesday afternoons, Saturdays between 1600 and 1800 EST.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:
Originally Posted by *bigblock990* 

Congratz tictoc!

Quote:
Originally Posted by *LarsL* 

Way to go @tictoc









Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mitche01* 


> Nice one tictoc


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Congrats tictoc


Thanks everyone.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*


Congrats on the 20 Mil.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*


Congrats..







Now more ppd...


----------



## LarsL

Congrats on the 20mil @bfromcolo


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Just reached 2 million









With my PPD now, getting 100k+ per day, I'll be knocking down hopefully 5 mill mid April.


----------



## BWG

I have reviewed all badge submissions through today. It's time for @ENTERPRISE to shine!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I have reviewed all badge submissions through today. It's time for @ENTERPRISE
> to shine!


Don't hold your breath Greg, Kim has never been to quick on the draw.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I have reviewed all badge submissions through today. It's time for @ENTERPRISE
> to shine!


Try again


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I have reviewed all badge submissions through today. It's time for @ENTERPRISE
> to shine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath Greg, Kim has never been to quick on the draw.
Click to expand...

He has a quick draw I have seen it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I have reviewed all badge submissions through today. It's time for @ENTERPRISE
> to shine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath Greg, Kim has never been to quick on the draw.
Click to expand...

Quicker than you though









Badge updates will come tomorrow


----------



## BWG

Did you get that 100 Billion Badge made yet?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I have reviewed all badge submissions through today. It's time for @ENTERPRISE
> to shine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath Greg, Kim has never been to quick on the draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quicker than you though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Badge updates will come tomorrow
Click to expand...

Quicker then me? That's hog-warsh.


----------



## bajer29

So where are the badges?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Just passed 4 million.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*
> 
> Just passed 4 million.


Congrats..


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz @DaMirrorLink


----------



## scgeek12

does the millionaire badge go into your signature automatically? I have requested the 1M, then the 3M, then the 5M and now the 8M and havent seen one


----------



## ENTERPRISE

They are applied manually. Due to a Folding Editor stepping down we have not had anyone to verify Badge requests which I then apply. We are rectifying the situation and will get all new badge requests out ASAP.


----------



## scgeek12

Ok, Thank you for the quick response







Its not a big deal really just wanted to make sure I wasnt doing something wrong lol!


----------



## Duality92

Applied for my 100 million


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Applied for my 100 million


Congratz on the 100million


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz on the 100million


Thanks ^^


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Applied for 5 mill! I have a feeling once I get up to 10, 15, etc that I'll slow down in updates...unless I just end up buying like a 980 this summer cause I wanna upgrade from AMD's terrible drivers...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Updated


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Applied for my 100 million


Congratz!

I'm almost there. lol


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, forgot I just passed 150mil. Wooo, new badge.

Though, are the 2015 foldathon badges every going to be given out? Just wondering.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Or even the 2014, lol


----------



## Anthony20022

Looks like March was my best month by far, 5,028,075 points


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Darn, forgot I just passed 150mil. Wooo, new badge.
> 
> Though, are the 2015 foldathon badges every going to be given out? Just wondering.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Or even the 2014, lol


I am starting to get worried.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Or even the 2014, lol


Yeah, 2014 badges would be nice. I'm fairly certain I didn't qualify for 2015 but oh well.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well I know editors are very limited at this time for OCN and last person working on the 2014 badges was @dman811
I know I should qualify for 2015 as well


----------



## hertz9753

BWG was the last one working on the badges. Axipher sent him the info.


----------



## Diffident

30 Million


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> 30 Million


Great job







A nice shiny new badge on the way to you


----------



## scgeek12




----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*


Looks like someone strapped a rocket to your back ---- so many PPD


----------



## scgeek12

someone strapped 6 graphics cards to my back lol

Well 5 technically but ones a dual gpu on 1 pcb, R9 390x2 devil13


----------



## scgeek12

Still no badge







lol


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Still no badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Congratz on 20mil









Be patient with the badges, the folding section is down a couple editors currently.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Still no badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Don't hold your breath.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Still no badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz on 20mil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be patient with the badges, the folding section is down a couple editors currently.
Click to expand...

Yeah if the higher ups would stop Firing the good Editors, maybe things would get done.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Rules are rules.


----------



## scgeek12

Woohooo I got a badge


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Woohooo I got a badge


Congrats!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Woohooo I got a badge


LOL - you have to keep requesting a new badge every couple of days









Congratz


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Rules are rules.


Yeah, rules are there when it's convenient for the people who enforce them, but when one of those people stalks a member, there is no rules to be found? Convenient isn't it?

I'm not a rapper, yet I spit the truth, I'm not a saint, yet I know what is right. But I'm not a story teller.


----------



## Mitche01

Congrats to all.

I have just got 150mil today!


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Congrats to all.
> 
> I have just got 150mil today!










congrats!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Congrats to all.
> 
> I have just got 150mil today!


Congratz


----------



## kremtok

Just now I put in for my 150mil. I've had the points for a while but I figured the next badge would be 200. Nice surprise!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Just now I put in for my 150mil. I've had the points for a while but I figured the next badge would be 200. Nice surprise!


Congratz kremtok


----------



## PimpSkyline

Waiting on my Badge, hows it going?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Waiting on my Badge, hows it going?


100 million points - Whooo - Congrats


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well submitted for my 75mil badge as I should hit the mark w/in the next 12-24hrs either way


----------



## Tex1954

Umm, well, congrats to all the major milestones! *150Mil is nothing to sneeze at*...

OTOH, I just passed 2.5Mil heading to 5Mil and past my 14 day probation...

Woohoo!









LOL!










(so do I get [email protected] badge now? Gimmy Gimmy Gimmy! LOL! )


----------



## hertz9753

We don't have a 14 day probation.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Umm, well, congrats to all the major milestones! *150Mil is nothing to sneeze at*...
> 
> OTOH, I just passed 2.5Mil heading to 5Mil and past my 14 day probation...
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (so do I get [email protected] badge now? Gimmy Gimmy Gimmy! LOL! )


Badges are handed out in batches. Editors approve them, and then when they have time the higher ups apply them. Turnaround in the past was about two weeks (or two hours if you were lucky and your application was approved just before the higher ups started handing them out), but the past bit it's taken a little bit longer, but usually not too bad


----------



## DarthBaggins

Which is why I put in for mine since by tomorrow morning I should be at 75mil either way lol


----------



## hertz9753

So I should put in for 750 now?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Waiting on my Badge, hows it going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 million points - Whooo - Congrats
Click to expand...

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> So I should put in for 750 now?


Might as well


----------



## hertz9753

I got the hertz cause I never die. I've got 9 lives, cats eyes. Using everyone one them and wondering why. I know it's AC/DC.









I have been trying to help but it's not working.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I got the hertz cause I never die. I've got 9 lives, cats eyes. Using everyone one them and wondering why. I know it's AC/DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to help but it's not working.


That's not how I remembered it and I've even seen them live a long time ago...


----------



## hertz9753

So maybe I didn't want to hearse? Hertz sounds better. I did see them in 1987.









Forget the hearse 'cause I never die
I got nine lives
Cat's eyes


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Badges are handed out in batches. Editors approve them, and then when they have time the higher ups apply them. Turnaround in the past was about two weeks (or two hours if you were lucky and your application was approved just before the higher ups started handing them out), but the past bit it's taken a little bit longer, but usually not too bad


I had both 75mil and 100mil badges in the request queue at once and didn't get it until sometime after. About 1mil PPD. Math is pretty easy.


----------



## hertz9753

@PR-Imagery knows how to approve both postbits and what you call badges. He also didn't get any training after he was added as an editor. @axipher runs his server.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> We don't have a 14 day probation.


The *OP* in the *[The Official] OCN 24/7 Folders Club* says in part....
Quote:


> The only requirement is that you must have been folding for the *past two weeks*.


That is the probation I was talking about..

LOL!


----------



## hertz9753

But Klue wouldn't notice if you didn't fold for two weeks. If you change his OP...


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> But Klue wouldn't notice if you didn't fold for two weeks. If you change his OP...


I just started folding... have no idea what goes on yet... still getting my feet wet..


----------



## PR-Imagery

Meep. I'll see out tending to the list tonight if I'm not too pooped from work


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Meep. I'll see out tending to the list tonight if I'm not too pooped from work


Hows it coming? Took me a bloody long time and much sweat and hydro to get to 100 Mill, would love to see that badge soon.









Along with the 2014 and 2015 Foldathon Badges. Come on guys, what is OCN paying you for, your looks?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Paying? What's that? Lol

I'll eventually make to 100mill


----------



## Ithanul

That be one awesome 100 mil to considering you rock that CPU folding like a champ.









On another note, where the heck do you peeps sometimes find these avatars. Every time you rock that one I can't stop staring at it.


----------



## hertz9753

That's what happens when the Doom booth at E3 is set up beside Starbucks. Orange Mocha Frappuccino!


----------



## Tex1954

I passed 10-Mil points today...

Next stop, 10-Bil points...

LOL!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I might have to stop boincing on my video card, too many of the BOINC crew have surpassed me in [email protected]!


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's why I only Run wcg for my boincing needs on CPU only on the box of overkill


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> That's why I only Run wcg for my boincing needs on CPU only on the box of overkill


We'll see how some things go in the near future ^_^ it's too much fun to NOT be running [email protected], GPUGrid, and of course [email protected]







Aka I like those ones.


----------



## scgeek12

100M points


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> 100M points


Congratz


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In twenty ish minutes I resume my progress towards 75 million woohoo!


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats @scgeek12.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> In twenty ish minutes I resume my progress towards 75 million woohoo!




Do that dance.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Congrats @scgeek12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do that dance.


Where in the bloody blazes did you find that pic... I don't recall ever having posted it here, lol

I don't do jumpstyle anymore, knees can't take it. But yeah, firing up the GTX 980 and seeing where things go. PPD is going to suck for a while though, since [email protected] decided several days ago (when I rebooted) to magically unpause itself and download something... Man BOINC was not happy for five minutes because of that! (Even worse, I was running Collatz, and tuned at that, so man was there this epic battle in the memory of my GPU for a bit).


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.overclock.net/t/819595/fluffy-pink-ninjas/0_20

I was the Supreme Leader until the end of 2013... @WhiteWulfe you tried telling me that those were not cargo pants several times.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/819595/fluffy-pink-ninjas/0_20
> 
> I was the Supreme Leader until the end of 2013... @WhiteWulfe you tried telling me that those were not cargo pants several times.


They weren't, and definitely aren't cargo's


----------



## Ithanul

O crap, Hertz posting pics of peeps.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> O crap, Hertz posting pics of peeps.


I would never post a picture of you, but me at 18 is fair game.



I don't need a brush anymore.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> O crap, Hertz posting pics of peeps.


He thinks it's perfectly acceptable to stalk folks online and share others' personal information and photos. It's nothing new, but ignoring him is a great strategy.


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.overclock.net/t/819595/fluffy-pink-ninjas/5720_20#post_22625005

I'm a stalker? I don't understand and I was just trying to have some fun. It's something this folding team has lost.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Hey guys, no need to worry about it all, I had simply forgotten that I actually had posted the pic at one point in the past - two dozen concussions (several of them major ones) can have that effect on your memory ^_^;;;;;;


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> He thinks it's perfectly acceptable to stalk folks online and share others' personal information and photos. It's nothing new, but ignoring him is a great strategy.


I have no problems with Hertz.









I should one day for giggles post a pic of myself. Though, for giggles I do it full gothic/heavy metal clothing on.







I hardly go around dress like that down here because of the whole stigma about it. Then again, I get looks anyways because I tend to dress more like dude than a gal (I'm a gal).

Favorite thing for me though, going down the street in my Nissan Nismo Frontier blasting heavy industrial German metal.







They just don't expect a gal to be doing that down here.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I have no problems with Hertz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should one day for giggles post a pic of myself. Though, for giggles I do it full gothic/heavy metal clothing on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly go around dress like that down here because of the whole stigma about it. Then again, I get looks anyways because I tend to dress more like dude than a gal (I'm a gal).
> 
> Favorite thing for me though, going down the street in my Nissan Nismo Frontier blasting heavy industrial German metal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just don't expect a gal to be doing that down here.


Seeing Rammstein in Baltimore in 2012 is still the pinnacle of my show-going life.

Anyway, I see there is not a 60m badge, see you in a few weeks for my 75 million one


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Seeing Rammstein in Baltimore in 2012 is still the pinnacle of my show-going life.
> 
> Anyway, I see there is not a 60m badge, see you in a few weeks for my 75 million one


Yeah, I miss out on seeing them in Oakland.







Though, I rather had went to Quebec one. The videos of that one is crazy.

Actually my favorite is Oomph! who actually started the whole German industrial metal. They tend to do different styles which keeps me enjoying them since I sometimes can get bored from hearing the same style after a while. My next fav is Eisbrecher then Saitatio Mortis. I can yap off a whole bunch of German and EU bands. Though, if you want some that sing in English look up Mono Inc., Deadlock, and Kypteria. O and BlutEngel. They tend to do gothic style, but some of the music can be down right beautiful especially when the female singer does a song.

Currently though, I am enjoying listening to Volbeat.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I almost went to Rammstein when they were in town a few years ago but just couldn't justify the $150 nosebleed tickets. Now, if Funker Vogt were to come into town, I'd have to hit that up for sure!

@jagz race you to 75mil!


----------



## bfromcolo

Rammstein? I think I've heard them, PO'd band shouting in a language I don't understand? Every time I see someone play it on a jukebox in CO I wonder if they know German or have any clue what the lyrics are actually saying.

Must be getting old, sounding like my parents, them youngins and their music...


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Rammstein? I think I've heard them, PO'd band shouting in a language I don't understand? Every time I see someone play it on a jukebox in CO I wonder if they know German or have any clue what the lyrics are actually saying.
> 
> Must be getting old, sounding like my parents, them youngins and their music...


Listened to them a bit on the Tube and sounded good! Good music... but, like y'all said, can't understand a word!

They funny in concert too... looks like a lot of folks like them too...

Is there such a thing and FunnyMetal?

LOL!


----------



## hertz9753

Steel Panther. You really can't post their videos though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Listened to them a bit on the Tube and sounded good! Good music... but, like y'all said, can't understand a word!
> 
> They funny in concert too... looks like a lot of folks like them too...
> 
> Is there such a thing and FunnyMetal?
> 
> LOL!


They're shock rockers, actually.... Buch Dich stands for "Bend over", as an example







Lyrics aren't anywhere near as "cool" if you translate them from German to English.... Hence why a metric ton of people who don't speak German do the whole "whoooooo, guitars and pyro let's do this!" Then again, Rammstein never did really want to be taken seriously as a group, they're just having fun as entertainers.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Rammstein? I think I've heard them, PO'd band shouting in a language I don't understand? Every time I see someone play it on a jukebox in CO I wonder if they know German or have any clue what the lyrics are actually saying.
> 
> Must be getting old, sounding like my parents, them youngins and their music...


I understand a bit of German, not a whole lot though. The grammer still throws me off bad. Currently trying to learn a few more words and get a better hang of the grammer, but dang it not easy.

What funny is if you know what some of the songs are about. Some are right up nutty.







Especially a certain Oomph! song.









O god, yep Buch Dich, is a down right nutty song for sure.







Other thing is they love to do word play. Especially in the song Du Hast. A lot of peeps think it means "You hate", but actually means "You have". Those two words sound so close together in German.

My favorite German band though is ASP. Some of their music is just beautiful and the lyrics very nice.

Especially this song:


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I almost went to Rammstein when they were in town a few years ago but just couldn't justify the $150 nosebleed tickets. Now, if Funker Vogt were to come into town, I'd have to hit that up for sure!
> 
> @jagz race you to 75mil!


You have a 12m cushion on me but you have no chance! I am the model citizen of consistency. (Ok, you'll hit 75 first, but i'll have to send a search party for you when I'm at 100m)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Rammstein? I think I've heard them, PO'd band shouting in a language I don't understand? Every time I see someone play it on a jukebox in CO I wonder if they know German or have any clue what the lyrics are actually saying.
> 
> *Must be getting old, sounding like my parents, them youngins and their music...*


Must be very old! Rammstein's been at it for 22 years.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> You have a 12m cushion on me but you have no chance! I am the model citizen of consistency. (Ok, you'll hit 75 first, but i'll have to send a search party for you when I'm at 100m)
> 
> Must be very old! Rammstein's been at it for 22 years.


I've been BOINCing the past while - so long I managed 5mil in [email protected], which takes a while with a single video card since depending on work units you're around 40k ppd. I'm also only folding at 1253 core, I could technically crank it up at least another 200MHz core, which would bump me into the 500k ppd range with the right work units (580k with the really good work units).

Also note that the eoc site is incorrect on my ppd, since I've only had the [email protected] client actually crunching for about... 36 hours or so.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Steel Panther. You really can't post their videos though.


Lol wonder how you learned of them


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Steel Panther. You really can't post their videos though.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol wonder how you learned of them
Click to expand...

I have known about them for awhile but you did post them.







Danger Kitty comes to mind and it reminds of the band Poison with the names changed just a little bit.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Steel Panther. You really can't post their videos though.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol wonder how you learned of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have known about them for awhile but you did post them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danger Kitty comes to mind and it reminds of the band Poison with the names changed just a little bit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Diffident

40 Million


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> 40 Million


Congratz


----------



## Tex1954

I still don't have a Folding thingy in my name thingy...


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I still don't have a Folding thingy in my name thingy...


Pretty sure its called "postbit"







Did you enter your [email protected] name into your profile? If yes then it probably just needs to be approved by someone like @lanofsong

Also Congratz to the recent miletone achievers


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Pretty sure its called "postbit"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you enter your [email protected] name into your profile? If yes then it probably just needs to be approved by someone like @lanofsong
> 
> Also Congratz to the recent miletone achievers


That's it! Postbit! Excuse an old mans lack of coherent memory cells...

And Yes, I think I entered all the data, name is same for everything BOINC and Folding... I think I did...pretty sure...it was a couple weeks ago...IIRC... ummm....


















EDIT.. Did badge request for 1M badge, just did it again for 15M badge... does that do it for postbit too?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> That's it! Postbit! Excuse an old mans lack of coherent memory cells...
> 
> And Yes, I think I entered all the data, name is same for everything BOINC and Folding... I think I did...pretty sure...it was a couple weeks ago...IIRC... ummm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT.. Did badge request for 1M badge, just did it again for 15M badge... does that do it for postbit too?


Tex,
I don't see your name listed under postbits; did you fill out the following - see link:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/folding-postbit-folding-team-name/0_20


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Tex,
> I don't see your name listed under postbits; did you fill out the following - see link:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/folding-postbit-folding-team-name/0_20


I did just now!

THANKS!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I did just now!
> 
> THANKS!


Look at you and your nice new shiny Postbit


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Look at you and your nice new shiny Postbit


WOOOOO HOOOOO!

Who's your daddy!!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> WOOOOO HOOOOO!
> 
> Who's your daddy!!


I'll playfully say not you, but you have the distinct honour of being first on my threat list... Even if I bumped up my GTX 980 to what I used to run it at it probably wouldn't hold you back


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'll playfully say not you, but you have the distinct honour of being first on my threat list... Even if I bumped up my GTX 980 to what I used to run it at it probably wouldn't hold you back


I go back to work end of the week, setting up everything to do the Foldathon at the moment... Once that is over, be back to only two 970 GPU's folding... so no sweat there I think.

Besides, 54Mil points behind you!

LOL!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I go back to work end of the week, setting up everything to do the Foldathon at the moment... Once that is over, be back to only two 970 GPU's folding... so no sweat there I think.
> 
> Besides, 54Mil points behind you!
> 
> LOL!


I dunno.....



HFM.NET is saying I'm only putting out around 300k PPD, but I am also folding at 1253MHz core while I have six out of eight threads cruching away at [email protected] and WCG, so if I leave too many tabs open in Chrome when I walk away [email protected] sometimes throws a fit because it can't get enough resources. Oh, and I'm off this week, so I've barely gotten any work done due to an insane amount of Starcraft II... Been trying to finally get caught up as I'm two campaigns behind  I could crank it up to the 1450ish core range, but we've been having an abnormally warm spring up here (several records have been broken the past few weeks) so I'm not trying to push it too too much.

Besides, if I push it too much then Chrome gets slightly too unresponsive for my taste, and I start having to deal with audio cutting in and out, and that's just something I can't deal with at all


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Just passed 10 million, now I only have to notify every 5 million, should be easy to stay caught up


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*
> 
> Just passed 10 million, now I only have to notify every 5 million, should be easy to stay caught up


Congratz on your 10 mil.........Hope to have a shiny new badge on its way to you soon


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just noticed the FaT participant badges







but noticed my 2014 was MIA lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Just noticed the FaT participant badges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but noticed my 2014 was MIA lol


Sweet, this is good news indeed!


----------



## kremtok

Wulfe is one of my favorite people. Give him a special badge.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Good Job on our Editors for getting the FaT Badges dealt with


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Wulfe is one of my favorite people. Give him a special badge.


This isn't an attempt to get me onto the magically delicious with BBQ sauce team is it?


----------



## tictoc




----------



## LarsL

Congrats @tictoc on your 100mil


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz @tictoc


----------



## Tex1954

25 mil...


----------



## lanofsong

^ Congratz


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*


Congrats!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'll be hitting 75mil today, woohoo! Would have already but stopped for some Starcraft II fun with hubby. I also finally found a way to keep BOINC running six threads while [email protected] runs on the gpu, so I'm extra happy about such, even if it means losing a tiny bit of ppd - it's the research that counts not the stats, but I won't deny that having ones overall score go up faster is kind of nice.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to @Zzyzx on reaching the 25 million milestone and to @michael-ocn on reaching the 5 million milestone, excellent work. Now remember to sign up for the May FAT which begins tomorrow







:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1599716/may-foldathon-monday-23rd-25th-12pm-est-4pm-utc/0_20


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Aaaaaaand that's 75 million now that the stats are mostly caught up ^_^


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Aaaaaaand that's 75 million now that the stats are mostly caught up ^_^


Congratz on 75 million


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz on 75 million


Many thanks! I also found out if I keep my current pace I should be able to easily beat @jagz to 100 million (stats are showing I'd currently win by about 1.45million), but we'll see how that goes because I really do like my current sort of schedule with gpu usage: two weeks for BOINC then two weeks for [email protected] If I kept that schedule I'm pretty sure he'd beat me to 100mil,and I probably wouldn't catch @DarthBaggins for the fourth or fifth time


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to @pojoFX on reaching the 7 million points milestone, a nice new shiny badge on its way to you soon








Remember to sign up for the FAT that has just begun








http://www.overclock.net/t/1599716/may-foldathon-monday-23rd-25th-12pm-est-4pm-utc/0_20


----------



## pojoFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz to @pojoFX on reaching the 7 million points milestone, a nice new shiny badge on its way to you soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to sign up for the FAT that has just begun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1599716/may-foldathon-monday-23rd-25th-12pm-est-4pm-utc/0_20


Thank you









That last 2 or 3 million was basically my stress test validating my 6600k @ 4.7Ghz as pretty darn stable (not exactly groundbreaking but I'm happy). I'll get signed up for FAT asap!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pojoFX*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last 2 or 3 million was basically my stress test validating my 6600k @ 4.7Ghz as pretty darn stable (not exactly groundbreaking but I'm happy). I'll get signed up for FAT asap!


What kind of PPD are you getting on the 6600K and also the R9 390?

BTW - 4.7 is awesome. I am several gens back of you, best on my 3570K was 4.5Ghz and on my 3770K 4.7Ghz, both folding stable


----------



## pojoFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> What kind of PPD are you getting on the 6600K and also the R9 390?
> 
> BTW - 4.7 is awesome. I am several gens back of you, best on my 3570K was 4.5Ghz and on my 3770K 4.7Ghz, both folding stable


Cheers









Nice thing about those Ivy Bridges is they're really not far off at all from Skylake. I'm sure I'd be just as happy with one.

You know it's kinda funny, I never really paid much attention to PPD before. Quick glance shows around 20k for the 6600k and about 320k for the R9 390. Didn't realize just how much the CPU contributions are just a drop in the bucket compared to GPU. Too bad the 390 is a lousy OC'er.

Edit: actually CPU PPD recalculated to 19,995 PPD after I reset my OC back to 4.7Ghz. Was running 4.5Ghz today and last night to see how it affected my temps.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pojoFX*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice thing about those Ivy Bridges is they're really not far off at all from Skylake. I'm sure I'd be just as happy with one.
> 
> You know it's kinda funny, I never really paid much attention to PPD before. Quick glance shows around 20k for the 6600k and about 320k for the R9 390. Didn't realize just how much the CPU contributions are just a drop in the bucket compared to GPU. Too bad the 390 is a lousy OC'er.
> 
> Edit: actually CPU PPD recalculated to 19,995 PPD after I reset my OC back to 4.7Ghz. Was running 4.5Ghz today and last night to see how it affected my temps.


Yeah, i stopped folding on my CPU's a while ago....GPU's are where it is at. And boy oh boy what a GPU you have there.....Should you ever wish to fold 20/7 or better yet 24/7, come fold in the big leagues 'Team Competition' folding. Your GPU as it stands with that kind of PPD (320K) should take first place in the AMD category (of course the other folders would have something to say about that







)

lanofsong
The PPD Police - FTW


----------



## WhiteWulfe

And Team Competitions are definitely a fun pursuit ^_^


----------



## pojoFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Yeah, i stopped folding on my CPU's a while ago....GPU's are where it is at. And boy oh boy what a GPU you have there.....Should you ever wish to fold 20/7 or better yet 24/7, come fold in the big leagues 'Team Competition' folding. Your GPU as it stands with that kind of PPD (320K) should take first place in the AMD category (of course the other folders would have something to say about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> lanofsong
> The PPD Police - FTW


Well I'm wondering if that might've been an anomaly. I'm getting numbers dancing around 235-240k for the GPU currently. Is this something that gets more accurate the longer it runs?







I had just rebooted when I posted those numbers earlier. Currently showing about 21k on the CPU though. All numbers I've reported come from the Advanced Control section for the [email protected] client.

I'll report back at 24hrs from the last reboot.


----------



## mmonnin

Sometimes when you restart the client you can complete a partial frame/percent. The client just knows that it went from like 15% to 16% so it calculates the PPD based of the partial frame and it becomes a bit exaggerated. 5k PPD up and down is normal especially if you are using the PC.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to @Jim888 on reaching the 3 million point milestone


----------



## Jim888

Whoohoo!


----------



## pojoFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Sometimes when you restart the client you can complete a partial frame/percent. The client just knows that it went from like 15% to 16% so it calculates the PPD based of the partial frame and it becomes a bit exaggerated. 5k PPD up and down is normal especially if you are using the PC.


Makes sense. Although in this case it's more like 80-100k variance. Right now I'm right around 24 hrs since that last reboot with constant folding and [email protected] is reporting 338k on the GPU and 17.7k on the CPU. I'm wondering if maybe there's a large variance from WU to WU. Anyway, the actual points I've earned in the last 24 hrs seems to reflect a mid 300k PPD performance.

Quick question more OT, is there anything I need to do to add the badges to my sig? Or is it automatic?


----------



## lanofsong

Badges are reviewed by editors and then approved by the Forum Manager







and then it is automatic. Almost there









BTW, i have seen units on my GTX980 range in the mid 300K to mid 600K..........crazy variations and there is no way to select the juicy units









Still, 300K is awesome on a 390









Remember, Team Competition awaits you when you are ready


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pojoFX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Yeah, i stopped folding on my CPU's a while ago....GPU's are where it is at. And boy oh boy what a GPU you have there.....Should you ever wish to fold 20/7 or better yet 24/7, come fold in the big leagues 'Team Competition' folding. Your GPU as it stands with that kind of PPD (320K) should take first place in the AMD category (of course the other folders would have something to say about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> lanofsong
> The PPD Police - FTW
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm wondering if that might've been an anomaly. I'm getting numbers dancing around 235-240k for the GPU currently. Is this something that gets more accurate the longer it runs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had just rebooted when I posted those numbers earlier. Currently showing about 21k on the CPU though. All numbers I've reported come from the Advanced Control section for the [email protected] client.
> 
> I'll report back at 24hrs from the last reboot.
Click to expand...

Current AMD tasks have a wide disparity in PPD. On my 290 I see tasks ranging anywhere from 210k PPD (thankfully not too many of these) to 450k PPD. Depending on your clock speed, your long term PPD should settle out to an average of 250k-320k.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Current AMD tasks have a wide disparity in PPD. On my 290 I see tasks ranging anywhere from 210k PPD (thankfully not too many of these) to 450k PPD. Depending on your clock speed, your long term PPD should settle out to an average of 250k-320k.


Numero Uno of the AMD category


----------



## Ithanul

Just saw I passed 200k. Wooo, now onto knocking the next 100k out.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Just saw I passed 200k. Wooo, now onto knocking the next 100k out.


Congratz to you on reaching the 200 million milestone







, at present folding rate, you will have your next badge in less than 3 months


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Numero Uno of the AMD category


Hey now, I am not that far behind! I am just waiting for @tictoc to get hung up on just one WU...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Hey now, I am not that far behind! I am just waiting for @tictoc to get hung up on just one WU...


Same here.....just waiting for @Klue22 and @4thKor to have a slowdown of one sort or the other







until then, I am not #1 in GPU-L


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Same here.....just waiting for @Klue22 and @4thKor to have a slowdown of one sort or the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until then, I am not #1 in GPU-L


Same. And until I can save up enough dosh for a 390, It's going to be a battle of "Who can have the most consistent folding". Man, the comp hasn't been this high-strung for me in a long while!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz to you on reaching the 200 million milestone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , at present folding rate, you will have your next badge in less than 3 months


Eh, current rate though with both Tis going. Usual only allow one to go 24/7.

Now if I can get my lazy butt and put that RIVE BE into the new case. Then get the folder rebuilt in that I can get the 970 and 980 to join in on the folding fun. Though, thinking of putting the 980 into my Dad's build instead. Just probably can't OC it as much since the PSU in his build is a little 600 watt one in a small form factor.


----------



## mmonnin

Should get that 960 working 1st.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Should get that 960 working 1st.


This









If present trends hold, the fight for 2nd place will be epic..............BBB, TBBT, SIB and Infinity all duking it out. How awesome is that


----------



## Ithanul

Sorry on the 960. Just been busy. Should have time tomorrow to get it straighten out. Just going to be a pain in the butt moving that huge dual DVI cable (thing is a monster of a cable) over to the folder. I really need to build a mini screen that I can hook up to the folder or something.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to @StealthKatana on reaching 5 million points


----------



## StealthKatana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz to @StealthKatana on reaching 5 million points


Woot! Thanks!


----------



## Tex1954

30 mil...


----------



## lanofsong

Again?
Congratz to @Tex1954on hitting the 30 million milestone







....see you in 10 days or so


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to @jesse1053 on reaching the 10 million milestone and also Congratz to @BURGER4life on a belated 30 million milestone


----------



## scgeek12

150M points


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> 150M points


You are flying up the charts. Congrats on the 150.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to @scgeek12 on reaching the 150 million milestone - and almost half of these were during this month







, talk about tearing it up


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> 150M points


Aaaah!









scgeek12 -17 35,934,137 -2,466,821 06.13.16, 4pm / *2.1 Weeks*


----------



## fasttracker440

It was about time I hit 200m


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> It was about time I hit 200m


Congratz on the 200 million points milestone


----------



## Mitche01

Its a good month...just hit my 200mil too!


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following:

@pojoFX on reaching 10 million points








@Velathawen on reaching 20 million points








@Mitche01 on reaching 200 million points









Great work


----------



## Simmons572

May I also join the 200 mil club??


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to @Simmons572 on attaining this awesome milestone of 200,000,000 points







A shiny new badge on its way to you soon


----------



## Simmons572

Thankya sir


----------



## Ithanul

Congrats indeed.







Now you got the long journey to 300mil.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> 
> 
> May I also join the 200 mil club??


Congrats on the 200!!


----------



## Tex1954

Wow, 200 mil... nice!

Here is my lowly 40 mil... 50 next...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Wow, 200 mil... nice!
> 
> Here is my lowly 40 mil... 50 next...


Congratz Tex1954 - a shiny new badge *could* be on its way to you should you request one


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz Tex1954 - a shiny new badge *could* be on its way to you should you request one


I'll wait for 50mil then request one...


----------



## bonami2

Just reached 40m

Can i get an upgrade









Probably going to order 2 1070 be the end of the month. PPDDDDDDD


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Just reached 40m
> 
> Can i get an upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably going to order 2 1070 be the end of the month. PPDDDDDDD


Has PPD been stated on those? Just curious.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Just reached 40m
> 
> Can i get an upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably going to order 2 1070 be the end of the month. PPDDDDDDD


you can get a nice new shiny badge.....but you have to apply for one first
BTW - congratz on 40 million points


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Has PPD been stated on those? Just curious.


800k ppd each + i think

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> you can get a nice new shiny badge.....but you have to apply for one first
> BTW - congratz on 40 million points


Oh yea. Being a long time since i asked for a new badge


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> 800k ppd each + i think


Uh, I though that was the 1080 not the 1070.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Uh, I though that was the 1080 not the 1070.


Yea well i seen 1m + from 1080 so remove 20-25% but it depend on work unit


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, I was hoping higher. Seems I will be waiting for the big dies then to show up.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, I was hoping higher. Seems I will be waiting for the big dies then to show up.


I dont have high trust on those big die...

Probably gonna run hot as hell since it 14nm.

And 1.5-1.7x the power comsumption for just like 30-40% better performance than 1080.

Only thing that would be nice on big die.. That probably wont happen

is hmb2 12gb + and at least 700gbs and their new compression thing. And Real sli scaling 80-100%


----------



## hertz9753

Can I have a special participant badge?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> I dont have high trust on those big die...
> 
> Probably gonna run hot as hell since it 14nm.
> 
> And 1.5-1.7x the power comsumption for just like 30-40% better performance than 1080.
> 
> Only thing that would be nice on big die.. That probably wont happen
> 
> is hmb2 12gb + and at least 700gbs and their new compression thing. And Real sli scaling 80-100%


Big die always runs hot. Reason I smack water blocks on mine.







'

Though, I may toy with idea of nabbing a 1070. If you do get one or two, post us some numbers on the PPD and max power draw. Depending on that I may let go one or two of my GPUs to buy one. Though I am interested in nabbing a RX480 to test. Kind of miss messing around with a red card.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Big die always runs hot. Reason I smack water blocks on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> Though, I may toy with idea of nabbing a 1070. If you do get one or two, post us some numbers on the PPD and max power draw. Depending on that I may let go one or two of my GPUs to buy one. Though I am interested in nabbing a RX480 to test. Kind of miss messing around with a red card.


Il report back for the ppd. But im in canada so it may be long.. And in waiting for the evga 10 phase to be released or other high phase count. My 6 phase 7950 run hot.. I dont imagine a 4 phase with backplate......

Big die run pretty cool. They dissipate heat on a bigger surface. 7950 even at 1.3v is not running over 85c

With water everything is cold


----------



## Ithanul

Hehe, well, I had both my 980Tis at 1506MHz with 1.274v. My loop was a toasty 52C (water temp) when I had both doing PrimeGrid. [email protected] really does not push like that BOINC project does.

Was a sauna under my desk.


----------



## Ryahn

Well I guess this new hardware makes a difference from last years. Went from 14m to 17m in a few days.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> Well I guess this new hardware makes a difference from last years. Went from 14m to 17m in a few days.


That's good, now get to 100 Mil


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to @DRKreiger on reaching 1 Million points -








Also Congrats to @Ryahn on reaching 15 Million points -









Hey, don't forget to sign up here for the monthly Foldathons which begins next week - always a chance to win a prize








http://www.overclock.net/t/1601969/june-foldathon-monday-27th-29th-12pm-est-4pm-utc/0_20


----------



## valvehead

Just hit 500M points and 50k units...


----------



## Simmons572

Congrats @valvehead


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Just hit 500M points and 50k units...


Congratz on reaching 1/2 Billion points









A shiny new badge should be on its way to you soon


----------



## Ithanul

Indeed. Congrats on the new badge.


----------



## bigblock990

Nice work valvehead


----------



## bonami2

I sent a request for new badge did i do something wrong i got no update yet


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> I sent a request for new badge did i do something wrong i got no update yet


It has been reviewed so it should not take much longer


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> It has been reviewed so it should not take much longer


Oh great i was sure i did something wrong ahah.

Thank you


----------



## hertz9753

That list is backed up. I think we need some @ENTERPRISE drano.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Will get on these Monday


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to @jagz on reaching the 75 million point milestone - excellent







New badge on its way to you soon.

BTW, don't forget to sign up for this months Foldathon









http://www.overclock.net/t/1601969/june-foldathon-monday-27th-29th-12pm-est-4pm-utc/0_20


----------



## notyettoday

500million y'all!!!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> 500million y'all!!!


Congratz on your 1/2 Billion point milestone









A most awesome badge will be on its way to you soon


----------



## notyettoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz on your 1/2 Billion point milestone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A most awesome badge will be on its way to you soon


Thanks!


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, 50 mil....



Yes, I filled out request too!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Okay, 50 mil....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I filled out request too!


Congratz on 50 million point milestone








You should get your new badge soon


----------



## lanofsong

A big congratulations to @mbmumford for reaching the 1 million point milestone








Give it about a week and you will see your new folding millionaire badge, it has been reviewed







.

In the mean time, why not join us in our monthly Foldathons, nothing more is needed of you other than to sign up. Check out the OP and sign up in the attached thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1601969/june-foldathon-monday-27th-29th-12pm-est-4pm-utc/0_20

Again, congratz.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz to @jagz on reaching the 75 million point milestone - excellent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New badge on its way to you soon.
> 
> BTW, don't forget to sign up for this months Foldathon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1601969/june-foldathon-monday-27th-29th-12pm-est-4pm-utc/0_20


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*


oooooooo - nice badge


----------



## Ryahn

20 million and gaining about 500-600k per day


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> 20 million and gaining about 500-600k per day


Excellent! I expect to see you in my threat list soon









In other news


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following:
@Ryahn on reaching 20 million points








@OverK1LL on reaching 50 million points








@WiSK on reaching 200 million points









Your requests have been reviewed and some new badges will be on their way to you soon









Remember, we are always looking for folder to help out in Team Competition (The NASCAR of Folding) - Interested?:

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## mega_option101

I just reached 4 million today


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I just reached 4 million today










congratz, you just need to fill out the request form to get your new badge


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratz, you just need to fill out the request form to get your new badge


Done


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Done


Reviewed


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz to the following:
> @Ryahn on reaching 20 million points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @OverK1LL on reaching 50 million points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WiSK on reaching 200 million points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your requests have been reviewed and some new badges will be on their way to you soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Remember, we are always looking for folder to help out in Team Competition (The NASCAR of Folding) - Interested?:*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


My team could a folder cranking out solid points in the i7 category!

Or maybe, if you would rather push the limits on another piece of hardware, check out the team vacancy thread to see which team would best suit you!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1025332/team-competition-folders-needed-13-vacancies


----------



## lanofsong

Congrats to @rollingdice on reaching the 20 million point milestone








BTW - When you get a chance, a few more RX 480 data points for the GPU database would be greatly appreciated








Thanks


----------



## rollingdice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congrats to @rollingdice on reaching the 20 million point milestone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - When you get a chance, a few more RX 480 data points for the GPU database would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Sure


----------



## Ithanul

Indeed, more RX480 PPD numbers please.


----------



## lanofsong

I just want to say congratulations to @Weber who is only the 3rd OCN member to have reached the 'Folding' Billionaire club.
Please fill out the form on the OP to get a very special badge









Also, If you want to upload to GPU numbers (GTX1080







) please check out our GPU PPD database page:
http://www.overclock.net/t/475163/gpu-projects-ppd-database/0_20

Again, congratz


----------



## hertz9753

You should have said all points for OCN.


----------



## lanofsong

^


----------



## mega_option101

I should make another request


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I should make another request


Oooooh, a cool 5mil


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Oooooh, a cool 5mil


It's not much, but every little bit helps.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I just want to say congratulations to @Weber who is only the 3rd OCN member to have reached the 'Folding' Billionaire club.
> Please fill out the form on the OP to get a very special badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, If you want to upload to GPU numbers (GTX1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) please check out our GPU PPD database page:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/475163/gpu-projects-ppd-database/0_20
> 
> Again, congratz


Indeed, more GPU numbers!!!

I making pretty charts.


----------



## lanofsong

@maestro0428 congratz on your 4 million point milestone







Now let's get that GPU folding for OCN again, even if only part time








@mega_option101 congratz on your 5 million point milestone - won't be long before 6 million








@ssgtnubb congratz on your 4 million point milestone









Also, remember to sign up for the monthly Foldathon if you have not already









http://www.overclock.net/t/1605268/july-foldathon-monday-18th-20th-12pm-est-4pm-utc/0_20


----------



## lanofsong

@OverK1LL congratz on reaching the 75 million point milestone


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> @maestro0428 congratz on your 4 million point milestone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's get that GPU folding for OCN again, even if only part time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mega_option101 congratz on your 5 million point milestone - won't be long before 6 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ssgtnubb congratz on your 4 million point milestone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, remember to sign up for the monthly Foldathon if you have not already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1605268/july-foldathon-monday-18th-20th-12pm-est-4pm-utc/0_20


Finally made it









On vacation now - can only hope that the machine keeps folding


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Millillion on reaching 100 million points








@mbmumford on reaching 2 million points








@mega_option101 on reaching 6 million points









Thanks to you all for your folding contributions









Your requests have been reviewed and some new badges will be on their way to you soon thumb.gif

Remember, we are always looking for folder to help out in Team Competition (The NASCAR of Folding) - Interested?:

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:
> 
> @Millillion on reaching 100 million points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mbmumford on reaching 2 million points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mega_option101 on reaching 6 million points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you all for your folding contributions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your requests have been reviewed and some new badges will be on their way to you soon thumb.gif
> 
> Remember, we are always looking for folder to help out in Team Competition (The NASCAR of Folding) - Interested?:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


Colleague just informed me that there was a power bump on at my work (which means the rig is now offline for the duration of my vacation).










Talk about rough luck!


----------



## bfromcolo

Where's the choice for the 23.4M badge?!?


----------



## hertz9753

The same place my fake 1 billion badge is.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Just hit 10mil, yeah I'm addicted now lol


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following members for reaching impressive milestones:

@Weber for a most awesome Billion points.
@ssgtnubb for a very fast 10 million points

Hope to get your new badges on their way to you fairly soon


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following folders on reaching milestones:

@Yey09 on reaching 100 million points.
@LmG on reaching 6 million points.
@1337mn on reaching 15 million points (very fast may I add)

Badges have been reviewed and will be approved shortly







Thank you for your contribution


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz to the following members for reaching impressive milestones:
> 
> @Weber for a most awesome Billion points.
> @ssgtnubb for a very fast 10 million points
> 
> Hope to get your new badges on their way to you fairly soon


Congrats on the milestones.









@Weber that 1 billion is an impressive feat.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz to the following folders on reaching milestones:
> 
> @Yey09 on reaching 100 million points.
> @LmG on reaching 6 million points.
> @1337mn on reaching 15 million points (very fast may I add)
> 
> Badges have been reviewed and will be approved shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your contribution


Congrats


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Congrats on the milestones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Weber that 1 billion is an impressive feat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats


That 1 Billion point milestone badge sure does stand out


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following members on reaching significant milestones:

@Panther Al on reaching 250 million points.
@staccker on reaching 20 million points.
@juano on reaching 150 million points.
@behappy on reaching 30 million points.
@IDTenT on reaching that very important 1 million points milestone.

Badges have been reviewed and will be approved shortly - way to go


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congrats all, badges have been assigned


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Congrats all, badges have been assigned


Including foldathon 2014? ^_^


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Congrats all, badges have been assigned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Including foldathon 2014? ^_^
Click to expand...

That's what I wanna know.


----------



## Volvo

Just hit 2 million and requested my badge. Can't wait to see a new badge there, the last million I got was years ago!


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> Just hit 2 million and requested my badge. Can't wait to see a new badge there, the last million I got was years ago!


Congrats!


----------



## terence52

Same for me as well.







. Thanks to a little competition between Volvo and me lol.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52*
> 
> Same for me as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks to a little competition between Volvo and me lol.


Can you fill out the form in the 1st post







and we will get that badge to you ASAP

Congratz to the following members on reaching significant milestones:

@LeadbyFaith21 on reaching 1 million points.
@Volvo on reaching 2 million points

Badges have been reviewed and will be approved shortly - way to go


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Can you fill out the form in the 1st post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we will get that badge to you ASAP
> 
> Congratz to the following members on reaching significant milestones:
> 
> @LeadbyFaith21 on reaching 1 million points.
> @Volvo on reaching 2 million points
> 
> Badges have been reviewed and will be approved shortly - way to go


Thanks!


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Can you fill out the form in the 1st post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we will get that badge to you ASAP
> 
> Congratz to the following members on reaching significant milestones:
> 
> @LeadbyFaith21 on reaching 1 million points.
> @Volvo on reaching 2 million points
> 
> Badges have been reviewed and will be approved shortly - way to go


Just done it, my apologies, been awhile since I applied for the badges.


----------



## Volvo

Tried to look up 2016 Chimp Challenge, no results.

What's happened to Chimp Challenges?
Last time I participated was in 2013, got conscripted after that, and now that I'm finally out there's no more CC?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> Tried to look up 2016 Chimp Challenge, no results.
> 
> What's happened to Chimp Challenges?
> Last time I participated was in 2013, got conscripted after that, and now that I'm finally out there's no more CC?


One of the main guys who organized it passed away. Since then it kind of been forgotten.

Wish we would start up a new big event again like that. Was a blast to do and one heck of stress test. I still remember the crazy stuff like one peep's GPU fan coming off. Can't remember how many times Kevdog's Law was being stated in that event.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> One of the main guys who organized it passed away. Since then it kind of been forgotten.
> 
> Wish we would start up a new big event again like that. Was a blast to do and one heck of stress test. I still remember the crazy stuff like one peep's GPU fan coming off. Can't remember how many times Kevdog's Law was being stated in that event.


Sad to hear.

Yeah CC's were a frenzy, I managed to get around 20+ rigs or so at work folding!
All on the CPU though so the scores were iffy next to people with just a couple of GPUs running at the time.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> Sad to hear.
> 
> Yeah CC's were a frenzy, I managed to get around 20+ rigs or so at work folding!
> All on the CPU though so the scores were iffy next to people with just a couple of GPUs running at the time.


About the nearest thing to it is the BOINC Pentathlon. Kind of fun trying to manage different projects and working together to focus on ones to hold a place. Plus, at least CPUs are useful in that.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> One of the main guys who organized it passed away. Since then it kind of been forgotten.
> 
> Wish we would start up a new big event again like that. Was a blast to do and one heck of stress test. I still remember the crazy stuff like one peep's GPU fan coming off. Can't remember how many times Kevdog's Law was being stated in that event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear.
> 
> Yeah CC's were a frenzy, I managed to get around 20+ rigs or so at work folding!
> All on the CPU though so the scores were iffy next to people with just a couple of GPUs running at the time.
Click to expand...

His username was Adak. Some people tried to get the CC going in 2014 and 2015 but it didn't go very well.

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/search.php?searchid=2560752

http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?search=Adak&=Search


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> About the nearest thing to it is the BOINC Pentathlon. Kind of fun trying to manage different projects and working together to focus on ones to hold a place. Plus, at least CPUs are useful in that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> His username was Adak. Some people tried to get the CC going in 2014 and 2015 but it didn't go very well.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/search.php?searchid=2560752
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?search=Adak&=Search


This all happened so long ago when I was inactive.

Well, signed up for the Foldathon and hopefully my stuff gets their collective crap together and fold!

Didn't think a 660 would be so useless against a 750Ti... Folding sure does prefer Maxwell over Kepler.
That, or Maxwell is very much more efficient.

EDIT:
TFW you got three PCs folding Chrome clients, points are crap but the number of WUs are insane. Especially when two of those clients are an i7 3770 @ 4.0 and a Q9550.


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz to the following members on reaching significant milestones:
> 
> @Panther Al on reaching 250 million points.
> @staccker on reaching 20 million points.
> @juano on reaching 150 million points.
> @behappy on reaching 30 million points.
> @IDTenT on reaching that very important 1 million points milestone.
> 
> Badges have been reviewed and will be approved shortly - way to go


suweet. congrats all!


----------



## hertz9753

Please.


----------



## Volvo

Uh guys...

Before my 2mil badge even makes it to me

Can I request my 3mil badge? :3333


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> Uh guys...
> 
> Before my 2mil badge even makes it to me
> 
> Can I request my 3mil badge? :3333


You can do that. The 2 million will be listed as superseded. I think I spelled that right.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You can do that. The 2 million will be listed as superseded. I think I spelled that right.


Alright, I'll go fill in the form again. For the second time in a few days lmao


----------



## hertz9753

@lanofsong just uses N/A. I guess that it Is easier than that big word that is hard to spell. He would forget the d.









The folding team needs to have the fun in it.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> Alright, I'll go fill in the form again. For the second time in a few days lmao


At about 500K PPD







, you will be updating that form very often








Congratz on hitting 3 million, your badge has been reviewed and should be approved soon.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You can do that. The 2 million will be listed as superseded. I think I spelled that right.


You are correct, I will change it


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> At about 500K PPD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you will be updating that form very often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz on hitting 3 million, your badge has been reviewed and should be approved soon.


At that rate would the team even get up to speed on updating the badges?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> At that rate would the team even get up to speed on updating the badges?


Nice badge you have there


----------



## jarble

Been a while but I figured it was time to update the badge


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> At that rate would the team even get up to speed on updating the badges?


It slows down after a while


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Nice badge you have there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It slows down after a while


Lmao they caught me on this one haha


----------



## Chiobe

I'm kind of surprised how quick a million points add up, think its only been a few days since I was at a million (at 2 million now)
Then again, a 14 core Xeon (24 threads used, as 28 dont seem to work) and 2 overclocked 980Ti, has a lot of compute power.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> I'm kind of surprised how quick a million points add up, think its only been a few days since I was at a million (at 2 million now)
> Then again, a 14 core Xeon (24 threads used, as 28 dont seem to work) and 2 overclocked 980Ti, has a lot of compute power.


980Ti's are folding monsters









BTW - make sure you sign up for your folding Post bit. See attached on how to apply for Post bit:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/folding-postbit-folding-team-name/0_20

Make sure you sign up for our monthly FAT, even though there just less than a day left, those 980Ti's will put out big numbers for the team








http://www.overclock.net/t/1608304/august-foldathon-monday-22nd-24th-12pm-est-4pm-utc/0_20


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> 980Ti's are folding monsters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - make sure you sign up for your folding Post bit. See attached on how to apply for Post bit:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/folding-postbit-folding-team-name/0_20
> 
> Make sure you sign up for our monthly FAT, even though there just less than a day left, those 980Ti's will put out big numbers for the team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1608304/august-foldathon-monday-22nd-24th-12pm-est-4pm-utc/0_20


The worse part is that I got more hardware to fold with: 14 core Xeon with Titan black and 5930k with 980Ti SLI, is my complete line up.
The problem is that my room gets hot enough with just the Xeon and 980Ti's, the Titan Black and 5930k will add quite a lot more heat.
So guess I will wait till winter sets in, before I join the competition.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> The worse part is that I got more hardware to fold with: 14 core Xeon with Titan black and 5930k with 980Ti SLI, is my complete line up.
> The problem is that my room gets hot enough with just the Xeon and 980Ti's, the Titan Black and 5930k will add quite a lot more heat.
> So guess I will wait till winter sets in, before I join the competition.


Well, the FAT is only a 2 day event and not a competition, so members fold on what they have or what they are comfortable folding on, some shut down their rigs at the end of the event.

Not we do have a competition where there are teams are comprised of 6 members each folding in one of 6 categories - Now this is where we push our hardware....The 'NASCAR' of folding:

A little outdated but still relevant.
http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20

Maybe Team Competition is in your future


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following members on reaching significant milestones:

@terence52 on reaching 3 million points. (I am not sure I can keep up with you







)
@jarble on reaching 200 million points. (Been a long while.......160million points ago - Phew!)
@scgeek12 on reaching 200 million points. (Sorry, we can only give you one 200 million badge







)
@Chiobe on reaching 2 million points. (Nice going







)

Badges have been reviewed and will be approved shortly - way to go


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz to the following members on reaching significant milestones:
> 
> @terence52 on reaching 3 million points. (I am not sure I can keep up with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> @jarble on reaching 200 million points. (Been a long while.......160million points ago - Phew!)
> @scgeek12 on reaching 200 million points. (Sorry, we can only give you one 200 million badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> @Chiobe on reaching 2 million points. (Nice going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Badges have been reviewed and will be approved shortly - way to go


Haha Thanks mate. I actually already hit 4.5 MIl but will skip the 4mil resgistration and go straight to 5mil to put some ease on the registration for the badges.
Still ahead of Volvo (Barely).


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52*
> 
> Haha Thanks mate. I actually already hit 4.5 MIl but will skip the 4mil resgistration and go straight to 5mil to put some ease on the registration for the badges.
> Still ahead of Volvo (Barely).


As of this moment in time you are one rank ahead.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> As of this moment in time you are one rank ahead.


Well, I only have 1 4790K + GTX 1070 Folding. no extra cards this round. I see your 6 cards or so overtaking me soon enough.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Well, the FAT is only a 2 day event and not a competition, so members fold on what they have or what they are comfortable folding on, some shut down their rigs at the end of the event.
> 
> Not we do have a competition where there are teams are comprised of 6 members each folding in one of 6 categories - Now this is where we push our hardware....The 'NASCAR' of folding:
> 
> A little outdated but still relevant.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20
> 
> Maybe Team Competition is in your future


I call FAT a competition, as you can get prices from it.

Also, found out why I have gotten so much points in so short time: My 980Ti rig folds for about 1,324,183 points per day and my Xeon rig folds for about 311,692 points per day.
Granted, that was with everything running, but its still about a million per 24 hours when I'm running the 980Ti's and the Xeon.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Well, the FAT is only a 2 day event and not a competition, so members fold on what they have or what they are comfortable folding on, some shut down their rigs at the end of the event.
> 
> Not we do have a competition where there are teams are comprised of 6 members each folding in one of 6 categories - Now this is where we push our hardware....The 'NASCAR' of folding:
> 
> A little outdated but still relevant.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20
> 
> Maybe Team Competition is in your future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call FAT a competition, as you can get prices from it.
> 
> Also, found out why I have gotten so much points in so short time: My 980Ti rig folds for about 1,324,183 points per day and my Xeon rig folds for about 311,692 points per day.
> Granted, that was with everything running, but its still about a million per 24 hours when I'm running the 980Ti's and the Xeon.
Click to expand...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=706525

That is your link.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52*
> 
> Well, I only have 1 4790K + GTX 1070 Folding. no extra cards this round. I see your 6 cards or so overtaking me soon enough.


Where got 6 cards lol, I only have 2500K + 980 doing a regular client, and 2x NaCl client.

Last night I did have 2x 980 that is true, but one of them sort of died and didn't want to initialise/get detected after a reboot.

Right now the remaining 980 is trying to eat two WUs at the same time...


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> 980Ti's are folding monsters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - make sure you sign up for your folding Post bit. See attached on how to apply for Post bit:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/folding-postbit-folding-team-name/0_20
> 
> Make sure you sign up for our monthly FAT, even though there just less than a day left, those 980Ti's will put out big numbers for the team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1608304/august-foldathon-monday-22nd-24th-12pm-est-4pm-utc/0_20


Indeed they are. Especially if you get some of those nice WUs that give 950k PPD.







So wish one would show up since right now I can only safely run one Ti in my loop.


----------



## mega_option101

Requested a new badge now


----------



## Volvo

Requested 5mil!


----------



## terence52

Same, requested for 5 mil as promised. and stopping for a while, the heat is unbearable in 30+C for a week. :X


----------



## DarthBaggins

Still gaining on my 1st 100mill badge, need to get the 970 & 960 up and running too. Thinking of adding a Kraken G10 to the 960


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, you a bit more toasty than me. Mid day it gets 81F here which is about 27.2C. Of course had a few days where it was 90F inside which is about 32.2C. Southern heat can be a beast.

Fall needs to get here sooner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Still gaining on my 1st 100mill badge, need to get the 970 & 960 up and running too. Thinking of adding a Kraken G10 to the 960


Do it, you won't regret it all. My 960 has a G10 with H60 on it.









Though, just got my hands on two universal heatkiller GPU blocks. May try one on the 960.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, you a bit more toasty than me. Mid day it gets 81F here which is about 27.2C. Of course had a few days where it was 90F inside which is about 32.2C. Southern heat can be a beast.
> 
> Fall needs to get here sooner.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Still gaining on my 1st 100mill badge, need to get the 970 & 960 up and running too. Thinking of adding a Kraken G10 to the 960
> 
> 
> 
> Do it, you won't regret it all. My 960 has a G10 with H60 on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, just got my hands on two universal heatkiller GPU blocks. May try one on the 960.
Click to expand...

You need to park closer to the curb when you see a rummage sale on TPU.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Still gaining on my 1st 100mill badge, need to get the 970 & 960 up and running too. Thinking of adding a Kraken G10 to the 960


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You need to park closer to the curb when you see a rummage sale on TPU.


I lurk TPU's sale area too. But seems others are quicker than I.


----------



## hertz9753

Just do a burn out cookie/donut in the middle of the street and slide the curb.









http://www.heatware.com/u/71163. I almost got dropped to #3 in trader rating with that last buyer. I was not allowed to keep my heatware link here so I ask people to not add to my trader rep.









I will be back later to claim something less than a fake 1 billion badge...


----------



## hertz9753

Fake 1 billion-250K+ badge now please. I brought the proper MCO and documents this time. Don't tell me that I can't license my vehicle this time.

I will just take a chair and wait for #9753 to come on the screen.


----------



## Chiobe

How do I add the badge, so its visable?
I cant seem to find that option.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> How do I add the badge, so its visable?
> I cant seem to find that option.


It will be automatically applied when approved. Is has been reviewed so hopefully it will not take much longer


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup the OCN Secret society has to approve


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yup the OCN Secret society has to approve


Lmao,


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yup the OCN Secret society has to approve


Only if they get secret society food (burgers and wings with a chilled pint of their choice) too


----------



## PR-Imagery

I like chocolate milk and steaks.


----------



## hertz9753

How did I get N/A for 750 million?





I requested the right badge/award at the proper time.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I like chocolate milk and steaks.


I like carbonated water and cheese


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@emoga on reaching 30 million points








@mega_option101 on reaching 7 million points








@terence52 on reaching 5 million points








@Volvo on reaching 5 million points also - is there some kind of race between you and terence52?








@greywarden on reaching 10 million points









and last but not least - @hertz9753 on reaching the "Almost a Billionaire" club







- congratz on hitting 750 million points









Database has been updated so we are waiting for approval


----------



## Volvo

@lanofsong There was a race during the FAT period, now it's over because he's folding on his own power at home and I'm folding on office power.

Clearly you can only sustain this for so long on bills you have to pay...


----------



## DarthBaggins

I dunno Ive been folding on home power for quite a few years now. But would love to hide a lil folder at work lol


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I dunno Ive been folding on home power for quite a few years now. But would love to hide a lil folder at work lol


Remember that movie "Employee of the Month"? Next thing you know it will have a bar code on it and be out on the floor.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I dunno Ive been folding on home power for quite a few years now. But would love to hide a lil folder at work lol


I am hiding one there as we speak


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol if I could load a client on the servers there that would be nice lol


----------



## hertz9753

Price check on "What's in The Box". It could be a white Honda Civic up on the shelf.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I dunno Ive been folding on home power for quite a few years now. But would love to hide a lil folder at work lol


Here in Singapore, electricity tariffs are rather expensive.
That and the climate is humid AND scorching so to keep a rig up and be comfortable in the same room as it, requires A/C, which draws even more energy and hence high tariffs.

I'm lucky people don't mind me doing it here because my folding rig runs off a 300W 80PLUS Gold unit.
Consumes no power whatsoever, in comparison to everything else.

The second rig I fold on at work is a test bench - and yeah that is the heavy hitter doing 500k+ PPD.
It's great since it is able to do something good while simultaneously heavily stressing the stuff that we are supposed to test, such as power supplies, coolers, GPUs, and so on.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

While at the moment I only run [email protected] during Foldathons (as I switched over predominately to our BOINC team)..... I manage to keep things sort of cool by propping a box fan in the bedroom window that sucks air out, and then having another fan in the living room blowing air towards the bedroom (usually aimed at both myself and hubby, depending on the temperatures).... But that only works when it isn't raining >.>;;;;;;

I'd consider an air conditioner, but given that you usually want to dedicate an entire circuit to them and I'm in a place with a whopping four circuits (there truly are seven, but two are for the stove, and a third is for the outdoor power outlet) and we have a reasonable amount of electronics in the living room..... Yeah, I'm not risking tripping breakers on that.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> While at the moment I only run [email protected] during Foldathons (as I switched over predominately to our BOINC team)..... I manage to keep things sort of cool by propping a box fan in the bedroom window that sucks air out, and then having another fan in the living room blowing air towards the bedroom (usually aimed at both myself and hubby, depending on the temperatures).... But that only works when it isn't raining >.>;;;;;;
> 
> I'd consider an air conditioner, but given that you usually want to dedicate an entire circuit to them and I'm in a place with a whopping four circuits (there truly are seven, but two are for the stove, and a third is for the outdoor power outlet) and we have a reasonable amount of electronics in the living room..... Yeah, I'm not risking tripping breakers on that.


Here in Poland - no residential places have air conditioning. Typically, an AC unit for a home starts at about $300. No one can really afford this and it is usually only very warm 1-2 months out of the year. Electricity is also very expensive here.

I understand where you are coming from


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Here in Poland - no residential places have air conditioning. Typically, an AC unit for a home starts at about $300. No one can really afford this and it is usually only very warm 1-2 months out of the year. Electricity is also very expensive here.
> 
> I understand where you are coming from


The biggest problem with where I live is we get blasted with not only the arctic winds (which makes for EXCELLENT benching or [email protected] weather, provided snow isn't blowing into your window, or you ice the window open... Yes, I'm speaking from personal experience! Getting a GTX 780 Classified to 1377 core on air was fun though, even if I did kill a desk fan pulling off such a stunt







), but also the rather warm fronts that can blow up from the south thanks to the Rocky Mountains. The effect isn't anywhere near as bad as just south of Red Deer (two hours south of Edmonton), where there is this 10-15 minute area that any trucker experienced with the area tends to drive through keeping a really REALLY close eye on the weather even in the summer (aka hell, I mean Deer Valley, where chinooks and cold fronts clash and you can get some really, REALLY weird weather)..... Or as many locals joke, we have something similar to desert weather. Bloody cold in the winter (as chilly as -35C before windchills that can drop it down to -50C) and then flip that in the summer (July and August can spike upwards of 35C before humidex (that can raise the temperature as high as 42C or so), but thankfully this year has been a lot more relaxed at an average of something like 24C for most days).

Sure, one can survive without air conditioning, but it sure helps keep things a lot stabler and comfortable. Can't wait until we own a house, even if it means dealing with a higher electricity bill because of running air conditioning on occasion.

Decent window mount air conditioners around here are usuall $450 CAD, and the "portable" ones (aka you don't have them hanging precariously out a window) tend to start around $600 CAD for the good ones that are high efficiency. Biggest issue though is you want to dedicate a circuit to those, because even an 8000 BTU unit can pull a decent amount of power.


----------



## Volvo

Here in Singapore 90% of people have aircon...
Well okay it may not be truly 90% but a vast majority of people have aircon installed in their houses.

Whether they can afford to run it daily or not is another thing.
I just find myself lucky that I'm amongst those who can afford to...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> Here in Singapore 90% of people have aircon...
> Well okay it may not be truly 90% but a vast majority of people have aircon installed in their houses.
> 
> Whether they can afford to run it daily or not is another thing.
> I just find myself lucky that I'm amongst those who can afford to...


Haha that is a good point









An AC here is about a month's worth of salary for most people (not something anyone can buy, let alone be able to afford to run).


----------



## Ithanul

South is humid and hot a good bit of the year. So A/C is a darn requirement to survive or a whole bunch of fans.

On bad days it gets over 81+F inside and that with a window A/C going full blast. I have to say, yes A/C is not cheap even window units. A good one here to cool a whole trailer will easily cost $600+. Reason we where glad that cleaning ours out allowed it to keep on cooling very well. Only thing is it a pain in the arse to clean, they don't make them easy to maintain at all.

Reason I can't wait for Fall and Winter to get here. Plus, this blasted El Nino to get over with. We are tired of rain dumping on us.







California can have their rain back.

But yeah, you want dedicated circuit for the AC. I think ours is like a 12000 BTU unit....and the blasted thing still can't cool the whole trailer in the Summers. Then again, old single wide metal trailer is like giant heat oven. The one good thing is at least during Fall and majority of Winter we don't have to run heat. Think we only have to run it for like a month or two in late Winter. Even then we are wacky down here. It is consider cold in the South when it hits 65-68F.









At least one good thing, electricity down here way cheaper than California. But the A/C sure can eat up the difference.


----------



## Volvo

In Singapore we're lucky to have proper wall mount split-systems which cool effectively.

It's not that most people can't afford to run one, but it's priorities I guess.

Here in Singapore we're not denied of needs - granted we don't /need/ aircon but it's definitely far more comfortable.
It's just that people here work very hard and earn depressed wages, and hence we feel the pinch even if the bill is a couple tenners more expensive that month.

That, and most A/C units happen to be rather old and are either not with Inverter technology, or running on old Inverter technology and hence may be expensive to run.
My family had a new Mitsubishi system fitted last year - the air is reasonably cold (28 on the remote feels like 25 on the skin) and it dropped the bills a great deal from the old Daikin unit - it mattered to us since we ran a unit each in two rooms, every night.

With the reduction in tariffs we could even comfortably run a large unit in the living room during the day as long as someone was at home.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, that no doubt sucks having to work ones butt off but have crap wages. Then still have high taxes.

I wish at times we had a trailer with central air. Me and my Mom have yet to convince my Dad on a new trailer that has one. Considering the price on even new trailers are not cheap. Though, personal just having a bigger room would be nice in general. That considering I told him I help pay part of the payment for it too. So far, no luck.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, that no doubt sucks having to work ones butt off but have crap wages. Then still have high taxes.
> 
> I wish at times we had a trailer with central air. Me and my Mom have yet to convince my Dad on a new trailer that has one. Considering the price on even new trailers are not cheap. Though, personal just having a bigger room would be nice in general. That considering I told him I help pay part of the payment for it too. So far, no luck.


Vastly different cultures I see.
One thing about the Singaporean society is that we are not a welfare society - so while taxes aren't high, there is realistically no safety net to catch you when you fall.

While this prevents idlers from leeching off other people's hard-earned money, this also opens the gap for people who are truly in need of help to fall right through.
The thing about Singapore is that we aren't usually described to be in poverty - most parts of the world, poverty is defined as not having access to proper, clean housing, clean running water, and basic essentials.

Yes, we have the basics, but in what is supposedly a first world country with a very high GDP, we are mostly leading low-quality lives since very few people here actually earn enough to not have to penny-pinch.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> Vastly different cultures I see.
> One thing about the Singaporean society is that we are not a welfare society - so while taxes aren't high, there is realistically no safety net to catch you when you fall.
> 
> While this prevents idlers from leeching off other people's hard-earned money, this also opens the gap for people who are truly in need of help to fall right through.
> The thing about Singapore is that we aren't usually described to be in poverty - most parts of the world, poverty is defined as not having access to proper, clean housing, clean running water, and basic essentials.
> 
> Yes, we have the basics, but in what is supposedly a first world country with a very high GDP, we are mostly leading low-quality lives since very few people here actually earn enough to not have to penny-pinch.


Ah, yeah, not having welfare there can change up the game for sure.

Then again, me and my Dad are some what like that. My Dad more so. We kind of go off the mentality that the welfare system going to go bottom ups sooner or later. Reason I actually tend to hunt around for cheapest price of an item I can find. Plus, we also highly dislike owing anyone money which means we dislike credit cards and loans in general, and try to not use them if we can.

Offset of this, for my age group I actually don't have debt hanging over my head.

On other note, we sure have gone off topic in this thread for sure.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ah, yeah, not having welfare there can change up the game for sure.
> 
> Then again, me and my Dad are some what like that. My Dad more so. We kind of go off the mentality that the welfare system going to go bottom ups sooner or later. Reason I actually tend to hunt around for cheapest price of an item I can find. Plus, we also highly dislike owing anyone money which means we dislike credit cards and loans in general, and try to not use them if we can.
> 
> Offset of this, for my age group I actually don't have debt hanging over my head.
> 
> On other note, we sure have gone off topic in this thread for sure.


It's great to be debt free.
Always good to live within your means









Hehe well, there's plenty that has been going on in here besides just requesting of badges


----------



## bfromcolo

OK 25M badge! I can't fill out the form from work it appears, but I will get it in later.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> OK 25M badge! I can't fill out the form from work it appears, but I will get it in later.


I did it for you


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I did it for you


Thanks


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Volvo on reaching 8 million points.
@|3rutal1ty on reaching 5 million points.
@IXcrispyXI on reaching 10 million points.
@bfromcolo on reaching 25 million points.

Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


----------



## Volvo

I'll keep you busy - just hit 9m last night since I had a fleeting moment being able to fold with two very strong workstations.

Each with a 2640v4 and a GTX1070 AMP Extreme.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> I'll keep you busy - just hit 9m last night since I had a fleeting moment being able to fold with two very strong workstations.
> 
> Each with a 2640v4 and a GTX1070 AMP Extreme.


This is why you are now at #19







And yes, you are keeping me busy


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> This is why you are now at #19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, you are keeping me busy


I am the only single-million millionaire in that list


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> I am the only single-million millionaire in that list


until tomorrow or maybe the week -


----------



## Ithanul

Huh, back in top 10 again. If I get my lazy butt and finish doing some rebuilds I should get over an average 1mil PPD.

Right now waiting on some pass through barbs. Though, think I need to order a few more barbs for my main rigs rebuild.


----------



## Volvo

Up, up, and up!

Due to some delay at the client's side I don't have to send the rigs out today.
Perfect, they'll continue folding throughout the weekend.









Or maybe into the next week even, depending on when the client finally sends us his software to install.


----------



## Ithanul

Hehe, hey, one way to do it.

Reminds me I got a devil canyon I need to OC for a guy. I know what I'm using to test it.









I'm already know at the guard unit for building PCs, etc. So, now a few of sergeants come to me for computer stuff. Offset, I get free lunch when I work on their computers.







Funny thing, its a cyber unit.....majority of the peeps don't even know how to put one together.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hehe, hey, one way to do it.
> 
> Reminds me I got a devil canyon I need to OC for a guy. I know what I'm using to test it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already know at the guard unit for building PCs, etc. So, now a few of sergeants come to me for computer stuff. Offset, I get free lunch when I work on their computers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing, its a cyber unit.....majority of the peeps don't even know how to put one together.


Kek, a cyber unit that can't put a PC together.
Then again, plenty of 'tech support' for enterprise level stuff can't put a PC together either. :/

Fold on that devil's canyon!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> Kek, a cyber unit that can't put a PC together.
> Then again, plenty of 'tech support' for enterprise level stuff can't put a PC together either. :/
> 
> Fold on that devil's canyon!


Yeah, it kind of funny to me. Bad thing is usually when peeps have answers on hardware. They kind of now come to me on answers. Heck, I had to explain RAID in tech school because the teacher was having a hard time explaining it to the rest.

Reason one guy said I should really not have a hard time getting a job on base after I finish my degrees and get a few certs (gov really big on people having certs). Though, I have seen so many use answer dump sites.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, it kind of funny to me. Bad thing is usually when peeps have answers on hardware. They kind of now come to me on answers. Heck, I had to explain RAID in tech school because the teacher was having a hard time explaining it to the rest.
> 
> Reason one guy said I should really not have a hard time getting a job on base after I finish my degrees and get a few certs (gov really big on people having certs). Though, I have seen so many use answer dump sites.


From experience, the best IT people I know don't have certs.
The people with certs can't even diagnose a faulty HDD half the time.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> From experience, the best IT people I know don't have certs.
> The people with certs can't even diagnose a faulty HDD half the time.


Yeah, but it is how contract and gov jobs work over here.

If you don't have the certs they won't bother with you. Currently a guy in the CS class with me. 12 years doing admin IT job in military working on VMWare, databases, etc. He try to get a job, they straight up told him he need to go get a degree and certs.









Same with another guy, but he got lucky enough that since he had one cert. They would hire him, but he had 6 months to get the other three certs that they required employees to have.

More or less, they use certs and degree like paper barriers around here.

Most interesting guy in the class is a former Blizzard employee. He super cool as heck to talk to.







Usually we talk about books and upcoming hardcore RPGs.


----------



## mega_option101

Hit 8 million today


----------



## DarthBaggins

Still working on my 100mill here


----------



## hertz9753

That's the real deal right there and I'm here to claim it.


----------



## lanofsong

Looks legit


----------



## hertz9753

Cool!


----------



## Chiobe

So the weather is cold again, meaning I can start getting some points.
Should be able to claim my 3 mil badge now.


----------



## Ithanul

I still got a month or two before its cold here.

It may only be 10am here, but it already 87F. So, another 90 or 95F+ day again. Why could not that hurricane stay down here and give us some rain/wind to cool down the place.







Heck, it was only a level 1.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I still got a month or two before its cold here.
> 
> It may only be 10am here, but it already 87F. So, another 90 or 95F+ day again. Why could not that hurricane stay down here and give us some rain/wind to cool down the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, it was only a level 1.


Its not that cold, but 10-15C is better then 20-25C. That 5C to 15C, makes a big difference to the overall room temp, so I can actually be in the room once I get back after work and not have a 30C+ oven of a room.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Its not that cold, but 10-15C is better then 20-25C. That 5C to 15C, makes a big difference to the overall room temp, so I can actually be in the room once I get back after work and not have a 30C+ oven of a room.


15C! Darn, that is cold. That is 59F. Only during dead of Winter here in the early mornings does it have a chance to get that cold. It is super rare for it to ever snow this far down in Alabama.

87F is 30C. We consider that a good day. Summers here easily break 40C which is around 105F. That when we consider to hot to bother going outside.

Right now it is 24C inside the trailer. Winter may get lucky and the trailer gets 70F/21C or 68F/20C. But then my Mother will complain about it being to cold in the trailer if it goes below that.

On other hand, probably reason I was being stare at in Britain walking around in pants during Summer. Heck, I'm sorry but those mornings where a bit cold for Summer weather to me. Even had to where a light jacket at times. Though, all us Southerners where liking the fact the humidity level was super low.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> 15C! Darn, that is cold. That is 59F. Only during dead of Winter here in the early mornings does it have a chance to get that cold. It is super rare for it to ever snow this far down in Alabama.
> 
> 87F is 30C. We consider that a good day. Summers here easily break 40C which is around 105F. That when we consider to hot to bother going outside.
> 
> Right now it is 24C inside the trailer. Winter may get lucky and the trailer gets 70F/21C or 68F/20C. But then my Mother will complain about it being to cold in the trailer if it goes below that.
> 
> On other hand, probably reason I was being stare at in Britain walking around in pants during Summer. Heck, I'm sorry but those mornings where a bit cold for Summer weather to me. Even had to where a light jacket at times. Though, all us Southerners where liking the fact the humidity level was super low.


15C is not that cold here in Norway, its a normal temp for this time of year. Cold here, is when temps are below -10C.
Guess its just what what you are used to.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> 15C is not that cold here in Norway, its a normal temp for this time of year. Cold here, is when temps are below -10C.
> Guess its just what what you are used to.


Indeed.

On other hand, our hot humid weather here makes most people from Northern areas ask how the hell we survive it.







And we are like, what? Its only 95F and humidity is low today.







Seriously, I walk around in pants even in 90F degree weather if humidity is not high. Usually do shorts at 98F+ or once humidity cranks up.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> On other hand, our hot humid weather here makes most people from Northern areas ask how the hell we survive it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are like, what? Its only 95F and humidity is low today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I walk around in pants even in 90F degree weather if humidity is not high. Usually do shorts at 98F+ or once humidity cranks up.


A better question would be, how are you keeping the PC temps down, when the room is 30-40C already?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> A better question would be, how are you keeping the PC temps down, when the room is 30-40C already?


That is outside. Its 80F/26C inside atm. With a window A/C that gets no breaks during our many hot months.

There a reason I don't do air cooling much. Pretty much everything has a water block smacked on it. Reason AIOs do an amazing job for me.









Just say this, doing the Pentathlon this year. I had a sauna by my legs.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> 15C is not that cold here in Norway, its a normal temp for this time of year. Cold here, is when temps are below -10C.
> Guess its just what what you are used to.


Don't forget the windchill some parts of your country is infamous for. Makes living by the Rocky Mountains look easy (if you ignore Lethbridge, common joke is if the winds die down around that city people fall over as they're so used to leaning into the wind!).

I agree, 15C outdoor temps is still absolutely blissful, and definitely shorts weather, but we get winters as low as -35C before windchill.


----------



## Ithanul

You sure would not get me out in 15C with shorts. Brrrr, 59F.....no way. That is pants and a good jacket for me.

Heck, when I go deer hunting with my Dad we do dual layers because it be 30 or 38F in the mornings depending if that Winter is very cold for us.

Even the sound of negative C sounds to cold for me.

Then again, I grew up most of my life here in Alabama which is consider a humid subtropical climate. I have no doubt even our Spring weather would make you guys sweat heavy.







Heck, Alabama consider to have the hottest Summers in the US.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

*laughs* I wear shorts down to -5C or so for the high.... But some would say I'm a crazy Canuck, so....


----------



## Ithanul

....Darn, that is 23F. It rarely if ever gets that low here.

Our average Winter temps are like 35F, but that like dead in January when it gets near that temp. Rest of the time it stays above that during the day time.

I hope they we have a strong Winter down here this year. Last year's Winter was weak so a lot of the bugs did not die off. So this year has been very bad with bugs. What sucks is those darn mosquitoes....sucks that someone brought Zika into the area. And we have a ton of those little stinkers that can carry it.







I just hope it don't get into our local population of mosquitoes.


----------



## hertz9753

At 35F the snow and ice starts to melt and people go shopping in shorts in Bismarck. Just like Edmonton it gets so cold up here that you get ice grooves on the side roads that don't get plowed often. It's like dried mud ruts, but it's made of ice and if your lucky sand on the top.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> ....Darn, that is 23F. It rarely if ever gets that low here.
> 
> Our average Winter temps are like 35F, but that like dead in January when it gets near that temp. Rest of the time it stays above that during the day time.
> 
> I hope they we have a strong Winter down here this year. Last year's Winter was weak so a lot of the bugs did not die off. So this year has been very bad with bugs. What sucks is those darn mosquitoes....sucks that someone brought Zika into the area. And we have a ton of those little stinkers that can carry it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope it don't get into our local population of mosquitoes.


Scary part is I don't put on an actual so-called "proper" winter jacket until around -25C or so.... At least while working. If it's personal time, usually it's just a hoodie with tmax insulation that's good to -15C, but provided it isn't too windy, I can handle as low as -22C wearing it.

And ugggggggh, mosquitos, the bane of everyone's existennce. Didn't get to go out much this summer thanks to them, and even worse? I wound up spending several hours in the hospital thanks to the buggers giving me some sort of skin infection that boggled the doctors, but since it hadn't spread (and was in funky patterns too! Sorry, no pics, never bothered to take any, and I'm not going back to see if the doctor at the local ER still has the photos he took to show the dermatologist, lol)..... They wound up just giving me a cream and an anti-viral. Horse pill anti-viral pills.... Man those were fun to take, but dealing with the repercussions for the next two days was probably the worst of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> At 35F the snow and ice starts to melt and people go shopping in shorts in Bismarck. Just like Edmonton it gets so cold up here that you get ice grooves on the side roads that don't get plowed often. It's like dried mud ruts, but it's made of ice and if your lucky sand on the top.


I could have sworn that snow starts melting at 32F ~_^ As for the ice ruts... Ugh, that and slightly iced over hardpack snow..... That's always fun. On the flipside, it's always fun to see the really REALLY heavy electrical utility trucks get stuck in the same alley my boss bugged me for getting stuck in a few times..... ^_^;;;


----------



## Ithanul

At least that one good thing about down here. No snow. So, don't have to deal with ice ruts or anything like that.

Crazy thing is even if by super rare chance a small dusting of it occurs down here. Everyone one goes bat crap crazy.







Even the schools close. Yet a cat 3 Hurricane can roll up to our coast and everyone like, ugh, o another hurricane. Ok, go get a umbrella.







The area I am at is far enough inland that flooding is not much of a concern from hurricanes. We just get a butt ton of rain and wind off them. Though, I give, Katrina was a nasty one for sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Scary part is I don't put on an actual so-called "proper" winter jacket until around -25C or so.... At least while working. If it's personal time, usually it's just a hoodie with tmax insulation that's good to -15C, but provided it isn't too windy, I can handle as low as -22C wearing it.
> 
> And ugggggggh, mosquitos, the bane of everyone's existennce. Didn't get to go out much this summer thanks to them, and even worse? I wound up spending several hours in the hospital thanks to the buggers giving me some sort of skin infection that boggled the doctors, but since it hadn't spread (and was in funky patterns too! Sorry, no pics, never bothered to take any, and I'm not going back to see if the doctor at the local ER still has the photos he took to show the dermatologist, lol)..... They wound up just giving me a cream and an anti-viral. Horse pill anti-viral pills.... Man those were fun to take, but dealing with the repercussions for the next two days was probably the worst of it.


Holy....you must have anti freeze for blood.









But yeah, mosquitoes are evil. Especially these new little ones that have shown up. I want to smack the crap out of the person who brought these stinkers over here.







The big ones I can usually nail them before they have a chance at me, but these little ones will get you before you know it. Plus, I seem to itch worse from them than the big ones.

Bad thing is they love me and my Dad. If we are outside they go after us and will ignore my Mom.







Somehow they like my Dad's AB blood type and some weird reason my O+ type. Though, my Mom has O+, it must be because mine runs warmer or something. I can usually stand lower temps than her.


----------



## hertz9753

35F was just a reference to @Ithanul saying that temp. When it does get that warm in the winter some people do go to the store with a t shirt, shorts and flip flops. When you can see ridges under the snow you switch to the penguin walk. Flat black ice and flat ice under snow will scare you like somebody jumping out of closet.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> At least that one good thing about down here. No snow. So, don't have to deal with ice ruts or anything like that.
> 
> Crazy thing is even if by super rare chance a small dusting of it occurs down here. Everyone one goes bat crap crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the schools close. Yet a cat 3 Hurricane can roll up to our coast and everyone like, ugh, o another hurricane. Ok, go get a umbrella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The area I am at is far enough inland that flooding is not much of a concern from hurricanes. We just get a butt ton of rain and wind off them. Though, I give, Katrina was a nasty one for sure.
> Holy....you must have anti freeze for blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, mosquitoes are evil. Especially these new little ones that have shown up. I want to smack the crap out of the person who brought these stinkers over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big ones I can usually nail them before they have a chance at me, but these little ones will get you before you know it. Plus, I seem to itch worse from them than the big ones.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Bad thing is they love me and my Dad. If we are outside they go after us and will ignore my Mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow they like my Dad's AB blood type and some weird reason my O+ type. Though, my Mom has O+, it must be because mine runs warmer or something. I can usually stand lower temps than her.


Who needs anti-freeze when your body's natural temperature sits just inside the lower limits of fever range (I'm usually 38.1-38.3 degrees Celcius for internal body temperature) ^_^;;;;;;; Probably why I can handle such cold temperatures, but have a great deal of difficulty in dealing with anything above 28C....


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/History.aspx?location=USND0037

Don't listen to the crazy Canadian, he doesn't know what an Alberta or Canadian clipper is. They call them a Nor'easter in the upper north east.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Who needs anti-freeze when your body's natural temperature sits just inside the lower limits of fever range (I'm usually 38.1-38.3 degrees Celcius for internal body temperature) ^_^;;;;;;; Probably why I can handle such cold temperatures, but have a great deal of difficulty in dealing with anything above 28C....


Then you sure would have a hard time surviving our hot weather here.

Summers tend to stay right up near 40C.

Heck 28C/82F, we call that a cool day down here during Summers. It still breaking into low 90Fs for us here.


----------



## tictoc

No complaints on temps here in the central Rockies. Snow is in the forecast for Monday.


----------



## superericla

Just hit 150M points.


----------



## lanofsong

Nice


----------



## Simmons572

Congrats @superericla


----------



## Tex1954




----------



## hertz9753

Congrats to that LA guy.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@mega_option101 on reaching 8 million points.
@Volvo on reaching 10 million points.
@PsYcHo29388 on reaching 2 million points.
@Chiobe on reaching 4 million points.
@KraziKarl on reaching 1 million points.
@CptAsian on reaching 2 million points.
@superericla on reaching 150 million points.

Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


----------



## mega_option101

Thanks!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Thanks!


No - thank you







Also, way to go on leading GPU-Wild in TC - The top three GTX 950's have all experienced problems - keep the pressure on them


----------



## CptAsian

Thanks as well! I'm folding once again now that I'm in college and I don't have to worry about power consumption. This time I'm running anywhere from 18 or 20 to 24/7 (depending on how much free time I have since it's also my gaming computer). However, I don't think a 7990 is eligible for team competitions, is it? Probably since it's dual-GPU.
Either way, it's really nice to be back folding again. Looking forward to cranking through those WUs.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> No - thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, way to go on leading GPU-Wild in TC - The top three GTX 950's have all experienced problems - keep the pressure on them


Luckily - I have been blessed this month







Had a power bump at work while I was there, and I was able to address the downtime within minutes.

Thumbs pressed that this luck persists!


----------



## Ithanul

O, my 960 is just waiting for someone else to hiccup. It like a shark in the water.







Darn, blasted thing had earlier on get hang up on a unit download. But it full steam ahead now.


----------



## mega_option101

Hit 9 million today


----------



## CptAsian

And I hit 3 million yesterday.

But my computer seemed to have restarted overnight; I was greeted with the login screen when I woke up just a few minutes ago. The second core on my GPU seems to be working fine, but the first one looks to be terribly slow (says it'll take 1.13 days for this WU instead of a few hours). No other issues though; I'll see what it does. Perhaps I'll run a benchmark later today when I have some time and I'll see what it looks like.

EDIT: Okay, I have no idea what the deal is. I just ran 3DMark Firestrike Extreme, and my score was easily on par with what it was in the past. Restarted my computer, and I still have the slow WU. Any thoughts, or is this just normal to get a wonky WU every now and then?

EDIT 2: Never mind, ran it for about 30 minutes; ETA is down to four and a half hours. It did have me worried for a bit there. I thought I already managed to fry the thing.

EDIT 3: Computer did it again. Turns out it was Windows updates. I'm not surprised.


----------



## lanofsong

I will update spreadsheet later today


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@KraziKarl on reaching 2 million points.
@CptAsian on reaching 3 million points - someone really wants this badge
@mega_option101 on reaching 9 million points.

Excellent work


----------



## |3rutal1ty

i have hit 10 mil please badge me


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Kenpachi7 on reaching 10 million points.
@mbmumford on reaching 5 million points.
@Chiobe on reaching 5 million points.
@|3rutal1ty on reaching 10 million points.

Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


----------



## Ithanul

Finally over 250mil. Now on to 300mil. Should have it hopefully by the end of this year.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Congrats, just need 7mil more to get my 100mil badge/cert. If I had a spare psu I could get the 960/970 online and folding. Plus awaiting some FaT prize moolah so I can get another 970


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Finally over 250mil. Now on to 300mil. Should have it hopefully by the end of this year.


Good grief! That's a spicy score!

Congrats!

And I am right with DarthBaggins... getting close to 100 mil...


----------



## CptAsian

Okay, something I have to ask you guys, and forgive me if this is too... personal? of a question: how does folding impact your power bill, especially with all these crazy numbers you're been reaching? From what I understood from my parents, folding for even 6-8 hours a day had too much of an impact, so that's why I've started again now that I'm at college and the only concern is the heat generated.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay, something I have to ask you guys, and forgive me if this is too... personal? of a question: how does folding impact your power bill, especially with all these crazy numbers you're been reaching? From what I understood from my parents, folding for even 6-8 hours a day had too much of an impact, so that's why I've started again now that I'm at college and the only concern is the heat generated.


LOL

Power bill? Try $690 ish for me... had them over $720 too... depends on how much I run the A/C too...

Cost a LOT!


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Power bill? Try $690 ish for me... had them over $720 too... depends on how much I run the A/C too...
> 
> Cost a LOT!


Okay, so it does have quite the effect but you guys just deal with it for the most part? I'm impressed, that's dedicated. It also makes the days of Bitcoin mining seem a bit less sensible, considering the power draw a bunch of 280Xs must have created. Thanks for the response.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay, so it does have quite the effect but you guys just deal with it for the most part? I'm impressed, that's dedicated. It also makes the days of Bitcoin mining seem a bit less sensible, considering the power draw a bunch of 280Xs must have created. Thanks for the response.


I only run a GTX980 24/7/365 and I believe at most this will add about $20 to my bill every month. Now that bill increases as I add more GPU's


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Finally over 250mil. Now on to 300mil. Should have it hopefully by the end of this year.


Congratz on reaching 250 million points









A nice new shiny badge on its way to you soon


----------



## |3rutal1ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:
> 
> @Kenpachi7 on reaching 10 million points.
> @mbmumford on reaching 5 million points.
> @Chiobe on reaching 5 million points.
> @|3rutal1ty on reaching 10 million points.
> 
> Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


never thought i would get to 10 mil until i got my 1060







such a huge difference from getting 20k ppd on my i5 to 400k ppd


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay, something I have to ask you guys, and forgive me if this is too... personal? of a question: how does folding impact your power bill, especially with all these crazy numbers you're been reaching? From what I understood from my parents, folding for even 6-8 hours a day had too much of an impact, so that's why I've started again now that I'm at college and the only concern is the heat generated.


Mine went up around $15-20 CAD per month depending on what electricity rates are at that month, although my usage is predominately through BOINC these days (hence why DarthBaggins will beat me to 100mil!







)

It's kind of fun to say it increased the power bill 25-30% though (from $65ish to $82ish on average)


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay, so it does have quite the effect but you guys just deal with it for the most part? I'm impressed, that's dedicated. It also makes the days of Bitcoin mining seem a bit less sensible, considering the power draw a bunch of 280Xs must have created. Thanks for the response.


Mom, Dad,Brother,sister all had cancer.... Mom/Dad died from it...

I especially like WCG and Rosetta and such, but also space stuff, not into theoretical math much...

Soo, it's a hobby and a help to the world in finding cures...

There isn't anything dedicated about it actually... isn't hard to plug in a setup and let it run...

BUT, I'm a semi-retired Geek as well... have a natural interest in computers all my life.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay, so it does have quite the effect but you guys just deal with it for the most part? I'm impressed, that's dedicated. It also makes the days of Bitcoin mining seem a bit less sensible, considering the power draw a bunch of 280Xs must have created. Thanks for the response.


One also has to remember that Tex1954 has a veritable armada of rigs, although I honestly can't remember who has more - Tictoc, Tex1954, or 4thKor









I mostly deal with it, but the maximum I'll let my power bill hit is $150, so I'll be limiting myself to what hardware I can acquire - such is life. Even then, such will be a decent amount of hardware I'll have at my disposal (I'm even thinking of having a dedicated [email protected] card again if I can pull it off!)


----------



## bigblock990

It costs me ~ $20/mo in electricity to run pc with single 980 24/7. It really depends on how much your electricity cost's per kilowatt hour.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay, something I have to ask you guys, and forgive me if this is too... personal? of a question: how does folding impact your power bill, especially with all these crazy numbers you're been reaching? From what I understood from my parents, folding for even 6-8 hours a day had too much of an impact, so that's why I've started again now that I'm at college and the only concern is the heat generated.


No clue, I don't pay the bill.









I have ask my Dad and even told him I pay my half. But must not be enough to bother bugging me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> One also has to remember that Tex1954 has a veritable armada of rigs, although I honestly can't remember who has more - Tictoc, Tex1954, or 4thKor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly deal with it, but the maximum I'll let my power bill hit is $150, so I'll be limiting myself to what hardware I can acquire - such is life. Even then, such will be a decent amount of hardware I'll have at my disposal (I'm even thinking of having a dedicated [email protected] card again if I can pull it off!)


I would have an armada too. But me no have room to run them all.









I do it because I like to push the hardware, but also for the fact that on both sides of my family had cancer. Lost my Granma to stage four bone cancer, and my Dad has survived cancer. Found that out after I graduated basic training and my parents came out for it. Talk about being shocked. That considering my Dad is not young, but glad that we will be celebrating his 70th birthday in a few more years.







Going to make sure it a good birthday too for him.


----------



## DarthBaggins

To me it doesn't really impact my bill as much vs how much having to run A/C throughout 3/4 of the year here in GA. Love when winter hits then my power bill drops from $350/Mo to $110/mo


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> To me it doesn't really impact my bill as much vs how much having to run A/C throughout 3/4 of the year here in GA. Love when winter hits then my power bill drops from $350/Mo to $110/mo


Yep, the heat be hot in the South lands.


----------



## CptAsian

Awesome, thanks for all the responses guys, I didn't expect so many. Respect to all of you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> To me it doesn't really impact my bill as much vs how much having to run A/C throughout 3/4 of the year here in GA. Love when winter hits then my power bill drops from $350/Mo to $110/mo


Yeah, the A/C here in my dorm actually can't keep up with my 7990 running all the time, I'm pretty sure. It's set for 71, and it usually hovers around 74-76 instead. Not too bad though. It did go up to 80 for a day or two though, and that was pretty rough. Pretty sure my roommate wasn't too pleased with me for it.

Just crossed 5,000,000 points today though, so there is that.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Awesome, thanks for all the responses guys, I didn't expect so many. Respect to all of you.
> Yeah, the A/C here in my dorm actually can't keep up with my 7990 running all the time, I'm pretty sure. It's set for 71, and it usually hovers around 74-76 instead. Not too bad though. It did go up to 80 for a day or two though, and that was pretty rough. Pretty sure my roommate wasn't too pleased with me for it.
> 
> Just crossed 5,000,000 points today though, so there is that.


Bah, you think that rough. Deal the 90F inside a trailer for a whole Summer.







Lucky this year we cleaned the window AC out and it stayed around 80F this year. Right now 76F. Winter needs to get here sooner.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Loving the temperature being lower in the evening and morning right now, but colder would be better


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Bah, you think that rough. Deal the 90F inside a trailer for a whole Summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky this year we cleaned the window AC out and it stayed around 80F this year. Right now 76F. Winter needs to get here sooner.


Ooh, fair enough. I absolutely love cold weather, so I really can't wait for winter either. I'm "that guy" that wears shorts year round, and the first day I can go outside and see my breath is one of the best days of the year for me.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> No clue, I don't pay the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have ask my Dad and even told him I pay my half. But must not be enough to bother bugging me.
> I would have an armada too. But me no have room to run them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do it because I like to push the hardware, but also for the fact that on both sides of my family had cancer. Lost my Granma to stage four bone cancer, and my Dad has survived cancer. Found that out after I graduated basic training and my parents came out for it. Talk about being shocked. That considering my Dad is not young, but glad that we will be celebrating his 70th birthday in a few more years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to make sure it a good birthday too for him.


Yeah, that darn space thing... Probably why I'll be building my next rig in an upwards direction. Well, my cruncher rig anyways








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> To me it doesn't really impact my bill as much vs how much having to run A/C throughout 3/4 of the year here in GA. Love when winter hits then my power bill drops from $350/Mo to $110/mo


I bet somewhat at the power company is all confused when that happens


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well my heat is natural gas, but that bill never exceeds $40/mo, but now that I have my 390x I might be able to heat the house (or at least my desk space lol)


----------



## hertz9753

You live in Georgia. Taco Bell and a Bic lighter could produce enough methane gas to heat your house in the winter.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Or I can skip the taco hell and just count on one of my dogs to release enough. Out of the 3 I have I know Bennie can produce some horrid gas lol


----------



## hertz9753

Oh that crazy Bennie and his jets.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Ooh, fair enough. I absolutely love cold weather, so I really can't wait for winter either. I'm "that guy" that wears shorts year round, and the first day I can go outside and see my breath is one of the best days of the year for me.


It like the only time I wear shots since the bugs tend to die off.

Other wise, to many biting bugs about. Bad enough there been people found with Zika. So far no one knows if the local population of mosquitoes have it or not.


----------



## mega_option101

Last request for a little while


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@KraziKarl on reaching 4 million points.
@Ceadderman on reaching 10 million points.
@Jpmboy on reaching 75 million points
@Wyllliam on reaching 7 million points

Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


----------



## WonderMutt

Just put in for my 150 million and 200 million badges, give me 5 or 6 months and I'll put in for my 250 million.

As for the heat, I live in southern Ohio, and I still have to run my AC most months of the year (sometimes even when there is snow on the ground!). Having 4 computers running 24/7 is enough to heat my basement in even the coldest months and besides sleeping, we spend most of our time in the basement. There are times it may be 72F down there, but 65F upstairs because of all the computers. I know the power woes. I had to quite folding 24/7 on my main rig when I bought a Kill-A-Watt and found out that it alone was costing me $50 a month on the electric bill!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm rather curious about something..... Where did my Foldathon 2013 badge go? Additionally, when are we getting the 2014 badges?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm rather curious about something..... Where did my Foldathon 2013 badge go? Additionally, when are we getting the 2014 badges?


All sorted


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> All sorted


Yay, many thanks and +1 virtual cookie rep! ^_^


----------



## hertz9753

The 2014 Foldathon was so tough that WW was the only one to meet the requirements.


----------



## valvehead

I'll take one of those shiny 2014 badges too. I haven't missed a single event since July 2012.


----------



## |3rutal1ty

i still haven't got my 10 mil badge and i just requested my 15mil is there something i need to do to make it active?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *|3rutal1ty*
> 
> i still haven't got my 10 mil badge and i just requested my 15mil is there something i need to do to make it active?


You'll have to wait for moderator approval. Its a manual application process for them. Don't worry, some of them just take a little longer sometimes.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@Deedaz on reaching 10 million points.
@WonderMutt on reaching 200 million points.
@|3rutal1ty on reaching 15 million points.

Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


----------



## Wyllliam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:
> 
> @KraziKarl on reaching 4 million points.
> @Ceadderman on reaching 10 million points.
> @Jpmboy on reaching 75 million points
> @Wyllliam on reaching 7 million points
> 
> Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


No Problem.
I'm already over 8 Million points now.


----------



## hertz9753

@ENTERPRISE could you update the badges/awards soon people are asking for them. I am also missing my 2014 Foldathon award.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @ENTERPRISE could you update the badges/awards soon people are asking for them. I am also missing my 2014 Foldathon award.


I have a small batch of updates I will make later.

As for the Foldathon 2014 badges. I dont think I was ever given a list of members to apply to so unless that's handed to Me I can't update very effectively


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @ENTERPRISE could you update the badges/awards soon people are asking for them. I am also missing my 2014 Foldathon award.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a small batch of updates I will make later.
> 
> As for the Foldathon 2014 badges. I dont think I was ever given a list of members to apply to so unless that's handed to Me I can't update very effectively
Click to expand...

Yea there was a Folding Editor issue as far as the 2014 list goes. Would you be willing to at least give me and Hertz it, considering we both have been Folding non-stop since at least 2012?


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, time for next badge...

My first *100 Mil!!!!*

*http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=699472*












(Yup! Filled out form on OP)


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Okay, time for next badge...
> 
> My first *100 Mil!!!!*
> 
> *http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=699472*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yup! Filled out form on OP)










Congrats Tex. You made that first 100 million in no time.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Okay, time for next badge...
> 
> My first *100 Mil!!!!*
> 
> *http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=699472*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yup! Filled out form on OP)


Congratz


----------



## hertz9753

@PimpSkyline ENTERPRISE doesn't have the 2014 stats. A few different editors have been given access but the person you have to talk to is @axipher.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @PimpSkyline ENTERPRISE doesn't have the 2014 stats. A few different editors have been given access but the person you have to talk to is @axipher.


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:

@jlhawn on reaching 3 million points
@Fir3Chi3f on reaching 50 million points
@InverseTundraon reaching 3 million points
@Wyllliam on reaching 9 million points
@Tex1954 on reaching 100 million points
@Chiobe on reaching 6million points
@stratocastorNM on reaching 25 million points
@|3rutal1ty on reaching 20 million points

Badges have been reviewed








Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


----------



## stratocastorNM

Thanks so much!! From a former computer tech, to now an ICU nurse who still enjoys tinkering!!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratocastorNM*
> 
> Thanks so much!! From a former computer tech, to now an ICU nurse who still enjoys tinkering!!












What you folding on?


----------



## stratocastorNM

Currently, i7 6700k @ 4.6ghz, Asus hero 8, corsair dominator platinum 16gb 3200 ram, galax 980ti with a thermaltake water 3 ult and v51 case.. Don't have as much time to game while school and work are going on, might as well partake in some research!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you folding on?


----------



## lanofsong

Oooooh, a 980Ti...PPD monster.

Based on your numbers, it looks like you will break into OCN top 20 current PPD folders









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=705749


----------



## stratocastorNM

I know, the 980ti is amazing!!! Hopefully will get everything on water in the near future, then maybe next year go 1080 or drop in another 980ti. We shall see. I'm pretty amazed how fast I've been climbing the ranks!! Great to be a part of folding community in general, and with all the support and info of OCN!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Oooooh, a 980Ti...PPD monster.
> 
> Based on your numbers, it looks like you will break into OCN top 20 current PPD folders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=705749


----------



## Ithanul

Yep, the 980Tis are monsters.

Reason I like the two I have. Been great cards and they still do a great job on the rare occasion I game on the PC.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yeaaaaah, I love my GTX 980 Ti Golden Edition. Such a lovely looking card that performs rather nicely! ....I want a second one!


----------



## stratocastorNM

I have the galax Hof ti, it's awesome and white. to pick up another or go sli... decisions!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeaaaaah, I love my GTX 980 Ti Golden Edition. Such a lovely looking card that performs rather nicely! ....I want a second one!


----------



## Wyllliam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz to the following on reaching significant milestones:
> 
> @jlhawn on reaching 3 million points
> @Fir3Chi3f on reaching 50 million points
> @InverseTundraon reaching 3 million points
> @Wyllliam on reaching 9 million points
> @Tex1954 on reaching 100 million points
> @Chiobe on reaching 6million points
> @stratocastorNM on reaching 25 million points
> @|3rutal1ty on reaching 20 million points
> 
> Badges have been reviewed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work everyone, your folding efforts are greatly appreciated


No problem, i do this for personal reasons
I just requested my 10 million badge


----------



## tictoc

I just cracked 150 million.


----------



## Simmons572

Congrats sir!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I just cracked 150 million.


Wow, all that new hardware sure kicking butooskas!

Congrats!


----------



## pangallosr

Yahoo!


----------



## DarthBaggins

One more million to go then I will finally have my 100 million badge!


----------



## hertz9753

That AMD card is getting the job done.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Surprisingly it is, especially being the only card I'm running right now


----------



## CptAsian

And there it is!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Finally made it, submitted for my 100mill badge


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @ENTERPRISE could you update the badges/awards soon people are asking for them. I am also missing my 2014 Foldathon award.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a small batch of updates I will make later.
> 
> As for the Foldathon 2014 badges. I dont think I was ever given a list of members to apply to so unless that's handed to Me I can't update very effectively
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea there was a Folding Editor issue as far as the 2014 list goes. Would you be willing to at least give me and Hertz it, considering we both have been Folding non-stop since at least 2012?
Click to expand...

Done 

Well done to all the recent milstones guys !


----------



## NBrock

200 Million!!!


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> 200 Million!!!










Congrats!


----------



## Wyllliam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> 200 Million!!!


Congrats!!!
i should reach 20 million today


----------



## NBrock

Thanks guys!

Nice @Wyllliam keep those points coming!

Unfortunately my output last night and today is very low...Comcast is having tons of large area issues and I have been unable to get or send WUs.


----------



## Simmons572

Out of curiosity, where are you located? I am about an hour west of DC, and comcast has been crapping themselves out here.


----------



## mmonnin

An hour west like in Front Royal or farther up in MD?


----------



## Simmons572

WV, Eastern Panhandle. Now that I am actually thinking about it, its more like an hour and a half.


----------



## NBrock

I am in the Annapolis area in MD. I was looking at the outage maps and it seems they are having loads of issues all over.


----------



## mmonnin

I am in Bristow/Manassas area.


----------



## Simmons572

Isn't that something.. 3 of the top TC folders are all within throwing distance of each other.. That seems slightly dangerous









Back to comcast, I am wondering if this has something to do with the DNS attack from the other day, or if this is unrelated.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Isn't that something.. 3 of the top TC folders are all within throwing distance of each other.. That seems slightly dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to comcast, I am wondering if this has something to do with the DNS attack from the other day, or if this is unrelated.


It was related, I know my service had issues on Friday/Sat and a little bit on Sunday


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Isn't that something.. 3 of the top TC folders are all within throwing distance of each other.. That seems slightly dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to comcast, I am wondering if this has something to do with the DNS attack from the other day, or if this is unrelated.


Possibly.

Well I got it sorted out. I called support. Was on with them for a while and then they sent me to the Arris support. Someone from Arris helped. Looks like Comcast pushed a bad update.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Guessing they're trying to push out the older modems like mine, but it's still a good one (why I bought it). But I do plan on upping to a better one to be ahead of the curve a bit again


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Guessing they're trying to push out the older modems like mine, but it's still a good one (why I bought it). But I do plan on upping to a better one to be ahead of the curve a bit again


I can definintely attest to that. I was using an Arris Surfboard SB6141, and comcast stated that the device was End of Life (Even though I just got the thing about a year and a half ago), and they refused to send out technician until I replaced it, to verify the modem wansn't bad.

Just picked up the SB6190 yesterday, so I should have more than enough room to expand for a few years.


----------



## Simmons572

Back on topic....


----------



## NBrock

Nice! Congrats @Simmons572


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Back on topic....


Congrats on the major milestone.


----------



## Danbeme32

Finally reached 500,000







Yea me..


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Finally reached 500,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea me..


Congrats! That's quite an achievement!


----------



## Chiobe

It seems that just having my 14 core Xeon folding, wont get me much points per day. So guess I need to use my main PC every now and then, instead of a 24/7 server with a Xeon.


----------



## Ithanul

CPUs can't put out the same like the big GPUs. Reaosn I fold on my GPUs once and awhile, and let the CPUs do BOINC tasks.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> CPUs can't put out the same like the big GPUs. Reaosn I fold on my GPUs once and awhile, and let the CPUs do BOINC tasks.


You would think that a 14 core 28 threads could at least get a 100k per day, but it seems to get about half that.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> You would think that a 14 core 28 threads could at least get a 100k per day, but it seems to get about half that.


Maybe back in the bigadv days. A lot of projects seem to be moving to ulitizing GPUs which I don't blame them. GPUs can pretty much brute force and crunch a lot of data.

I mostly use my CPUs on BOINC projects like WCG, Universe, Pogs, etc. Though, there is rumors that WCG and Universe may soon release GPU work units along side their CPU work units.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> You would think that a 14 core 28 threads could at least get a 100k per day, but it seems to get about half that.


My 5960x gets over 160k PPD on a7 work units. The a4s are still really low PPD though.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Maybe back in the bigadv days. A lot of projects seem to be moving to ulitizing GPUs which I don't blame them. GPUs can pretty much brute force and crunch a lot of data.
> 
> I mostly use my CPUs on BOINC projects like WCG, Universe, Pogs, etc. Though, there is rumors that WCG and Universe may soon release GPU work units along side their CPU work units.


I guess, but you would still think that a good Xeon could at least keep up with an older GPU, but my Titan Black gets more then double its points. Just a shame that it dont have the cooling to run 24/7.

Oh well, guess my main rig is just going to run while I sleep and work. That should get me a million per day.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well with the new xa7 projects cpu's are gaining a good ppd average


----------



## hertz9753

Darth has big thumbs.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol my galaxy s4 auto corrected the s with an a. I rarely use this phone but I'm using the 6+ to play music in the livingroom


----------



## Wyllliam

Next milestone achieved


----------



## Chiobe

My Xeon is working on brining me up to 8.5M atm, so quick question: Does the amount of cores being active, determine what work units it gets?
Its a 14 core and the FAHControl supports me splitting it up, so it appears to be 2 CPUs instead. Meaning I can work on 2 or more work units instead of 1, but no point in that if they are lower PPD once.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> My Xeon is working on brining me up to 8.5M atm, so quick question: Does the amount of cores being active, determine what work units it gets?
> Its a 14 core and the FAHControl supports me splitting it up, so it appears to be 2 CPUs instead. Meaning I can work on 2 or more work units instead of 1, but no point in that if they are lower PPD once.


Some units do not work on prime number of cores or their multiples so 14 cores may be excluded for some WUs. So running 12 + 2 may end up better PPD overall if 14 core WUs run out. I'm not sure they are available ATM anyway. The recommendation for 14 cores is a 12 + 2 setup.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Some units do not work on prime number of cores or their multiples so 14 cores may be excluded for some WUs. So running 12 + 2 may end up better PPD overall if 14 core WUs run out. I'm not sure they are available ATM anyway. The recommendation for 14 cores is a 12 + 2 setup.


I only use 12 atm, as it also do other stuff.


----------



## Chiobe

My main 980Ti wont fold, it just keeps crashing the driver. Anyone else have the same problem?
If it where both GPUs so would I understand it, but my 2nd 980Ti (the one the monitor is not plugged into) works without a hitch.

Guess I wont be claiming the 9M as fast I thought.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

What drivers are you running? The latest few sets have been crap for folding.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> What drivers are you running? The latest few sets have been crap for folding.


The latest. So its a driver issue?

The 2nd GPU failed its work unit, so they are the same. Have also tested without OC, they still crash on demand (right away).
They are on water, so temps are not the issue.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> The latest. So its a driver issue?
> 
> The 2nd GPU failed its work unit, so they are the same. Have also tested without OC, they still crash on demand (right away).
> They are on water, so temps are not the issue.


The latest lot of drivers flat out refuse to work with [email protected] Nvidia know of the problem but have yet to fix it.

https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=29276


----------



## aBigRedBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> The latest. So its a driver issue?
> 
> The 2nd GPU failed its work unit, so they are the same. Have also tested without OC, they still crash on demand (right away).
> They are on water, so temps are not the issue.


They're having a tremendous amount of difficulty with the latest 375.?? driver. Apparently its also capping the memory around 810mhz on 9xx and 10xx gear. Either way, you definitely want the 372.70 drivers for folding. They work great with my 970 and a decent OC on it


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Nvidia have released a new one today. Anyone want to try it out?


----------



## aBigRedBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> Nvidia have released a new one today. Anyone want to try it out?


Being as I have the 372 on my desktop, I'll update now and let you know in a few minutes.


----------



## aBigRedBear

I updated to the latest and it wouldn't fold.

372.70 it is


----------



## lanofsong

It looks like I will need to review these badges tonight......so get your requests in while you can


----------



## hertz9753

Make sure that you slide in a 1 billion point badge for me.


----------



## lanofsong

You think E will notice


----------



## hertz9753

I don't think so because I have always told the truth, even when I get into trouble.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I don't think so because I have always told the truth, even when I get into trouble.


I can confirm this statement.


----------



## Chiobe

Do FAH still need same GPU serie (980+960 or something like that) or can you mix and match different GPUs (1070+titan black or something like that)?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Do FAH still need same GPU serie (980+960 or something like that) or can you mix and match different GPUs (1070+titan black or something like that)?


You can mix. I've run 1070/970 and 980Ti/570 together.


----------



## hertz9753

I think that problem was fixed after GTX 2xx series cards came out. It allowed the 88xx cards to fold with the 2xx GPU's.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> You can mix. I've run 1070/970 and 980Ti/570 together.


I have run a 980/780, however the GPU names were swapped in the [email protected] software. aside from that, it worked fine.


----------



## Chiobe

9 mil now.

Does anyone know how long its safe to run a system at 100%?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> 9 mil now.
> 
> Does anyone know how long its safe to run a system at 100%?


I run mine at 100%. My P67 is only being shut down tonight to install a 1080. It was on for 14 days since the last restart.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> 9 mil now.
> 
> Does anyone know how long its safe to run a system at 100%?


I've been running my rig at 100% 24/7 for the past few years. Only a couple hours of down time here and there for maintenance and cleaning (and the occasional upgrade).


----------



## DarthBaggins

Mine tend to run 24/7 at 100% (have for the past 3yrs). As long as your cooling solution is stable and good, along w/ a good OC and good voltages you will not have issues.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Mine tend to run 24/7 at 100% (have for the past 3yrs). As long as your cooling solution is stable and good, along w/ a good OC and good voltages you will not have issues.


Are stock GPU coolers good enough cooling?


----------



## mmonnin

Yes as long as you set your own fan profile.


----------



## lanofsong

^ what DarthBaggins said








My GTX 980 @1550+Mhz has been folding 24/7 non stop for two years.


----------



## Chiobe

Given that I need to have the fans running at 75% just to go below max temp, so do I need to get a water loop running on it, as its too noisy otherwise.


----------



## lanofsong

Badges, Badges, come and get your badges. See OP


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmmm, I really need to get my rebuilds done, so I can crank up three 980Tis at once. So far only allowed the 960 to cruise, think I need to show off the power of my watt hoggers.


----------



## JKuhn

It's been a while since I last visited this thread.

Just submitted my request for 15M.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> It's been a while since I last visited this thread.
> 
> Just submitted my request for 15M.


Just did the same


----------



## KoolDrew

Just hit the 1M mark!









http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=KoolDrew


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> Just hit the 1M mark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=KoolDrew


Why did you decide to start folding again? I'm wondering because you did old school folding when a few thousand points in a day was a really good day.


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Why did you decide to start folding again? I'm wondering because you did old school folding when a few thousand points in a day was a really good day.


A few reasons, but mainly because I like this community and folding for the team is my way of contributing and getting a bit more involved outside of just posting. I've been involved in most of the big tech forums over the last 12+ years and beside maybe XS in it's prime, this is definitely my favorite community. Also, I've been getting that itch back to tinker with things and my PC is on 24/7 anyway so might as well put it to use for a good cause.


----------



## lanofsong




----------



## pangallosr

wasn't sure I would make it before the new year


----------



## utparatrooper

Apologies to the committee that grants folding badges. I didn't read the rules carefully enough requiring that the 5 million milestone (roughly 3 million at the moment) has to all be on the OCN team. Again apologies for jumping the gun.

A quote from Iron Man that I am guilty of: "ready, shoot, aim"


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utparatrooper*
> 
> Apologies to the committee that grants folding badges. I didn't read the rules carefully enough requiring that the 5 million milestone (roughly 3 million at the moment) has to all be on the OCN team. Again apologies for jumping the gun.
> 
> A quote from Iron Man that I am guilty of: "ready, shoot, aim"


That's why I can't have a shiny 1 billion points badge.


----------



## Widde

Holy crap the 1080 folds like a machine O_O and I thought my 180k ish ppd on my 290 was decent, Waiting to reach 10 million before requesting another badge

I'll let this fold at night and while working ^__^ And folding while watching AGDQ atm ^^


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Holy crap the 1080 folds like a machine O_O and I thought my 180k ish ppd on my 290 was decent, Waiting to reach 10 million before requesting another badge
> 
> I'll let this fold at night and while working ^__^ And folding while watching AGDQ atm ^^


My roommate has one - and I can attest to this fact







What a beast!


----------



## superericla

Just hit the 200 million mark.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Just hit the 200 million mark.


Congrats LA


----------



## Chiobe

It takes a while with only my server folding (300k or so per day), but I made the 10mil mark.
Just a shame my main rig needs the latest drivers for the games or I could make a mil per day.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> It takes a while with only my server folding (300k or so per day), but I made the 10mil mark.
> Just a shame my main rig needs the latest drivers for the games or I could make a mil per day.


The latest hotfix driver works.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> The latest hotfix driver works.


What hotfix driver? I got 376.33


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> The latest hotfix driver works.
> 
> 
> 
> What hotfix driver? I got 376.33
Click to expand...

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4288

You can find all of them in that post. Remember to join Second Hand Hounds in the FFW.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1618628/forum-folding-war-2017-second-hand-hounds-lets-end-2016-finally/0_20


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4288
> 
> You can find all of them in that post. Remember to join Second Hand Hounds in the FFW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1618628/forum-folding-war-2017-second-hand-hounds-lets-end-2016-finally/0_20


Woooh! Is that why my 1080 was failing WU's? Was running at stock clocks aswell


----------



## hertz9753

The answer is yes. You were failing core 21 WU's. Now you have to join the Second Hand Hounds.


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The answer is yes. You were failing core 21 WU's. Now you have to join the Second Hand Hounds.


Sure why not ^^


----------



## hertz9753

Thank you @Widde!


----------



## Widde

Do I need the certificate picture aswell? Cant remember where to get those :s


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Do I need the certificate picture aswell? Cant remember where to get those :s


http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Widde

Or you can just click on the folding icon under your avatar.


----------



## Widde

Yay ^^


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Yay ^^


Awesome and Congratz


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4288
> 
> You can find all of them in that post. Remember to join Second Hand Hounds in the FFW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1618628/forum-folding-war-2017-second-hand-hounds-lets-end-2016-finally/0_20


Points Last 24hr: 961,375
Having the main rig folding when I'm not using it, has tripled my points per day, so thank you.


----------



## Chiobe

6 days later, another 6 mil points added to the score. Guess it was worth all the extra heat.


----------



## lanofsong

Make sure to apply for your badges as I will review later today


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have a ways to go till I hit 150mill


----------



## RyanRazer

Hey guys, do points earned regularly under OCN team count as well or only during foldathlons?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanRazer*
> 
> Hey guys, do points earned regularly under OCN team count as well or only during foldathlons?


All wu's folded for team 37726 count towards your total points. The FaT's are just friendly competition to generate a couple days of high production for the team


----------



## RyanRazer

Awesome !


----------



## Widde

15m ^_^


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz







Make sure you fill out the form in the first post of this thread and we will get you your 15 million point badge


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you fill out the form in the first post of this thread and we will get you your 15 million point badge


Done ^^


----------



## Ithanul

2mil left to go, I will soon have 300mil in total.


----------



## Simmons572

We're going to need a 2 Bil Badge very soon...


----------



## lanofsong

5 Billion is the next badge


----------



## kremtok

Hooray! 200 million!


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz!


----------



## pangallosr

struggling my way there..


----------



## navjack27

at 23mil a month i'll be in the big time in no time


----------



## Ithanul

Just hit 300mil finally, Woot!


----------



## RyanRazer

Woow nice!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Just hit 300mil finally, Woot!


Congratz


----------



## Chiobe

Another week, another badge (30mil), but it will be longer till next time as they are 10mil apart now.


----------



## NBrock

Just requested my 250 Mil badge!


----------



## hertz9753

All of you are doing great work.







It took me years to get to 100 million points and I was going to stop folding after that, but things didn't work out.

I have question for @Ithanul is it y'all or all y'all where you live? It's real question and your answer will be correct.


----------



## Tex1954

*Y'all* need to move in my area or even more south.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> *Y'all* need to move in my area or even more south.


Your answer is correct, but I want to know more because I have been in Texas and I know how to warsh up.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> All of you are doing great work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me years to get to 100 million points and I was going to stop folding after that, but things didn't work out.


With the power of hardware today, so dont it take much to get a million per day, so naturally will the numbers grow quickly.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Your answer is correct, but I want to know more because I have been in Texas and I know how to warsh up.


DadGum! Dat means y'all lurn to warsh da cloths an winderz too!

LOL!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> All of you are doing great work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me years to get to 100 million points and I was going to stop folding after that, but things didn't work out.
> 
> I have question for @Ithanul is it y'all or all y'all where you live? It's real question and your answer will be correct.


Depends on context. Both are used here. Or, I grew up hearing both since my Grandpa was from Georgia and my Grandma from Texas.

y'all usually used for small group or to a few people with you. all y'all - every one present in your area or room.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> All of you are doing great work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me years to get to 100 million points and I was going to stop folding after that, but things didn't work out.
> 
> I have question for @Ithanul is it y'all or all y'all where you live? It's real question and your answer will be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on context. Both are used here. Or, I grew up hearing both since my Grandpa was from Georgia and my Grandma from Texas.
> 
> y'all usually used for small group or to a few people with you. all y'all - every one present in your area or room.
Click to expand...

So all y'all could be used here but not outside of a bar after closing time. I did when I was young and was arrested for Guests on Premises. The people wouldn't leave and that guy playing the guitar in the front yard at 2:30 am didn't help.


----------



## bfromcolo




----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*


Congratz


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well, thanks to the folding forum warfare there's a chance I might finally hit 100 million


----------



## Egilman




----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*


You are from a future time. You applied for 10 million before it was today.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You are from a future time. You applied for 10 million before it was today.


I've been showing as 10+ million all day on the Stanford home site. I specifically waited until it showed eleven before I requested it.

What are you talking about?

If it's humor I missed it...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You are from a future time. You applied for 10 million before it was today.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been showing as 10+ million all day on the Stanford home site. I specifically waited until it showed eleven before I requested it.
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> If it's humor I missed it...
Click to expand...

You are in a different time zone and ahead of me. When you put in your request it was 2-16 where you live and 2-15 where I live.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You are in a different time zone and ahead of me. When you put in your request it was 2-16 where you live and 2-15 where I live.


I see you have a very dry sense of humor. Thank you for the explanation....

We won't have to worry about it anymore after Monday, will we.


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> I see you have a very dry sense of humor. Thank you for the explanation....
> 
> We won't have to worry about it anymore after Monday, will we.


More or less. If it doesnt offer ice cream, free hardware or the occasional red Dairy Queen straw. You wont see his humor correctly.


----------



## hertz9753

So you think it was about your points? It had nothing to do with that and you are putting out some great numbers. You are #9 so far this week and I'm only #21.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=4&t=37726


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> So you think it was about your points? It had nothing to do with that and you are putting out some great numbers. You are #9 so far this week and I'm only #21.
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=4&t=37726


I would just leave it lay, not worth the angst....

I didn't understand your brand of humor is all.

Nothing more nothing less.

Been a Boincer since 2002, it's what I know....


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> More or less. If it doesnt offer ice cream, free hardware or the occasional red Dairy Queen straw. You wont see his humor correctly.


The last bit actually made me chuckle.


----------



## hertz9753

I give hardware away and sell for cheap prices but people are not allowed to talk about. I slipped to #2 in Trader Rating and I want to stay there.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I give hardware away and sell for cheap prices but people are not allowed to talk about.


I love hardware.... have too much... but would take a couple 980 Ti cards or maybe 1080 cards?

Promise not to tell!


----------



## hertz9753

I only have a GTX 980 Ti, 980. 970, two 960's and a Fury. I'm waiting for somebody to give me a Pascal.







I just counted and there are 7 folders in the TC that have traded, purchased, or received GPU's from me.


----------



## makr

I keep missing badge requests... I put mine in a couple of days ago, since I'm sure whoever processes them is overworked and underpaid...


----------



## hertz9753

I can tell you approves it and he is not paid. When you put in a request before get to 200 million or any other number you will see N/A after your request. You will have submit it again. Being a Folding Editor is not easy.


----------



## fragamemnon

I recently got plenty of free PCI-E slots, @hertz9753.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I recently got plenty of free PCI-E slots, @hertz9753.


Did I do something wrong again? If I did I'm sorry.


----------



## fragamemnon

Haha, you meanie.
I was referring to the bolded.







and mostly the underlined
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I only have a GTX 980 Ti, 980. 970, two 960's and a Fury. I'm waiting for somebody to give me a Pascal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just counted and there are 7 folders in the TC that have traded, *purchased*, or *received* GPU's from me.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makr*
> 
> 
> 
> I keep missing badge requests... I put mine in a couple of days ago, since I'm sure whoever processes them is overworked and underpaid...


congratz makr









When i checked your apllication a couple of days ago, you had not quite made it to 200 million







It would be nice to give them out ahead of time but if that were the case @hertz9753 would have received his 1 Billion badge 6 months ago







However, this looks will it happen within the next month or so


----------



## Egilman

Does that mean I'll probably qualify for my 20 before I get my ten?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *makr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep missing badge requests... I put mine in a couple of days ago, since I'm sure whoever processes them is overworked and underpaid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratz makr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i checked your apllication a couple of days ago, you had not quite made it to 200 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to give them out ahead of time but if that were the case @hertz9753
> would have received his 1 Billion badge 6 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, this looks will it happen within the next month or so
Click to expand...



I have proof and that Stanford guy signed it. It's legit, just look at.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egilman*
> 
> Does that mean I'll probably qualify for my 20 before I get my ten?


Yup - unless you submit 'Legit' documentation as hertz has done









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> I have proof and that Stanford guy signed it. It's legit, just look at.


Looks legit - now where are my glasses


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *makr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep missing badge requests... I put mine in a couple of days ago, since I'm sure whoever processes them is overworked and underpaid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratz makr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i checked your apllication a couple of days ago, you had not quite made it to 200 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to give them out ahead of time but if that were the case @hertz9753
> would have received his 1 Billion badge 6 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, this looks will it happen within the next month or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have proof and that Stanford guy signed it. It's legit, just look at.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tex1954

LOL!

Well, applied for 250 Mil badge....


----------



## Loosenut

just applied for my 15MIL


----------



## Simmons572

Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## Diffident

I only fold during events so..not as many points as most people.


----------



## Egilman

well there it goes....


----------



## T0MB0

I remember when I was just trying to hit the top 1000 to be ranked







4m sounded like soooo much.


----------



## KoolDrew




----------



## hertz9753

So many new milestones! Congrats to all of the new stoners.


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> ........Congrats to all of the new stoners.


Well, when you see herb, tell him not to be bogarting....


----------



## hertz9753

Is he one of those BOINC Editors from Colorado?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Is he one of those BOINC Editors from Colorado?


Wut?


----------



## Ryahn




----------



## Widde




----------



## Tex1954

Wow! Sure a lot of milestones this FFW...

Congrats to all!


----------



## navjack27

i think this is all i'm gonna fold for a bit.


----------



## hertz9753

A person on my TC team and two on my FFW team, yes!









I got something this FFW that doesn't count for an award. I was told a couple years ago that they are not badges, they are called awards.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy




----------



## Wyllliam

Finally hit 50 million


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I made it to 95 million... Suppose breaking 100 mil later this year isn't so bad ^_^


----------



## hertz9753

I made my own award, it's a garden gnome. I got pretty good at it while playing the first Sims game and it brought in extra money.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hello all,

We have updated the Form in the OP for requesting badges to reflect the following changes.

1. The Chimp Challenge badge has now been retired due to its age and the fact that competition has not run for a good while now.

2. We have now added some additional "Billion" point badges.

3. You can now apply for a Folding Forum War badge, assuming you qualify. Please do note that we will not be back dating Forum Folding War badges and as such you can only claim for the 2017 Badge and subsequent years as theu become available after future Folding War competitions.

You will also notice we no longer include the Google Spreadsheet underneath and is now for internal use only. Rest assured, we do receive all submissions









Thanks,
E


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> We have updated the Form in the OP for requesting badges to reflect the following changes.
> 
> 1. The Chimp Challenge badge has now been retired due to its age and the fact that competition has not run for a good while now.
> 
> 2. We have now added some additional "Billion" point badges.
> 
> 3. You can now apply for a Folding Forum War badge, assuming you qualify. Please do note that we will not be back dating Forum Folding War badges and as such you can only claim for the 2017 Badge and subsequent years as theu become available after future Folding War competitions.
> 
> You will also notice we no longer include the Google Spreadsheet underneath and is now for internal use only. Rest assured, we do receive all submissions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> E


How do you apply for a Badge if you can't use the Google Doc?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> We have updated the Form in the OP for requesting badges to reflect the following changes.
> 
> 1. The Chimp Challenge badge has now been retired due to its age and the fact that competition has not run for a good while now.
> 
> 2. We have now added some additional "Billion" point badges.
> 
> 3. You can now apply for a Folding Forum War badge, assuming you qualify. Please do note that we will not be back dating Forum Folding War badges and as such you can only claim for the 2017 Badge and subsequent years as theu become available after future Folding War competitions.
> 
> You will also notice we no longer include the Google Spreadsheet underneath and is now for internal use only. Rest assured, we do receive all submissions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> E


If there is no Google sheet then there is no form to fill out....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yup, there's no form to fill out at all...


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, I only see a blank space.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Checking on desktop using Chrome.... Yup, blank space for myself as well.


----------



## T0MB0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yup, there's no form to fill out at all...


Same for me.


----------



## kremtok

Is there any way to ask for badges to be removed?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Ahh looks like the form is set to private, will look into and fix as soon as possible.

Cheers.


----------



## Ryahn

Back up and working. Submitted mine


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Happy days, just one of those small settings haha.


----------



## DarthBaggins

There we go submitted for my FFW badge


----------



## Widde

Requested FFW badge and 20m badge


----------



## MARSTG

Fresh folder for this team


----------



## JKuhn

I put in a request earlier today for the FFW badge.


----------



## MARSTG

I think there is something wrong with the formatting of the page as I am not able to see any lower than 50 mil point mark, and also not any Enter/apply/send button. Checked with both Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## mmonnin

The form scrolls inside of the post for me in Chrome on a desktop.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder




----------



## rrplay

New member as well, and also requested FFW badge and 20M badge.


----------



## RyanRazer

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cached-certs/cert.RyanRazer.10041068.jpg

Here for 10m badge and ffw


----------



## MARSTG

Applied today for 5 millions milestone.


----------



## stratocastorNM

Applied for my 100m Millon today, long time coming!!


----------



## pangallosr

oops, Did I do thaaat..


----------



## DarthBaggins

Almost to my 150mil mark


----------



## RyanRazer

resubmiting for fffw badge.


----------



## Cerberus

FFW and 1m badge please

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cached-certs/cert.Cerberus.1019350.jpg


----------



## Ryahn

Woot! Reached 40 million


----------



## Simmons572

Congrats all


----------



## CptAsian

Just missed the 75 million.


----------



## tictoc

Quarter of the way to 1 billion.


----------



## hertz9753

I can send you my passkey and username...


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerberus*
> 
> FFW and 1m badge please
> 
> http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cached-certs/cert.Cerberus.1019350.jpg


2 Days later, 2m badge please...

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Cerberus&pts=2137247


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerberus*
> 
> 2 Days later, 2m badge please...
> 
> http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Cerberus&pts=2137247


Congratz on 2 million points. It takes a little while for your badge to show up - from you enter your information, to when badges are reviewed and then finally awarded







.


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz on 2 million points. It takes a little while for your badge to show up - from you enter your information, to when badges are reviewed and then finally awarded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


sounds like you guys need some help!


----------



## mmonnin

Yes, yes, he needs lots of help!


----------



## lanofsong




----------



## superericla

I've got two folding millionaire badges. Not that I'm complaining, it's just odd.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I've got two folding millionaire badges. Not that I'm complaining, it's just odd.


Fixed


----------



## Zhany

Just hit 1 million points


----------



## Simmons572

Congrats!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Just hit 1 million points


Congratz







- one thumb more than @Simmons572


----------



## Simmons572

I gotta type the emotes out by hand since work blocked the scripts that make the BBCode Editor work.

I think I am doing pretty good by typing out the emotes from memory


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta type the emotes out by hand since work blocked the scripts that make the BBCode Editor work.
> 
> I think I am doing pretty good by typing out the emotes from memory


Indeed, if I didn't have the quick emotes on the side all I would be able to manage is the smiley face lol

Thank you all for the congrats as well


----------



## flipmatthew

30 mil







!!!!!! I clearly haven't updated my flair in a while


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just submitted for my 150mil badge


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yup, pretty certain I won't catch up with you now DarthBaggins, I haven't even hit 100 million yet. Then again I haven't been running 24/7 like you for a good long while..


----------



## Tex1954

There is a BUG in the OP Form...

When I tried to request ONLY the FFW badge, It REQUIRED me to select the points thing.

ALSO, I did FFW in 2016 as well and would like a badge for that too!


----------



## lanofsong

It looks like we will have to add a folder to the Billionaires club sometime tomorrow







No more fake badge requests from @hertz9753


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> It looks like we will have to add a folder to the Billionaires club sometime tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more fake badge requests from @hertz9753


I might have to shut down for a little while and delay that until Wednesday.


----------



## hertz9753

One more hour and it would have 24 hours and not a double. I broke the certificate server and it won't give me one. I just remembered that I still have the fake one.


----------



## tictoc

I thought that was just the special certificate they gave out to billionaires.


----------



## hertz9753

But I am special because I got 7th place in the race to 1 billion.


----------



## RushiMP

Welcome. You will receive your membership packet shortly. Keep it secret, keep it close.


----------



## makr

It's the little things that count...

(badge request submitted)


----------



## mmonnin

I thought the 1B badge had color?











Although it looks darker linked as an image vs in signatures.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I thought the 1B badge had color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it looks darker linked as an image vs in signatures.


Alas, we will not be keeping the color, It just goes against all the other badge designs


----------



## fragamemnon

Btw, I think I am missing some badges, but I am not sure which. Is there any way to check my history for events such as Foldathons and FFWs?

Or should I, perhaps, ask someone kindly enough?


----------



## Cerberus

7m
http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Cerberus&pts=7056653


----------



## LarsL

Congratz Mike on 1 Billion for OCN







@hertz9753


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congratz Mike on 1 Billion for OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hertz9753


Thank you and another one to @lanofsong.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congratz Mike on 1 Billion for OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hertz9753
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and another one to @lanofsong.
Click to expand...

If i could get a "lift" to 150 Mil i would be happy for now.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Congratz Mike on 1 Billion for OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hertz9753
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and another one to @lanofsong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If i could get a "lift" to 150 Mil i would be happy for now.
Click to expand...

I haven't "lifted" for a couple weeks. How much do you weigh?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Thank you and another one to @lanofsong.


Why the sad face?


----------



## mmonnin

I'd be sad too if I finally got to 1bil just to have the color ganked from the badge.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I'd be sad too if I finally got to 1bil just to have the color ganked from the badge.


I'm sorry, but i agree. A Bill. points is a LOT of Power and Heat. They deserve the extra attention for it.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I'd be sad too if I finally got to 1bil just to have the color ganked from the badge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but i agree. *A Bill.* points is a LOT of Power and Heat. They deserve the extra attention for it.
Click to expand...

That is a perfect sentence in the context of your post.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I'd be sad too if I finally got to 1bil just to have the color ganked from the badge.


Ahhh - the color







. Yeah, so sorry about that


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Ahhh - the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yeah, so sorry about that


I have no idea if that was the real reason for the sad smiley. hertz did it. /shrug


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I'd be sad too if I finally got to 1bil just to have the color ganked from the badge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh - the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yeah, so sorry about that
Click to expand...

Sorry, not sorry right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Ahhh - the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yeah, so sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea if that was the real reason for the sad smiley. hertz did it. /shrug
Click to expand...

I don't think Hertz could hurt a fly.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Sorry, not sorry right?










sorry = sorry


----------



## NBrock

I'll be upping my PPD output here very soon


----------



## DarthBaggins

Definitely just upped my PPD output, now to find a rig to put my two 970's to work in lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Definitely just upped my PPD output, now to find a rig to put my two 970's to work in lol


So much for having a chance catching up with you.. Oh well


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> So much for having a chance catching up with you.. Oh well


Lol yeah the 1080SC and 5930k by themselves are close to 1mil PPD then add in the 960 folding in the other rig


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yeah, I'd say that's a decent amount of ppd


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Definitely just upped my PPD output, now to find a rig to put my two 970's to work in lol


I could make room


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Thank you and another one to @lanofsong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the sad face?
Click to expand...

It has nothing to do with the badge. I just wanted something more than a couple of sparklers.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Sorry, not sorry right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry = sorry
Click to expand...

= Your saying sorry for the looks, but don't mean it.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> = Your saying sorry for the looks, but don't mean it.


Now why would you say that


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> = Your saying sorry for the looks, but don't mean it.
> 
> 
> 
> Now why would you say that
Click to expand...

I don't know, just kinda poking at you. Ask Hertz, he might know.


----------



## lanofsong

All good then


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> = Your saying sorry for the looks, but don't mean it.
> 
> 
> 
> Now why would you say that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, just kinda poking at you. Ask Hertz, he might know.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> All good then


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> I'd be sad too if I finally got to 1bil just to have the color ganked from the badge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh - the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yeah, so sorry about that
Click to expand...

Ah, i recall now.

I detected sarcasm. Like you didn't care about the color. Yeah that's what it was.









Maybe I misunderstood?
Quote:


> Ahhh - the color . Yeah, so sorry about that


----------



## Ryahn

Woot woot, 50 mil


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Ah, i recall now.
> 
> I detected sarcasm. Like you didn't care about the color. Yeah that's what it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood?


No sarcasm - i meant it.

OH, BTW - awesome folding on the 770 in TC since the 15th of this month







..........................Oh that would be a little sarcasm







What happened to your GPU? why so slow?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> Woot woot, 50 mil


Congratz on 50 million points


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Ah, i recall now.
> 
> I detected sarcasm. Like you didn't care about the color. Yeah that's what it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood?
> 
> 
> 
> No sarcasm - i meant it.
> 
> OH, BTW - awesome folding on the 770 in TC since the 15th of this month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........................Oh that would be a little sarcasm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to your GPU? why so slow?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> Woot woot, 50 mil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratz on 50 million points
Click to expand...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I request my 300 million badge please.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> There is a BUG in the OP Form...
> 
> When I tried to request ONLY the FFW badge, It REQUIRED me to select the points thing.
> 
> ALSO, I did FFW in 2016 as well and would like a badge for that too!


Thanks, I have re-worked the form so that it works smoothly 

As for the FFW 2016 Badge, the Forum Folding War Badge assignments will be starting from 2017 only , sorry bud.


----------



## Danbeme32

Finally hit the 750 mil. spot...


----------



## lanofsong

Congrats Danbeme32 on reaching 3/4 of a Billion points


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congrats Danbeme32 on reaching 3/4 of a Billion points


Where is my FFW badge?


----------



## hertz9753

You badge was delicious with tarter sauce.









Getting a badge approved is only the first step. The second step is to call @ENTERPRISE over and over in the middle of the night but you could just drive to his house and knock on the door.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> Where is my FFW badge?


Don't listen to @hertz9753 - he did not eat it with tarter sauce else he would not have been able to fit into the Blue Power Ranger outfit









With that said, your badge has been reviewed and you should be getting it soon


----------



## hertz9753

It tasted like chicken.


----------



## Cerberus

16m this month, yay!

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Cerberus&pts=16220010


----------



## T0MB0

30 Mil for me








http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=Tombo&pts=30522381


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz @Cerberus and @T0MB0









I will review the applications tomorrow.


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Congratz @Cerberus
> and @T0MB0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will review the applications tomorrow.


----------



## Cerberus

finally top 25 ppd output


----------



## kiwwanna

Nice to be back at it again.


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to be back at it again.


good job! I'm comin' for ya!


----------



## fasttracker440

Finally hit this about time for my lazy but.


----------



## Cerberus

http://folding.stanford.edu/stats/cache/cert.Cerberus.25000000.jpg

25!


----------



## makr

There's no 300 mil or 400 mil badge?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makr*
> 
> 
> There's no 300 mil or 400 mil badge?


There is a 500 million badge









Congratz on 320 million -









BTW - you will hit 500mil within 3 months based on your present PPD -


----------



## makr

I might hit it a little faster than that. The troublesome Asus 1080 08G that Asus didn't do anything to, then I replaced the TIM and it's been stable since; I'm about to steal that back from my son's rig since he keeps turning off folding when he gets home from school, and turning the rig off at night, despite repeated attempts (or perhaps because of them) to explain how that hurts my standing. I'm ready to install the custom water cooling I've been building right after the Fold-A-Thon and I'm set up for 3 of the 1080's, but if I can borrow the AC closet I may be able to run with all 3 on stock air coolers just for the FAT. I've got to watch temps very closely since the two already in there run hot and squeezing in a third will rob two of airflow.

Short version: watch out next weekend for my PPD to improve a bit more after the FAT and a couple day's downtime.


----------



## makr

How do I delete a post? I just realized I posted to the wrong forum...


----------



## superericla




----------



## mach1

... and that 1080 doesn't even heat my office.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

One of these days I'll finally cross over that 100 million threshold ^_^


----------



## DarthBaggins

Better hurry, lol. Closing in on the 200mill threshhold now w/ only the 960 and 1080 running (wish I didn't leave the 970 SSC in storage back in Atlanta)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Better hurry, lol. Closing in on the 200mill threshhold now w/ only the 960 and 1080 running (wish I didn't leave the 970 SSC in storage back in Atlanta)


I'm aiming to do it this week, and then push past 50mil in [email protected] afterwards ^_^


----------



## ____

Not working for me. Is it because of my _special_ username?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> Not working for me. Is it because of my _special_ username?


It does take some time for the badges to updated but how many underlines did you use for that username?

@____ I am still wondering why?


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> Not working for me. Is it because of my _special_ username?
> 
> 
> 
> It does take some time for the badges to updated but how many underlines did you use for that username?
> 
> @____ I am still wondering why?
Click to expand...

4 underscores


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> Not working for me. Is it because of my special username?


Hi, I use the following site to check stats EOC stats however when you type 4 underscores, nothing comes up









You have popped up on the OCN 100 producers for 24 avg so i can update your badge application but i still cannot search your name.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hi, I use the following site to check stats EOC stats however when you type 4 underscores, nothing comes up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have popped up on the OCN 100 producers for 24 avg so i can update your badge application but i still cannot search your name.


Yeah, at this point I just remember my id. "553133"

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=553133

I also can't search for my username on OCN's search.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hi, I use the following site to check stats EOC stats however when you type 4 underscores, nothing comes up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have popped up on the OCN 100 producers for 24 avg so i can update your badge application but i still cannot search your name.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, at this point I just remember my id. "553133"
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=553133
> 
> I also can't search for my username on OCN's search.
Click to expand...

Your folding username causes all sorts of problems on my Stats site, it did push me to make sure I did extra garbage collection and stuff. I still have the issue where your name updates every other 4-character OCN username on my stats site to blanks. Working on fixing that in the current revision of the code I've been working on this week.


----------



## Hawk777th

Who can add my Folding War 2017 badge? I did the foldathon a few times seems I never got those either haha!

I don't have a whole lot of points but most were made back when 40k ppd was a lot!

Been away for awhile.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Your folding username causes all sorts of problems on my Stats site, it did push me to make sure I did extra garbage collection and stuff. I still have the issue where your name updates every other 4-character OCN username on my stats site to blanks. Working on fixing that in the current revision of the code I've been working on this week.


This makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.

Sorry but not really


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Who can add my Folding War 2017 badge? I did the foldathon a few times seems I never got those either haha!
> 
> I don't have a whole lot of points but most were made back when 40k ppd was a lot!
> 
> Been away for awhile.


You have to manually put a request in for the ffw 2017 badge via the request form


----------



## T0MB0

Movin' on up







ranked 245


----------



## Zhany

Just hit 2 million points


----------



## Compaddict

Wow!









I started folding hard here on OCN in 06' and was very active with teams, competitions, just about everything. Back then we got excited about getting a 500 point work unit that took 3 days to finish!









After 6 years I stopped folding with over 6 million points and a decent spot in the OCN top 100. I got back into this about 6 months ago and I have gone from 6+ million to over 100 million points and still a ways from getting back on the top 100 board!









What a difference a few years make, and how fast things change.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started folding hard here on OCN in 06' and was very active with teams, competitions, just about everything. Back then we got excited about getting a 500 point work unit that took 3 days to finish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 6 years I stopped folding with over 6 million points and a decent spot in the OCN top 100. I got back into this about 6 months ago and I have gone from 6+ million to over 100 million points and still a ways from getting back on the top 100 board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a difference a few years make, and how fast things change.


That is certainly the truth! A few years ago I built a whole system with an i7 950 and 3 GTS 450s with the hope to pull in 60k PPD. Now my single GTX 1070 will do 10 times that!

Welcome back!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Is there a BOINC thread like this one? For the Pent Badges? I just completed my second Pent along with others. Just wondering.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Is there a BOINC thread like this one? For the Pent Badges? I just completed my second Pent along with others. Just wondering.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1054965/team-special-recognition-last-updated-1-21-17-post-3245/0_20

Asking in a folding thread, priceless.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Is there a BOINC thread like this one? For the Pent Badges? I just completed my second Pent along with others. Just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1054965/team-special-recognition-last-updated-1-21-17-post-3245/0_20
> 
> Asking in a folding thread, priceless.
Click to expand...

Thank you sir.

Yeah i know lol But it gains attention of the BONIC, so it helps.


----------



## Cerberus

50m!


----------



## PimpSkyline

150M! (Pretty Much by the time this gets cleared)

This is taking to long, to get milestones, i need more PWR!


----------



## makr

Just wait 'til you get your 250M. You have to *double* it to get to the next milestone. Talk about taking forever...


----------



## hertz9753

250M, 500M, 750M, 1 Billion after that it's 2 Billion. I don't know when the next one comes after that. It's probably 3 Billion but nobody has seen the badge or reached that milestone.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makr*
> 
> Just wait 'til you get your 250M. You have to *double* it to get to the next milestone. Talk about taking forever...


Yep, I am slowly getting there. Should hit 300mil this year.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makr*
> 
> Just wait 'til you get your 250M. You have to *double* it to get to the next milestone. Talk about taking forever...


Hm. I thought it went from 200m to 500m but I was wrong, so I just submitted for my 250m. Thanks!


----------



## CptAsian

Here's my 150M!

http://folding.stanford.edu/stats/donor/1733163

Certificate doesn't seem to be working, so there's that.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Submitted for my 200 Mil badge


----------



## gowanlock

I'd better submit for my 150 mill badge before they run out


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gowanlock*
> 
> I'd better submit for my 150 mill badge before they run out


That is a @ENTERPRISE thing. The badges will awarded.


----------



## gowanlock

Quote:


> That is a @ENTERPRISE thing. The badges will awarded


I thought there might be a gold shortage with the current cryptomining boom


----------



## hertz9753

Mining doesn't involve gold, it's just a way to launder money...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Mining doesn't involve gold, it's just a way to launder money...


And Jack up hardware prices


----------



## hertz9753

So it's your sons fault?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup that's what toddlers do lol


----------



## Ithanul

Hey now, I use the booms to expand my GPU army fast.









Would have all the cards up, but stuck in another country at the moment and no hell in way am I remoting from here.


----------



## Simmons572

All applications have been reviewed, sorry for the delay!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> All applications have been reviewed, sorry for the delay!


Wait a minute...approval. Whats that lil bit under your username.

Grats on the new status.


----------



## DarthBaggins

They have to be reviewed then Enterprise passes out the badges after.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> They have to be reviewed then Enterprise passes out the badges after.


Of course. I missed the announcement thread about the Editor announcement so that was hint about him approving.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I used to have the same title, but now I'm Retired lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I used to have the same title, but now I'm Retired lol


Ah, but you've been retired for a little bit, haven't you?


----------



## hertz9753

Congrats @Simmons572 and also to @WhiteWulfe. I don't remember Wulfe being and Editor the last time he posted in the folding threads.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Congrats @Simmons572 and also to @WhiteWulfe. I don't remember Wulfe being and Editor the last time he posted in the folding threads.


It happened earlier today. ^_^

I still poke my head in here every now and then, even if I'm more of a BOINC guy nowadays when it comes to distributed computing, although if I do go ahead with purchasing a UDOO x86 Ultra I've been tempted to run [email protected] on it to see just how long it would take a cpu work unit to finish...


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Wait a minute...approval. Whats that lil bit under your username.
> 
> Grats on the new status.


Thanks, tbh I'm still getting used to seeing that myself








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Congrats @Simmons572 and also to @WhiteWulfe. I don't remember Wulfe being and Editor the last time he posted in the folding threads.


Thanks mate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It happened earlier today. ^_^
> 
> I still poke my head in here every now and then, even if I'm more of a BOINC guy nowadays when it comes to distributed computing, although if I do go ahead with purchasing a UDOO x86 Ultra I've been tempted to run [email protected] on it to see just how long it would take a cpu work unit to finish...


Congrats! We would be more than happy to see you return to the fold


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Thanks, tbh I'm still getting used to seeing that myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! We would be more than happy to see you return to the fold


You aren't the only one still getting used to it







As for Folding, I'm still around for the Foldathons, but right now with it being summer and not handling the heat so well.... I've even had to back off on BOINC - I'm ARM only atm (aka our older mobile phones). Still around for events though!


----------



## makr

Shiny!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makr*
> 
> 
> Shiny!


----------



## makr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*


Obviously not a Browncoat... (probably a Reaver)


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makr*
> 
> 
> Shiny!


Nice!! Congratz


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makr*
> 
> Obviously not a Browncoat...


this better lol. .


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makr*
> 
> 
> Shiny!


you have been posting up some solid points lately







..... and sitting on my overtake radar you have to stop that silliness


----------



## makr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> you have been posting up some solid points lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... and sitting on my overtake radar you have to stop that silliness


I'm coming for ya' (in about 8 months at the current rate...)


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makr*
> 
> I'm coming for ya' (in about 8 months at the current rate...)


----------



## Simmons572

All badge submissions have been reviewed.









Keep 'em coming folks!


----------



## VS88

When can one expect to receive the badge / how will it appear in the signature? Thx


----------



## Simmons572

The badge process goes through a manual approval and application process. The editors review the submission, then upper staff has to manually apply them to the users. Once they are applied, they automatically show up in your signature.

It can take several days to get applied, so please be patient with us


----------



## VS88

Thanks. I am in no hurry, but just to know.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VS88*
> 
> Thanks. I am in no hurry, but just to know.


Oooooh - nice badge


----------



## VS88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Oooooh - nice badge


Ooooooooooooh


----------



## DarthBaggins

nice and shiny


----------



## Cerberus

ill be at 100m in no time!

finally got a decent little setup going, 1080, 1050 ti, 1050 ti, r7 1700 (13 cores)

still trying to convince a friend of mine that has two 1080's to fold on idle for me...ill convert him eventually...haha

anyone know why my 1080 (2100/11000) is only getting me 600-850k a day?
I do game from 10pm to midnight thirty usually, but, I wouldnt expect this kind of loss?

@lanofsong's logs show hes gets almost 250k more ppd than me on the same work unit?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerberus*
> 
> ill be at 100m in no time!
> 
> finally got a decent little setup going, 1080, 1050 ti, 1050 ti, r7 1700 (13 cores)
> 
> still trying to convince a friend of mine that has two 1080's to fold on idle for me...ill convert him eventually...haha
> 
> anyone know why my 1080 (2100/11000) is only getting me 600-850k a day?
> I do game from 10pm to midnight thirty usually, but, I wouldnt expect this kind of loss?
> 
> @lanofsong's logs show hes gets almost 250k more ppd than me on the same work unit?


That is all in one PC? That would put the PCI-E lanes down to 8x/4x/4x or something. Slight loss there, not 250k though. Windows by chance? But that range seems normal for a 1080. My 1070 did around 600-700k in Windows.


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> That is all in one PC? That would put the PCI-E lanes down to 8x/4x/4x or something. Slight loss there, not 250k though. Windows by chance? But that range seems normal for a 1080. My 1070 did around 600-700k in Windows.


no, r7, 1080 in the same pc
1050 ti in work pc
1050 ti in server


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerberus*
> 
> ill be at 100m in no time!
> 
> finally got a decent little setup going, 1080, 1050 ti, 1050 ti, r7 1700 (13 cores)
> 
> still trying to convince a friend of mine that has two 1080's to fold on idle for me...ill convert him eventually...haha
> 
> anyone know why my 1080 (2100/11000) is only getting me 600-850k a day?
> I do game from 10pm to midnight thirty usually, but, I wouldnt expect this kind of loss?
> 
> @lanofsong's logs show hes gets almost 250k more ppd than me on the same work unit?


I don't think i am getting 250K PPD more than your 1080. From what i remember, i get about 630K to 930K PPD depending on WU. I have not done any averaging so i could not tell you exactly what i get. At 2100/11000, i would think you are close to @DarthBaggins kinda numbers.

Have you checked your log to see if you are failing any units?


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I don't think i am getting 250K PPD more than your 1080. From what i remember, i get about 630K to 930K PPD depending on WU. I have not done any averaging so i could not tell you exactly what i get. At 2100/11000, i would think you are close to @DarthBaggins
> kinda numbers.
> 
> Have you checked your log to see if you are failing any units?


https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8ZW8_bva0KpNGtpdVM4cXpCRUE

none that I can see


----------



## CptAsian

Woohoo!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Woohoo!


That is a lot of zeros - congratz


----------



## drew630

Little late but I'm moving up


----------



## Cerberus




----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerberus*


100mil is a big milestone


----------



## Simmons572

All submissions have been reviewed, keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Can I put in a request for cooler temperatures? I want to start working towards 150mil without spiking the living room to 35+C


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Can I put in a request for cooler temperatures? I want to start working towards 150mil without spiking the living room to 35+C


Approved.

Supposed to only be a high of 81, 80 and 77 the next 3 days. A cold snap!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Approved.
> 
> Supposed to only be a high of 81, 80 and 77 the next 3 days. A cold snap!


Beats 29C outdoors with a humidex of 34C. Man that was "interesting" to work in yesterday...


----------



## Simmons572

All badge submissions have been reviewed! We appreciate everyone's patience in waiting for the badges to be applied to your profile.


----------



## NBrock

Getting close to 500million. I can almost smell it.


----------



## d0mini

c:


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> 
> 
> c:


wooooo!!!


----------



## NBrock




----------



## HardheadedMurphy

who do I talk to to have previous badges removed?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardheadedMurphy*
> 
> who do I talk to to have previous badges removed?


Ha, there's someone else out there I've seen with two badges.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardheadedMurphy*
> 
> who do I talk to to have previous badges removed?


I would send a PM to @ENTERPRISE. He can most likely give you a hand with that.


----------



## bfromcolo




----------



## CptAsian

Last new badge for a while!


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Last new badge for a while!


Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> 
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know Zodac who knew we would still be here today with all the fun and antics we had lol. It has been a fun ride and still going.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Zodac who knew we would still be here today with all the fun and antics we had lol. It has been a fun ride and still going.
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....
Click to expand...

Yeah, nearly 10 years. Mad we're still around.


----------



## sweffymo

Congrats on the 200 million! I just passed 20 million a few days ago.









And I feel like a young whippersnapper since I only started in 2009.


----------



## Danbeme32

finally hit the billionaire mark..


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> finally hit the billionaire mark..












Congrats


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> finally hit the billionaire mark..


Damn sir.









Congrats!


----------



## mach1

Slowly but surely...


----------



## Simmons572

I completely forgot to submit my own badge


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely forgot to submit my own badge


Congrats on the half billion mark


----------



## Simmons572

Thanks sir


----------



## lanofsong

Congratz @Simmons572 on reaching 1/2 Billion points


----------



## makr

I'll get to a billion eventually...


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makr*
> 
> 
> I'll get to a billion eventually...


Congrats mate


----------



## NBrock

Congrats guys


----------



## DarthBaggins

Put in for my 250mil badge, now to get 500mil


----------



## dhenzjhen

Weeee finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Pook

Requested my badge!

Seems silly to be happy hitting 2 million while others are at 3 billion


----------



## DarthBaggins

Kinda surprised he hasn't hit 10billion yet lol


----------



## mmonnin

Well only 6 'people' have done that yet. Quotes on people as one is anon and some others are pools like gridcoin. dhenzjhen is def in the top 5 PPD for single users/non-pools. Gridcoin is getting pretty crazy now with 11 users over 30mil PPD. Stanford and stats sited need to make them separate like Google/Default are setup. Throw in EVGA too since they are sorta a pay for work team.


----------



## sweffymo

Back in my day, 30 million points was impressive. Nowadays not so much.


----------



## Wyllliam

Why didn't i get my 50 mil badge yet?
I requested it already twice i think.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wyllliam*
> 
> Why didn't i get my 50 mil badge yet?
> I requested it already twice i think.


It takes a while for badges to show up
Just be patient they always show up eventually lol


----------



## Wyllliam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> It takes a while for badges to show up
> Just be patient they always show up eventually lol


First time i requested it was right after the forum folding war


----------



## DarthBaggins

lmao, well then it should have been added by now. I've had a couple badges since the FFW.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wyllliam*
> 
> First time i requested it was right after the forum folding war


I will look into this later


----------



## Wyllliam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I will look into this later


thanks.
EDIT: 50 Mil badge is updated. thanks

Please also check the Forum folding war 2017 badge request, because that one is also not added at this moment.


----------



## lanofsong

I will check into it later


----------



## scc28

woo hoo!!

just requested my 100 mil badge.

Cheers


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Weeee finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wondering when I'm gonna see my badge....


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just 5mill more to get my 300mil badge. . Should have it after XMas


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Just in case I do not say it before we head into 2018, I just wanted to say thank you and well done for all your folding contributions through 2017 and helping Team OCN reach new heights !

All the best,
E


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Just in case I do not say it before we head into 2018, I just wanted to say thank you and well done for all your folding contributions through 2017 and helping Team OCN reach new heights !
> 
> All the best,
> E


You are welcome Sir.

I need to get some rigs back up, things are rough here atm, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## VS88

How to get the Foldathon participant badge, please?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VS88*
> 
> How to get the Foldathon participant badge, please?


Axipher mentioned last night the info for them had been submitted, and they would be applied over the next little while: http://www.overclock.net/t/1643793/december-2017-foldathon-monday-18th-wednesday-20th-1200-et-1600-utc/120_40#post_26530685
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> All those that were eligible for 2017 Foldathon badges should see then popping up.
> 
> Just to remind people, the requirements for the badge are either 10+ Foldathons or the FFW and 9+ Foldathons.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All badges have been applied as per the Foldathon Participation badge. If you do not have a badge you expect to have please contact @axipher


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VS88*
> 
> How to get the Foldathon participant badge, please?


Hey VS88, I have you with 9 Foldathon participations, from April to December and no Forum Folding War participation, you missed it by 1 event. Sorry 

10 events (FFW + Foldathons) of folding is the requirement.


----------



## VS88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hey VS88, I have you with 9 Foldathon participations, from April to December and no Forum Folding War participation, you missed it by 1 event. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 events (FFW + Foldathons) of folding is the requirement.


:O you gotta be kidding.. I folded since January! Check the folding threads for christ sake!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Do have to say those FaT badges did show up fast. .


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VS88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hey VS88, I have you with 9 Foldathon participations, from April to December and no Forum Folding War participation, you missed it by 1 event. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 events (FFW + Foldathons) of folding is the requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> :O you gotta be kidding.. I folded since January! Check the folding threads for christ sake!
Click to expand...

If you have folding logs of at least one of those first 3 months, let me know, it might be that you just weren't signed up on the site for the Foldathon.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VS88*
> 
> :O you gotta be kidding.. I folded since January! Check the folding threads for christ sake!


I will check the threads


----------



## Diffident

Or is it like last year when some people's names were listed twice, some capitalized, some not and they needed to be added together for a proper total.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If you have folding logs of at least one of those first 3 months, let me know, it might be that you just weren't signed up on the site for the Foldathon.


Hey Axipher, can you check mine please? I folded all year, in fact pretty much 24/7 last six years, but my rig died just before December foldathon. I don't believe I signed up for the folding war, but I should have 10 foldathons, right?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> Or is it like last year when some people's names were listed twice, some capitalized, some not and they needed to be added together for a proper total.


Here's the list of users and their number of completed Foldathons if someone wants to double check there a no misses like incorrect spellings and stuff. I gave it a quick glance over before I tallied up all the results, but this was all the unique OCN usernames across the 11 Foldathons + FFW.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



OCN Completed
$ilent 2
____ 3
1Nexus1 7
4thKor 2
A_Blind_Man 12
aBigRedBear 3
RedM00N 6
alish74 2
Alpina 7 2
ALUCARDVPR 6
aomsin2526 1
aphamx 1
apx7 0
Arby631 1
Argosy 4
Artah 2
Shredded 4
AvgWhiteGuy 2
axipher 5
Bal3Wolf 3
behappy 11
bfromcolo 12
Bigblock990 10
neurotix 2
aBigRedBear 0
BigSteak 3
black06g85 2
Blubird 2
briank 2
btupsx 1
BWG 4
cam51037 1
Captain_cannonfodder 4
Ceadderman 6
cechk01 3
Cerberus 11
ChaosAD 1
Chiobe 1
Chowtyme2 2
Compaddict 5
irda123 11
CptAsian 12
craftykarma 1
cssorkinman 1
CyberAssassin 10
d0mini 2
Dagamus NM 4
danbeme32 11
PimpSkyline 12
darksun20 11
Darthbaggins 12
Decade 1
Deedaz 11
Deeeebs 1
Demous 1
derickwm 2
Detahmaio 2
dhenzjhen 9
Diffident 12
DiHydrogenMonOxide 2
Dimensive 1
Dlewbell 9
done12many2 2
DooRules 1
doritos93 3
DownshiftArtist 1
drew630 5
DrFreeman35 1
Duality92 2
Dyson Poindexter 11
Edibrac 2
Eeyore888 1
emc_2 4
emoga 12
mortimersnerd 6
epidemic 11
Erick Silver 4
falconer65 5
fasttracker440 7
fatty35 2
Fir3Chi3f 7
flipmatthew 4
Flying Toilet 2
fragamemnon 5
FranZe 7
Fuzzywinks 1
G3RG 2
Genesis1984 4
gerroffme 2
Ghostrider85 1
giganews35 6
gildadan 5
Go Gators! 11
gowanlock 12
hardheadedmurphy 9
Hawk777th 2
Hazara 3
crashnburn_819 1
Heedehcheenuh 12
Hequaqua 1
hertz9753 9
iceman2733 1
imaweirdo159 1
Interfectus 1
InverseTundra 10
Irisservice 5
istudy92 0
Ithanul 10
IvantheDugtrio 2
j4k3nqc 1
jagz 5
james41382 2
jarble 12
jcharlesr75 11
JedixJarf 7
jellis142 7
jetpuck73 2
jimjim975 1
Jim888 12
JJEEGG2211 11
JKuhn 12
JL421 1
joeh4384 6
juano 12
josephimports 11
jpmboy 12
jswan 4
Junglist-Jay 1
k4m1k4z3 12
kabj06 3
Lobototomite430 7
kenpachi7 1
kimir 3
kitler 1
kiwwanna 2
Klue22 7
konspiracy 4
KoolDrew 9
kpforce1 12
Kremtok 12
Lampen 2
lanofsong 12
LarsL 6
LeadbyFaith21 5
LED Guy 1
leekaiwei 4
legonut 1
Lemondrips 1
lever2stacks 9
lilchronic 1
Lockie83 1
loosenut 11
mach1 10
maestro0428 9
makr 11
martinhal 4
max302 6
MAXX3.3_Esq 1
mbmumford 11
McPaste 11
MC-Sammer 10
Menthol 2
metro 1
mica3speedy 2
Mikeeeeyj 3
Millillion 12
minotaurtoo 3
mironccr345 11
mirzet1976 5
Mitche01 11
mixolyd 8
mkclan 6
mmonnin 12
bonami2 3
nategr8ns 5
navjack27 10
NFSxperts 12
Nick the Slick 4
Nicnivian 1
nighttraitor 2
BeerCan 5
notyettoday 12
nukemaster 3
NvidiaStorm 11
Op125 12
ozyo 1
P09 1
pangallosr 11
NBrock 12
paskowitz 1
animal0307 8
pbpilot1025 8
PCModderMike 5
PCSarge 1
Preim 1
PR-Imagery 7
Renegadesl1 3
repo_man 2
msgclb 12
royalflush5 2
rrplay 4
RushiMP 2
Ryahn 9
RyanRazer 4
scc28 5
muels7 10
sdriver 2
SergeantCC4 7
Serious_Don 5
hrockh 2
shelter 2
Shpongle 3
ShtKck 7
Faster_is_better 6
Simmons572 12
sks72 1
SkyFred 5
Slappa 4
SnakeBiteScares 1
Whodie 7
staccker 2
stealthkatana 8
sterling7 1
stickg1 1
stolid 1
stratocastorNM 9
superericla 11
SuperSluether 2
SweetAndLow 1
sweffymo 2
swingarm 11
Taowulf 11
terraprime 2
Tex1954 12
The Pook 1
thecomputerdude 8
ThijsH 2
tictoc 12
Diablosbud 5
t0mb0 5
Txtrkandy 2
u3b3rg33k 10
UPGR4Y3DD 1
utparatrooper 10
valvehead 12
Vash the Stampede 8
Velathawen 12
Volvo 3
vs88 9
Weber 11
Wheezo 2
WhiteWulfe 12
Widde 2
Willhemmens 1
Wimpzilla 1
WiSK 9
wondermutt 12
WvoulfeXX 6
Wyllliam 3
xenomorph113 4
Nutty 2
Zealotki11er 1
zodac 2



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If you have folding logs of at least one of those first 3 months, let me know, it might be that you just weren't signed up on the site for the Foldathon.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Axipher, can you check mine please? I folded all year, in fact pretty much 24/7 last six years, but my rig died just before December foldathon. I don't believe I signed up for the folding war, but I should have 10 foldathons, right?
Click to expand...

I have you as 0 points for March, September, and December. You do have points in the FFW.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I have you as 0 points for March, September, and December. You do have points in the FFW.


Ah that's a shame. Thanks for checking.

I was sure I signed up for them all. March I did 8 million points for OCN according to EOC, hard to see how I could have missed it. Maybe I forgot to click "are you a human?"

September - now I remember my 970 died then. I replaced with a 1060, but guess I must have must have been slow to install it. Then in December the PSU and motherboard died. So I've bought a whole new thing and almost ready to start folding again. Just a few tubes to bend.


----------



## VS88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's the list of users and their number of completed Foldathons if someone wants to double check there a no misses like incorrect spellings and stuff. I gave it a quick glance over before I tallied up all the results, but this was all the unique OCN usernames across the 11 Foldathons + FFW.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OCN Completed
> 
> $ilent 2
> 
> ____ 3
> 
> 1Nexus1 7
> 
> 4thKor 2
> 
> A_Blind_Man 12
> 
> aBigRedBear 3
> 
> RedM00N 6
> 
> alish74 2
> 
> Alpina 7 2
> 
> ALUCARDVPR 6
> 
> aomsin2526 1
> 
> aphamx 1
> 
> apx7 0
> 
> Arby631 1
> 
> Argosy 4
> 
> Artah 2
> 
> Shredded 4
> 
> AvgWhiteGuy 2
> 
> axipher 5
> 
> Bal3Wolf 3
> 
> behappy 11
> 
> bfromcolo 12
> 
> Bigblock990 10
> 
> neurotix 2
> 
> aBigRedBear 0
> 
> BigSteak 3
> 
> black06g85 2
> 
> Blubird 2
> 
> briank 2
> 
> btupsx 1
> 
> BWG 4
> 
> cam51037 1
> 
> Captain_cannonfodder 4
> 
> Ceadderman 6
> 
> cechk01 3
> 
> Cerberus 11
> 
> ChaosAD 1
> 
> Chiobe 1
> 
> Chowtyme2 2
> 
> Compaddict 5
> 
> irda123 11
> 
> CptAsian 12
> 
> craftykarma 1
> 
> cssorkinman 1
> 
> CyberAssassin 10
> 
> d0mini 2
> 
> Dagamus NM 4
> 
> danbeme32 11
> 
> PimpSkyline 12
> 
> darksun20 11
> 
> Darthbaggins 12
> 
> Decade 1
> 
> Deedaz 11
> 
> Deeeebs 1
> 
> Demous 1
> 
> derickwm 2
> 
> Detahmaio 2
> 
> dhenzjhen 9
> 
> Diffident 12
> 
> DiHydrogenMonOxide 2
> 
> Dimensive 1
> 
> Dlewbell 9
> 
> done12many2 2
> 
> DooRules 1
> 
> doritos93 3
> 
> DownshiftArtist 1
> 
> drew630 5
> 
> DrFreeman35 1
> 
> Duality92 2
> 
> Dyson Poindexter 11
> 
> Edibrac 2
> 
> Eeyore888 1
> 
> emc_2 4
> 
> emoga 12
> 
> mortimersnerd 6
> 
> epidemic 11
> 
> Erick Silver 4
> 
> falconer65 5
> 
> fasttracker440 7
> 
> fatty35 2
> 
> Fir3Chi3f 7
> 
> flipmatthew 4
> 
> Flying Toilet 2
> 
> fragamemnon 5
> 
> FranZe 7
> 
> Fuzzywinks 1
> 
> G3RG 2
> 
> Genesis1984 4
> 
> gerroffme 2
> 
> Ghostrider85 1
> 
> giganews35 6
> 
> gildadan 5
> 
> Go Gators! 11
> 
> gowanlock 12
> 
> hardheadedmurphy 9
> 
> Hawk777th 2
> 
> Hazara 3
> 
> crashnburn_819 1
> 
> Heedehcheenuh 12
> 
> Hequaqua 1
> 
> hertz9753 9
> 
> iceman2733 1
> 
> imaweirdo159 1
> 
> Interfectus 1
> 
> InverseTundra 10
> 
> Irisservice 5
> 
> istudy92 0
> 
> Ithanul 10
> 
> IvantheDugtrio 2
> 
> j4k3nqc 1
> 
> jagz 5
> 
> james41382 2
> 
> jarble 12
> 
> jcharlesr75 11
> 
> JedixJarf 7
> 
> jellis142 7
> 
> jetpuck73 2
> 
> jimjim975 1
> 
> Jim888 12
> 
> JJEEGG2211 11
> 
> JKuhn 12
> 
> JL421 1
> 
> joeh4384 6
> 
> juano 12
> 
> josephimports 11
> 
> jpmboy 12
> 
> jswan 4
> 
> Junglist-Jay 1
> 
> k4m1k4z3 12
> 
> kabj06 3
> 
> Lobototomite430 7
> 
> kenpachi7 1
> 
> kimir 3
> 
> kitler 1
> 
> kiwwanna 2
> 
> Klue22 7
> 
> konspiracy 4
> 
> KoolDrew 9
> 
> kpforce1 12
> 
> Kremtok 12
> 
> Lampen 2
> 
> lanofsong 12
> 
> LarsL 6
> 
> LeadbyFaith21 5
> 
> LED Guy 1
> 
> leekaiwei 4
> 
> legonut 1
> 
> Lemondrips 1
> 
> lever2stacks 9
> 
> lilchronic 1
> 
> Lockie83 1
> 
> loosenut 11
> 
> mach1 10
> 
> maestro0428 9
> 
> makr 11
> 
> martinhal 4
> 
> max302 6
> 
> MAXX3.3_Esq 1
> 
> mbmumford 11
> 
> McPaste 11
> 
> MC-Sammer 10
> 
> Menthol 2
> 
> metro 1
> 
> mica3speedy 2
> 
> Mikeeeeyj 3
> 
> Millillion 12
> 
> minotaurtoo 3
> 
> mironccr345 11
> 
> mirzet1976 5
> 
> Mitche01 11
> 
> mixolyd 8
> 
> mkclan 6
> 
> mmonnin 12
> 
> bonami2 3
> 
> nategr8ns 5
> 
> navjack27 10
> 
> NFSxperts 12
> 
> Nick the Slick 4
> 
> Nicnivian 1
> 
> nighttraitor 2
> 
> BeerCan 5
> 
> notyettoday 12
> 
> nukemaster 3
> 
> NvidiaStorm 11
> 
> Op125  12
> 
> ozyo 1
> 
> P09 1
> 
> pangallosr 11
> 
> NBrock 12
> 
> paskowitz 1
> 
> animal0307 8
> 
> pbpilot1025 8
> 
> PCModderMike 5
> 
> PCSarge 1
> 
> Preim 1
> 
> PR-Imagery 7
> 
> Renegadesl1 3
> 
> repo_man 2
> 
> msgclb 12
> 
> royalflush5 2
> 
> rrplay 4
> 
> RushiMP 2
> 
> Ryahn 9
> 
> RyanRazer 4
> 
> scc28 5
> 
> muels7 10
> 
> sdriver 2
> 
> SergeantCC4 7
> 
> Serious_Don 5
> 
> hrockh 2
> 
> shelter 2
> 
> Shpongle 3
> 
> ShtKck 7
> 
> Faster_is_better 6
> 
> Simmons572 12
> 
> sks72 1
> 
> SkyFred 5
> 
> Slappa 4
> 
> SnakeBiteScares 1
> 
> Whodie 7
> 
> staccker 2
> 
> stealthkatana 8
> 
> sterling7 1
> 
> stickg1 1
> 
> stolid 1
> 
> stratocastorNM 9
> 
> superericla 11
> 
> SuperSluether 2
> 
> SweetAndLow 1
> 
> sweffymo 2
> 
> swingarm 11
> 
> Taowulf 11
> 
> terraprime 2
> 
> Tex1954 12
> 
> The Pook 1
> 
> thecomputerdude 8
> 
> ThijsH 2
> 
> tictoc 12
> 
> Diablosbud 5
> 
> t0mb0 5
> 
> Txtrkandy 2
> 
> u3b3rg33k 10
> 
> UPGR4Y3DD 1
> 
> utparatrooper 10
> 
> valvehead 12
> 
> Vash the Stampede 8
> 
> Velathawen 12
> 
> Volvo 3
> 
> vs88 9
> 
> Weber 11
> 
> Wheezo 2
> 
> WhiteWulfe 12
> 
> Widde 2
> 
> Willhemmens 1
> 
> Wimpzilla 1
> 
> WiSK 9
> 
> wondermutt 12
> 
> WvoulfeXX 6
> 
> Wyllliam 3
> 
> xenomorph113 4
> 
> Nutty 2
> 
> Zealotki11er 1
> 
> zodac 2
> 
> 
> 
> I have you as 0 points for March, September, and December. You do have points in the FFW.


Hmm, really 9 entries for me :/ Did I really forget to sign up the rest of times? Shame on me









EDIT: Hold on a second..I got the badge? How? Wow, thank you guys!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I have you as 0 points for March, September, and December. You do have points in the FFW.


Sorry to bug you again @axipher, I just checked March 2017 Foldathon thread. In Participants it says I did 605,250 points, but the OCN name says "-6" so does that mean I didn't sign up? Or I typed something wrong?

Also, in April @lanofsong sent me a PM "I see that you are putting up good Folding PPD numbers and I was wondering if you would like to sign up for the April foldathon". I was confused by that because I thought I always signed up.

Anyway, apart from hardware dying (Sept/Dec) which was frustrating, I did fold for OCN the rest of the year and feeling a bit sore to miss out on the badge due to some mistake in the sign-up process. Please could you guys reconsider?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VS88*
> 
> Hmm, really 9 entries for me :/ Did I really forget to sign up the rest of times? Shame on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Hold on a second..I got the badge? How? Wow, thank you guys!


Grats! I guess you did the folding war in Feb?


----------



## VS88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Grats! I guess you did the folding war in Feb?


Thanks, and nope.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I have you as 0 points for March, September, and December. You do have points in the FFW.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to bug you again @axipher, I just checked March 2017 Foldathon thread. In Participants it says I did 605,250 points, but the OCN name says "-6" so does that mean I didn't sign up? Or I typed something wrong?
> 
> Also, in April @lanofsong sent me a PM "I see that you are putting up good Folding PPD numbers and I was wondering if you would like to sign up for the April foldathon". I was confused by that because I thought I always signed up.
> 
> Anyway, apart from hardware dying (Sept/Dec) which was frustrating, I did fold for OCN the rest of the year and feeling a bit sore to miss out on the badge due to some mistake in the sign-up process. Please could you guys reconsider?
Click to expand...

So because your OCN name was blank, it wasn't collected in the text file log of the participants that i used in my Excel file to figure out who gets a badge. I'll send a note to get a badge for you, and try to figure out a simpler sign-up method that is harder to mess up.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> So because your OCN name was blank, it wasn't collected in the text file log of the participants that i used in my Excel file to figure out who gets a badge. I'll send a note to get a badge for you, and try to figure out a simpler sign-up method that is harder to mess up.


Thank you! Marvellous


----------



## tictoc

Half way there.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Here I am happy to have hit 110mil...


----------



## NBrock

Submitted for my 750 million badge


----------



## k4m1k4z3

NBrock said:


> Submitted for my 750 million badge


I guess I am right behind you


----------



## DarthBaggins

You get no badge @NBrock lol


----------



## Simmons572

Badges have been reviewed :thumb:


----------



## NBrock

k4m1k4z3 said:


> I guess I am right behind you


You better hurry up  My average is 2.4 million right now and it's about to go up. I'm putting the blocks on my titans this weekend.


----------



## NBrock

DarthBaggins said:


> You get no badge @NBrock lol


----------



## jarble

I know badges are all jacked up but I have at long last passed the billion point mark for ocn :wheee:


----------



## CptAsian

jarble said:


> I know badges are all jacked up but I have at long last passed the billion point mark for ocn :wheee:


Congrats! Huge milestone and achievement.


----------



## Simmons572

jarble said:


> I know badges are all jacked up but I have at long last passed the billion point mark for ocn :wheee:


Congratulations man! :cheers:


----------



## Tex1954

jarble said:


> I know badges are all jacked up but I have at long last passed the billion point mark for ocn :wheee:



Wow! Nice!


----------



## VS88

This is all ridiculous..I thought we are living in the 21st century and things in IT are gonna be awesome. But instead, we migrate software, being said it will be better, only to get it all broken..It happened already twice at my work..Transfer from PLM to Enovia, data migration from one account to another in IMDS. All broken, data lost, functionality lost..We have selfdriving cars but cant manage a software migration..This is insane..


----------



## Tex1954

500 Mill points in [email protected] is insane for me...


----------



## tictoc

Tex1954 said:


> 500 Mill points in [email protected] is insane for me...


That is excellent. :cheers:

I see you in my rearview mirror. I might have to throw another GPU at [email protected] to keep you at bay.


----------



## Tex1954

tictoc said:


> That is excellent. :cheers:
> 
> I see you in my rearview mirror. I might have to throw another GPU at [email protected] to keep you at bay.


Naaaa! I'll be back on the road soon and shutting down most of my stuff....



Activities this time home...

Buy NEW used car (2016 Ford Focus Hatchback)
New Glasses.
Finally paid off house and it's mine now...
Doctor change and new meds...
New choppers and get money back on last set that sucked big time...

Rebuild 14 more laptops to give to low income folks...and other friends...
and did laundry a few times... and ate some Chinese food... 

LOL!


----------



## makr

Finally made it.


----------



## mmonnin

Congrats!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Awesome milestone. It will take me a lot longer to get there if I continue with the new username


----------



## LED Guy

makr said:


> Finally made it.


Another OCN Folding billionaire!

CONGRATS ! ! ! ! !


----------



## tictoc

:cheers:


----------



## Tex1954

makr said:


> Finally made it.


Okay, I'm officially jealous now... LOL

Congrats!


----------



## NBrock

I should hopefully be in the billionaire club around the 1st of June at my current rate. Feels like forever.


----------



## NBrock

Finally made it to 1 billion points!!!

https://stats.foldingathome.org/donor/1781379


----------



## hazara

Wow man, congrats!

Just had a look, I'm over 25 mill where's my badge LOL


----------



## Simmons572

Congrats all! Badges have been reviewed :thumb:


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Please be sure to keep your requests coming in, now the system is back online, Folding Awards will now start getting issued again.


----------



## hazara

Can I get an update on mine as well? - We used to have a quick link under our profile. https://stats.foldingathome.org/donor/581137

Also I see the stats page is a little pants now - used to have graphs and way more detail, I was just trying to find out how long I have been folding for...

Also where do I get a shiny 10 year member badge? Gah - I cant even post a pic here I drag & drop and it disappears.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

hazara said:


> Can I get an update on mine as well? - We used to have a quick link under our profile. https://stats.foldingathome.org/donor/581137
> 
> Also I see the stats page is a little pants now - used to have graphs and way more detail, I was just trying to find out how long I have been folding for...
> 
> Also where do I get a shiny 10 year member badge? Gah - I cant even post a pic here I drag & drop and it disappears.


To get an update of your [email protected] badge, just fill out the form on the first page.


10 Years badge:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...t-your-overclock-net-commemorative-award.html


----------



## Simmons572

Badge requests have been approved. Keep 'em coming folks :thumb:


----------



## WiSK

Ding!


----------



## tictoc

WiSK said:


> Ding!



:cheers:


----------



## NBrock

Gonna be a long time before next badge 

Maybe we should add a 1.5 Billion?


----------



## CptAsian

Slightly lower ding!


----------



## PimpSkyline

CptAsian said:


> Slightly lower ding!


Congratz


----------



## CptAsian

PimpSkyline said:


> Congratz



Thanks, your old 960 has been making healthy contributions.


----------



## Ithanul

Ah, someone still rocking a GTX960 as well?


----------



## DarthBaggins

The 960 was/is a strong card for folding, especially at it's price point. Think i still have my 960 2GB somewhere (replaced it with a 1050)


----------



## CptAsian

Ithanul said:


> Ah, someone still rocking a GTX960 as well?



Yep, I'm on one 960, one 980, and a pair of R9 Furys. All have been bulletproof.


I'm considering, perhaps around the end of the year, swapping out my R9 Furys for a pair of used GTX 1070 Tis. They're already pretty dang cheap for what you're getting on Ebay (saw a few in the $340-$350 range), so that would be a fairly serious step up in PPD for me. Then I'll have to figure out what to do with the Furys.


----------



## Ithanul

CptAsian said:


> Yep, I'm on one 960, one 980, and a pair of R9 Furys. All have been bulletproof.
> 
> 
> I'm considering, perhaps around the end of the year, swapping out my R9 Furys for a pair of used GTX 1070 Tis. They're already pretty dang cheap for what you're getting on Ebay (saw a few in the $340-$350 range), so that would be a fairly serious step up in PPD for me. Then I'll have to figure out what to do with the Furys.


Yeah, I may finally swap out the 960 for an used 1060 as well if I find one for a good low price. I don't game much anymore on PC (most of my gaming been on the Switch of late), so I can go longer between upgrades. Though, still curious what the PPD output of the new cards will be.


----------



## CptAsian

Ithanul said:


> Yeah, I may finally swap out the 960 for an used 1060 as well if I find one for a good low price. I don't game much anymore on PC (most of my gaming been on the Switch of late), so I can go longer between upgrades. Though, still curious what the PPD output of the new cards will be.



I'm also gaming a bit less on mine, as I've been crazy busy now that classes have really started to kick in. But for me, that just means maybe 100K or 200K more points over the course of a day for me on my main rig. I'm very curious about RTX 20XX PPD as well. I almost want to make some guesses, but I'm too afraid to be very incorrect, since I haven't watched any reviews, I've only looked at one or two charts, and I really don't know much about these new cards from a technical perspective. It's exciting stuff though.


----------



## notyettoday

6 years to 1 billion, 1 more year to 2. I'll take it!


----------



## mmonnin

Congrats!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congrats to all making it to those new milestones !


----------



## CptAsian

notyettoday said:


> 6 years to 1 billion, 1 more year to 2. I'll take it!



Holy crap man, it feels like just yesterday when you hit 1 billion. Big congrats.


----------



## Ithanul

CptAsian said:


> I'm also gaming a bit less on mine, as I've been crazy busy now that classes have really started to kick in. But for me, that just means maybe 100K or 200K more points over the course of a day for me on my main rig. I'm very curious about RTX 20XX PPD as well. I almost want to make some guesses, but I'm too afraid to be very incorrect, since I haven't watched any reviews, I've only looked at one or two charts, and I really don't know much about these new cards from a technical perspective. It's exciting stuff though.


I'm more interested in what the 2060 will do. If priced right, I can see it being a great buy. Though, that if nVidia don't decided to price it at what GTX1070 launch price was.


----------



## Diffident

My guess is the 2060 won't be released until Pascal cards are gone and or AMD releases Navi. Based on the performance of the 2080, the 2060 will most likely be 1070 performance, so there is no point in releasing the 2060 until old stock is gone.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Or it will be inbetween a 1060 6GB and a 1070 since the 2080 and 1080Ti are on par for the most part


----------



## The Pook

Requested my 40 million point badge, close to my 50!  

Sad compared to a lot of you - but I only fold a few months a year


----------



## Simmons572

All badge requests have been reviewed. :thumb:



The Pook said:


> Requested my 40 million point badge, close to my 50!
> 
> Sad compared to a lot of you - but I only fold a few months a year


Not sad at all, we are glad you are still contributing, every little bit counts


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Badges applied


----------



## neurotix

Looking for my 100 mil badge... actually had the 100 mil for over a year >.>;;

https://stats.foldingathome.org/donor/2696


----------



## juano

I'll take a half a billion if you please.

Congratulations to every millionaire, big and small.


----------



## Simmons572

Badge submissions have been reviewed. Keep up the great work folks :thumb:


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Badges applied. Keep it up. 



Also as an FYI Cash Prizing is back for our Folding Competitions, get in on the action: https://www.overclock.net/forum/55-...day-17th-wednesday-19th-1200-et-1600-utc.html


----------



## CptAsian

I've just realized I've never submitted a form for my 500M badge. Whoops.


----------



## valvehead

I hit 750M recently. 1B is going to take a while.


----------



## tictoc

valvehead said:


> I hit 750M recently. 1B is going to take a while.


:cheers:


I didn't realize there was a badge for 750. Just submitted mine.


----------



## valvehead

tictoc said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 
> I didn't realize there was a badge for 750. Just submitted mine.



That's why I congratulated you in the last event


----------



## NBrock

My next badge is soo far away...


----------



## Simmons572

Reviewed! Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

New awards have been applied


----------



## bfromcolo

Crossed 50M today!


----------



## CptAsian

bfromcolo said:


> Crossed 50M today!
> 
> 
> View attachment 239708


Congrats!


----------



## Simmons572

bfromcolo said:


> Crossed 50M today!
> 
> 
> View attachment 239708


Congrats!:thumb:


----------



## CptAsian

Closing in on the next badge.


----------



## Simmons572

Keep it up bud!


----------



## Slappa

Passed 50 mill!


----------



## Simmons572

Badges reviewed. Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## Duality92

200 million! 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=660149


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Badges reviewed and updated as per the last batch


----------



## CptAsian

There it is!












I'm really excited for the next one...


----------



## banded1

Made it. On to the next one


----------



## CptAsian

banded1 said:


> Made it. On to the next one


Congrats, keep it up!


----------



## Duality92

http://imgur.com/gallery/nXTtapV

300 million by the end of the day! 

Should be doing 5M PPD by the end of the month


----------



## CptAsian

Duality92 said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/nXTtapV
> 
> 300 million by the end of the day!
> 
> Should be doing 5M PPD by the end of the month



Congrats!


----------



## WonderMutt

Just hit half a billion points!! Ready for a new badge, form submitted.


----------



## Simmons572

Sorry for the delay on this folks, reviewed!
@kirklloyd, you should definitely submit for a bigger badge :thumb:


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All badge submissions completed and new badges assigned.


----------



## Duality92

ENTERPRISE said:


> All badge submissions completed and new badges assigned.


Not mine


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Duality92 said:


> ENTERPRISE said:
> 
> 
> 
> All badge submissions completed and new badges assigned.
> 
> 
> 
> Not mine /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif
Click to expand...

You were not on the list 😞


----------



## kirklloyd

Simmons572 said:


> Sorry for the delay on this folks, reviewed!
> 
> @kirklloyd, you should definitely submit for a bigger badge :thumb:


I submitted for a new badge a while ago. Didn't want to bother people following up with a little thing like a sig badge.
I think I requested a 9mil badge or somewhere around that level. Slightly higher now.
I ended up coding up my personal website to grab my points from the fah API and was going to play with pushing it to an image daily that I could grab for my sig.


----------



## Simmons572

kirklloyd said:


> I submitted for a new badge a while ago. Didn't want to bother people following up with a little thing like a sig badge.
> I think I requested a 9mil badge or somewhere around that level. Slightly higher now.
> I ended up coding up my personal website to grab my points from the fah API and was going to play with pushing it to an image daily that I could grab for my sig.


That's on me, I was absent for a while, and the other editors appear to be a bit out of touch lately, so the requests got backlogged.

That's a neat idea, I will have to check it out when it's live :thumb:


----------



## Duality92

Ahh didn't realize I had to submit on the google sheet lol


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Duality92 said:


> Ahh didn't realize I had to submit on the google sheet lol


That is the one


----------



## kirklloyd

Simmons572 said:


> That's on me, I was absent for a while, and the other editors appear to be a bit out of touch lately, so the requests got backlogged.
> 
> That's a neat idea, I will have to check it out when it's live :thumb:


Unfortunately, it won't work. As far as I can see, I can't call an image in my sig and for obvious reasons, HTML is not enabled for the signature.
I might write up a new feature request and provide the code for it. Should be able to populate a Folding badge with the user's fah stats pretty easy. 

Its a shame as its a pretty simple API call. Could easily be worked into the users profile as an option. Maybe for premium users only. 

If you guys ever need an extra set of casual hands, sing out. I love to tinker and help.


----------



## Simmons572

kirklloyd said:


> Unfortunately, it won't work. As far as I can see, I can't call an image in my sig and for obvious reasons, HTML is not enabled for the signature.
> I might write up a new feature request and provide the code for it. Should be able to populate a Folding badge with the user's fah stats pretty easy.
> 
> Its a shame as its a pretty simple API call. Could easily be worked into the users profile as an option. Maybe for premium users only.
> 
> If you guys ever need an extra set of casual hands, sing out. I love to tinker and help.


E can correct me if I am wrong, but I am fairly certain a lot of forum feature changes have been backlogged. As an FYI, we don't have the ability to utilize HTML in OPs, and the threads that have forms built into them can't be changed until we get some kind of functionality back. 

The only thing I can suggest is for you to attempt to use the [ img ] flag in your sig, and on your site, render out a badge as a png or jpeg. I don't know if that will work, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Duality92

ENTERPRISE said:


> That is the one


Just waiting for my quarter million badge then


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Simmons572 said:


> E can correct me if I am wrong, but I am fairly certain a lot of forum feature changes have been backlogged. As an FYI, we don't have the ability to utilize HTML in OPs, and the threads that have forms built into them can't be changed until we get some kind of functionality back.
> 
> The only thing I can suggest is for you to attempt to use the [ img ] flag in your sig, and on your site, render out a badge as a png or jpeg. I don't know if that will work, but it's worth a try.


Well for obvious security reasons, HTML will never be allowed within signatures or posts. That is why we have BBCODE to mitigate HTML attack vectors. The ability to bring back form embedding functionality via Google Docs/Sheets is on the cards but this is no longer happening on this iteration of the OCN site design. So I cannot give you an ETA for that. We also do not allow IMG BBCODE within signatures, so that will not work either. We have never allowed images (Other than smilies) within the signature area.


----------



## CptAsian

Thanks for the badge update, but I think I now have both the 500M and 750M badges, which I don't think is normal. Just thought I'd point it out.


----------



## notyettoday

Oooh Looks like I got a shiny new badge


----------



## k4m1k4z3

CptAsian said:


> Thanks for the badge update, but I think I now have both the 500M and 750M badges, which I don't think is normal. Just thought I'd point it out.


Not normal. But I have seen it before...


----------



## Duality92

k4m1k4z3 said:


> Not normal. But I have seen it before...


you have both too.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I have had both for more than I year I think.... but I can sort of justify it now since my old folding ID has 750M and my new one has 500M


----------



## kirklloyd

ENTERPRISE said:


> Well for obvious security reasons, HTML will never be allowed within signatures or posts. That is why we have BBCODE to mitigate HTML attack vectors. The ability to bring back form embedding functionality via Google Docs/Sheets is on the cards but this is no longer happening on this iteration of the OCN site design. So I cannot give you an ETA for that. We also do not allow IMG BBCODE within signatures, so that will not work either. We have never allowed images (Other than smilies) within the signature area.


Yes, this is what I thought. Allowing IMG in the sig opens up a whole can of loading issues unless you restrict the size etc. Oh well, I will just leave it all populated on my website. I might still work through generating and populating an image on my site just in case one day I can put an image somewhere on OCN


----------



## ENTERPRISE

CptAsian said:


> Thanks for the badge update, but I think I now have both the 500M and 750M badges, which I don't think is normal. Just thought I'd point it out.


Fixed !


----------



## CptAsian

ENTERPRISE said:


> Fixed !



Excellent, thanks!


----------



## Cerberus

I also have abnormal badges, lol


----------



## Simmons572

Thanks for submitting folks! All badges have been reviewed :thumb:


----------



## CptAsian

Thanks!


----------



## kirklloyd

Thanks for the new badge!


----------



## Simmons572

CptAsian said:


> Thanks!





kirklloyd said:


> Thanks for the new badge!


No, thank you both! Keep folding strong folks :thumb:


----------



## azcrazy

Can I have an update on my folding badge?


----------



## NBrock

Submitted my request for 2 Billion Badge!!!


----------



## Simmons572

azcrazy said:


> Can I have an update on my folding badge?


All have just been reviewed. Sorry about the delay folks! 



NBrock said:


> Submitted my request for 2 Billion Badge!!!


Congrats on the milestone mate! 

Also, congrats to @tictoc for hitting 1 billion points!


----------



## NBrock

Simmons572 said:


> All have just been reviewed. Sorry about the delay folks!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the milestone mate!
> 
> Also, congrats to @tictoc for hitting 1 billion points!



THANKS! It's amazing the PPD these newer cards put out. I remember thinking how good the 7970 was haha.


----------



## JKuhn

I suppose it's time for me to move up one notch. Submitted my request for a mere 20 mil.


Things move a bit slow when you don't have those modern high-end cards.


----------



## technodanvan

JKuhn said:


> I suppose it's time for me to move up one notch. Submitted my request for a mere 20 mil.
> 
> 
> Things move a bit slow when you don't have those modern high-end cards.


Personally, I am of the opinion that work units completed is a better indicator of participation anyway. Just because I've folded for six months on modern hardware shouldn't lessen the impact of those who have donated years of effort.


----------



## JKuhn

But of course your modern hardware can complete more units per day.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Sorry guys, slight delay in getting the new badges assigned. @Simmons572 gave me the updated list but I am a little behind on a few items. Will get it done as soon as I am able.


----------



## taowulf

Looks like I hit 300mill.


Please sir, may I have another badge?


----------



## Simmons572

taowulf said:


> Looks like I hit 300mill.
> 
> 
> Please sir, may I have another badge?














You can submit for the 250 mil badge, otherwise you will be waiting for the 500 mil.


----------



## taowulf

But I wanted SOUP!


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

No soup for you! 

[emoji2957][emoji2957]

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthWoodPecker

Hi there!
Just requested my 15 mil badge - and still missing my 10 mil one.
Don't rush - just letting you know 

/NwP


----------



## Simmons572

NorthWoodPecker said:


> Hi there!
> Just requested my 15 mil badge - and still missing my 10 mil one.
> Don't rush - just letting you know
> 
> /NwP


Gotcha. You will be awarded the 15 mil badge instead, your 10 mil badge is still in the queue for implementation, just the bossman is very busy on backend OCN stuff right now.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Sorry guys. More delay in getting these out. Will do them as soon as possible, will not be able to get them out this week.


----------



## taowulf

So, can I get my 250mill badge?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

taowulf said:


> So, can I get my 250mill badge?


Not seeing you on our approved list. When did you apply for it ? Possible you missed the last batch is all.


----------



## JKuhn

ENTERPRISE said:


> Sorry guys. More delay in getting these out. Will do them as soon as possible, *will not be able to get them out this week.*



Interesting...




On a serious note, thanks for the new badge.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

JKuhn said:


> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, thanks for the new badge.


Luckily situation changed and I was able to get it sorted


----------



## taowulf

ENTERPRISE said:


> Not seeing you on our approved list. When did you apply for it ? Possible you missed the last batch is all.


Look up about 8 posts. Look up 7 for NO SOUP.


----------



## Simmons572

taowulf said:


> Look up about 8 posts. Look up 7 for NO SOUP.


You need to submit a request through the form in the OP. That is our tracking system.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just 106mill to go till I can apply for my 500mill badge . . I don't even know what machine is getting points in for me - guess a rig from a previous job that I left a client running on lol


----------



## technodanvan

DarthBaggins said:


> Just 106mill to go till I can apply for my 500mill badge . . I don't even know what machine is getting points in for me - guess a rig from a previous job that I left a client running on lol


Lol, I often wonder about this. There are several people just getting a couple hundred a day or even less, like some poor old Core 2 work laptop left on or something.


----------



## Simmons572

I just realized that I now qualify for the 1 Bil badge between my 2 accounts :wheee:


----------



## CptAsian

Simmons572 said:


> I just realized that I now qualify for the 1 Bil badge between my 2 accounts :wheee:



Wheyy, congrats!


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

In the words of the little engine that could....

"I think I can, I think I can..."


----------



## CptAsian

HardheadedMurphy said:


> In the words of the little engine that could....
> 
> "I think I can, I think I can..."



A late congrats, but congrats nonetheless!


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

submitted my 40 mil one , Now off too build another folding rig so i can hit 40 bil one day!


----------



## technodanvan

So, where is the 4 BILLION badge for jpmboy?


----------



## mmonnin

It's with the colored 1b badge.


----------



## Simmons572

I am very sorry for not getting to this sooner folks, life has been hellish for me lately 

Badge requests have been reviewed, quite a few of you should be getting new badges issued within the next couple of days.


----------



## Duality92

500 million boys! 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=660149


----------



## tictoc

Duality92 said:


> 500 million boys!
> 
> https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=660149



:cheers:


----------



## Cerberus

750m for me


----------



## Simmons572

All reviewed folks :thumb:


----------



## bfromcolo

75M if anybody is keeping up with this.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Probably not the right place, but it seems Ol' Simmons keeps track of this thread so what the heck, I don't have my 10 Year OCN Badge, been waiting for a while for it and now i don't have it lol

Oh and who do I need to speak with about getting my OC account back? I miss the Premium Feel.


----------



## mmonnin

PimpSkyline said:


> Probably not the right place, but it seems Ol' Simmons keeps track of this thread so what the heck, I don't have my 10 Year OCN Badge, been waiting for a while for it and now i don't have it lol
> 
> Oh and who do I need to speak with about getting my OC account back? I miss the Premium Feel.


https://www.overclock.net/forum/55-...day-20th-wednesday-22nd-1200-et-1600-utc.html


----------



## Simmons572

PimpSkyline said:


> Probably not the right place, but it seems Ol' Simmons keeps track of this thread so what the heck, I don't have my 10 Year OCN Badge, been waiting for a while for it and now i don't have it lol
> 
> Oh and who do I need to speak with about getting my OC account back? I miss the Premium Feel.


Yup, I am keeping an eye on things. :wave2:

For the 10y badge, reach out to ENTERPRISE. He's the one who maintains that IIRC.

For the OC'd account, as far as I can tell, you have it. The black name (not purple) should mean OC'd.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Simmons572 said:


> Yup, I am keeping an eye on things. :wave2:
> 
> For the 10y badge, reach out to ENTERPRISE. He's the one who maintains that IIRC.
> 
> For the OC'd account, as far as I can tell, you have it. The black name (not purple) should mean OC'd.


I appreciate your sacrifice sir *salute* 

Alright, i will have to see if i can throw him a PM. Thanks for the info.

Oh i see, i thought i had lost it, in my profile it still asks me to upgrade and i thought I already did years ago. lol Well that makes me feel better, thanks.


----------



## schmotty

I filled out the form last week. When do I get my 5 Million points badge? I'm at 7.5 Million already.


----------



## msgclb

Today, 3/20/2020 at 12pm CT I passed the 2-Billion-points milestone. The stats site is not working for me so that screenshot will have to do for now. I’ve submitted my request for the badge.


----------



## Simmons572

schmotty said:


> I filled out the form last week. When do I get my 5 Million points badge? I'm at 7.5 Million already.


My apologies. I don't get notifications when people make submissions, and with how crazy life has been lately, I rely on people posting in this thread for submissions. 



msgclb said:


> Today, 3/20/2020 at 12pm CT I passed the 2-Billion-points milestone. The stats site is not working for me so that screenshot will have to do for now. I’ve submitted my request for the badge.


Damn, that's quite the milestone! Congrats mate :thumb:

--
@aHumanBeing your submission was incomplete, please resubmit when you have the chance.

All other submissions have been reviewed, you should receive your badges within the next couple days.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Made it to 75 mil points :wheee:




msgclb said:


> Today, 3/20/2020 at 12pm CT I passed the 2-Billion-points milestone. The stats site is not working for me so that screenshot will have to do for now. I’ve submitted my request for the badge.


That's a lot of points :cheers:


----------



## CluckyTaco

I've just hit 3 mil points and I've submitted for the badge. Please take your time in assigning the badge. Thanks admin.


----------



## schmotty

Submitted for 10 mil. Still do't have the 5 mil.


----------



## briank

schmotty said:


> Submitted for 10 mil. Still do't have the 5 mil.


With your setup (3900X and 5700XT) you should be putting out over 1 million PPD. Are you really going to request these "small" badges frequently and be impatient about it?


----------



## schmotty

briank said:


> With your setup (3900X and 5700XT) you should be putting out over 1 million PPD. Are you really going to request these "small" badges frequently and be impatient about it?


I started folding in 2012 with a 460GTX. It took a long time to achieve 1 million points. It was a big deal to me then, but I quit folding for a long time. Now that I have this setup, I make about 1.3mil a day (when I can get WU) and I'm excited about it. Not being impatient, just informative. I only requested the 5 and 10 mil and skipped all those in between and I probably won't request another badge until I reach a much larger milestone.

No reason to be snippy.


----------



## franz

Simmons572 said:


> My apologies. I don't get notifications when people make submissions, and with how crazy life has been lately, I rely on people posting in this thread for submissions.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that's quite the milestone! Congrats mate :thumb:
> 
> --
> 
> @aHumanBeing your submission was incomplete, please resubmit when you have the chance.
> 
> All other submissions have been reviewed, you should receive your badges within the next couple days.


I put in a request but didn't do a screenshot, is that necessary? My folding name is the same as my screen name so I didn't think to take a pic of my EOC stats.


----------



## Simmons572

franz said:


> I put in a request but didn't do a screenshot, is that necessary? My folding name is the same as my screen name so I didn't think to take a pic of my EOC stats.


Your submission was good. I was referring to @aHumanBeing


----------



## aHumanBeing

Simmons572 said:


> Your submission was good. I was referring to @aHumanBeing


Ah somehow I missed this thank you though. I passed 10 million recently so I went ahead an submitted that one. I got into the top 20 this week, neato...I'm 14th on producers woo.


----------



## franz

Simmons572 said:


> Your submission was good.


Back in the top 50 folders and......OOOOhhhh shiny new badge, Thanks! Next time I wont wait 8 years to request a new one. lol


----------



## notyettoday

Looks like I dropped the ball requesting my 4 Billion badge, what happens after 5 billion? no more?


----------



## tictoc

notyettoday said:


> Looks like I dropped the ball requesting my 4 Billion badge, what happens after 5 billion? no more?


:cheers:
After 5 Billion, you have to start with a new username. No more points for that name.


----------



## tictoc

Double post, but congrats to @Jpmboy on crossing the 5 billion point marker. :cheers:


----------



## Simmons572

tictoc said:


> Double post, but congrats to @Jpmboy on crossing the 5 billion point marker. :cheers:


Congrats @Jpmboy! That's a massive milestone, good work mate :thumb:


----------



## ducrider

franz said:


> Back in the top 50 folders and......OOOOhhhh shiny new badge, Thanks! Next time I wont wait 8 years to request a new one. lol



I know the feeling.Been a long time since I got a new badge but I have been out of the scene for a good while.About ready for a new one but I think I will wait till the next one.frazs I got into the top 10 for a bit today.Glad to be back and plan on a top 5 soon.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

With this COVID-19 outbreak and [email protected] jumping in to the search for treatment, I decided to bring my old [email protected] account out of retirement. It's definitely easier to install and configure than I remember. I basically clicked the link, entered my name, team #, and passkey, and let it do its thing. The points also come a lot faster than I remember. Back in the day, it took me months to earn my first 2 million points. I had to be super careful not to run anything too taxing on my system or my PPD would plummet. Now I have a modest "folding farm". I have my Black Feathers rig and my wife's 2600/1660S running in the background full time on medium, and I'm still getting well over 1 mil PPD. I just submitted a request for my 5 mil badge, and I have only been running for 3 days.


----------



## CptAsian

Congrats @notyettoday and @Jpmboy on your massive milestones!


I just hit 1.5 billion today, pales in comparison lol


----------



## notyettoday

CptAsian said:


> Congrats @notyettoday and @Jpmboy on your massive milestones!
> 
> 
> I just hit 1.5 billion today, pales in comparison lol


Hey congrats on that! 1.5 billion is an impressive number for sure! Took me, 7 years do reach my first billion?


----------



## speed_demon

Oh wow. It took me over a year to get 1 million points back around 2007/2008. And I was on the cutting edge using GPU folding when it was in beta too!

Took me multiple dedicated machines to reach 1m.


----------



## franz

ducrider said:


> I know the feeling.Been a long time since I got a new badge but I have been out of the scene for a good while.About ready for a new one but I think I will wait till the next one.frazs I got into the top 10 for a bit today.Glad to be back and plan on a top 5 soon.


Good to see ya back! I have been folding in the winter only, but I have not been active here for quite awhile. Trying to change that. I was top 5 for a day or two, but already dropped to 9 as others get their rigs running full tilt again.
@Mr. Mojo definitely much easier than back in the day with console clients and dummy plugs
@speed_demon I was looking at some old folding screenshots. 3 rigs, 8 mid range GPUs, 70-80k PPD. BWahahahahahahha


----------



## ducrider

speed_demon said:


> Oh wow. It took me over a year to get 1 million points back around 2007/2008. And I was on the cutting edge using GPU folding when it was in beta too!
> 
> Took me multiple dedicated machines to reach 1m.



I know the feeling.Spent way to much time and money back then to do what I can do in a few short hours.Near 20k in wu's and this is where I sit in total points.Looking at the new folders with much better hardware then what we had back in the day have 1/10 or less of the wu's done.Glad to have anyone folding and glad to see a few old faces back along with me.Keep folding.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Just reached 100mil :wheee:
Not much, compared to those billions above, but I'm happy with it 

I can relate @ducrider 
Shared a room with my brother, had 3 rigs running. Used a lot of money, time and power.
And now, in a few months time, I've done 6 times more than back in the days!


----------



## CptAsian

Bastiaan_NL said:


> Just reached 100mil :wheee:
> Not much, compared to those billions above, but I'm happy with it
> 
> I can relate @*ducrider*
> Shared a room with my brother, had 3 rigs running. Used a lot of money, time and power.
> And now, in a few months time, I've done 6 times more than back in the days!



100 million is a great milestone, congrats!


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Bastiaan_NL said:


> Just reached 100mil :wheee:
> Not much, compared to those billions above, but I'm happy with it
> 
> I can relate @ducrider
> Shared a room with my brother, had 3 rigs running. Used a lot of money, time and power.
> And now, in a few months time, I've done 6 times more than back in the days!


It's insane isn't it, i remember running at Phenom II and a 7970 and getting something like 200k PPD. Now getting 3M a day when it folds all day.
Insanity.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

CptAsian said:


> 100 million is a great milestone, congrats!


Thanks :thumb:



Socks keep you warm said:


> Now getting 3M a day *when* it folds all day.
> Insanity.


"when", that's an importand word


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey all, 

So this is not to detract from the OCN Folding team in anyway, folding for any team is fantastic in my books as it is getting the job done either way. We all know at the moment how important it is to bring the fight to Covid-19 at this time. I was able to manage a folding giveaway in light to promote folding and folding towards the covid-19 effort. For a while I have wanted to give back to the ladies and gentleman folding and not just since Covid-19 (though that is a big driving factor). So while this giveaway is running I wanted to give you guys the heads up there are prizes up for grabs for you guys who are taking the time to contribute  https://extremehw.net/forum/main-fo...olding-home-starts-midnight-08-04-20#post5029 

I would have enjoyed bringing this to OCN officially, but the current "Landscape" does not allow me to do so, so it is what it is on that front. 

All the best,
E


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Bastiaan_NL said:


> Thanks :thumb:
> 
> 
> "when", that's an importand word


Folding costs a lot of money on power for nothing in return! I tend to run it at night with the window open a crack so i use it as a heater so i BELIEVE my computer works as a heater lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Socks keep you warm said:


> Folding costs a lot of money on power for nothing in return! I tend to run it at night with the window open a crack so i use it as a heater so i BELIEVE my computer works as a heater lol


I keep my window a bit open, and the door of the "office" is also open, but when I come home it's always a lot warmer in that room than the rest of the house!
Pretty sure it does save a bit for the heating though :thinking:

[edit] A little bump for 100mil


----------



## Simmons572

Congrats on the huge milestones everyone! Badges have just been reviewed :thumb:


----------



## Avacado

w00t! I'm ready for my bling.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Simmons572 said:


> Congrats on the huge milestones everyone! Badges have just been reviewed :thumb:


:wheee:


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Simmons572 said:


> Congrats on the huge milestones everyone! Badges have just been reviewed :thumb:


I applied for the 40m and now i'm over 60m, might just wait till i'm over 100m to apply next time lol.


----------



## Simmons572

Socks keep you warm said:


> I applied for the 40m and now i'm over 60m, might just wait till i'm over 100m to apply next time lol.


I completely understand where you are coming from. Things have gotten crazy due to the quarantine and the telework, and the folding administration is basically a one man show right now (with the exception of Axipher on the backend). I am doing my best to keep up with everything, so please keep folding hard


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Simmons572 said:


> I completely understand where you are coming from. Things have gotten crazy due to the quarantine and the telework, and the folding administration is basically a one man show right now (with the exception of Axipher on the backend). I am doing my best to keep up with everything, so please keep folding hard


Sorry if it came across as an attack! I understand this, i didn't mean it in a bad way!


----------



## Simmons572

Socks keep you warm said:


> Sorry if it came across as an attack! I understand this, i didn't mean it in a bad way!


No nothing of the like. I am just trying to be as transparent as possible with all this. It's hectic lately


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just applied for my 500mil, finally - now to chug away for 750 then the coveted 1billion :ninja:


----------



## Socks keep you warm

DarthBaggins said:


> Just applied for my 500mil, finally - now to chug away for 750 then the coveted 1billion :ninja:


Congratulations DarthBaggins!
Good luck to 1B!


----------



## Cerberus

~2 months away from my first B


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Cerberus said:


> ~2 months away from my first B


Honestly, how much do you reckon you have paid in electricity costs?


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Grats to all you big numbers guys :thumb:


I just hit 30 mil a couple of updates ago. Now that GPU WU's are assigning again, I bet @Simmons572 is getting buried under all the milestone requests. I don't remember which ones I submitted, so please just add the 30 mil one when you have time and ignore my earlier requests. According to EOC, I'll hit 40 mil in 7 days, so let's see if I can get that one before he catches up


----------



## Cerberus

Socks keep you warm said:


> Honestly, how much do you reckon you have paid in electricity costs?


since 2009? probably $10k or more


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Cerberus said:


> since 2009? probably $10k or more


That's insane, i wonder if their is a loop hole to offset some electricity costs due to medical research.


----------



## Simmons572

Mr. Mojo said:


> Grats to all you big numbers guys :thumb:
> 
> 
> I just hit 30 mil a couple of updates ago. Now that GPU WU's are assigning again, I bet @Simmons572 is getting buried under all the milestone requests. I don't remember which ones I submitted, so please just add the 30 mil one when you have time and ignore my earlier requests. According to EOC, I'll hit 40 mil in 7 days, so let's see if I can get that one before he catches up


:buttkick:

All badges have been reviewed! Keep up the great work folks!

Congrats to @DarthBaggins on the 500mil Milestone! :thumb:


----------



## BOB850123

Simmons572 said:


> :buttkick:
> 
> All badges have been reviewed! Keep up the great work folks!
> 
> Congrats to @DarthBaggins on the 500mil Milestone! :thumb:


Does reviewed mean that they should be updated, or is that done by someone else?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

BOB850123 said:


> Does reviewed mean that they should be updated, or is that done by someone else?


Simmons verifies them and I implement them


----------



## Avacado

100 Million here I come.


----------



## BOB850123

ENTERPRISE said:


> Simmons verifies them and I implement them


Good to know!


----------



## PinkPenguin

Simmons572 said:


> :buttkick:
> 
> All badges have been reviewed! Keep up the great work folks!


Thank you


----------



## neyel8r

Simmons572 said:


> :buttkick:
> 
> All badges have been reviewed! Keep up the great work folks!



thanks! & my bad for all the requests lately... i'm still under 10M lol


----------



## Simmons572

neyel8r said:


> thanks! & my bad for all the requests lately... i'm still under 10M lol


No worries mate, keep them coming!

I usually just send those kinds of messages in jest, so no worries. If we have submissions that supersede another, I note that before sending it off.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

neyel8r said:


> thanks! & my bad for all the requests lately... i'm still under 10M lol


 They will get you your credit, it just takes a while. Usually you will hit several milestones before the staff has time to update your badge,


----------



## BOB850123

Just hit 250M! :wheee:


----------



## Socks keep you warm

BOB850123 said:


> Just hit 250M! :wheee:


Good job bro, congratulations!


----------



## BOB850123

Socks keep you warm said:


> Good job bro, congratulations!


It is amazing how much PPD has increased since I used to fold. It took me years of 24/7 folding to get my 170M, and now I have added 80M in less than a month.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

BOB850123 said:


> It is amazing how much PPD has increased since I used to fold. It took me years of 24/7 folding to get my 170M, and now I have added 80M in less than a month.


To get to 30M points it took ages on a 7970 and then a 290X, in a month and a half i have almost done 70M and hit 100M... lol


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Hit 100m this morning!
$50 of electricity just in the last 2 weeks, time to turn her off!


----------



## BOB850123

Socks keep you warm said:


> Hit 100m this morning!
> $50 of electricity just in the last 2 weeks, time to turn her off!


For just the 2080 Ti!? That's crazy!


----------



## Socks keep you warm

BOB850123 said:


> For just the 2080 Ti!? That's crazy!


It's Australia man, expensive as heck.


----------



## aHumanBeing

Socks keep you warm said:


> It's Australia man, expensive as heck.


I call shenanigans, you're still #6 on the team. I don't think you turned it off


----------



## Cerberus

It takes forever for the review process, so I submitted my 1B entry now.


----------



## BOB850123

aHumanBeing said:


> I call shenanigans, you're still #6 on the team. I don't think you turned it off


The number you see on the EOC site is a 7 day average, so it will take a little while to go down.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

aHumanBeing said:


> I call shenanigans, you're still #6 on the team. I don't think you turned it off


I turned it off exactly 12 hours ago, i might still fold but only during the day where my solar array can harness power. 
But yes it's a 7 day average it will come down in the next few days


----------



## aHumanBeing

Socks keep you warm said:


> I turned it off exactly 12 hours ago, i might still fold but only during the day where my solar array can harness power.
> But yes it's a 7 day average it will come down in the next few days


Nice, I need to get a Solar array but I doubt my HOA would approve. My house faces the sun in the morning and evening so I assume it would do pretty well.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

aHumanBeing said:


> Nice, I need to get a Solar array but I doubt my HOA would approve. My house faces the sun in the morning and evening so I assume it would do pretty well.


Definitely use it to your advantage!


----------



## neyel8r

eyyyy i hit 10M recently


----------



## aHumanBeing

neyel8r said:


> eyyyy i hit 10M recently


eeeeyyyyyyyyyy, gratz


----------



## Mr. Mojo

neyel8r said:


> eyyyy i hit 10M recently



You may have already told us, but what hardware are you folding on? The reason I ask is because it looks like you are running your CPU and maybe your 1080, but your PPD seems lower than it should be. 



I run 2 different rigs - both in my sig. I was running both CPU and GPU on each of them up until a couple of days ago. I had mine configured to use 12 CPU cores for the CPU client and reserved the other 4 for my GPU. On my wife's rig, I had 8 cores dedicated to the CPU client and 4 for the GPU. In both cases, my PPD either went up or remained the same when I disabled the CPU client, and temps are now much more manageable. I would expect a 1080 to do better than a 1660 Super, but my wife's rig is averaging about 700-750k PPD with only the single GPU client. With both systems running, my combined PPD bounces between 1.8m and 2.2m PPD depending on which projects I get.


----------



## neyel8r

Mr. Mojo said:


> You may have already told us, but what hardware are you folding on? The reason I ask is because it looks like you are running your CPU and maybe your 1080, but your PPD seems lower than it should be.


the one in my sig but i haven't been able to run it 24/7 or too much at all since the most recent foldathon


----------



## Mr. Mojo

@Simmons572 - just wanted to let you know that I submitted a request for 75 mil today. I promise I am not trying to rush you. I just remember you saying that you forget/don't have time to check the requests unless someone tags you. It looks like I'll be pulling the plug for a while after I hit 100 mil...the wife is like "oh, we're STILL doing that? "


----------



## BOB850123

Just submitted for 500M!


----------



## Simmons572

Mr. Mojo said:


> @Simmons572 - just wanted to let you know that I submitted a request for 75 mil today. I promise I am not trying to rush you. I just remember you saying that you forget/don't have time to check the requests unless someone tags you. It looks like I'll be pulling the plug for a while after I hit 100 mil...the wife is like "oh, we're STILL doing that? "


Believe me, I know that feeling. Thanks for the mention, you haven't been forgotten about 



BOB850123 said:


> Just submitted for 500M!


Huge milestone, keep it up! :thumb:

---

For awareness...

https://www.overclock.net/forum/55-...pdate-folding-editor-needed.html#post28481404


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Simmons572 said:


> Believe me, I know that feeling. Thanks for the mention, you haven't been forgotten about
> 
> 
> 
> Huge milestone, keep it up! :thumb:
> 
> ---
> 
> For awareness...
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/55-...pdate-folding-editor-needed.html#post28481404


Can you explain what exactly is required and the hours you think you need a week to be able to complete this roll? 
I study FT and work but i could fit in a few hours a week looking over whatever needs to be looked at etc...


----------



## Simmons572

Socks keep you warm said:


> Can you explain what exactly is required and the hours you think you need a week to be able to complete this roll?
> I study FT and work but i could fit in a few hours a week looking over whatever needs to be looked at etc...


The primary requirement for this is being a regular member on OCN with active involvement in the [email protected] forum. The additional requirements for the folding forum will be assistance with the coordination of the monthly FaT's, as well as providing assistance and guidance with said events. 

If you have additional, specific questions, please PM me :thumb:


----------



## Simmons572

Badges have been reviewed!


----------



## BOB850123

Simmons572 said:


> Badges have been reviewed!


Thank you! You are appreciated!


----------



## CluckyTaco

I've just completed 50M and submitted my request for that badge. 

@Simmons572 - No rush on my request and thanks in advance.


----------



## Compaddict

200M and counting. 

Request submitted ...


----------



## valvehead

It only took 9 years...


----------



## BOB850123

valvehead said:


> It only took 9 years...


Congrats man, huge milestone! I just hit 750M myself.


----------



## CptAsian

valvehead said:


> It only took 9 years...
> 
> View attachment 357454



Congratulations! That's a big one.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

valvehead said:


> It only took 9 years...


Nice work!
Congrats on the milestone :cheers:


----------



## Compaddict

valvehead said:


> It only took 9 years...
> 
> View attachment 357454


Really an amazing achievement! Congrats!! 

I will definitely print my 1 Billion points certificate, frame it and hang it on my wall. Something to be proud of for sure!


----------



## ducrider

Applied for 2 milestone awards and not been granted any badges.So can we get someone on top of this?


----------



## CptAsian

ducrider said:


> Applied for 2 milestone awards and not been granted any badges.So can we get someone on top of this?


New folding editors are getting up to speed, once we're through with that process, there shouldn't be too many delays on badges in the future.


----------



## franz

Fired up the rigs for the FaT and noticed I hit 500M! :wheee: Badge please!


----------



## Cerberus

Just a heads up to all those who want their badges, you can still submit them for review, they just won't be applied till the migration.


----------



## Avacado

Page needs revision.


----------



## taowulf

I wonder how long until badges even show up again.


----------



## Simmons572

Just be patient, it will be back Soon™


----------



## Cerberus

Even though the badges aren't here yet, keep submitting your requests for milestones, I check the list about once a week. I can still review them, that way they're all set to be applied when the badges come back.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Do you have a link to the form? The OP is kinda messed up


----------



## Simmons572

I will reach out to E to get us a new link. According to the admins, they are working on trying to fix all of the broken HTML across the forum..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I bet it'll take some time to get all of those errors solved.. Good luck to them!!


----------



## bigjdubb

Are the milestones for OCN team folding the same as the ones shown on extremeoverclocking.com folding stats page?


----------



## GeldrinHor

Wow...I have only been folding now for a couple months. Tonight, I will surpass 60 million. I totally forgot about putting in requests due to the format changes and request from the Admins about holding off on those for a time. I folded for about a week as Anon without a team before joining the OC.Net team (Very early July I believe). I have a decent rig (obviously) and I fold 24/7, even while gaming, as I currently play ESO which makes so few demands on machine resources. Anyway...I guess I'll just submit my request. Do you need a screenie of my Folding at Home stats page, or Team Page?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

bigjdubb said:


> Are the milestones for OCN team folding the same as the ones shown on extremeoverclocking.com folding stats page?
> 
> View attachment 2460291


Afaik it's not all of them. I've never seen the 900, 800, 700 and 600 million badges. Not sure about 300 and 400.



GeldrinHor said:


> Wow...I have only been folding now for a couple months. Tonight, I will surpass 60 million. I totally forgot about putting in requests due to the format changes and request from the Admins about holding off on those for a time. I folded for about a week as Anon without a team before joining the OC.Net team (Very early July I believe). I have a decent rig (obviously) and I fold 24/7, even while gaming, as I currently play ESO which makes so few demands on machine resources. Anyway...I guess I'll just submit my request. Do you need a screenie of my Folding at Home stats page, or Team Page?


Thanks for folding! 
Before the migration to this new format you had to fill in a form with your OCN username, [email protected] username and the milestone you achieved. One of the admins verifies that and the badge will be added to your signature. Not sure what they'll do once the signature badges are working again, but I'm sure they'll let us know here!
In the past it was automated if I'm not mistaken, but that is some time ago.


----------



## notyettoday

Well dang, looks like I broke 5 Billion this mornin, looking forward to having a badge to show it off


----------



## Avacado

@Simmons572 Still have some HFM results for you. Will most likely be multiple log files.


----------



## CptAsian

notyettoday said:


> Well dang, looks like I broke 5 Billion this mornin, looking forward to having a badge to show it off


WOW! Congrats, massive milestone.


----------



## Simmons572

Avacado said:


> @Simmons572 Still have some HFM results for you. Will most likely be multiple log files.


Understood. I will PM you the instructions after work tonight. Don't have access to Google Drive here..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

notyettoday said:


> Well dang, looks like I broke 5 Billion this mornin, looking forward to having a badge to show it off


Congrats! That's a nice badge to show off


----------



## DarthBaggins

Have a feeling it will be a while till we can show off said badges, but I'm sure it will be worth it once we can.


----------



## Compaddict

500 million in my rear view today, only took 14 years! LOL Not my fault really, when I started folding it took 3 days to get 500 points if you were lucky enough to get a good WU and was CPU only! GPU folding came later and changed the game.


----------



## CptAsian

Compaddict said:


> 500 million in my rear view today, only took 14 years! LOL Not my fault really, when I started folding it took 3 days to get 500 points if you were lucky enough to get a good WU and was CPU only! GPU folding came later and changed the game.


Congrats! 500 million is a big one. Cheers to the next 500!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats on the 500 million points!


----------



## bigjdubb

Compaddict said:


> 500 million in my rear view today, only took 14 years! LOL Not my fault really, when I started folding it took 3 days to get 500 points if you were lucky enough to get a good WU and was CPU only! GPU folding came later and changed the game.


Congrats! 

It is a whole different ball game with the gpu folding. I can tell the difference when I look at the list and see the person ahead me with only a few more points but over 10 times the work units.


----------



## CptAsian

There it is, 2 billion for OCN!


----------



## bigjdubb

Nice! I just recently passed the halfway point to 1 billion.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Nice one @CptAsian and @bigjdubb 🍻🍻


----------



## tictoc

CptAsian said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is, 2 billion for OCN!





bigjdubb said:


> Nice! I just recently passed the halfway point to 1 billion.


Congrats on the mega milestones.


----------



## GeldrinHor

GeldrinHor said:


> Wow...I have only been folding now for a couple months. Tonight, I will surpass 60 million. I totally forgot about putting in requests due to the format changes and request from the Admins about holding off on those for a time. I folded for about a week as Anon without a team before joining the OC.Net team (Very early July I believe). I have a decent rig (obviously) and I fold 24/7, even while gaming, as I currently play ESO which makes so few demands on machine resources. Anyway...I guess I'll just submit my request. Do you need a screenie of my Folding at Home stats page, or Team Page?


 So, I have been shutting the system down some nights as my cat has suddenly decided he wants to use my keyboard as a mattress. Even then, still cranking out WUs and adding up the points. today's current situation:


----------



## GeldrinHor

CptAsian said:


> View attachment 2465816
> 
> 
> There it is, 2 billion for OCN!


Noice! Here's my Donor Page!


----------



## ducrider

Hit 500 million today.Big milestone for me.Never thought I would ever get there.


----------



## CptAsian

ducrider said:


> Hit 500 million today.Big milestone for me.Never thought I would ever get there.


Congrats! Big milestone for sure.


----------



## bigjdubb

ducrider said:


> Hit 500 million today.Big milestone for me.Never thought I would ever get there.


Congratulations!


Has there been any word/progress regarding the badges? I'm sure it's pretty far down the priority list, I'm just curious.


----------



## Cerberus

bigjdubb said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Has there been any word/progress regarding the badges? I'm sure it's pretty far down the priority list, I'm just curious.


nothing, yet, I checked the badges page and there hasnt been any new entries, either... so the link to submit is broken too


----------



## franz

Just realized I hit 750million and almost 45,000 WUs. That CUDA update a few months ago really helped my 1070s.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

franz said:


> Just realized I hit 750million and almost 45,000 WUs. That CUDA update a few months ago really helped my 1070s.


Congrats! The update really helps


----------



## XtachiX

franz said:


> Just realized I hit 750million and almost 45,000 WUs. That CUDA update a few months ago really helped my 1070s.


Wow that's nice


----------



## S197Mach1

Just passed 1 billion points today, took just shy of a year.


----------



## bigjdubb

Congrats! I should be joining the club sometime at the end of this week.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats @S197Mach1 🍻 🍻


----------



## franz

S197Mach1 said:


> Just passed 1 billion points today, took just shy of a year.


Congrats, I dont even look at those energy reports any more lol. I know Im not falling in the "efficient" category any time soon. Really hoping to get a solar array this year. Planned on having one by now, but other fixes on the house had to take priority. My roof faces due south, so it would be stupid not to get one.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats @bigjdubb 1 billion points! 🍻 🍻


----------



## bigjdubb

Bastiaan_NL said:


> Congrats @bigjdubb 1 billion points! 🍻 🍻


Thank you! Hoping to hit that milestone two more times this year before I end up moving and losing my fixed rate electricity.


----------



## notyettoday

Looks like I rolled over 6 Billion a little while ago.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats!! That's a ...load of points 😂
I don't think I'll be able to come anywhere near you, as soon as the temps go up here I'll be slowing down!


----------



## notyettoday

Bastiaan_NL said:


> Congrats!! That's a ...load of points 😂
> I don't think I'll be able to come anywhere near you, as soon as the temps go up here I'll be slowing down!


Thanks! I don't blame you there, I picked up a big ol lancool case and a 750w platinum psu, I'm moving my 2080s to the garage once winter is over, it's cooled but theres no return so in theory it won't hurt the electric bill as much since it'll be isolated from the t-stat heh, we shall see. You're doing some serious damage, you might catch me!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

notyettoday said:


> Thanks! I don't blame you there, I picked up a big ol lancool case and a 750w platinum psu, I'm moving my 2080s to the garage once winter is over, it's cooled but theres no return so in theory it won't hurt the electric bill as much since it'll be isolated from the t-stat heh, we shall see. You're doing some serious damage, you might catch me!


That's a great idea to move a heatsource out of the house, I wish I had anywhere to put those systems besides my bedroom or my office. My apartment is one level with a flat roof, so even without the systems running it's pretty warm.
I'm still impressed by what my systems are able to do, slowly marching towards the top 10 of OCN. The unit count shows the big difference, your 148k vs my 17k. It took me 8.5k units to get to 15 million points 9 years ago, and 8.5k units for the last 1315 million points this year.


----------



## notyettoday

Bastiaan_NL said:


> That's a great idea to move a heatsource out of the house, I wish I had anywhere to put those systems besides my bedroom or my office. My apartment is one level with a flat roof, so even without the systems running it's pretty warm.
> I'm still impressed by what my systems are able to do, slowly marching towards the top 10 of OCN. The unit count shows the big difference, your 148k vs my 17k. It took me 8.5k units to get to 15 million points 9 years ago, and 8.5k units for the last 1315 million points this year.


I didn't have that luxury last year, so it's a nice improvement. Thats a big swing, are you folding on cpus? Every cpu I own is also folding, I think they tend to have much smaller faster units. It took me 6 years to get my first billion, at my present rate I'll be rolling over the odometer every 3 months lol.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

notyettoday said:


> I didn't have that luxury last year, so it's a nice improvement. Thats a big swing, are you folding on cpus? Every cpu I own is also folding, I think they tend to have much smaller faster units. It took me 6 years to get my first billion, at my present rate I'll be rolling over the odometer every 3 months lol.


I was folding on every CPU a few months ago, I think it was before the Cuda update. The 3950x was pumping out a unit every 30 minutes, pretty nuts! 
But now, for some reason I can't get it to work in such a way that there is no decrease in GPU performance.
The last few CPU units I did were taking 2 hours each on 12 threads on the 3950x. 300k ppd but a loss of 200k ppd on the GPU, not worth it imo.
I'm not the only one having this problem, I saw something about it on the folding forum too with the same processor. Even with Process Lasso locking tasks to individual cores, which seems to work, I still see the TPF go up after starting the CPU client. I still need to give Linux another try, but all the hassle to get that working does not motivate me at all 

Pretty insane isn't it? Working years and years to get where you are, and totally crushing those numbers in only a few months..


----------



## notyettoday

Bastiaan_NL said:


> I was folding on every CPU a few months ago, I think it was before the Cuda update. The 3950x was pumping out a unit every 30 minutes, pretty nuts!
> But now, for some reason I can't get it to work in such a way that there is no decrease in GPU performance.
> The last few CPU units I did were taking 2 hours each on 12 threads on the 3950x. 300k ppd but a loss of 200k ppd on the GPU, not worth it imo.
> I'm not the only one having this problem, I saw something about it on the folding forum too with the same processor. Even with Process Lasso locking tasks to individual cores, which seems to work, I still see the TPF go up after starting the CPU client. I still need to give Linux another try, but all the hassle to get that working does not motivate me at all
> 
> Pretty insane isn't it? Working years and years to get where you are, and totally crushing those numbers in only a few months..


Thats news to me, I hadn't heard about cpu folding hurting the cuda gpu wus. I've always folded cpu, so I suppose I probably wouldn't have noticed a difference, but my cards seem to be getting whats expected. 3-3.5 on my 2080s with i5's set to 5 cores, 1.2ish average on my 1660 fleet with smp 14 on 2700, and 10 on 5600x and 1600. I'll have to pay attention once I get the dedicated 2080 rig running as I don't intend to run cpu on it. I've not had good luck attempting to run AMD machines with multiple folding cards, while also cpu folding. 

I'm right there with you on Linux, I tried a couple years ago, I think it was <10% improvement for way more time invested screwing around with each machine until I got it right, so I went back to the dark side heh.

It really is, but it's awe inspiring at the same time. I folded for a couple years for the madonion team wayyyyyyy back in the day, it took me a couple years to get just under 11k lol. The thing that amazes me the most is the machines I was using at the time (Athlon 950 Socket A, later Athlon XP 2600+) were totally adequate for everything I did, for a long time. I think I retired my last axp rig in '09? I suppose things haven't changed much, One of the rigs I built for the shop is a Sandy Bridge i5, which is a decade old... (and folding, somethin like 10k ppd).


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

You could test it by finishing the unit your CPU is working on, you should see the GPU TPF go down by a few seconds.
I gave it another try last night, started folding on 24 threads on the 3950x and 2 threads on the 7700k, lost almost 1 mil ppd in a few minutes. I did a little bit of work with Process Lasso, locking every process on 28 threads and locking the processes that had to do with core 22 to the other 4 threads and gained 200k ppd back. 

10% on my little farm could be close to 2 million ppd bonus, that's a lot. Maybe in a few weeks, I'll have some time off from work...
The oldest hardware I have is an Athlon 64 x2, my first self bought CPU. I never used it for folding though, that started with an i7 920.


----------



## notyettoday

Bastiaan_NL said:


> You could test it by finishing the unit your CPU is working on, you should see the GPU TPF go down by a few seconds.
> I gave it another try last night, started folding on 24 threads on the 3950x and 2 threads on the 7700k, lost almost 1 mil ppd in a few minutes. I did a little bit of work with Process Lasso, locking every process on 28 threads and locking the processes that had to do with core 22 to the other 4 threads and gained 200k ppd back.
> 
> 10% on my little farm could be close to 2 million ppd bonus, that's a lot. Maybe in a few weeks, I'll have some time off from work...
> The oldest hardware I have is an Athlon 64 x2, my first self bought CPU. I never used it for folding though, that started with an i7 920.


I tried finishing on my cpu paired with my rx580 at work which I can closely monitor during the week, no discernable difference in TPF aside from the typical fluctuations. Perhaps I have to try with an nvidia card? 10% is more than enough to be worth exploring most certainly!

Thanks for making me feel old  I'm actually scraping together a phenom ii/ddr 2 machine for my man cave htpc, so it seems I'm moving backwards haha.


----------



## BWG

Dang, you just never stopped man! Nice!


----------



## notyettoday

BWG said:


> Dang, you just never stopped man! Nice!


You're the one who got me serious about it man, I'm pretty sure you recruited me for TC way back when.


----------



## BWG

Wasn't it a GTX 460?


----------



## notyettoday

BWG said:


> Wasn't it a GTX 460?


It absolutely was. I folded on that card for every bit of 4 years before I sold it still working.


----------



## Avacado

notyettoday said:


> Thanks for making me feel old


Not old, refined, like a fine bottle of wine.


----------



## ducrider

I just hit my 1,000,000,000 yesterday. Woo-hoo


----------



## Avacado

ducrider said:


> I just hit my 1,000,000,000 yesterday. Woo-hoo


Nice! Grats!


----------



## bigjdubb

ducrider said:


> I just hit my 1,000,000,000 yesterday. Woo-hoo


Congrats!


----------



## BWG

Avacado said:


> Nice! Grats!


New badges?


----------



## Avacado

BWG said:


> New badges?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ducrider said:


> I just hit my 1,000,000,000 yesterday. Woo-hoo


Congrats! 🥂


----------



## bigjdubb

2,000,000,000 in the bag.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Nice one @bigjdubb 🍻


----------



## bigjdubb

Ty, I didn't think I would get there before you.

I can't bring myself to do the mining stuff so I will keep folding away, I took on some contract work for extra money instead.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

It was so tempting to race you, but I try to keep half of the hardware online over at EHW and the other half offline besides FaT's and cold days. 
I'm not mining, I was interested in how it works but I truly hate mining and the consequences it has on a lot of things. (I do understand why someone would do it though)

My work pays okay, and we work a lot of overtime to get all the work done in time. That means I get a decent amount of extra money, but sadly the Dutch tax system takes around 50% of that. Still extra money but could be better


----------



## bigjdubb

I'm kind of lucky since it doesn't cost me anything extra to run my machines, same electricity bill with them on or off. That is the main reason I was considering mining.

In other news...










No. 10, but I won't pass No.15 until tomorrow


----------



## Compaddict

Passed 1 BILLION 😊


----------



## ducrider

Congrats. I passed mine a few months ago. It's a awesome achievement


----------



## BWG

1 billion is a lot!


----------



## Compaddict

Thanks! And it only took me 15 years! 😋


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats @Compaddict!
I got my 2 billion milestone for OCN yesterday, and closing in on 5 billion total.


----------



## Compaddict

Wow nice job @Bastiaan_NL! 
That’s 5x more than me!! At this rate we should have a cure for everything in no time! lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thanks 
It would be great if we had a cure for everything. We're trying to help as much as we can, and hoping for the best!


----------



## CptAsian

Late reply but congrats on the milestones guys! 1B+ is absolutely massive!


----------



## ducrider

I have hit a milestone I never would have thought I would hold.As of right now I'm leading the Team in 24 hour average.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

CptAsian said:


> Late reply but congrats on the milestones guys! 1B+ is absolutely massive!


Thanks 


ducrider said:


> I have hit a milestone I never would have thought I would hold.As of right now I'm leading the Team in 24 hour average.


Nice work!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

For anyone who would love a chance at winning some prizes by contributing some PC power towards [email protected], check out our upcoming competition sponsored by Team Group, Cooler Master, Silverstone and more : Extreme Team Folding Goes Live on August 1st (Formerly The Team Competition)

We would love for Overclock.net to be a competing team !


----------



## CptAsian

ducrider said:


> I have hit a milestone I never would have thought I would hold.As of right now I'm leading the Team in 24 hour average.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516250


Another late congratulations from me! It gets really competitive at the higher end of points production on this team.


----------



## notyettoday

Looks like I rolled over 8 Billion this morning.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats @notyettoday !!


----------



## notyettoday

looks like I just rolled over the big 10billion


----------



## CptAsian

notyettoday said:


> looks like I just rolled over the big 10billion


Absolutely incredible milestone. Congratulations!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

notyettoday said:


> looks like I just rolled over the big 10billion


Congrats!


----------



## notyettoday

Looks like im going to hit 13bil tonight, but more importantly:









Top 100!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats, still going strong 💪


----------



## PimpSkyline

Congratz, that is a lot of points!


----------

